# Jay.32 TT GODFATHER Journey to competing in NABBA WALES 2013.



## Jay.32

WEIGHT 207lb

HIGHT 6FT

TRAINING

mon - chest & biceps

Tue - back & traps

Thur - legs & calves

Fri - shoulders & triceps

CHEST - incline smith machine 3 sets, incline dumbell press 3 sets, decline bench press 3 sets, fly machine 3 sets.

BICEPS - preecher machine 3 sets, straight bar cable machine 3 sets, dumbell curls 3 sets.

BACK - wide bar pull downs 3 sets, standing rows 3 sets, seated pulls 3 sets, dumbell rows 3 sets.

TRAPS - machine shrugs 6 sets.

LEGS - squat 3 sets, leg press 3 sets, leg extentions 3 sets, Hamstring machine 5 sets.

CALVES - seated calve machine 6 sets

SHOULDERS - smith machine press 3 sets, upright rows 3 sets, side dumbell raises 3 sets, front dumbell raises 3 sets.

TRICEPS - scull crushers 3 sets, cable machine push downs 3 sets, over head dumbell extentions 3 sets.

DIET

Meal 1 - Jbc Mass gainer shake, 45g protien, 40g carbs, 394 cals.

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 3 eggs, multi vitamin

Meal 3 - 200g chicken breast, potato, veg, 4x1000mg omega 3 cod liver oil

Meal 4 - CNP flap jack, 18g protien, 30g carbs

Meal 5 - same as meal 3

post work out protien shake 45g protien

Meal 6 - 4 eggs

slow release protien shake before bed.

I also snack between meals with rice cakes and peanut btter.

Seem to of hit a brick wall with my biceps, not getting anymore growth can anyone suggest a new routine?

My aim is to bulk up to 17 stone before cutting...


----------



## weeman

diets looking pretty good jay apart from maybe meal 2 and 4,i'd be inclined to stick a half a shake (20g of prot or so) in with those two meals,also your carbs sseem quite low,i may be wrong but i'm working it out to be around the 220 mark?

Should try adding in another 50g along with the little extra prot i mentioned and see how you go,little adjustments so you can kep tabs 

As for Biceps,as you know mate whole world of options out there,mine and Rams last bi workout consisted of this-

seated incline dumbell curls,pick a weight you will struggle to get 20 reps and do both arms at same time,let your arms hang right back,i set palm up,1 set hammer grip(pausing a second to flex at top of each rep) 1set palm up,1 set hammer grip,by that point bi's should be super warmed up and v tight.

Standining over head cable curls using a v bar,we stand in front of the lat pulldown machine and attach bar,arms outsrtetched in front and curl towards your head,do a feeler set or two then one all out withstrips or pauses if necessary.

Finished with ez bar preacher curls done FST-7 style,7 sets of 12 reps (a weight you can just get 12 with) only rest you take is when partner is doing his set then you get straight on,drop the weight in incriments,dont let yourself get less than 10 reps and do not use any of your body when you struggle,hang yourself right over the bench and take your shoulders rigth out the movent,heaviest we go to when doing that is only 30kg inc the bar,and usually by end of the set we are down to 15kg inc bar lol

That should leave them fooked mate,give it a blast


----------



## Jay.32

Standing over head curls, never seen them done, they sound good.

I dont have a training partner so I always leave 30 seconds between sets.

Your Bicep routine sound good, cant wait to give it a go.

Im aimin for:

Protien - 255g

Carbs - 350g

fats - 85g

Cals - 3500

cheers Bri


----------



## weeman

good good mate,i'd be more inclined to shoot for 300g prot in your shoes tho


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah think your right big fella..


----------



## bassmonster

I normally do 16 sets in total or arms with 4 different exercises...maybe give that a shot?


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> good good mate,i'd be more inclined to shoot for 300g prot in your shoes tho


Agreed, looking good Jay, my bi's and tri's were a c*nt to grow. Supersets seemed to work for me Gonna start FST-7 on Bi's though like weeman says.


----------



## Jay.32

bassmonster said:


> I normally do 16 sets in total or arms with 4 different exercises...maybe give that a shot?


I was also doing the same as you mate until about 6 months ago when alot of people advised me I was overtraining, as the bisep is a small muscle and 3 sets of 3 exersises was plenty.


----------



## Jay.32

WRT said:


> Agreed, looking good Jay, my bi's and tri's were a c*nt to grow. Supersets seemed to work for me Gonna start FST-7 on Bi's though like weeman says.


Yeah am going to give weemans routine a go coz my biseps are starting to fall behind other body parts and its doing my head in lol.

thanks for the comment WRT:thumb:


----------



## bassmonster

Jay.32 said:


> I was also doing the same as you mate until about 6 months ago when alot of people advised me I was overtraining, as the bisep is a small muscle and 3 sets of 3 exersises was plenty.


hmm, everyone responds differently to training..just because 16 sets is too much for someone else, it doesn't mean it will be overtraining for you...this is obviously from my own experience :thumb:


----------



## hilly

weeman said:


> good good mate,i'd be more inclined to shoot for 300g prot in your shoes tho


x 2 on this and personally i would have another solid meal in their and take out a shake meal but thats just me. def up protein tho IMO.


----------



## Jay.32

bassmonster said:


> hmm, everyone responds differently to training..just because 16 sets is too much for someone else, it doesn't mean it will be overtraining for you...this is obviously from my own experience :thumb:


 Yes mate its all trial and error.

I apreciate your thoughts and comments mate.. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> x 2 on this and personally i would have another solid meal in their and take out a shake meal but thats just me. def up protein tho IMO.


I agree with you Hilly, another meal would be great but its just fitting it in with my busy day.

and it is easy to take advantage of suppliment for a quick fix....


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & traps

Wide grip pull downs, 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

Standing rows 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

Seated pulls 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

Seated single handed pulls 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

Shrug machine 6 sets.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained legs

Squats 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

Leg extentions 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

Dumbell lunges 2 sets

High level leg press for hamstrings 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

Hamstring curl machine 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

Seated calve raises 6 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Dont go out clubbing much at all anymore, went out last sat for my mates birthday and to watch Rugby and Im only just recovering so back to the gym tonight got chest & Biceps.

Got a few changes to my Bisep routine, looking forward to trying it out tonight, will update later.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biceps today but changed it around a bit. I normally do chest first then biceps but as my bi's seem to be falling behind I thought I would hit them first today.

I tried Weaman's routine.

- Standing overhead cable curls. Found this a good movement but couldnt put much weight on because it just pulls your body towards the machine ( takes you off balance )Bri was I doing something wrong?

- Seated incline dumbell curls, 1 set palm up, 2 set hammer grip.20 reps X2

- Ez bar preacher curls FST-7 style, 7 sets of 12 reps.

Got a really good pump off this Bicep work out Bri..

Chest

- Incline smith machine 3 x 10

- Incline bench dumbell press 3 x 10

- Decline barbell 3 x 10

- Incline bench dumbell flys 3 x 10


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> Trained Chest & Biceps today but changed it around a bit. I normally do chest first then biceps but as my bi's seem to be falling behind I thought I would hit them first today.
> 
> I tried Weaman's routine.
> 
> *- Standing overhead cable curls. Found this a good movement but couldnt put much weight on because it just pulls your body towards the machine ( takes you off balance )Bri was I doing something wrong?*
> 
> - Seated incline dumbell curls, 1 set palm up, 2 set hammer grip.20 reps X2
> 
> - Ez bar preacher curls FST-7 style, 7 sets of 12 reps.
> 
> Got a really good pump off this Bicep work out Bri..
> 
> Chest
> 
> - Incline smith machine 3 x 10
> 
> - Incline bench dumbell press 3 x 10
> 
> - Decline barbell 3 x 10
> 
> - Incline bench dumbell flys 3 x 10


no no mate sounds about right,its very difficult to go up to a fairly heavy weight on it without it pulling you all over the shop,Rams and i end up balanced at almost a 45 degree angle away from the machine lmao if something went wrong we would go flying backwards across gym no question lol

The key to getting past not being able to go real heavy on it is to MAKE it hard for yourself,dont let your arms out fully,keep all the tension on the middle part of the rep so your doing what looks like quite a short rep and really flex them on the upward/towards you part of the curl,you should be able to get your bi's feeling like they will cramp 

I tend to find if i do the incline hammer/palm up sets first the overhead cable curl really feels a lot more effective and also negates the need for more weight on it


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah Bri I was actually leaning at 45 degrees which made it easier, I will make sure I put good concentration into each rep.

Ok will put the dumbell curls in first next time..

I did get a good pump from this routine ....

Cheers Big Fella


----------



## weeman

good stuff matey:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Ive been eating pretty clean latelly and have started to lose my love Handles!! yippie!!

Anyway I live about 2 miles from my gym and normally drive there.

I was thinking of using my mountain bike for a bit of cardio? Do you guys think this is to much cardio whilst bulking? as I dont want to loose any gains????


----------



## Jay.32

*****bump*****


----------



## Jay.32

hello!!!!! is anybody there????


----------



## Jay.32

Now that Ive lost the layer around my stomach, im going to start training Abbs again. Havent trained them for a long time.

Im going to chuck them in with my back & traps session.


----------



## Jay.32

TOTALLY GUTTED!

Went to gym last night to train Back, traps and abbs, was doing bent over rows with 80kg and pulled the bottom of my back!!! didnt feel to bad but went home instead of making it worse..

Woke up this morning in agony, went to the doctors, sat in the waiting room and it was just getting worse... that bad that when they called my name I couldnt get out of the chair.. worst pian ive ever had. They gave me anti inflamitries and pain killers but still couldnt move... after another 2 hours they gave me diazepam!!! to relax the muscle and said if that dont work they will have to get an ambulance and take me to hospital.. 20 mins later I was high as a kyte!!! and managed to walk very slow..

So now I have a big pack of diazepam, co-codamol and diclofenac sodium.

Just had 2 more diazies!! buzzing my nuts off ha...


----------



## glanzav

what class you looking to do and which welsh show you doing i aim to compete in 2011 to fingers crossed not going to plan a sec though


----------



## Jay.32

the welsh Nabba in may 2011 at the memorial hall in Barry. not sur what class yet, will have to see what shape I get into.

This will be my first show mate.. cant wait..


----------



## hilly

surely it will be first timers mate??

Also 80kg is alot of weight for upright rows no wounder you pulled a muscle lol.


----------



## glanzav

not necessarly 1st timers they can be hard classes i have seen guys in the first timers class middle to late 30s training all the life total monster just never got on stage

tall class may be ok

it will be my 1st show to so fingers crossed


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> surely it will be first timers mate??
> 
> Also 80kg is alot of weight for upright rows no wounder you pulled a muscle lol.


 It was bent over rows not upright rows and Yes mate it was a bit heavy! trying t push myself to the limit and it obviously hasnt paid off!! and stupid thing is I felt it going but just thought one more rep! then bang.

Ive learnt a valuble lesson the hard way!!!

I am loving these Diazepams though:thumb:

I hope to be back in the gym with in a week but my next session is legs but might have to give it a miss for a week coz I dont think squatting is going to help at all!!


----------



## hilly

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been eating pretty clean latelly and have started to lose my love Handles!! yippie!!
> 
> Anyway I live about 2 miles from my gym and normally drive there.
> 
> I was thinking of using my mountain bike for a bit of cardio? Do you guys think this is to much cardio whilst bulking? as I dont want to loose any gains????


just make sure you eat enough to compensate pal. it doesnt matter how much you do in theory as long as your gaining weight. just make sure its good weight. the cardio will keep you fit.


----------



## Jay.32

Nice 1 hilly.

Will also save myself a few quid on petrol now then lol


----------



## big silver back

Looking good in the pic mate, whats the matter with 2010 then? get in the first timers and get some experience you have plenty of time. As for bicep training i find if your training everything else hard and heavy theres no need to do to much, i dont train arms at all mate


----------



## Jay.32

Do you honestly think so mate?? I would really love to make the 2010 just dont think I could be ready in time..

Never done a show yet so its all new to me...

Any advice big silver???


----------



## big silver back

Well your quite lean already mate so if i was you i'd keep training for size, change your diet slightly and ad cardio and i think you will look pretty sharp by may, don't put it off everybody has to start somewhere and you will enjoy every min of it mate


----------



## Jay.32

I was hoping to get a bit more mass on so if i continue bulking with a pretty clean diet when do you think i should start cutting???


----------



## big silver back

I would start your diet around feb eat clean untill then, i would also ad protein, i would go for around 300g a day, lower your carbs and ad fats ( oils i find the best) has long as you keep your protein high throughout your prep and keep training for muscle you should ad lean muscle and lose fat mate


----------



## Jay.32

cheers mate, you just kicked me up the ar*e and giving me the insentive to go for it so I will see what progress ive made by feb, if all good, I will start diet...

nice 1 mate


----------



## big silver back

No probs mate, you wont regret it. Pm me if you need any advice on the way


----------



## big silver back

One more thing i noticed on your workout you train back the day after doing biceps, you may want to swap your split around you could be overtraining your biceps because indirectly your training biceps 2 days in a row try

Chest Biceps

Legs

Shoulders Triceps

Back Traps


----------



## Jay.32

thats prob one of the reasons my biseps have been falling behind...


----------



## big silver back

i would say so


----------



## Jay.32

Changes to training split.

Day 1 - Chest & Biceps

Day 2 - Legs

Day 3 - Shoulders & Triceps

Day 4 - Back, traps & abbs


----------



## big silver back

20in guns here we come :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

big silver back said:


> Looking good in the pic mate, whats the matter with 2010 then? get in the first timers and get some experience you have plenty of time. As for bicep training i find if your training everything else hard and heavy theres no need to do to much, *i dont train arms at all mate*


that makes me want to cry,sporting 22'' pipes you dont even train them,you big bastrd:cursing: :cursing:

Excellent advice from silverback in the above posts there jay,do what he says and go for it,everyone puts it off,not big enough etc etc,believe me mate,you NEVER feel big enough,take silverbacks advice and get the head down and get on a stage in 2010,as he says,will be the best thing you will do for yourself.

btw,hows the wife gettin on with the diet jay,she still sticking to it?


----------



## Jay.32

No mate she got no will power!!!! lol she's is losing the weight slowly just not as quick as she can if she sticks to the diet and advice we have all given her...

Bri looking at my diet do you think I should up my carbs to get the mass on by feb? Ive already upped my protien to 300g


----------



## tom jones

I was just reading through your post from the start and was thinking the same as silver back...go for it in 2010 mate...you're looking good, I think you'd do really well....


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks Tom...


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> No mate she got no will power!!!! lol she's is losing the weight slowly just not as quick as she can if she sticks to the diet and advice we have all given her...
> 
> Bri looking at my diet do you think I should up my carbs to get the mass on by feb? Ive already upped my protien to 300g


lol damn there goes my chances of pics of her for using the diet i gave her lolol

No mate i wouldnt up your carbs to get the size on,you'll most likely end up just getting fat,350g is plenty to be going on,upping the prot to 300g should make a world of difference on its own,if anything at all i would be more inclined to drag in more protein,ie snacking etc use nuts etc


----------



## weeman

by the way get leg pics up,you aint gnr stand on stage with your jeans on lol


----------



## Jay.32

Bri, I will sort sort some pics for you mate!!!

what nuts do you advise?


----------



## Jay.32

Bri pm me your email address


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> by the way get leg pics up,you aint gnr stand on stage with your jeans on lol


 My legs are way behind mate due to a motorbike accident which you prob read about in my RG journal I couldnt use them for months so had a lot of muscle wastage!! they are starting to come back but I still cant train legs very heavy other wise the injury will reacur, so Im breaking them in and upping the weight slowly... I dont want anymore set backs.

I will get some leg pics up soon.


----------



## big silver back

Jay.32 said:


> My legs are way behind mate due to a motorbike accident which you prob read about in my RG journal I couldnt use them for months so had a lot of muscle wastage!! they are starting to come back but I still cant train legs very heavy other wise the injury will reacur, so Im breaking them in and upping the weight slowly... I dont want anymore set backs.
> 
> I will get some leg pics up soon.


One word mate ""squat"" I know injurys are a t... but even if you do higher reps and less weight nothing brings the old thighs up like squats


----------



## Jay.32

I am but only squating 80kg at the moment until injury is fully recovered


----------



## WRT

Jay.32 said:


> Bri, I will sort sort some pics for you mate!!!
> 
> what nuts do you advise?


I prefer cashew nuts to any other:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

pastacio nuts and salted peanuts are what I normally munch on.....


----------



## big silver back

Jay.32 said:


> I am but only squating 80kg at the moment until injury is fully recovered


It does'nt what your squating, i can squat around 260kg but i my legs seem to grow a lot more if i do sets of 15-20 with 160kg mate so in my opinion reps are better when squating anyway


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> It does'nt what your squating, i can squat around 260kg but i my legs seem to grow a lot more if i do sets of 15-20 with 160kg mate so in my opinion reps are better when squating anyway


Ok mate I will stick to 80kg with High reps to save any more injurys. Thanks for pushing me today mate Im buzzing with exitement to do the show now and feel much more focussed...

SB are you competing next year mate??


----------



## big silver back

Glad to give you shove in the right direction mate, get stuck into it now and you'll feel great when your up on that stage in may, you'll be glad you did. Im undecided at the moment, i only dieted for a few weeks last year and did'nt really give it my all ( even though i really enjoyed it ) so i may have another stab at it or i may do some powerlifting, i think i'll make my mind up after xmas


----------



## Jay.32

well all the best with what ever you decide to do mate.. hopefully NABBA, it will be good to meet you there.


----------



## Jay.32

Changes to training split.

Day 1 - Chest & Biceps

Day 2 - Legs

Day 3 - Shoulders & Triceps

Day 4 - Back, traps & abbs

Chest

- incline smith machine 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- incline dumbell press 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- Decline barbell press 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- incline dumbell flies 2warm up sets 1 to failure

Biceps

- seated incline dumbell curls 1 set palm up 1 set hammer grip 20 reps each x2

- standing over head cable curls 3 sets of slow concentrated reps

- ez bar preacher curls done FST-7 style 7 sets of 12 reps.

Legs

- squat 3 sets of 15 reps

- leg extentions 3 sets

- high level leg press working quads and hams 3 sets

- hamstring curls 3 sets

- seated calve raises 5 sets

Shoulders

- smith machine press 2 warm up sets 1 to faulure

- upright rows 2 warm up sets 1 to failure.

- side delt dumbell raises 3 sets 10 reps

- rear delt dumbell pulls on incline bench 3 sets.

Triceps

- scull crushers 3 sets

- cable machine push downs 3 sets

- dumbel extentions above the head 3 sets each arm

Back

- wide grip pull downs 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- bent over rows 3 sets of 15 reps

- seated pulls 3 sets 12 reps

- dumbell rows 3 sets each arm

Traps

shrug machine 5 sets

Abbs

- knelt cable machine pulls 3 sets

- incline sit ups 3 sets.

Protien - 300g

Carbs - 350g

Fats - 85g

Cals - 3500

Im cruising on 250 Test E every 10 days until I start my blast in december


----------



## Jay.32

My back is feeling a bit better today so hopefully another day or two and I should be back in the gym.

So bored stuck at home but its given me plenty of time to research!


----------



## big silver back

That routine looks much better mate, as for diet i would drop my carbs down to 250-300 and add fats to 150 but see how you go. The main thing is you've up'd your protein


----------



## Jay.32

Im going to go for the flaxeed oil you suggested. Where do you suggest I add this to my meals to make up the daily 150g of fats SB


----------



## big silver back

You can add it in lots of ways mate if you have the oil just bang a tbs in your protein drinks and over your meals or if you have the softgels with every meal. Salmon is high in omega 3 oil so you can add and change things in your diet to suit too


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks SB..

When I win the welsh NABBA overall! it will all be down to you mate. lol


----------



## big silver back

Ha ha cheers mate. You will get some great advice on here, there are so many great athletes who will help you on your quest but in the end you are the one whos got to put all the work and diet in... get stuck into it, you'll do well


----------



## johnnyreid

hey mate having a peep as requested, jw u had a target of 17stone before dieting how much are you now? how long are you dieting for and have you got someone prepping u??

haven't read all of the journal as at work so sorry if repeating anything previously said. What class you doin??


----------



## bigbob33

I've just subscribed to your journal mate, as I'm going to have a bash at competing myself next year! Be great to see how you get on


----------



## Jay.32

johnnyreid said:


> hey mate having a peep as requested, jw u had a target of 17stone before dieting how much are you now? how long are you dieting for and have you got someone prepping u??
> 
> haven't read all of the journal as at work so sorry if repeating anything previously said. What class you doin??


 My target was 17 stone when I was aiming to compete in 2011 But now Im going for the 2010 show im hoping to gain as much weight as possible with a clean bulking diet until February when I will have to start my cutting diet. My weight this morning was 203lb.

I will be entering the first timers as Ive never competed before.

No one is prepping me as such but Im getting alot of help and guidance from Big Silver Back ( thanks mate)

Competing is all new to me so need as much help as I can get from all you guys.

When you get chance to go through my journal give me your opinion.

cheers mate. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

bigbob33 said:


> I've just subscribed to your journal mate, as I'm going to have a bash at competing myself next year! Be great to see how you get on


Thanks mate, all the best with your goals.. :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnyreid

1st off do you think 12 weeks will be enough?? i did 16.... also you do need someone to keep an eye on you really.... big silver back is a nice guy and knows his stuff.

i'm assuming BSB wont be able to keep an eye on u as he is competing too?


----------



## Jay.32

johnnyreid said:


> 1st off do you think 12 weeks will be enough?? i did 16.... also you do need someone to keep an eye on you really.... big silver back is a nice guy and knows his stuff.
> 
> i'm assuming BSB wont be able to keep an eye on u as he is competing too?


To be honest J I dont know much about this prepping? like I said this is all new to me. Ive trained for abot 15 years on and off but not at comp level.

How much is involved in prepping someone? I assume following there journal and advising them isnt really enuf then???

was you prepped?


----------



## Mikey40

Hey mate

just read thru yer journal - good stuff buddy :thumbup1: I'm aiming to compete next year for the first time as well , so will be starting my journal as soon as i'm told what show i'll be actually doing :whistling: so we should keep in touch !

I too was thinking about 2011, but i got exactly the same advice as what weeman gave you (or someone on here) that you'll always think you haven't got enough mass to do a show, so just go and do it. I'm at 5'8 and 14st 6 so I reckon i can do another stone, b4 i start my diet. All kicks off in January...

so good luck with it all mate and all the best


----------



## johnnyreid

yeah i had marc robinson of cardiff sports nutrition lookin after me as i'm one of his sponsored atheletes, on a daily basis, u need someone to be helping you mate IMO


----------



## Jay.32

Yes Ive been putting it off for to long now...

cant wait to get on that stage.

All the best with your goals mate....

thanks for dropping in.


----------



## Jay.32

johnnyreid said:


> yeah i had marc robinson of cardiff sports nutrition lookin after me as i'm one of his sponsored atheletes, on a daily basis, u need someone to be helping you mate IMO


How much does it cost to have someone prepping you J?

The thing is money is tight at the moment, just bought a new house and have a 10 month old baby.

Im already spending a fortune on supps and food.. as you know its an expensive hobby..


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> How much does it cost to have someone prepping you J?
> 
> The thing is money is tight at the moment, just bought a new house and have a 10 month old baby.
> 
> Im already spending a fortune on supps and food.. as you know its an expensive hobby..


Hey Jay

You dont need a prep guy as in paid up coach type deal. In fact, its arguable that for your first show its a bit of a waste, since, neither he nor you have anything to go on with regards to you and how you react to certain things.

I think what most people in this thread mean, is just someone knowledgeable/experienced to cast eyes over you every week or two - and every day in the last week maybe - just to give an opinion of how you are looking, how you are coming in.

Maybe I was just lucky, not only did I have Brian my first time round, but quite a few experienced competitive athletes in the gym who were willing to take a look over, guys like this are generally happy just to help, payment is never even thought of.

At the end of the day there is no "secret" a prep guy can give you that isn't out there already, and if money is tight I woudln't entertain the option - up to you though.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheers Rams

well the gym that I train at, 4 guys there competed in the welsh NABBA last year 2 of them came second in there class, 1 came 4th and Wayne came first in his class and won the overall! so maybe I could have a chat with them to monitor me.

Johnny reid looked awsome last year and I dont think for a minute that I could come anywhere near his condition. All I want is to get in reasonable condition in the short time ive got, just good enough to be on that stage for the experience and learning curve so I no what im up against next time. Then they can alll look the fck out lol. joking.

I really want to do this show so Im going to just have to grab as much advise from you lot as poss and se what I can do.


----------



## Jay.32

My back injury is not quite recovered but couldnt stay away from the gym any longer lol. So I thought I would train light weight high reps.

Trained chest & biseps, but not my usual routine, had to do exersises that felt comfortable. I couldnt do decline bench press so I took them out, to compensate for them 3 sets. I did:

- Incline smith machine 4 sets of 12 reps

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets of 12 reps

- Incline dumbell flies 4 sets of 12 reps

Biseps

- Preacher machine 4 sets 10 reps

- Ez bar curl super sets with dumbell curls 4 sets of 8-10 reps

Not much but better than nothing and didnt cause any back pain


----------



## big silver back

Tbh jay your first show is a bit of a learning curve i think, everyone who wants to compete needs to do one to see what its all about. I thought about getting someone to prep me for my next show but then i thought better of it because learning about diet and what your body responds to is half the fun, i think everybody needs a bit of help and advice and theres plenty of people on here who will do that. If you got the money for a prep man all well and good but same as you mate i have a family, morgage etc and they come first, bodybuilding as expensive enough as it let alone preping for a show!! Also your in a good position training in a gym where others compete ( which i dont ) i'm sure they will advise you on a weekly basis on how your looking. If you do go down the road using a prep guy i dont think you will go far wrong with johnnys because he was out of this world at the wales last year and im sure when he gets over his injury he'll be back turning some heads and doin the biz :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Totally agree with you SB. im going to give it my best shot with all the help I can get from you guys in my journal and with some guidence and feedback from some of the guys at my Gym. I also get some good advice From Gareth at Jbc Nutrition where I get all my supplements from. Good value for money!!!!

In the last couple of months where Ive been consistent with my diet Ive noticed the changes in my body, so Im now understanding what my dietry needs are for bulking. I havent gained alot of weight but have made small gains and reduced Bf%.

Havent got a clue about my cutting diet yet but will cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Jay.32

Todays food intake

Meal 1 - mass gainer shake, multi vit.

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 30g almonds, whole meal egg sandwich

Meal 3 - after gym, protien shake, 175g chicken breast, Jack potato, olive oil

Meal 4 - egg on whole meal toast.

Meal 5 - chicken omelette 4 eggs, olive oil

Meal 6 - CNP flapjack 18g protien 30 carbs,

Meal 7 - 2 rice cakes with peanut butter.

Meal 8 - slow release protien shake before bed

Protien - 300g

carbs - 270g

Fats - 130


----------



## rs007

Are you sure you are getting 300g of protein from that lot? I'd have you on a touch more but understand you are following a plan, so ignore me for now.


----------



## Jay.32

yes you right Rams, I didnt add in the almonds but I suppose more is better than less.

other than that do you think the diets ok?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'd drop the sugar mass gainer shake for some quality food or even protein powder with oats in a blender.

drop the cnp flapjacks too IMO, cheaper food sources out there mate and better quality source of protein too


----------



## rs007

What I mean is that I can't see on the face of it that you are getting 300g in even?

See notes below to see what I mean, put me right if necessary, obviously the major unknowns are the mass/protein shakes and the pre bed casein



Jay.32 said:


> Todays food intake
> 
> Meal 1 - mass gainer shake, multi vit. How many actual g of protein is this supplying? Not enough info
> 
> Meal 2 - 100g oats, 30g almonds , whole meal egg sandwich how many eggs - only average what 6g prot per egg? 30 g almonds maybe 7.5 at an optimistic guess...
> 
> Meal 3 - after gym, protien shake, 175g chicken breast, Jack potato, olive oil Not enough info here - how many g of protien in that shake. Also, 175g of chicken, did you wieght that raw, or cook a batch and wiegh out 175g from it cooked.
> 
> Meal 4 - egg on whole meal toast. Again, how many eggs
> 
> Meal 5 - chicken omelette 4 eggs, olive oil How much chicken
> 
> Meal 6 - CNP flapjack 18g protien 30 carbs,
> 
> Meal 7 - 2 rice cakes with peanut butter. next to no protein in this meal unless you are eating half a jar of PB :lol:
> 
> Meal 8 - slow release protien shake before bed how many grams of protein
> 
> Protien - 300g
> 
> carbs - 270g
> 
> Fats - 130


I can't advise - don't think anyone can - until you give a clearer picture of exactly what you are taking in. I am not being hard to be a bastard, its just that we can't see you face to face, so accurate info is a must IMO.

I mean the only advice that holds currently is if you arent growing, eat more, if your getting fat eat less - and thats not a whole lot of help for you.

Just going to subscribe - just to make sure that weeman doesnt give you any BS advice like how its best to let a ginger bum you if you want mass :lol:


----------



## rs007

Incredible Bulk said:


> drop the cnp flapjacks too IMO, cheaper food sources out there mate and better quality source of protein too


But damn do they taste good, those cherry and almond ones are the dogs bollocks


----------



## Jay.32

Incredible Bulk said:


> I'd drop the sugar mass gainer shake for some quality food or even protein powder with oats in a blender.
> 
> drop the cnp flapjacks too IMO, cheaper food sources out there mate and better quality source of protein too


Your right about the CNP flap jacks, I bought them as a quick fix if I missed a meal for some reason but now I have a box of them im takin advantage as its to easy to grab one to often.

will also take your advice on the mass gainer as it will cut the cost on my supps. Im buying a mass gainer and whey protien at the moment...

I will use it up and just stick to the protien shake.

I was also using it as a slow release protien before bed. Any recomendations to replace this???


----------



## Incredible Bulk

slow release?!!!

bulking shakes take the majority of the cals from simple sugars so the insulin spike right before bed is the last thing you need mate.

caesin based protein shake or even a normal whey concentrate with some peanut butter will do the job. Or the traditonal cottage cheese as a whole food solution.

I used to buy CNP flapjacks too... until i saw the thead here about the 'quality' protein source meaning whale bone or something to that extent lol


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> I was also using it as a slow release protien before bed. Any recomendations to replace this???


Cottage cheese - or my favourite, a nice fkn homemade lean steak mince burger, 200 to 250g worth, 40 to 60 g of slow digesting protein right there 

EDIT damn you incredible bulk, and your insane speed of postage


----------



## hilly

before bed if you have to have a shake look at something like cnp pro peptide or reflex progen which i am about to start using. their proteins mixes. this with some nuts or peanut butter is ideal.

Again like bulk said whey and oats are better than those mass gainers purely because they full of malto and other ****e not ideal during the day altho breakfast isnt thte worse time to take it IMO.

rs is right need to no more about food amounts etc.

I would aim for 4 solid meals per day minimum and 2 shakes. if each has 50g protein in theirs your 300g before you add in a pwo shake on training days.


----------



## dog5566

rs007 said:


> Cottage cheese - or my favourite, a nice fkn homemade lean steak mince burger, 200 to 250g worth, 40 to 60 g of slow digesting protein right there
> 
> i think thats what i have tonight befor i nod off:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Todays food intake

Meal 1 - mass gainer shake, multi vit. 45g protien

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 30g almonds, whole meal 2 egg sandwich. 30g pro

Meal 3 - after gym, protien shake, 175g chicken breast, Jack potato, olive oil 95g pro

Meal 4 - 2 egg on whole meal toast. 12g pro

Meal 5 - chicken omelette 4 eggs, olive oil 46g pro

Meal 6 - CNP flapjack 18g protien 30 carbs, 18g pro

Meal 7 - 2 rice cakes with peanut butter. ?

Meal 8 - slow release protien shake before bed 45g

Protien - 291g

carbs - 270g

Fats - 130

Hows that Rams????

wish I was as perfect as you x


----------



## Jay.32

Incredible Bulk said:


> slow release?!!!
> 
> bulking shakes take the majority of the cals from simple sugars so the insulin spike right before bed is the last thing you need mate.
> 
> caesin based protein shake or even a normal whey concentrate with some peanut butter will do the job. Or the traditonal cottage cheese as a whole food solution.
> 
> I used to buy CNP flapjacks too... until i saw the thead here about the 'quality' protein source meaning whale bone or something to that extent lol


I agree, what I was doing was using half scoop of mass gainer and half protien shake to reduce the carbs bafore bed...

Cant stand the taste of cottage cheese so thats out he window..


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> before bed if you have to have a shake look at something like cnp pro peptide or reflex progen which i am about to start using. their proteins mixes. this with some nuts or peanut butter is ideal.
> 
> Again like bulk said whey and oats are better than those mass gainers purely because they full of malto and other ****e not ideal during the day altho breakfast isnt thte worse time to take it IMO.
> 
> rs is right need to no more about food amounts etc.
> 
> I would aim for 4 solid meals per day minimum and 2 shakes. if each has 50g protein in theirs your 300g before you add in a pwo shake on training days.


Ok will try and aim for 4 meals a day and maybe this will work out cheaper than using so much supplements..


----------



## big silver back

My diet is something like this mate

Meal 1

45g whey protein, 100g oats, 20g peanut butter blended

Meal 2

8 eggs 2 yolks

Train

Meal 3

Pwo 45g whey protein, 30g Vitargo ( carbs )

Meal 4 ( 1hr later )

200g chicken, 100g sweet potato, steamed veg

Meal 5

Same as meal 4

Meal 6

2 tins tuna, small jacket potato, salad

Meal 7

Same as meal 2

Its a little bit over 300g of protein but i am 20st so i dont mind that much

and obviously theres oils and supps that i also ad :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Todays food intake
> 
> Meal 1 - mass gainer shake, multi vit. 45g protien
> 
> Meal 2 - 100g oats, 30g almonds, whole meal 2 egg sandwich. 30g pro
> 
> Meal 3 - after gym, protien shake, 175g chicken breast, Jack potato, olive oil 95g pro
> 
> Meal 4 - 2 egg on whole meal toast. 12g pro
> 
> Meal 5 - chicken omelette 4 eggs, olive oil 46g pro
> 
> Meal 6 - CNP flapjack 18g protien 30 carbs, 18g pro
> 
> Meal 7 - 2 rice cakes with peanut butter. ?
> 
> Meal 8 - slow release protien shake before bed 45g
> 
> Protien - 291g
> 
> carbs - 270g
> 
> Fats - 130
> 
> *Hows that Rams????*
> 
> *wish I was as perfect as you x*


 :lol:

Still wasn't 300 though, so I was so right, and you is owned


----------



## Jay.32

Ok looks like I need to make a few changes to my Diet.

Apreciate all your comments guys I want to get this right and gain as much knoledge as possible as I dont have much time to **** about lol.

so Rams feel free to abuse me if need be lol....


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Still wasn't 300 though, so I was so right, and you is owned


   b*tch


----------



## hilly

put meal 4 and 5 together.

Have a shake pwo by itself then move the rest of that food to meal 4.

ditch the rice cakes and peanut butter. move the peanut butter to shake before bed.

also ditch the bar in meal 6 and have 250g lean beef mince. this will give 50g protein and 20gf ish with some veggies.

those are the changes i would make


----------



## Jay.32

Hilly looks good mate will give it a go but havent always got time took cook it all so at times when I cant, like meal 6 where you suggested 250g lean mince I may have to chuck in 2 tins of tuna instead????


----------



## hilly

if using 2 tins tuna add some olive oil however for the time it takes to open and drain 2 cans i could have tiped some mince into a hot pan and browned it but hey ho 

or i could cook a kg at a time then you have 4 nights worth and that would be even quicker. could make it into burgers/meat balls etc

check the recipe thread me and RS have some recipe ideas in their that aint to bad if i do say so myself


----------



## Jay.32

Revised Diet

Meal 1 - Mass gainer pro shake, multi Vit. 45g Peotien

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 30g Almonds, 2 whole eggs 2 eg whites. 30g Protien

Meal 3 - 175g Chic breast/steak, 150g potato, green beans, olive or flaxeed oil 45g Protien

Meal 4 - 2 whole eggs 4 whites, 2 wholemeal toast. 26g protien

Meal 5 - Pre wrk out - 50g oats protien shake. 45g protien

Meal 6 - Post wrk out - same as meal 3. 34g Protien

Meal 7 - 250g Lean mince, veg. 50g protien?

Total Protien = 275g

snacks between meals are peanuts/Goji berries/cashew nuts, which should make up to the 300g protien I need.


----------



## hilly

better altho below is how i would have it but im no expert.

meal 1 mass gainer

meal 2 - oats/3 whole eggs/8 egg whites.

meal 3 - as you have

meal 4 - as you have but with 6 egg whites

meal 5 - same as meal 3

meal 6 - shake and banana this is pwo

meal 7 lean mince/veg

My reasons. keeping the mass gainer shake in at breaky as an insulin spike from a mass gainer if ure going to use one is more beneficial at breakfast than any other time during the day i would maybe suggest pwo but dont no whats in it. I dont like them per say but if id bought it i would use it also lol as i hate bining things so breaky would be best time in this situation.

i removed almonds as you will be getting enough fat IMO from the 3 egg yolks thats about 20g f just their no need for anymore IMO. extra eggs whites to bump that protein up.

meal 4 is increased for more protein as 26g is to low for any meal IMO.

I swaper pre and post as i feel the powder is more beneficial pwo than pre as im presuming its a mix protein or a whey. and you dont want the fat pwo.

Like i said im not expert and RS knows more than me so he may not agree but this would be what i would do aiming for 40-50g protein per meal.

Also this is just being anal but make a note of how much you are snacking on stuff or set ure self a limit so you no how many total cals you are eating per day otherwise adjusting it can be harder. Again this is anal and just me. I dont snakc if im hungry then its a good oppertunity for an extra full meal


----------



## rs007

looking better but as I hinted above I personally think you should get a tad over 300, you are a fair bit under te 300g suggested to you already. I mean 25g doesnt seem like much, but I've seen enough real world info to lead me to believe that for each 25g extra of protein you eat daily, long term it gives you the ability to maintain another 14lb lean on your frame... its the tiny little amounts over the long term that make the difference.

So in meals 2, 4 and 6 particularly, add in some stuff to get that up to around 50ish g of protein, that will see you about bang on.

Then go along a few weeks and see what and how your body changes - then make adjustments as necessary.

Hilly is right - by the time you mess about with tuna, you could have fried up 250g of lean steak mince no prob, bit of onion, sprinkle of curry powder, lovely.

You can even make that ahead of time - night before or whatever - and eat it cold, its still very nice - or blast in micro.

If you are a busy working person, then its ALL about pre prep and thinking ahead - get stuff ready ahead of time. If you leave it to making up each meal as you need it, you pretty much destine yourself to fail IMO.

Its a cliche, but its true - "if you fail to prepare, then prepare to fail".

Def heading in the right direction though, upping your game and thinking - thats what is required!


----------



## rs007

hilly said:


> better altho below is how i would have it but im no expert.
> 
> meal 1 mass gainer
> 
> meal 2 - oats/3 whole eggs/8 egg whites.
> 
> meal 3 - as you have
> 
> meal 4 - as you have but with 6 egg whites
> 
> meal 5 - same as meal 3
> 
> meal 6 - shake and banana this is pwo
> 
> meal 7 lean mince/veg
> 
> My reasons. keeping the mass gainer shake in at breaky as an insulin spike from a mass gainer if ure going to use one is more beneficial at breakfast than any other time during the day i would maybe suggest pwo but dont no whats in it. I dont like them per say but if id bought it i would use it also lol as i hate bining things so breaky would be best time in this situation.
> 
> i removed almonds as you will be getting enough fat IMO from the 3 egg yolks thats about 20g f just their no need for anymore IMO. extra eggs whites to bump that protein up.
> 
> meal 4 is increased for more protein as 26g is to low for any meal IMO.
> 
> I swaper pre and post as i feel the powder is more beneficial pwo than pre as im presuming its a mix protein or a whey. and you dont want the fat pwo.
> 
> Like i said im not expert and *RS knows more than me* so he may not agree but this would be what i would do aiming for 40-50g protein per meal.
> 
> Also this is just being anal but make a note of how much you are snacking on stuff or set ure self a limit so you no how many total cals you are eating per day otherwise adjusting it can be harder. Again this is anal and just me. I dont snakc if im hungry then its a good oppertunity for an extra full meal


Don't agree with bit in bold mate, you know things I dont, and I know things you dont, thats the beauty of places like this. We can all fill in each others gaps. Ooohhh that actually sounds a bit dirty :lol:

Great minds think alike mate (or maybe a case of fools seldom differ :lol: ), when you boil our posts down we have written more or less the same things


----------



## rs007

Should also dig out a thread by Geo - cant remember the exact name... something like how to grow at work and home or something like that, shows you meal ideas, prep, even has pics and loads of tips. He is a busy guy whos job takes him all over the place, so preparation ahead of tiem is even more vital...


----------



## hilly

hah you can fill in my gaps when ever you like 

pretty much hit nail on the head. Interesting on 25g extra daily protein comment mate.

Jay i have kept my protein at 250 per day for the last 3/4 months as an experiment and feel it has held me back a little which is why i have bumped this up to 300 and it will be going to 350 next week.


----------



## Jay.32

That looks good to me mate, I have got Half of tub of mass gainer to finish off..

Do you know where I can buy a hen from to lay them fcking 19 eggs a day lol.

Also do you no the best place to get lean mince at good value? its not something I dont normally buy?

And yes your right about RS, he is a very intelegent guy! he know everything about everything! the only trouble is he puts it in such a way I have to fckin read it twice lol.

Loves you really Rams.. he he

Thanks mate.


----------



## Jay.32

fck you boys type quick!!!


----------



## big silver back

All good advice above mate, everyone has their own way of doing it. Myself i prefere white meat over red meat its a better source of protein and its seems to digest better for me, always feel a bit bloated after red especaily if i eat it at night. Personaly id get rid of the mass gainer and ad some whey isolate with some oats am and id get rid of the pm drink and ad some eggs. if your gonna use mass gainer have it post workout when you need the carbs and insulin spike, the spike is useless any other time it will just make you fat. You will be competing soon so you dont really need to bulk, eat as clean as possible now and it will make your serious prep easier. Great advicefrom rs and hilly though, its a great site so many people take time to give you advice


----------



## hilly

if you find one of those hens let me know as i could do with 2.

Lean mince either supermarket or makro if you can get or a butcher is always a good shout. you have to shop around.


----------



## rs007

Iceland, 15 eggs for £1.50, stock up my good man

They are a decent size too, unlike the ASDA/TESCO ones for the same price which resemble my atrophied testicle in size (and taste)

That could vary from one locale to another - look around.


----------



## rs007

hilly said:


> if you find one of those hens let me know as i could do with 2.
> 
> Lean mince either supermarket or makro if you can get or a butcher is always a good shout. you have to shop around.


Morrisons prepack stuff is good, I dont know if it is every branch but my local has 3x 800g packs of lean steak mince (under 10% fat) for a 10er - British as well, which I have been making an effort to buy since this credit crunch malarky appeared.

Thing is, apart from that it is great stuff. I have bought the ASDA equivalent twice, and each time broke a tooth on a small piece of bone no exageration. I have never had a piece of bone in the morrisons stuff, and Iv'e ate hundreds of kilos of it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> All good advice above mate, everyone has their own way of doing it. Myself i prefere white meat over red meat its a better source of protein and its seems to digest better for me, always feel a bit bloated after red especaily if i eat it at night. Personaly id get rid of the mass gainer and ad some whey isolate with some oats am and id get rid of the pm drink and ad some eggs. if your gonna use mass gainer have it post workout when you need the carbs and insulin spike, the spike is useless any other time it will just make you fat. You will be competing soon so you dont really need to bulk, eat as clean as possible now and it will make your serious prep easier. Great advicefrom rs and hilly though, its a great site so many people take time to give you advice


Yes mate Im just going to use up what mass gainer Ive got left.

And yes you are all giving me great advice and I really do apreciate the time you are all taking to advise me.. who needs a personal trainer! when I got you lot prepping me lol. the thing is Im under so much pressure now to get it right now for you lot lol.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

big silver back said:


> All good advice above mate, everyone has their own way of doing it. *Myself i prefere white meat over red meat its a better source of protein and its seems to digest better for me*, always feel a bit bloated after red especaily if i eat it at night. Personaly id get rid of the mass gainer and ad some whey isolate with some oats am and id get rid of the pm drink and ad some eggs. if your gonna use mass gainer have it post workout when you need the carbs and insulin spike, the spike is useless any other time it will just make you fat. You will be competing soon so you dont really need to bulk, eat as clean as possible now and it will make your serious prep easier. Great advicefrom rs and hilly though, its a great site so many people take time to give you advice


Thats just a perfect example of like you say how it is slightly different for everyone - I seem to be the opposite, but I confess the chicken I eat is European sourced (nice and vague) and I am willing to bet got a bit of collagen/phosphates forced into it. Only reason I eat it is I get it dirt cheap through my mum who works in Iceland and grabs it when it gets reduced right down.

I did do a spell on quality British chicken, and if nothing else it tasted fantastic, such a difference - but I don't remember any bloating issues either. If I can sort my money out, will be switching right back.

But Jay thats the thing, Big Silver hits the nail on the head. All anyone can do on here is suggest a framework - scaffolding, becasue we all have different ways of skinning the same cat. You have to build it, try it, and tweak things to suit yourself, because some things might just not work for you for whatever reason. You just need to get a good starting point and go from there


----------



## Jay.32

The hardest part is when my misses see's the fcking shopping bill this month:whistling: :bounce: :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

I get my chicken from the whaerhouse that supllies M&S.

I pay £38 for 10kg of M&S Chicken


----------



## hilly

thats a cracking price mate awesome.


----------



## tom jones

Jay.32 said:


> I get my chicken from the whaerhouse that supllies M&S.
> 
> I pay £38 for 10kg of M&S Chicken


Is it for traders only? If not where is it please??? :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

tom jones said:


> Is it for traders only? If not where is it please??? :thumb:


Yes mate its for traders only... I get it through a mate


----------



## Jay.32

Just Trained legs, still training light with High reps due to back injury. Im off work all this week so been training early but next week will be back to training at 5pm.

- Squats 4x15 of 60kg

- Leg extentions 4 sets not sure of weight, its an old machine.

- High level leg press working the quads & hams 4x15 140kg

- Hamstring curl 4x15 not sure of weight, old machine.

- Seated Calve raises 5x15 60kg


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Jay.32 said:


> I get my chicken from the whaerhouse that supllies M&S.
> 
> I pay £38 for 10kg of M&S Chicken


Sshhhh what have I told you!!! stop telling people this :thumb: your going to get me into trouble. haha


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Hi mate, I should be able to get back in the gym over the next few weeks, baby is 5 weeks old today, so its still hit and miss with the gym for now. We'll sort out decent training times that we can both make and hit it hard when I get the leave pass from the boss :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

nobbylou said:


> Hi mate, I should be able to get back in the gym over the next few weeks, baby is 5 weeks old today, so its still hit and miss with the gym for now. We'll sort out decent training times that we can both make and hit it hard when I get the leave pass from the boss :whistling:


Would be good to have you pushing me mate!! Ive got alot of work to do!!


----------



## Jay.32

Would be good to have you pushing me mate, Ive got alot of work to do in little time!!


----------



## Jay.32

Updated pic.... so much work to do:cursing:


----------



## big silver back

Tbh mate you look pretty big there, and the better your condition gets the bigger you will look


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks SB.

them comments help push me.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

nice ! [note and appreciate the technical nature of my comments please]


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> nice ! [note and appreciate the technical nature of my comments please]


 of course my love:laugh:


----------



## rs007

big silver back said:


> Tbh mate you look pretty big there, and the better your condition gets the bigger you will look


Agree entirely, cracking caps on delts, arms coming up - whole lot coming up :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Agree entirely, cracking caps on delts, arms coming up - whole lot coming up :thumbup1:


Thanks Rams..

Funny enough I was looking at weamans comp pics and there was one with you stood next to Bri and you have an awsome chest mate, great full shape to it..

I was a bit concerned about the pic with you both cooching in your pants mind:lol: :lol:

when are you going to get back on that stage????


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Rams..
> 
> Funny enough I was looking at weamans comp pics and there was one with you stood next to Bri and you have an awsome chest mate, great full shape to it..
> 
> I was a bit concerned about the pic with you both cooching in your pants mind:lol: :lol:
> 
> when are you going to get back on that stage????


I am not answering any more of your posts

I just spotted your cheap chicken price, and I now officially hate you.

I bid you good day


----------



## Jay.32

SO ITS OVER BETWEEN US JUST LIKE THAT???

WEAMANS JEALOUS AINT HE


----------



## hilly

looking cracking in the pic mate, how old are you?


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> looking cracking in the pic mate, how old are you?


GUESS HIL?


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> SO ITS OVER BETWEEN US JUST LIKE THAT???
> 
> WEAMANS JEALOUS AINT HE


 :lol:

You sure it was me you were looking at in the pics, my chest is sh1t - wide because of my attachments, but no thickness to it, very flat. There was another massive guy on stage with us, Lois Jose Moriera, sure it wasn't him?

Would like to get on stage 2010, but I wont be competitive, due to financial circumstance I just havent got size on - all I can do is get shredded as poss and have fun/entertain crowd if poss 

Youll love it onstage mate, the buzz is intoxicating, knowing you are up there and have done your best.


----------



## hilly

thats my goal to rams get riped to the bone even if i do look like a small child.

jay erm 26?


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Rams..
> 
> Funny enough I was [email protected] over weamans comp pics and there was one with you stood next to Bri and you have an awsome chest mate, also your trunks bulge had a great full shape to it..
> 
> I was a bit jealous over the pic with you both cooching in your pants mind:lol: :lol:
> 
> when are you going to get back on that stage????


fkn hell jay mate,thats very forward of you,hats off to you,you've got balls for coming out in your own journal,we've got your back girlfriend!


----------



## Jay.32

I fckin love you hilly!!!

33 mate

I dont care what they say about you hilly, I think your great:lol:


----------



## rs007

hilly said:


> thats my goal to rams get riped to the bone even if i do look like a small child.
> 
> jay erm 26?


Def Hilly, big guys are ten to the penny, big and shredded guys are a rarity - so balanced shape and good size with shreddedness makes you a standout, regardless of where you end up placing - peeps will remember you :thumbup1:

Just a guess from user name - 32 :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> fkn hell jay mate,thats very forward of you,hats off to you,you've got balls for coming out in your own journal,we've got your back girlfriend!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:fckin legend:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

good points ram,

haha no probs jay u are lookin good mate and making cracking improvement keep it up. the most advice i can give any1 is be consistant with diet if you can when i started paying my diet as much attention as gear and training i made the best gains ever


----------



## Jay.32

IM GOING TO BED YA B*STARDS:cursing:


----------



## big silver back

rs007 said:


> Def Hilly, big guys are ten to the penny, big and shredded guys are a rarity - so balanced shape and good size with shreddedness makes you a standout, regardless of where you end up placing - peeps will remember you :thumbup1:
> 
> Just a guess from user name - 32 :confused1:


 I was hoping people would remember the bigger ones, i think im in that ten to the penny class :sad: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> good points ram,
> 
> haha no probs jay u are lookin good mate and making cracking improvement keep it up. the most advice i can give any1 is be consistant with diet if you can when i started paying my diet as much attention as gear and training i made the best gains ever


I have only noticed good results since being consistant with my diet..

Nice 1 Hil


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> You sure it was me you were looking at in the pics, my chest is sh1t - wide because of my attachments, but no thickness to it, very flat. There was another massive guy on stage with us, Lois Jose Moriera, sure it wasn't him?
> 
> Would like to get on stage 2010, but I wont be competitive, due to financial circumstance I just havent got size on - all I can do is get shredded as poss and have fun/entertain crowd if poss
> 
> Youll love it onstage mate, the buzz is intoxicating, knowing you are up there and have done your best.


 Cant wait to get on that stage Rams but I know I will sh*t my pants when it comes to it.. I still got to learn to pose aswel.....


----------



## rs007

big silver back said:


> I was hoping people would remember the bigger ones, i think im in that ten to the penny class :sad: :lol:


 :lol:

Yeah, exceptionally big ones some people may remember :whistling:

Nah I was meaning more at first timer level where Hilly and Jay will be hitting, always garaunteed a few big n smoothers will turn up, and you can generally overshadow them with a bit of size and a lot of condition IMO

Mind you, no accounting for judging on the day :lol:


----------



## big silver back

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, exceptionally big ones some people may remember :whistling:
> 
> Nah I was meaning more at first timer level where Hilly and Jay will be hitting, always garaunteed a few big n smoothers will turn up, and you can generally overshadow them with a bit of size and a lot of condition IMO
> 
> Mind you, no accounting for judging on the day :lol:


 Well i better try and get exceptionaly big then mate, i don't hold any hopes of bein shredded!! :laugh:


----------



## big silver back

rs is bang on there tho mate condition is everything


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> rs is bang on there tho mate condition is everything


Tbh SB im noticing that already, Im roughly the same weight as I was a few moths ago but since eating clean Ive lost 2" off my waste and look bigger but Im basically the same weight.. :thumb:


----------



## rs007

big silver back said:


> Well i better try and get exceptionaly big then mate, i don't hold any hopes of bein shredded!! :laugh:


Think you are quite big enough, give the rest of us a chance FFS :lol:


----------



## big silver back

Thats it mate losing fat and gaining muscle, did you see the nabba wales last year? The one who won the first timers was in great condition, theres was more muscle on a x-ray but great condition!!! ha ha


----------



## big silver back

rs007 said:


> Think you are quite big enough, give the rest of us a chance FFS :lol:


 Thanks mate :thumb: But your absolutley right, its easy being big, just eat and train heavy as fcuk now being ripped is a different story.....


----------



## Jay.32

well Im glad youve said that coz once Im cut Im not going to have much size....


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> well Im glad youve said that coz once Im cut Im not going to have much size....


youll have more than enough to warrant going on stage holding your head high, just be sensible come diet time, and all will come good.


----------



## big silver back

Jay.32 said:


> well Im glad youve said that coz once Im cut Im not going to have much size....


 Mate you have enough size but as rs, weeman and any competing bodybuilder will tell you the hard part is to keep it while dieting, so easy to diet muscle off to, but im sure these guys will give you plenty of advice on this :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Im all in your hands come diet time guys!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Shoulders & Triceps

- Smith machine press 2 warm up sets/12 reps 50kg, 1 set to failure 10 reps 80kg

- Upright rows 2 warm up sets 12reps 40kg, 1 to failure 60kg 10 reps

- Side dumbell raises 2 warm up sets 12 reps 12.5kg, 1 to failure 15kg each arm

- Incline bench forward, dumbell pulls for rear delts 6 super sets 12.5kg & 15kg

- Scull crushers 2 warm up sets 10 reps 40kg, 1 to failure 6 assisted reps 60kg

- Seated incline v bar cable push downs 2 warm up sets 1 to failure not sure of weight, ( old machine )

- overhead dumbell extentions 2 warm up sets 12 reps 10kg 1 set 10 reps 15kg each arm

Got a real good pump in my Triceps today! Was only leaving 15 seconds between sets!


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

Still have to be careful after last weeks back injury

- chin ups 2 sets 10 reps

- Wide grip pull downs 2 sets 10 reps,

- Seated pulls 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- Seated single arm pulls 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- Close grip pull downs 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- Shrug machine 2 warm up sets 80kg, 1 set to failure 120kg

Left 30 seconds between each set. :crying:


----------



## Jay.32

Going to Gym soon, got Chest & Biceps today...

recently before I decided to do the show next year, going to the Gym was becoming a chore, didnt have much motivation...but now Im doing the show I cant wait to get to the gym and Im gutted on rest days.


----------



## big silver back

Nothing like a good goal to focus on to give your training a boost is there


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Nothing like a good goal to focus on to give your training a boost is there


Im buzzing mate! its all im thinking about lol.

My misses is starting to feel a bit left out lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 2 warm up sets 12 reps 60kg 1 to failure 100kg 10 reps

- Incline dumbell press 2 warm up sets 12 reps 27.5kg 1 to failure 40kg each arm 10 reps

- Decline bench barbell 2 warm up sets 10 reps 50kg 1 to failure 100kg 8 reps

- Incline Dumbell flys 2 warm up sets 15kg each arm 1 to failure 20kg

- ez bar curls & dumbell curls super sets 3 sets of each.

- Over head cable pulls lying on a flat bench 3 sets then 3 drop sets, first time I tried this and it burnt like fck

Road montain bike to the gym for Cardio.. there and back total 4 miles.


----------



## Jem

J :nono: look after Lucy - you'll need her to support you as well chicken  No slacking on the old matrimonial duties [ahem...like the plastering in the kids rooms]

Happy Wife = Happy Life :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> J :nono: look after Lucy - you'll need her to support you as well chicken  No slacking on the old matrimonial duties [ahem...like the plastering in the kids rooms]
> 
> *No Wife* = Happy Life :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## Jem

:lol: Tom:lol: trust you !

Aye I dont think there is a rhyme about not having a hubbie and being happy but I'm down with that too


----------



## Jay.32

Jem she best start keeping me happy or Im leaving her and moving in with you even if I have got to ya painting and DRILLING!!


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Jem she best start keeping me happy or Im leaving her and moving in with you even if I have got to ya painting and DRILLING!!


  done the painting chicken - I just need the drilling now - has to be a big one though :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Will 2" do?


----------



## Beklet

Jay.32 said:


> well Im glad youve said that coz once Im cut Im not going to have much size....


Ha ha you and me both....

Only just seen this - though in my defence I've been away - I always try to nose at new journals :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks for dropping in bek..


----------



## Jay.32

Went back to work today after being off for a week, Had loads to catch up on and my food cupboard was low.

Meal 3 is normaly chicken, veg & potato but had no potato and no veg so had to improvise and use the rice I had.

So I had a big plate of chicken and plain rice! so bland yuk!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Just thought id nip in and give a fellow Welshman a bit of support, Looking in pretty decent nick from your pic mate, Where you training at the moment Jay?


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Just thought id nip in and give a fellow Welshman a bit of support, Looking in pretty decent nick from your pic mate, Where you training at the moment Jay?


 Hy Pat fellow welshman lol. I train at Lean Machine Gym in Risca

Where you from mate? where do you train?


----------



## Jay.32

Today not feeling to good as explained in "FEELING DOWN" thread in the steroid section.

perking up a bit now, may of been burning myself out. I last trained on sunday so will see how I feel tomorrow if all good will train Legs.


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Today not feeling to good as explained in "FEELING DOWN" thread in the steroid section.
> 
> perking up a bit now, may of been burning myself out. I last trained on sunday so will see how I feel tomorrow if all good will train Legs.


Man up babes


----------



## weeman

I'm going to try the overhead cable thing on a bench next time,if my gyms fixed*

*not because your doing it,but just because OK:lol:

**gym is currently getting double glazing fixed so everyfuking thing in the gym is gathered together in the centre of the room lol


----------



## Jay.32

Its good mate, you can load up more weight.

put the flat bench right in front of the cable machine with out seat in front of it!! in my gym the wall is right behind the cable machine so I lead down with my feet against the wall and pull away!!

I did 3 sets then 3 drop sets, burnt like fck


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Man up babes


I will welsh man up you in a min:tongue:


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> Its good mate, you can load up more weight.
> 
> put the flat bench right in front of the cable machine with out seat in front of it!! in my gym the wall is right behind the cable machine so* I lead down with my feet against the wall and pull away!!*


but what about the cable curls? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> but what about the cable curls? :lol:


I fed you that one Bri just to see if you were popping back in to my journal. and you did:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Im absolutly shattered this morning, been up all night with my baby daughter teething.. Havent had a wink of sleep, so may not make it to the gym tonight to do legs:sleeping:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Hy Pat fellow welshman lol. I train at Lean Machine Gym in Risca
> 
> *Where you from mate? where do you train?*


I balance my life out from Cardiff and Blackwood at the moment so i train where ever, mainly in Vitality in the city centre, I haven't trained in 3 months though due to a partial pec tear and pi55ed up wrist injury:cursing:

Im looking on moving to Risca in the new year permanently (all being well)

Ive heard nothing but good things about Lean Machine so hopefully will see you over there in the new year

Btw good luck on your comp prep


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> I balance my life out from Cardiff and Blackwood at the moment so i train where ever, mainly in Vitality in the city centre, I haven't trained in 3 months though due to a partial pec tear and pi55ed up wrist injury:cursing:
> 
> Im looking on moving to Risca in the new year permanently (all being well)
> 
> Ive heard nothing but good things about Lean Machine so hopefully will see you over there in the new year
> 
> Btw good luck on your comp prep


Yes its a great gym mate.. good bunch of guys with great atmosphere.

Hope your injurys get better soon

Thanks mate.


----------



## Jay.32

Had my weekly cheat meal last night.

Cod & chips, buttered roll and curry sauce to dip... even though it was delicious! I felt sick as a pig at the end!

Got a source off free eggs:thumb: My mates gf's mother works at a chicken factory he gave me a carrier bag of them today and will be supplying them from now on for free!!! Mind you they were still covered in sh*t and feathers but I dont mind washing them as it saves me £48 a month:thumb:

Got legs tonihgt so will update some training later...


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Seeing you last night after not seeing you for a few weeks, you definatly look like you have dropped BF but still have mass.

Keep up the good work fella and i'll be back soon to help you in the gym!

I like the sound of half of those eggs too :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

nobbylou said:


> Seeing you last night after not seeing you for a few weeks, you definatly look like you have dropped BF but still have mass.
> 
> Keep up the good work fella and i'll be back soon to help you in the gym!
> 
> I like the sound of half of those eggs too :whistling:


 Be happy with the Diesel & dont push it:lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah hurry up and get back inthe gym... I need someone to put me through some punishment:thumbup1:

Thanks for the comments mate


----------



## dog5566

You lucky sod geting them eggs, my bigest problim is the cost of food. good luck with leggs


----------



## Jay.32

dog5566 said:


> You lucky sod geting them eggs, my bigest problim is the cost of food. good luck with leggs


 yes your right mate food, supps, gear and gym fees! its killing my pocket:whistling:

cheers mukka


----------



## johnnyreid

Jay.32 said:


> yes your right mate food, supps, gear and gym fees! its killing my pocket:whistling:
> 
> cheers mukka


welcome to wonderfull world of BB. Most expensive game to be in where there is very slim chance of getting anything back off it. Not enough recognition in BB *FACT!!*


----------



## Jay.32

johnnyreid said:


> welcome to wonderfull world of BB. Most expensive game to be in where there is very slim chance of getting anything back off it. Not enough recognition in BB *FACT!!*


*I hear you johnny*


----------



## Jem

Look can everyone stop shouting :laugh:

He cannot hear you in Wales ! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

jem i hear you in my dreams


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs tonight

- squats 4 sets 10/12 reps

- Leg extentions 3 sets 10 reps, 1 drop set

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 3 sets 1 drop set

- Seated calve raises 5 sets 1 drop set

Diet today

- Meal 1, mass gainer shake

- Meal 2, 150g oats, 3 egg whole eggs 5 whites.

- Meal 3, 2 jacket potato's 200g chicken breast, veg

- Meal 4, CNP flapjack, 1 whole egg, 5 whites

- Meal 5, same as meal 3

- Meal 6, 45g protien shake, Tuna pasta

- Meal 7, 6 egg whites


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> jem i hear you in my dreams


 :blush: :blush::blush:slick rick is on a roll :lol:


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Jay.32 said:


> Trained Legs tonight
> 
> - squats 4 sets 10/12 reps
> 
> - Leg extentions 3 sets 10 reps, 1 drop set
> 
> - High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps
> 
> - Hamstring curls 3 sets 1 drop set
> 
> - Seated calve raises 5 sets 1 drop set
> 
> Diet today
> 
> - Meal 1, mass gainer shake
> 
> - Meal 2, 150g oats, 3 egg whole eggs 5 whites.
> 
> - Meal 3, 2 jacket potato's 200g chicken breast, veg
> 
> - Meal 4, CNP flapjack, 1 whole egg, 5 whites
> 
> - Meal 5, same as meal 3
> 
> -* Meal 6, 45g protien shake, Tuna pasta*
> 
> - Meal 7, 6 egg whites


Hi mate, what time were you eating Meal 6? 45g protein shake and a tuna pasta? that would seem a little high to me in both protein and carbs? how big was the pasta dish?


----------



## Jay.32

nobbylou said:


> Hi mate, what time were you eating Meal 6? 45g protein shake and a tuna pasta? that would seem a little high to me in both protein and carbs? how big was the pasta dish?


It was only half of shake 22.5g not 45g I used it to make up for the tuna only being 25g protien.

Not much Pasta mate I dont normaly have pasta to be honest but it was quick and easy to do as I had a busy night.

meal 6 was about 6.30 ish


----------



## Jay.32

Im using tesco homebrand oats.. cheap & cheerful....

just looking at the label and its got 11g protien per 100g in it. Nice...


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 3 sets

- Seated pulls 3 sets

- Back machine in my gym that I dont know wht its called 3 sets:lol:

- Close grip pull downs 3 sets

- Shrug machine 5 sets 1 drop set

Legs are killing from yesterday so must of done some good damage:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

diet looks good to me mate much improved


----------



## big silver back

When you start your prep are you gonna change your training mate? Supersets, giant sets etc?


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> diet looks good to me mate much improved


 CHEERS MATE


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> When you start your prep are you gonna change your training mate? Supersets, giant sets etc?


 Hey Sb

should I? Ive never prepped for comp so what would you advise???

I have been doing super sets on my Biceps to shock them and bring them...but thats coz they seem to have stopped growing...


----------



## big silver back

I would train for size for as long as your body will allow, what i mean by that is you'll find the longer your diet go's on you will start feeling drained and your poundages will drop (which really fcuks my head up) at that point i would change my training totally to make it feel fresh and new. That last 4 weeks plenty of high repped sets 20+ of isolation exersices flyes, lat raises, leg extensions etc to get the striations out


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> I would train for size for as long as your body will allow, what i mean by that is you'll find the longer your diet go's on you will start feeling drained and your poundages will drop (which really fcuks my head up) at that point i would change my training totally to make it feel fresh and new. That last 4 weeks plenty of high repped sets 20+ of isolation exersices flyes, lat raises, leg extensions etc to get the striations out


Ok mate your the boss lol. sounds good SB

Today I trained shoulders & Triceps

- Smith machine press 2 warm up sets/12 reps 50kg, 1 set to failure 10 reps 80kg

- Upright rows 2 warm up sets 12reps 40kg, 1 to failure 60kg 10 reps

- Side dumbell raises 2 warm up sets 12 reps 12.5kg, 1 to failure 15kg each arm

- Incline bench forward, dumbell pulls for rear delts 6 super sets 12.5kg & 15kg

- Scull crushers 2 warm up sets 10 reps 40kg, 1 to failure 6 assisted reps 60kg

- Seated incline v bar cable push downs 2 warm up sets 1 to failure not sure of weight, ( old machine )

- overhead dumbell extentions 2 warm up sets 12 reps 10kg 1 set 10 reps 15kg each arm


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 2 warm up sets 12 reps 60kg 1 to failure 80kg 10 reps

- Incline dumbell press 2 warm up sets 12 reps 27.5kg 1 to failure 40kg each arm 10 reps

- Decline bench barbell 2 warm up sets 10 reps 50kg 1 to failure 100kg 8 reps

- Pec deck fly machine 3 sets not sure of weight

- ez bar curls & dumbell curls super sets 3 sets of each.

- Over head cable pulls lying on a flat bench 3 sets then 1 drop sets,

Didnt feel strong as usuall on chest today.

Biceps felt good.

Looking in the mirror I can see more bf loss:thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid

mate as for training with regard to prep i would finish each muscle off with an fst-7 style work out to deplete as much glycogen stores as poss!!


----------



## Jay.32

johnnyreid said:


> mate as for training with regard to prep i would finish each muscle off with an fst-7 style work out to deplete as much glycogen stores as poss!!


 Thanks for dropping in mate... keep the advice comming its well apreciated:thumbup1:


----------



## johnnyreid

im subscribed bro i will be dropping in as often as possible


----------



## Jay.32

BACK AT IT!!!

Ive had and having a few probs at home so havent trained since last sunday... also my diet hasnt been the best the last 4 days.

Its time to pull my socks up and slam back into it!

Legs tonight.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets 10/12 reps

- Leg extentions 3 sets 10 reps, 1 drop set

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 3 sets 1 drop set

- Seated calve raises 5 sets 1 drop set

first day back after a week off...


----------



## Jem

Well done J - get back into it now soft lad :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Im back baby!!! have you missed me?


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 3 sets not sure of weight, old machine..

- Bent over rows 2 sets of 50kg 1 set of 70kg

- Seated pulls 3 sets again this is an old machine

- Seated single arm pulls 3 sets, same machine as above

- Shrug machine 3 sets of 80kg 1 set of 120kg 1 drop set of 80kg


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weights?? :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Zara-Leoni said:


> weights?? :confused1:


Just edited for you Zara. was being a bit lazy earlier:lol: thanks for the kick up th ar*e:thumb:


----------



## welshflame

keep going dude. you will get there  . im trying to up the anti with my training. adding extra reps haha.


----------



## Jay.32

I need to up the anti mate. I been slacking for the last to weeks with a few issues that have hit me off track a bit, but am starting to focus again now!!


----------



## welshflame

Jay.32 said:


> I need to up the anti mate. I been slacking for the last to weeks with a few issues that have hit me off track a bit, but am starting to focus again now!!


aw no dude. i hope everything will be ok. yeah. im really becoming more serious about it all everyday. im even thinking about my work outs when im in work or out and about haha. next year is going to be a hard training year for me and by the end of it i expect to be not complete but almost near to where i want to be  .


----------



## Jay.32

For the last 2 weeks Ive gone off the rails with my training & diet due to a water leak at home which then caused an electrical fault also sleepless nights due to my baby daughter Mia teething bless her! all this has had a knock on efect i.e. sleepless nights to tired to go gym, sorting probs at home meant not enough time to go to the Gym, Paying for the water leak and electrical fault on top of crimbo has drained my bank acount which has left me with no money for supplements so im trying to get all my nutrition through solid food. Trying to make up 300g protien with out the shakes is hard work so im not really achieving it everyday:cursing:

I am back at the gym and diet is getting better but Im now not so confident about competing in may:bounce: will just have to see how things go? but if Im not happy with my condition and with how things are going early in my prep I will just have to give the NABBA a miss and do another show later in the year

What other options of shows do I have in my kneck of the woods (south) :confused1:


----------



## big silver back

I know what you mean my kitchens flat roof caved in a few months ago then the following week my combi-boiler packed in, could'nt claim off the insurance, fcuking nightmare! skint me out plus you still gotta eat and pay bills while all this is happening especaily when you have a family to look after, even worst for you at this time of year xmas is stressfull enough as it is :confused1: Training took my mind of the stress a bit for me though mate, diet went a bit tits up for a while but it doesnt last forever.

I alway have 2 weeks of training and diet over xmas anyway just to give my joints a rest and after a few weeks of sitting on my fat **** eaten sh1t im rareing to get back on track, i would do the same if i was you just enjoy xmas with your family and see how you feel in jan, you will still have plenty of time if you want to compete :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Definatly want to compete as long as finances are sorted and my condition is good enough??

I know im not going to have much mass as I will be starting prep in Jan but as long as my conditions good I will be happy.

I will then bulk as much as I possibly can on my next off season. Looking forward to that!!


----------



## hilly

Jay.32 said:


> Definatly want to compete as long as finances are sorted and my condition is good enough??
> 
> I know im not going to have much mass as I will be starting prep in Jan but as long as my conditions good I will be happy.
> 
> I will then bulk as much as I possibly can on my next off season. Looking forward to that!!


Same here mate, i am hot going to be the biggest on stage probs the smallest but am guna bust my ass to be the best in condition proberly by starting to work on my condition from jan.

You will do it mate just head down and crack on after xmas


----------



## Rick89

Good journal mate, well done for deciding to compete aswell!


----------



## Jay.32

Cheers guys

Ive lost 5lb over the last 2 weeks of fcking up my diet and missing training! so I really have got to get my head down now:whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & Triceps

- Smith machine press 2 warm up sets/12 reps 50kg, 1 set to failure 10 reps 80kg

- Upright rows 2 warm up sets 12reps 40kg, 1 to failure 60kg 10 reps

- Side dumbell raises 2 warm up sets 12 reps 12.5kg, 1 to failure 15kg each arm

- reverse pec deck, rear delts 3 sets not sure of weight

- Scull crushers 2 warm up sets 10 reps 30kg, 1 to failure 6 assisted reps 50kg

- Seated incline v bar cable push downs 2 warm up sets 1 to failure not sure of weight, ( old machine )

- overhead dumbell extentions 2 warm up sets 12 reps 10kg 1 set 10 reps 15kg each arm


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 1 warm up set 40kg 12reps, 3 sets 60kg 10reps, 1 set to failure 80kg 10 reps

- Decline bench barbell 2 warm up sets 10 reps 60kg 1 to failure 100kg 8 reps

- Pec deck fly machine 2 warm up sets 50kg 12reps 1 set to failure 60kg 12reps

- ez bar curls 30kg & dumbell curls 20kg super sets 3 sets of each.

- Over head cable pulls lying on a flat bench 3 sets then 1 drop sets,


----------



## big silver back

Do you prefare decline rather than flat then mate, could never get on with them myself


----------



## Jem

Right Jay - know you have been having a hard time - but you need to step it up and compete this year ! come on - you were very motivated and now it's all slipping ...get back to it. Fair enough, life throws obstacles in the way but dont give up at the first hurdle honey !


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Do you prefare decline rather than flat then mate, could never get on with them myself


I dont think flat bench does much but improve strength. I dont get much growth off it. Decline gives me more defanition in my lower chest so I do the incline instead of flat mate.


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Right Jay - know you have been having a hard time - but you need to step it up and compete this year ! come on - you were very motivated and now it's all slipping ...get back to it. Fair enough, life throws obstacles in the way but dont give up at the first hurdle honey !


 Jem I know babe, Im back at it now but thanks for the kick up the a*s! its what I need now and again!!!x:thumb:


----------



## Jem

I will gladly oblige


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks babe love you too!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs tonight

- squats 4 sets 10/12 reps

- Leg extentions 3 sets 10 reps, 1 drop set

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 3 sets 1 drop set

- Seated calve raises 5 sets 1 drop set


----------



## R84

Hello man, I thought that I might read something bodybuilding related now that my hottie supplier has moved. I read the whole thing from the beginning. Good on you mate. I will most definitely learn more from this than I can give you advice (I only started properly at the end of last year and have no real plans to compete) but will pop in occasionally to give you my full support. Go get 'em tiger!


----------



## Jay.32

R84 said:


> Hello man, I thought that I might read something bodybuilding related now that my hottie supplier has moved. I read the whole thing from the beginning. Good on you mate. I will most definitely learn more from this than I can give you advice (I only started properly at the end of last year and have no real plans to compete) but will pop in occasionally to give you my full support. Go get 'em tiger!


Cheers mate.. As you can see Ive gone off track the last month with different problems and xmas is taking up lots of my time with my kids, so I cant wait for xmas to be over to be honest.. so I can slam back into it 190%.. I have lots of work to do before May.

Thanks for dropping in Dude:thumb:


----------



## hilly

you will get their mate im sure. we can bitch and whine about lack of food together ha


----------



## big silver back

Glad to see you got your game plan back, i know what you mean roll on january!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> you will get their mate im sure. we can bitch and whine about lack of food together ha


 Definatly:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Glad to see you got your game plan back, i know what you mean roll on january!!!!


I know mate... I normally love xmas but its been a nightmare this year1 cant wait till its over!

Bah humbug:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 3 sets not sure of weight, old machine..

- Bent over rows 2 sets of 50kg 1 set of 70kg

- Seated pulls 3 sets again this is an old machine

- Seated single arm pulls 3 sets, same machine as above

- Shrug machine 3 sets of 80kg 1 set of 120kg 1 drop set of 80kg


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & Triceps

- Dumbell press 2 warm up sets/12 reps 50kg, 1 set to failure 10 reps 70kg

- Upright rows 2 warm up sets 12reps 50kg, 1 to failure 60kg 10 reps

- Side dumbell raises 2 warm up sets 12 reps 15kg, 1 to failure 17.5kg each arm

- reverse pec deck, rear delts 3 sets not sure of weight

- Scull crushers 2 warm up sets 10 reps 30kg, 1 to failure 6 assisted reps 40kg

- Seated incline v bar cable push downs 2 warm up sets 1 to failure not sure of weight, ( old machine )

- Rope push downs/rope over head extentions supers sets 3 sets of each. not sure of weight, old machine.

Triceps feel battered!


----------



## R84

Hello mate...sounds like you are back on track. Good to hear.


----------



## Jay.32

R84 said:


> Hello mate...sounds like you are back on track. Good to hear.


Yeah mate starting to get my mojo back. Havent got all my strength back yet but its coming:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Starting pct tomorrow. Nolvadex 20mg/day for 3 weeks


----------



## big silver back

Im on my pct now, 2 weeks left thank fcuk!! it always seems to kill my libedo and leave feeling miserable!!!


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Im on my pct now, 2 weeks left thank fcuk!! it always seems to kill my libedo and leave feeling miserable!!!


Not much happening in my bed at the mo anyway mate:lol: theres more action in a cemetry:cursing:


----------



## big silver back

Jay.32 said:


> Not much happening in my bed at the mo anyway mate:lol: theres more action in a cemetry:cursing:


 same here as it goes :angry: :laugh:


----------



## hilly

Jay, wont your pre contest cycle be starting soon??


----------



## johnnyreid

should be mate, if i was you i would just cruise for now on 1ml of test every ten days or so until rested and then get on prep cycle otherwise PCT etc will take too long!!


----------



## hilly

^^^^^^^ thats what i was going to say jonny good shout


----------



## StephenC

johnnyreid said:


> should be mate, if i was you i would just cruise for now on 1ml of test every ten days or so until rested and then get on prep cycle otherwise PCT etc will take too long!!


Was just going to make the same comment myself, I doubt you'll have enough time to make any sort of recovery between now and starting your pre comp course, which imo should be starting soon if your shows in May mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

I had no intention of starting a prep cycle as didnt know I should or what cycle.. Like ive said this is my first comp and a learning curve...

Can one of you guys advise me:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## hilly

so you are not going to run a cycle while you diet for your comp?

I would run a 14 week cycle if i were you.

week 14-6 - test base - 500-750mg per week

deca or eq - 400mg per week

weeks 6-1 - test p - 75mg mon/wed/fri

tren a - 75mg mon/wed/fri

week 4-1 - 50mg winny tabs per day

then fat burners as you see fit. i would also run some letro/arimidex/aromasin one of these for the last 4/6 weeks.

i think due to your previouse gear usage history these dosages will de great things to your physique while dieting.


----------



## Jay.32

thanks Hilly mate do I need to run nolvadex at all??


----------



## JBC Nutrition

hilly said:


> so you are not going to run a cycle while you diet for your comp?
> 
> I would run a 14 week cycle if i were you.
> 
> week 14-6 - test base - 500-750mg per week
> 
> deca or eq - 400mg per week
> 
> weeks 6-1 - test p - 75mg mon/wed/fri
> 
> tren a - 75mg mon/wed/fri
> 
> week 4-1 - 50mg winny tabs per day
> 
> then fat burners as you see fit. i would also run some letro/arimidex/aromasin one of these for the last 4/6 weeks.
> 
> i think due to your previouse gear usage history these dosages will de great things to your physique while dieting.


Hilly would you advise running Tri-Tren instead of Deca for weeks 14-6?

And also running the Stan Oil instead of the winny tabs? for the final 4 weeks?


----------



## Jay.32

Extremely Gutted..

I had no knowledge of prep cycle! obviously due to my own ignorence:cursing:

My intension was to start my pct now and then just prep Diet, cardio etc. This is yet another set back.

I didnt budget for this at all and after working out the costs of Hillys advice on prep cycle, I just dont have the funds right now on top of xmas, my 3 kids have cleaned me out.

I was in to minds at one stage weather to do Nabba or the UKBFF Welsh.. wanted the Nabba more but wasnt sure I could get in shape in time, but after alot of encouragement from you guys I went for it.

Now the choice has been made for me as I simply dont dont have the funds.

So gutted... im already shouting at everyone in my house!!!!

So now im aiming for the UKBFF Welsh in September. Atleast I can bang on some more mass!

Back to bulking!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R84

Sorry to hear this Jay. Feel for you man. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 3 warm up set 50kg 12reps, 3 sets 80kg 10reps, 1 set to failure 90kg 8 reps

- Decline bench barbell 2 warm up sets 10 reps 60kg 1 to failure 80kg 10 reps

- Pec deck fly machine 2 warm up sets 50kg 12reps 1 set to failure 60kg 12reps

- Precher machine 2 warm up sets 1 to failure not sure of weight, old machine

- ez bar curls 30kg & dumbell curls 20kg super sets 3 sets of each.


----------



## Jay.32

R84 said:


> Sorry to hear this Jay. Feel for you man. Keep your chin up.


Trying to mate, but its not happening:cursing:


----------



## R84

Just think of how *completely awesomely hench* you will be in September. :beer:


----------



## Jay.32

*ATLEAST I CAN EAT WHAT EVER THE FCK I WANT OVER XMAS*

*
*

*
IM GONNA START NOW....COMFORT EATING, I THINK THEY CALL IT!!!*


----------



## Jay.32

R84 said:


> Just think of how *completely awesomely hench* you will be in September. :beer:


 Yeah I suppose I will have better results:thumbup1:


----------



## R84

No doubt mate...hang in there. Right - I am off to get my Nandos on.


----------



## hackskii

Lookin good


----------



## Jay.32

hackskii said:


> Lookin good


 Thanks Hackskii:thumb:


----------



## hilly

nobbylou said:


> Hilly would you advise running Tri-Tren instead of Deca for weeks 14-6?
> 
> And also running the Stan Oil instead of the winny tabs? for the final 4 weeks?


You could do mate, some would say not to run tren for so long but i dont think it would be an issue.

stan oil if you want to run it is fine just the only people who ever seem to get abcesses is usually from that stuff.


----------



## hilly

Jay the cycle doesnt have to look like that a cheaper one could be ran.

You could drop down to 250mg a week until 12 weeks out. then bump this upto 500mg test e for the first 6 weeks. throw some dbol for the first 4 weeks of this.

Then the last 6 weeks switch to test p 75mg eod. Run some winny tablets the last 4 weeks. this would be much cheaper.

If you could afford it some tren in their at 50mg eod for the last 6 weeks IMO would be of great benefit.

The other cycle i was just throwing out a typical pre contest cycle.

just some thoughts pal. anything else i can help with just ask or pm me.


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> Jay the cycle doesnt have to look like that a cheaper one could be ran.
> 
> You could drop down to 250mg a week until 12 weeks out. then bump this upto 500mg test e for the first 6 weeks. throw some dbol for the first 4 weeks of this.
> 
> Then the last 6 weeks switch to test p 75mg eod. Run some winny tablets the last 4 weeks. this would be much cheaper.
> 
> If you could afford it some tren in their at 50mg eod for the last 6 weeks IMO would be of great benefit.
> 
> The other cycle i was just throwing out a typical pre contest cycle.
> 
> just some thoughts pal. anything else i can help with just ask or pm me.


Thanks for your time mate but I still cant aford it with xmas... and to be honest Ive had that many set backs going for the NABBA that I think its jinxed!! just wasnt meant to be.

Ive stopped sulking about it now and looking forward to banging on more mass for the UKBFF WELSH and making more of an impact on that stage than I would of at the NABBA:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Jay.32 said:


> Extremely Gutted..
> 
> I had no knowledge of prep cycle! obviously due to my own ignorence:cursing:
> 
> My intension was to start my pct now and then just prep Diet, cardio etc. This is yet another set back.
> 
> I didnt budget for this at all and after working out the costs of Hillys advice on prep cycle, I just dont have the funds right now on top of xmas, my 3 kids have cleaned me out.
> 
> I was in to minds at one stage weather to do Nabba or the UKBFF Welsh.. wanted the Nabba more but wasnt sure I could get in shape in time, but after alot of encouragement from you guys I went for it.
> 
> Now the choice has been made for me as I simply dont dont have the funds.
> 
> So gutted... im already shouting at everyone in my house!!!!
> 
> So now im aiming for the UKBFF Welsh in September. Atleast I can bang on some more mass!
> 
> Back to bulking!!!!!!!!!!


I see no reason why you cant diet on 500mg test per week with an AI if required for you mate, up until the last few weeks when you can start using shorter esters and stronger AI's.

All your doing is hanging onto what muscle you have already gained and this is easily do-able on a small amount of test.

Will the results be better with something like Hilly's course posted, possibly, but I still think the results will be more effected by diet that gear so dont go abandoning hope just yet:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> Jay the cycle doesnt have to look like that a cheaper one could be ran.
> 
> You could drop down to 250mg a week until 12 weeks out. then bump this upto 500mg test e for the first 6 weeks. throw some dbol for the first 4 weeks of this.
> 
> Then the last 6 weeks switch to test p 75mg eod. Run some winny tablets the last 4 weeks. this would be much cheaper.
> 
> If you could afford it some tren in their at 50mg eod for the last 6 weeks IMO would be of great benefit.
> 
> The other cycle i was just throwing out a typical pre contest cycle.
> 
> just some thoughts pal. anything else i can help with just ask or pm me.


Sorry just read this, that's what I get for posting before reading the last page :whistling:

Completely agree with the above though, and tbh a few ml of test will be cheaper than pct meds


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks for your time mate but I still cant aford it with xmas... and to be honest Ive had that many set backs going for the NABBA that I think its jinxed!! just wasnt meant to be.
> 
> Ive stopped sulking about it now and looking forward to banging on more mass for the UKBFF WELSH and making more of an impact on that stage than I would of at the NABBA:thumb:


Come see me on Thursday in the shop mate I will help you out with what you need and we can sort payment out again, You've helped me a few times so I dont mind doing this for you mate!

Lets not waste what you have already acheived. Lets get you back on track!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

nobbylou said:


> Come see me on Thursday in the shop mate I will help you out with what you need and we can sort payment out again, You've helped me a few times so I dont mind doing this for you mate!
> 
> Lets not waste what you have already acheived. Lets get you back on track!! :thumbup1:


Ga, you are a diomand geezer but I just dont want to struggle for this show anymore.. Ive had so many set backs! it feels like its just not meant to be..

now doing the UKBFF Ive got plenty of time to get it right and make more of an impact than I could of at the NABBA.

Will pop in to see you thursday to make plans for UKBFF.

:thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Sorry to hear this but i know what its like to have setbacks! As far as your precontest cycle goes when you do decide to compete you dont need that much mate, i dont understand why most people take so much?13-14st boys taking 1g+ week, wtf is all that about!! You only need enough to hold onto your muscle while dieting 400-500mg of test 300-400mg of deca every 7-10 days is plenty imo, and the last couple of weeks change to a shorter ester 100mg test prop eod and maybe 75mgs of tren ace eod. I know a lot of people will disagree with this but its diet whats important when competing not how much gear you take!!!


----------



## fit1

Hi Jay, sorry to hear that mate, but i do understand, at the end of the day this is a hobby and kids and family must come first, but just to let you know as ive said before if i can help in any way give me a shout also you have a very kind offer from JBC so go and have a chat with him.

Just like to add a couple of points for thought, there is still over 4 months to the Nabba show so why right it off now, as mentioned above you could use a far cheaper and easier course i personally feel that for teens, juniors and first timers to much emphasis is put on gear usage, ive been around the sport for over 20 years and most certainly dont disagree with ass usage just think in these early class to much pressure and emphasis is made of using more and more surely the point of these classes is learning about your body with regard to training and diet ready for an assault on the big classes.

I had the pleasure this year of helping prep a guy called Samual Fomba most people most likely havnt heard of him but he came 2nd in the novice class at the bnbf Welsh which qualified him for the bnbf Brits in glasgow, his qualifier was in july which is when he came to me he was 5foot 10inches and weighed 87kg 3 months later he competed in the Brits fuller and harder at 82kg and won the novice brits, sorry its a bit long winded but just trying to say if you want it that bad looking at your avi and going by the stats you put up in your first post you could do it without costing you a fortune.

anyway have a good christmas and new year mate, even if you do decide to go for the ukbff im still here if you want any pointers.


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Sorry to hear this but i know what its like to have setbacks! As far as your precontest cycle goes when you do decide to compete you dont need that much mate, i dont understand why most people take so much?13-14st boys taking 1g+ week, wtf is all that about!! You only need enough to hold onto your muscle while dieting 400-500mg of test 300-400mg of deca every 7-10 days is plenty imo, and the last couple of weeks change to a shorter ester 100mg test prop eod and maybe 75mgs of tren ace eod. I know a lot of people will disagree with this but its diet whats important when competing not how much gear you take!!!


 Ya right mate but as you know my funds were drained mainly by probs at my house and with xmas on top as well!!! just sick of struggling. I want to enjoy it! not worry about it.

didnt have a clue about prep cycle as its first prep.... But I now have plenty of time to get everything in place.. :thumb:


----------



## fit1

big silver back, how you doing, you beat me to it but i totally agree with what you have said.

have a good christmas and new year mate, THEN HIT IT HARD!


----------



## johnnyreid

fit1 said:


> big silver back, how you doing, you beat me to it but i totally agree with what you have said.
> 
> have a good christmas and new year mate, THEN HIT IT HARD!


Hey mate long time no see hows things? i'm gonna prep 2011 for your novice class  once my chest is healed up tidy i cant get traininig lol

sorry for hijjacking the thread!!


----------



## fit1

Im sure Jay wont mind mate think he needs cheering up anyway, im fine mate thanks for asking just starting to get things ready for the show in may. That sounds like a good goal for you to aim for will give your chest plenty of time to heal and if Jay does decide to do ukbff first timers we will have to keep bugging him to join you in the novice next year.

have a good christmas and new year mate.


----------



## johnnyreid

fit1 said:


> Im sure Jay wont mind mate think he needs cheering up anyway, im fine mate thanks for asking just starting to get things ready for the show in may. That sounds like a good goal for you to aim for will give your chest plenty of time to heal and if Jay does decide to do ukbff first timers we will have to keep bugging him to join you in the novice next year.
> 
> have a good christmas and new year mate.


agreed dude we will have him on stage in no time even if i have to make him lol

you too mate have a good xmas and new year and hope to see you soon!!


----------



## big silver back

fit1 said:


> big silver back, how you doing, you beat me to it but i totally agree with what you have said.
> 
> have a good christmas and new year mate, THEN HIT IT HARD!


 Im busting for it now, im even having 2 weeks off training so i'll be busting for it even more!!!! ha ha glad im doin the novice class this year and not next year with Johnny :whistling: speak to you soon mate and have a great xmas :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid

big silver back said:


> Im busting for it now, im even having 2 weeks off training so i'll be busting for it even more!!!! ha ha glad im doin the novice class this year and not next year with Johnny :whistling: speak to you soon mate and have a great xmas :thumb:


haha mate you wont have much of a worry with me chances are i'm gonna get marked down for my chest but i'm gonna do it for me and nothing else!!


----------



## big silver back

and back to the journal like its been said above its about 17 weeks to the wales show, still got plenty of time even if you have a few weeks after xmas to sort yourself out. Pm me if you need any help mate


----------



## johnnyreid

yeah good shout, jay i think you should stay on a cycle which you can afford and diet then say 8 weeks of change to short esters which by then you will have had 2 months to save up the money??


----------



## Jay.32

fit1 said:


> Im sure Jay wont mind mate think he needs cheering up anyway, im fine mate thanks for asking just starting to get things ready for the show in may. That sounds like a good goal for you to aim for will give your chest plenty of time to heal and if Jay does decide to do ukbff first timers we will have to keep bugging him to join you in the novice next year.
> 
> have a good christmas and new year mate.


 will def be up for the novice next year:thumb: I no as soon as I get on a stage I will have the bug! and wont get off the stages:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

johnnyreid said:


> yeah good shout, jay i think you should stay on a cycle which you can afford and diet then say 8 weeks of change to short esters which by then you will have had 2 months to save up the money??


 will have to see how my money is looking after xmas:confused1:


----------



## MissBC

Sorry to hear about your troubles Jay... im sure it will all work out in the end!!


----------



## Jay.32

MissBC said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles Jay... im sure it will all work out in the end!!


Thanks missbc.. Im now looking forward to gaining mass for the UKBFF.

I will then have more confidence on stage.

Trying to do the Nabba at such short notice with little time and lack of funds was getting stressfull. I can now start enjoying my training again! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets 10/12 reps

- Leg extentions 3 sets 10 reps, 1 drop set

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 3 sets 1 drop set

- Seated calve raises 5 sets 15 seconds between sets, 1 drop set


----------



## Jay.32

fit1 said:


> Hi Jay, sorry to hear that mate, but i do understand, at the end of the day this is a hobby and kids and family must come first, but just to let you know as ive said before if i can help in any way give me a shout also you have a very kind offer from JBC so go and have a chat with him.
> 
> Just like to add a couple of points for thought, there is still over 4 months to the Nabba show so why right it off now, as mentioned above you could use a far cheaper and easier course i personally feel that for teens, juniors and first timers to much emphasis is put on gear usage, ive been around the sport for over 20 years and most certainly dont disagree with ass usage just think in these early class to much pressure and emphasis is made of using more and more surely the point of these classes is learning about your body with regard to training and diet ready for an assault on the big classes.
> 
> I had the pleasure this year of helping prep a guy called Samual Fomba most people most likely havnt heard of him but he came 2nd in the novice class at the bnbf Welsh which qualified him for the bnbf Brits in glasgow, his qualifier was in july which is when he came to me he was 5foot 10inches and weighed 87kg 3 months later he competed in the Brits fuller and harder at 82kg and won the novice brits, sorry its a bit long winded but just trying to say if you want it that bad looking at your avi and going by the stats you put up in your first post you could do it without costing you a fortune.
> 
> anyway have a good christmas and new year mate, even if you do decide to go for the ukbff im still here if you want any pointers.


 Thanks Mike for your Kind words!! I will definatly be popping in to see you in the new year. Ive been so busy with family, training and working overtime to pay for this etc, that I just havent had time to scratch my a*s. You have been highly recomended to me by many people and by the looks of things I could do with you in my corner!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Sorry to hear about your prob's mate, hopefully things will be on the up in the new year and will give you a bit more focus, like the guys said now concentrate on holding on to what muscle you have gained, dont want to **** it all away like i have lol

BTW mate brace yourself for the second wave of snow we are apparently having tomorrow, im taking the snowboard up Brecon, im a childish cnut lol!


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Sorry to hear about your prob's mate, hopefully things will be on the up in the new year and will give you a bit more focus, like the guys said now concentrate on holding on to what muscle you have gained, dont want to **** it all away like i have lol
> 
> BTW mate brace yourself for the second wave of snow we are apparently having tomorrow, im taking the snowboard up Brecon, im a childish cnut lol!


 Thanks for dropping in Pat:thumb:

Ive eaten so much ****e! over xmas and drank way to much alcohol:cursing:

Well its time to get back at it now.. Ive got back & traps today and looking forward to it.

the last couple of days ive been suffering with gyno, nipples itching like fcuk! Ive only been taking Nolva for 2 days, 20mg a day...so itching will stop soon hopefully.

Will try and update new bulking diet later..


----------



## StephenC

Jay.32 said:


> the last couple of days ive been suffering with gyno, nipples itching like fcuk! Ive only been taking Nolva for 2 days, 20mg a day...so itching will stop soon hopefully.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Have you come off your course mate or did you decide to cruise?


----------



## Jay.32

come off mate.. going to run nolva fo 3 weeks.

will start a bulking cycle towards end of february


----------



## StephenC

No worries bud, end of feb should be plenty of time off for a reasonable recovery.

If it were me i'd have cruised but I like most like being on too much lol


----------



## Jay.32

StephenC said:


> No worries bud, end of feb should be plenty of time off for a reasonable recovery.
> 
> If it were me i'd have cruised but I like most like being on too much lol


I would prefer to cruise aswel but due t finances I didnt have a choice:cursing:

Cant wait to get back on... not quite sure what cycle im going to run yet.

I really want to bang on as much mass as I can for the UKBFF but with out gaing to much fat... so will be eating as clean as possible.

so its plenty of good food with a good cycle.


----------



## StephenC

Jay.32 said:


> I would prefer to cruise aswel but due t finances I didnt have a choice:cursing:
> 
> Cant wait to get back on... not quite sure what cycle im going to run yet.
> 
> I really want to bang on as much mass as I can for the UKBFF but with out gaing to much fat... so will be eating as clean as possible.
> 
> so its plenty of good food with a good cycle.


Been there before mate with the cash situation:cursing:

When is the show? What have your previous courses looked like?


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Jay.32 said:


> I would prefer to cruise aswel but due t finances I didnt have a choice:cursing:
> 
> Cant wait to get back on... not quite sure what cycle im going to run yet.
> 
> I really want to bang on as much mass as I can for the UKBFF but with out gaing to much fat... so will be eating as clean as possible.
> 
> so its plenty of good food with a good cycle.


Hi mate, Im back in the shop tomorrow if you want to call in after work!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

StephenC said:


> Been there before mate with the cash situation:cursing:
> 
> When is the show? What have your previous courses looked like?


The show is in september mate.

In the past ive normally run 500 test or sust with 200 deca per week for 8 to 10 weeks.

I will prob up the test or sust to 750 and increase the cycle to 14 weeks on my next cycle.


----------



## Jay.32

nobbylou said:


> Hi mate, Im back in the shop tomorrow if you want to call in after work!! :thumbup1:


 see you about 5.45 mate


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Jay.32 said:


> see you about 5.45 mate


do you mean 4.45?

shop closes at half 5 mate :laugh:


----------



## StephenC

Jay.32 said:


> The show is in september mate.
> 
> In the past ive normally run 500 test or sust with 200 deca per week for 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> I will prob up the test or sust to 750 and increase the cycle to 14 weeks on my next cycle.


What I think I would do is get an excel spreadsheet started and get the courses planned out, start from the show date and work back.

ie. 36 weeks till show, 16 weeks prep course, 4 weeks cruise, 12 week bulk course, 4 weeks off. Obviously fit your own schedule in, thats just an example.

I would up the dose though on the next course n make the most of it, last bulk before the diet starts :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

StephenC said:


> What I think I would do is get an excel spreadsheet started and get the courses planned out, start from the show date and work back.
> 
> ie. 36 weeks till show, 16 weeks prep course, 4 weeks cruise, 12 week bulk course, 4 weeks off. Obviously fit your own schedule in, thats just an example.
> 
> I would up the dose though on the next course n make the most of it, last bulk before the diet starts :thumb:


Yeah that sounds good mate... I need to get it right this time:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

nobbylou said:


> do you mean 4.45?
> 
> shop closes at half 5 mate :laugh:


ha ha yeah 4.45:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

didnt manage to get to the gym for back & traps. im still clearing up hose after xmas parties!!

Im back in work tomorrow then straight to gym after work


----------



## big silver back

I was back stage for most of this years ukfbb welsh in september as my mate done the over 40's so i was helping him out but its a cracking show to do, very well run and there was even a buffet room for competitors!! But i love the Nabba show, you still got time!!! :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## StephenC

big silver back said:


> I was back stage for most of this years ukfbb welsh in september as my mate done the over 40's so i was helping him out but its a cracking show to do, very well run and there was even a buffet room for competitors!! But i love the Nabba show, you still got time!!! :whistling: :laugh:


I'm with BSB, just get on and do the nabba:tongue: it's the week after my first show and if i'm going through hell there's no reason why you shouldnt too:thumb:


----------



## big silver back

StephenC said:


> I'm with BSB, just get on and do the nabba:tongue: it's the week after my first show and if i'm going through hell there's no reason why you shouldnt too:thumb:


Good luck with it mate, which one is it, what class you doing?


----------



## Jay.32

guys I would love to but I no its not possible finacialy!!!

Ive got my mind set on the ukbff now and Im happy that I can be in better shape with more mass on my first stage appearance.

will definatly be attending the NABBA but as a spectator!!! will be shouting for you silverback!!


----------



## big silver back

Jay.32 said:


> guys I would love to but I no its not possible finacialy!!!
> 
> Ive got my mind set on the ukbff now and Im happy that I can be in better shape with more mass on my first stage appearance.
> 
> will definatly be attending the NABBA but as a spectator!!! will be shouting for you silverback!!


Ha ha cheers mate :thumb: And i'll be there in sept, if you need any help backstage you know where i am :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Ha ha cheers mate :thumb: And i'll be there in sept, if you need any help backstage you know where i am :thumbup1:


 Will be taking you up on that mate :thumb:

How was your xmas mate?

Im back in work tomorrow and cant wait. Ive enjoyed thekids dont get me wrong but I havent stopped since xmas eve... the kids and misses have just bout sent me over the edge!!! I need a break from them :lol:


----------



## big silver back

Jay.32 said:


> Will be taking you up on that mate :thumb:
> 
> How was your xmas mate?
> 
> Im back in work tomorrow and cant wait. Ive enjoyed thekids dont get me wrong but I havent stopped since xmas eve... the kids and misses have just bout sent me over the edge!!! I need a break from them :lol:


 I hear that, the baby is like a lunatic doing 18hr shifts playing with his toys, my misses is glued to the soaps and im sitting on my fat @rse stuffing my face but the same as you back to the grind monday and the start of my prep, chicken and rice, chicken and rice and even more chicken and rice! 17 weeks of it, cant wait!!! :whistling:


----------



## StephenC

big silver back said:


> Good luck with it mate, which one is it, what class you doing?


1st Show is Nabba Scottish, be first timers class :scared:

Excited and bricking it at the same time :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

big silver back said:


> I hear that, the baby is like a lunatic doing 18hr shifts playing with his toys, my misses is glued to the soaps and im sitting on my fat @rse stuffing my face but the same as you back to the grind monday and the start of my prep, chicken and rice, chicken and rice and even more chicken and rice! 17 weeks of it, cant wait!!! :whistling:


Mind get your steak and salmon etc in there too to keep your fats up:thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

StephenC said:


> 1st Show is Nabba Scottish, be first timers class :scared:
> 
> Excited and bricking it at the same time :thumb:


 You'll have a blast mate, its well worth all the hard work :thumbup1:



StephenC said:


> Mind get your steak and salmon etc in there too to keep your fats up:thumbup1:


Yes i know that, what i ment was 17 weeks of boring fcuking food!!!!! :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Updated Bulking Diet

Meal 1 - protien shake, 2 whole meal toast multi Vit. 45g Peotien

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 30g Almonds, 2 whole eggs 4 eg whites. 40g Protien

Meal 3 - 200g Chic breast/steak, 150g potato, green beans, olive or flaxeed oil 50g Protien

Meal 4 - 2 whole eggs 4 whites, 2 wholemeal toast. 28g protien

Meal 5 - Pre wrk out - 50g oats protien shake. 45g protien

Meal 6 - Post wrk out - same as meal 3. 50g Protien

Meal 7 - 250g Lean mince, veg, 4 eggs. 74g protien?

Protien = 332g protien

carbs = 400g

fats = 100g

cals = 4000

snacks between meals are peanuts/Goji berries/cashew nuts.


----------



## sizar

i would try and do different grips with straight bar for bicep .. like 2 sets close grip 2 sets wide and 2 sets straight to hit the peak ..


----------



## Jay.32

sizar said:


> i would try and do different grips with straight bar for bicep .. like 2 sets close grip 2 sets wide and 2 sets straight to hit the peak ..


cheers mate, will give it a go:thumb:


----------



## hilly

the diet looks good mate only changes i would make

swap pre and pwo around so you have shake and oats pwo and the solid meal pre workout.

also in last meal take those eggs out and add them in meal 4


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 3 sets 1 drop set not sure of weight, old machine..

- Bent over rows 2 sets of 50kg 1 set of 70kg

- Seated pulls 3 sets again this is an old machine

- Seated pull, back machine, 2 sets 0f 40kg 1 set of 60kg

- Shrug machine 3 sets of 80kg 2 set of 120kg 1 drop set of 80kg


----------



## Jay.32

Nice 1 hilly justed update with your advice:thumb:

Updated Bulking Diet

Meal 1 - protien shake, 2 whole meal toast multi Vit. 45g Peotien

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 30g Almonds, 2 whole eggs 4 eg whites. 40g Protien

Meal 3 - 200g Chic breast/steak, 150g potato, green beans, olive or flaxeed oil 50g Protien

Meal 4 - 3 whole eggs 6 whites, 2 wholemeal toast. 28g protien

Meal 5 - Pre wrk out - same as meal 3, 50g protien

Meal 6 - Post wrk out - 50g oats, protien shake, 50g protien

Meal 7 - 250g Lean mince, veg, 50g protien?

Protien = 313g protien

carbs = 400g

fats = 100g

cals = 4000

snacks between meals are peanuts/Goji berries/cashew nuts.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & Triceps

- smith machine press 2 warm up sets of 60kg 10 reps 1 set to failure 80kg 10reps

- Upright rows 2 warm up sets 12reps 50kg, 1 to failure 70kg 10 reps

- Side dumbell raises 2 warm up sets 12 reps 15kg, 1 to failure 17.5kg each arm

- reverse pec deck, rear delts 3 sets not sure of weight

- Scull crushers 2 warm up sets 10 reps 30kg, 1 to failure 6 assisted reps 40kg

- Seated incline v bar cable push downs 2 warm up sets 1 to failure not sure of weight, ( old machine )

- Rope push downs/rope over head extentions supers sets 3 sets of each. not sure of weight, old machine.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 3 warm up set 50kg 12reps, 1 set to failure 90kg 8 reps

- Incline dumbell press, 1 warm up set 25kg, 1 set to failure 40kg

- Decline bench barbell 2 warm up sets 10 reps 60kg 1 to failure 80kg 10 reps

- Pec deck fly machine 2 warm up sets 50kg 12reps 1 set to failure 60kg 12reps

- straight bar cable curl 2 warm up sets, 1 to failure not sure of weight, old machine

- ez bar curls 30kg & dumbell curls 20kg super sets 3 sets of each.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets 10/12 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps, 1 drop set

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 3 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets 1 drop set

- Seated calve raises 6 sets 15 seconds between sets, 1 drop set


----------



## hilly

workouts look good, hows the eating you being consistant??? this is the most important thing


----------



## mal

whats ukbff stand for? sorry im a sw jack where you train


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> workouts look good, hows the eating you being consistant??? this is the most important thing


 Back on it now mate.. let it slip over xmas a bit:whistling:

glad xmas is over and im focused again!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> whats ukbff stand for? sorry im a sw jack where you train


 UK BODYBUILDING FITNESS FEDERATION:thumb:


----------



## mal

cool iv been away for a while the shows then were in barry and p talbot i wont miss the dieting!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> cool iv been away for a while the shows then were in barry and p talbot i wont miss the dieting!


 the UKBFF is in portalbot...

welcome back mate:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

is it still grants show,i was nabba all the way..


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> is it still grants show,i was nabba all the way..


 Not sure mate..

I was going to compete in the NABBA in May, but cant due to low finances, Im now going for the UKBFF in september..

where you from mate??


----------



## Jay.32

Legs are still hurting from last night!!!! good thing!

for those of you who followed my journal from the start will know I had a leg injury from a motorbike accident whch prevented me training legs for a long time leaving me with alot of muscle wastage! "skinny sticks" lol.

Even though I still cant lift heavy on legs, they are now taking shape and looking pretty good compared to what they were.

I should of took pics after muscle wastage to compare but nevermind..

will get some pics up soon


----------



## mal

from swansea,i trained in burns gym then kicks in gorseinon for the last couple of years..

before i gave up in 01 after winning my class in barry. i train in a small fitness gym near my home now started back in april this year.i think once the iron is in you it never goes!

ive put on 3 stone this year,some of it fat!! havin a break till march but might get gh to try while off gear.muscle memory is great,so dont worry about your legs they will catch up,rehab is name of the game dude, stretch like f***k before and after training,as with all body parts,this is how you develop a more complete balanced body.try cycling it will sort your legs out plus, help build back your strength quicker,or stationary bike.


----------



## Jay.32

what class did you win?

how old are you mukka??

are you looking to compete again or just get back in shape?


----------



## mal

43 dude no i got a son now he takes all my energy.just want to get back into some sort

of shape,its good being back.


----------



## mal

intermediate class.there was 12 or so in the class.awsome feeling mate never foget it.


----------



## Jay.32

Im so gutted I cant get to the Gym!!!!!!!

so im now comfort eating....my home made lean mince burgers!! yum


----------



## mal

i got to the gym,no more snow this morn. i looked at my trophy just now it was 1999 only a year out!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> i got to the gym,no more snow this morn. i looked at my trophy just now it was 1999 only a year out!


 set yourself a challange and get back on that stage!! you know you want to!! :thumb:


----------



## mal

take it a year at a time,got plenty of goodys in for march cant waite.got loads of that pro chem juice and testoviron,mass right up! adex is harder to find though but i got time.


----------



## R84

Just catching up Jay with how things are going. Sounds like you are back on track after Xmas. You also sound less tense now that you have moved from competing in May to Sept. Good to hear.


----------



## abbey123

is this your first comp jay? how you feeling about it?


----------



## Jay.32

R84 said:


> Just catching up Jay with how things are going. Sounds like you are back on track after Xmas. You also sound less tense now that you have moved from competing in May to Sept. Good to hear.


 Yes mate more relaxed now..

Diet has been a bit off with all the xmas food in the house lol...

Hows your training going mate??


----------



## Jay.32

abbey123 said:


> is this your first comp jay? how you feeling about it?


Yes hun first show... cant wait to get on that stage, but when the day comes I will be a bag of nerves:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Chins 2 sets of 10 reps

- Wide grip pull downs 2 sets 1 drop set not sure of weight, old machine..

- Bent over rows 2 sets of 50kg 1 set of 70kg

- Seated pulls 3 sets again this is an old machine

- Seated pull, back machine, 2 sets 0f 40kg 1 set of 60kg

- Shrug machine 3 sets of 80kg 3 set of 120kg


----------



## R84

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate more relaxed now..
> 
> Diet has been a bit off with all the xmas food in the house lol...
> 
> Hows your training going mate??


Training is going fine thanks. Was well behaved over Xmas - stuck to the diet and training. Managed to put on 5ish pounds over the past month and a half so am pleased with that too. Had a $hitter of a day at work today and am gonna take it out on my legs tonight. That said, I got a nice compliment about looking a bit bigger (from the office assistant who was wearing a miniskirt, nice legs and ar$e) so am raring to go!


----------



## Jay.32

R84 said:


> Training is going fine thanks. Was well behaved over Xmas - stuck to the diet and training. Managed to put on 5ish pounds over the past month and a half so am pleased with that too. Had a $hitter of a day at work today and am gonna take it out on my legs tonight. That said, I got a nice compliment about looking a bit bigger (from the office assistant who was wearing a miniskirt, nice legs and ar$e) so am raring to go!


 Quality...

A compliment makes all the hard work feel worth it:thumbup1:


----------



## johnnyreid

standing on stage recieving a trophy makes it all feel worth it, head down brother


----------



## Jay.32

johnnyreid said:


> standing on stage recieving a trophy makes it all feel worth it, head down brother


 Cant wait for that day mate!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

So fckin bored at work... its dead here as not many people can travel!!!

wish I was at the gym smashing my shoulders & tris......


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & Triceps

- smith machine press 2 warm up sets of 60kg 10 reps 1 set to failure 80kg 10reps

- Upright rows 2 warm up sets 12reps 50kg, 1 to failure 70kg 10 reps

- Side dumbell raises 2 warm up sets 12 reps 20kg, 1 to failure 39kg

- reverse pec deck, rear delts 3 sets not sure of weight

- Scull crushers 1 warm up sets 12 reps 30kg, 2 to failure 10 reps 40kg

- Rope push downs/rope over head extentions supers sets 3 sets of each. not sure of weight, old machin.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 3 warm up set 50kg 12reps, 1 set to failure 90kg 8 reps

- Incline dumbell press, 1 warm up set 25kg, 1 set to failure 40kg

- Decline bench barbell 2 warm up sets 10 reps 60kg 1 to failure 80kg 10 reps

- Pec deck fly machine 2 warm up sets 50kg 12reps 1 set to failure 60kg 12reps

- straight bar cable curl 2 warm up sets, 1 to failure not sure of weight, old machine

- ez bar curls 30kg & dumbell curls 20kg super sets 5 sets of each


----------



## frowningbudda

Good to see your on the mend bro,

been popping in here every now & then


----------



## Jay.32

*FLEX*

*
*

*
Yes mate will get some up in the next couple of weeks before I start my buliking cycle:thumb:*

*
*

*
**Frowningbudda*

*
*

*
Yes mate feeling better, still sorting finances out but im hetting there mate:thumbup1:*


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets 10/12 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps, 1 drop set

- Standing leg extention machine 3 sets

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 3 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets 1 drop set

- Seated calve raises 8 sets 15 seconds between sets, 1 drop set


----------



## Jay.32

Due previous leg injury I had alot of muscle wastage in legs. I still cant lift heavy with my upper legs but the mass is coming back in my quads & hams...but my calves seem to be falling behind... when I look in the mirror they are way out of proportion with the top half of my legs..

The concern over overtraining has been drummed in to me so I only train them once a week with 6 heavy sets.. but this obviously isnt working!

last night at the gym I was talking to Gareth Orchard who came second in his class at the welsh Nabba last year and he trains his calves every other day with 12 sets and its working for him, so Im going to give it a go. I know we are all different but it is all about trial and error..


----------



## Jay.32

Updated Training Program

Day 1 - Chest & Biceps

Day 2 - Legs & calves

Day 3 - Rest day

Day 4 - Shoulders, Triceps & Calves

Day 5 - Back & traps

Day 6 - Calves

Day 7 - Rest day

Chest

- incline smith machine 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- incline dumbell press 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- Decline barbell press 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- incline dumbell flies 2warm up sets 1 to failure

Biceps

- seated incline dumbell curls 1 set palm up 1 set hammer grip 20 reps each x2

- standing over head cable curls 3 sets of slow concentrated reps

- ez bar preach/dumbell curl, super sets, 3 sets of each.

Legs

- Squat 3 sets of

- Leg extentions 3 sets

- Standing Leg press 3 sets

- High level leg press working quads and hams 3 sets

- Hamstring curls 3 sets

- Seated calve raises 6 sets

- Standing calve raises 6 sets

Shoulders

- Smith machine press 2 warm up sets 1 to faulure

- Upright rows 2 warm up sets 1 to failure.

- Side delt dumbell raises 3 sets 10 reps

- Rear pec deck for rear delts, 3 sets.

Triceps

- scull crushers 3 sets

- cable machine push downs 3 sets

- dumbel extentions above the head 3 sets each arm

Back

- Chins 2 sets

- wide grip pull downs 2 warm up sets 1 to failure

- bent over rows 3 sets of 15 reps

- seated pulls 3 sets 12 reps

- dumbell rows 3 sets each arm

Traps

shrug machine 6 sets


----------



## hilly

when you do chest mate i wouldnt say their is a need to warm up on every exercise??


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> when you do chest mate i wouldnt say their is a need to warm up on every exercise??


 so would you say, warm up on first exersise then go heavy on the 3 sets of each other exersise??


----------



## hilly

yes pal most definatly.


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> yes pal most definatly.


 Nice 1 mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders, Triceps & calves

- smith machine press 1 warm up set of 60kg 10 reps 2 sets to failure 80kg 10reps

- Upright rows 1 set 12reps 60kg, 2 to failure 75kg 10 reps

- Side dumbell raise 1 set 12 reps 20kg, 2 to failure 10 reps 30kg

- reverse pec deck, rear delts 3 sets not sure of weight

- Scull crushers 1 set 12 reps 30kg, 2 to failure 10 reps 40kg

- Seated V bar push downs 3 heavy sets not sure of weight, old machine

- Rope push downs/rope over head extentions supers sets 3 sets of each. not sure of weight, old machine.

- Seated calve raises 8 sets of 15 reps 40kg


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back, Traps & Calves

- Wide grip pull downs 4 sets 1 drop set not sure of weight, old machine..

- Bent over rows 2 sets of 50kg 1 set of 70kg

- Seated pulls 3 sets again this is an old machine

- Single arm seated pulls, 3 sets not sure of weight old machine

- Shrug machine 3 sets of 80kg 3 set of 120kg

- Seated calve raises 40kg 8 sets 15 reps

- Standing calve raises 80kg 2 sets 15 reps


----------



## johnnyreid

someones fallen off the wagon me thinks!!


----------



## Jay.32

johnnyreid said:


> someones fallen off the wagon me thinks!!


 Hey Johnny..

things were going fine until last night mate!! my reacuring back injury is back..

Was playing with my baby daughter on the living room floor last night and CLICK!!! it went

Im dosed up with strong pain killers but still in agony...

I think im going to have to see a specialist.. Iv got Bupa cover with my Job so im going to look into it...


----------



## johnnyreid

sorry to hear pal take it easy dont wanna worsen a back injury do ya!!


----------



## Jay.32

Quick update..

Back getting a bit better but not fully recovered..

I now have the flu!!!!! and its a severe case of man-flu!!! lol

Posative point: my itchy nipples have recovered....


----------



## R84

Hi mate, just dropped in to catch up. Hope the dodgy back and flu pass soon - you were flying after New Year and wouldn't want to see anything get in the way of your momentum!

I had to have a bit of a forced break from training last week for work reasons and I felt $hit because of it, but have been getting back on it this week big-stylee.


----------



## Jay.32

Im feeling like sh*t to mate!!! havent trained all week, dont want to make back worse..

feel like a bag of $hite at the mo...


----------



## R84

What's up with the back? Is it lower back pain? Have you shown it before?


----------



## Jay.32

yeah lower back injury that I did at work about 3 to 4 years ago..

keeps coming back from simple awkward movements.


----------



## Jay.32

Im going back to the Gym tonight, my back still isnt 100% so will be training light weight high volume.

Got to get back in there as I feel like sh*t stuck in the house like a couch potato!!

I got Chest & Biceps


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps Light with high reps

- Incline smith machinen 3 warm up set 50kg , 1 set to failure 90kg

- Incline dumbell press, 1 warm up set 25kg, 1 set to failure 40kg

- Decline bench barbell 2 warm up sets 10 60kg 1 to failure 80kg

- Pec deck fly machine 2 warm up sets 50kg 1 set to failure 60kg

- straight bar cable curl 2 warm up sets, 1 to failure not sure of weight, old machine

- ez bar curls 30kg & dumbell curls 20kg super sets 5 sets of each


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets 10/12 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps, 1 drop set

- Standing leg extention machine 3 sets

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 3 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets 1 drop set

- Seated calve raises 8 sets 15 seconds between sets, 1 drop set


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Triceps

Chins

2 sets

Wide grip pull downs

3 sets

Wide grip seated pulls

3 sets

Bent over rows

3 sets

Scull crushers

3 sets

Seated push downs

3 sets

Rope push downs & Rope over head extentions, super sets

3 sets of each.


----------



## Jem

Yo - just checking - make sure you're actually doing something J...no weights listed though !


----------



## Jay.32

Im still training light due to back injury so dont think theres much point putting the weight down..

Thanks for dropping in babe.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & calves

- smith machine press 1 warm up set of 60kg 10 reps 2 sets to failure 80kg 10reps

- Upright rows 1 set 12reps 60kg, 2 to failure 75kg 10 reps

- Side dumbell raise 1 set 12 reps 20kg, 2 to failure 10 reps 30kg

- reverse pec deck, rear delts 3 sets not sure of weight

- Shrug machine 1 set 12 reps 80kg, 5 sets 10 reps 120kg

- Seated calve raises 6 sets of 15 reps 40kg

- Standing calve raises 6 sets 10 reps 120kg


----------



## R84

Very quiet in here...all ok Jay? How's the back?


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back, Traps & calves

- Wide grip pull downs 3 sets

- Bent over rows 3 sets

- Seated pulls 3 sets

- Seated single arm pulls 3 sets

- Shrug machine 6 sets

- Seated clave raises 6 sets

Not putting any weights down as im training very light with my back injury and will be for atleast another month.

Doctors orders:cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & Triceps

- smith machine press 3 sets

- Upright rows 3 sets

- Side dumbell raise 3 sets

- reverse pec deck, rear delts 3 sets

- Scull crushers 3 sets

- Seated V bar push downs 3 sets

- Rope push downs/rope over head extentions supers sets 3 sets of each.


----------



## Jay.32

Updated pic, not much progress think im actually smaller than last pic. But Im happy to be maintaining some size due to injuries.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest, Biseps & calves

- Incline smith machinen 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 3 sets

- Decline bench barbell 3 sets

- Pec deck fly machine 3 sets

- straight bar cable curl 3 sets

- ez bar curls & dumbell curls super sets 5 sets of each

- seated calve raises 6 sets


----------



## johnnyreid

your recent pic shows a bit of progress mate you have lost a little size but your waist has come in a bit and your V taper looks a little better!!


----------



## Jay.32

johnnyreid said:


> your recent pic shows a bit of progress mate you have lost a little size but your waist has come in a bit and your V taper looks a little better!!


Thanks Johnny.

Just cant wait to start training hard again..

Im an impatiant fcker lol


----------



## mal

patience is the name of the game bro.good luck!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> patience is the name of the game bro.good luck!


I no mal but its killing me going to the Gym and lifting fck all...when I get home it dont feel like ive even been to the Gym:cursing:


----------



## mal

i thought your training was going well apart from legs?are you having trouble with upper body as well.?i had injuries all through my time as a bodybuilder,it always comes good in the end,trust me. just train wise,no when to back off.but going to the gym ,even when you cant give 100%

will benefit your body.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> i thought your training was going well apart from legs?are you having trouble with upper body as well.?i had injuries all through my time as a bodybuilder,it always comes good in the end,trust me. just train wise,no when to back off.but going to the gym ,even when you cant give 100%
> 
> will benefit your body.


 Ive got lower back injury which I did at work 3 - 4 years ago and doesnt take alot to pull it out.

Recently its worse... each time it goes I have a week off training, then as soon as it feels better im back hard at it in the gym.

My Doctor seems to think that im not letting it fully recover for long enough causing it to keep pulling out on me. He's advised me to train very light for a couple of months.

So far its been ok but we will see when I start lifting heavy again!

I have bupa cover with my Job so if it does go again then I will use my bupa cover and hopefully they will sort it.

personaly I dont think my doctor knows what he's talking about. It seem like he just wanted to fob me off and get his next patiant in to be honest.


----------



## mal

does your lower back hurt when you do ,say pulldowns on the lat mach?


----------



## Jay.32

No mate, dont feel any build up pain at all. it will just go from the simplest of movements. last time it went was when I was leaning into the boot of my car to get something and click it went. then I can barely walk for the first day, then it eases off of over a period of a week.

But obviously when its tender bodybuilding isnt allowing it to recover.

I will train light for another month. Then if it pulls out again when I start training Heavy I will try Bupa! if they cant sort it Im going to take up fishing instead lol


----------



## mal

see a good phisio,try and find out whats going on there.lower back injuries

are a pain in the ****.like you say they come on doing the most simplest of things?


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 3 sets 10/12 reps

- Leg extentions 3 sets 10 reps, 1 drop set

- Standing leg extention machine 3 sets

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 3 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 4 sets, 10 reps, 10 seconds between sets


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Chins 2 sets

- Wide grip pull downs 3 sets

- close grip pull downs 3 sets

- Seated pulls 3 sets

- Shrug machine 5 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders, Triceps & calves

- smith machine press 3 sets 12 reps

- Upright rows 3 sets 12 reps

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets 12 reps

- reverse pec deck 3 sets

- Scull crushers 3 sets 12 reps

- cable push downs 3 sets 12 reps

- Rope push downs 3 sets 12 reps

- seated calve raises 4 sets 15 reps

- standing calve raises 4 sets 10 reps

- 10 mins cardio on punch bag


----------



## Jay.32

Ive requested that my Journal be moved from the competetive section as I wont be competing this year due to injuries. Hopefully I will compete next year but will have to see how things go.

I can only train light for the time being so while im in this situation my aim is to chuck in some cardio a few times a week to get in a decent shape for the summer and increase my fitness level.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Regarding your back pain, instead of standing calf raise try doing toe presses on the leg press, also lying leg curls and standing leg curls set my back off big time.


----------



## Jay.32

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Regarding your back pain, instead of standing calf raise try doing toe presses on the leg press, also lying leg curls and standing leg curls set my back off big time.


Good point Ken.

I only do lying leg curls anyway.

Will def try the toe press

cheers mate


----------



## Jay.32

Cardio: 2 mile bike ride


----------



## Jay.32

Saturday Trained Chest, Biseps & calves

- Incline smith machinen 3 sets

- Incline dumbell press, 3 sets

- Decline bench barbell 3 sets

- Pec deck fly machine 3 sets

- straight bar curls 3 sets

- ez bar cable curls 3 sets

- seated calve raises 4 sets

- Toe presses on leg press machine 4 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 3 sets 12 reps

- standing leg press 3 sets 12 reps

- Leg extentions 3 sets 10 reps

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 3 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 4 sets, 10 reps

- toe press 2 sets


----------



## R84

Just dropping by. I should probably give cardio a go at some point. 

How is the back doing? Are you getting treatment for it?


----------



## Jay.32

Hey dude back is ok at the moment but Im only training light so we'll see when I hit the weights heavy again.

Im enjoying the cardio and getting my fitness back up.

Im off to Marbella in august so my aim is get myself in beach bod condition by then lol


----------



## R84

Marbella...nice...now that's the kind of goal I work towards!


----------



## Jay.32

R84 said:


> Marbella...nice...now that's the kind of goal I work towards!


My missus got a villa there. I cant wait we didnt go away last year due to house move so I really need this break.... we are going for 10 days:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back, Traps & calves

- Wide grip pull downs 4 sets

- bent over rows 4 sets

- Seated pulls 4 sets

- bent over dumbell pulls 3 sets

- Shrug machine 5 sets

- seated calve raises 4 sets

- standing calve raises 4 sets


----------



## Jay.32

am Cardio:

2 mile run


----------



## Jay.32

am cardio:

2 mile run


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders, Triceps & calves

- smith machine press 4 sets 12 reps

- Upright rows 4 sets 12 reps

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets 12 reps

- reverse pec deck 4 sets

- Scull crushers 4 sets 12 reps

- Seated cable push downs 4 sets 12 reps

- Rope push downs 5 sets 12 reps

- seated calve raises 4 sets 15 reps

- standing calve raises 4 sets 10 reps

- toe press 2 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Last night Trained Chest, Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press, 4 sets

- Decline bench barbell 3 sets

- Dumbell flies 3 sets

- Ez bar curls 3 sets

- Straight bar cable curls 3 sets

- dumbell curls 3 sets


----------



## Jay.32

*UPDATE*

WEIGHT 196lb

HIGHT 6FT

TRAINING

Day 1 - chest & biceps

Day 2 - legs, calves & biceps

Day 3 - back & traps

Day 4 - shoulders & triceps

Calves are trained every other day

CHEST - incline smith machine 4 sets, incline dumbell press 4 sets, decline bench press 4 sets, fly machine 4 sets.

BICEPS - preecher machine 3 sets, straight bar cable machine 4 sets, dumbell curls 4 sets.

BACK - wide bar pull downs 4 sets, standing rows 4 sets, seated pulls 4 sets, dumbell rows 3 sets.

TRAPS - machine shrugs 8 sets.

LEGS - squat 4 sets, leg press 4 sets, leg extentions 4 sets, Hamstring machine 5 sets.

CALVES - seated calve machine 6 sets standing calve raises 6 sets

SHOULDERS - smith machine press 4 sets, upright rows 4 sets, side dumbell raises 4 sets, rear delt dumbell raises 4 sets.

TRICEPS - scull crushers 4 sets, cable machine push downs 4 sets, over head dumbell extentions 4 sets.

DIET

Meal 1 - Jbc Mass gainer shake, 45g protien, 40g carbs, 394 cals.

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 3 eggs, multi vitamin

Meal 3 - 200g chicken breast, potato, veg, 4x1000mg omega 3 cod liver oil

Meal 4 - 4 eggs 2 wholemeal bread

Meal 5 - same as meal 3

post work out protien shake 45g protien

Meal 6 - 4 eggs

Meal 7 - peanut butter on rice cakes


----------



## Jay.32

Just finished 2 mile run in the rain! fckin soaking! :cursing:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Just finished 2 mile run in the rain! fckin soaking! :cursing:


Yep lovely weather we got here today eh!

Hope the trainings going well mate, i start back Monday after fcuk knows how many injury stop starts, gotta half redeem myself for the summer, cant be a washed out roider anymore lmao! Just gotta lay off the ale now :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah trainings getting better Pat and im enjoying the cardio awsell. Got get in a lean shape for my holiday in august!

Last night was looking at old photo albums an saw a pic of me with a little waist and abbs and its made me more determined now lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs, calves & biceps

- squats 4 sets 10 reps

- squat machine 3 sets 10 reps

- standing leg press 4 sets 10 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 6 sets

- single leg standing curls 3 sets each leg 10 reps

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 6 sets, 10 reps

- Ez bar curls & dumbell curls supersets 4 sets of each


----------



## Jay.32

AM Cardio: 2 mile run


----------



## mal

good to see your trainings back on track mate...


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah starting to feel bettet now... strength is coming back and im pushing the weight up slowly, Im eating better again. Just hope my back holds out this time.

Also feeling better from the cardio coz my fitness level was at rock bottom.

Cheers Mal


----------



## mal

I think the extra cardio will help your back too.i find stretching

exersises have helped alot for my lower back,and some core work,

bar twists as well.

there are loads you can do, look them up on you tube.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> I think the extra cardio will help your back too.i find stretching
> 
> exersises have helped alot for my lower back,and some core work,
> 
> bar twists as well.
> 
> there are loads you can do, look them up on you tube.


 I dont do any stretching really, will give it a go:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders, Triceps & calves

- smith machine press 4 sets 12 reps

- Upright rows 4 sets 12 reps

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets 12 reps

- reverse pec deck 4 sets

- Scull crushers 4 sets 12 reps

- Seated cable push downs 4 sets 12 reps

- Rope push downs/overhead extentions 4 sets each, 12 reps

- seated calve raises 4 sets 15 reps

- standing calve raises 4 sets 10 reps


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Its good to see you getting back into mate, as soon as it heats up a bit I make an appearance down the gym :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday Trained Chest & biceps

- Incline smith machinen 3 sets

- Incline dumbell press, 3 sets

- Decline bench barbell 3 sets

- Pec deck fly machine 3 sets

- straight bar curls 3 sets

- ez bar cable curls 3 sets

- Dumbell curls 3 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs & calves

- squats 4 sets 10 reps

- squat machine 3 sets 10 reps

- standing leg press 4 sets 10 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 6 sets

- single leg standing curls 3 sets each leg 10 reps

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 6 sets, 10 reps


----------



## WillOdling

Your looking ace mate on that first pic. Not seen this journal before


----------



## Jay.32

Wildbill said:


> Your looking ace mate on that first pic. Not seen this journal before


Thanks mate...

Ive had a few probs along the way but im slowly getting back on track:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

*TAKING A BREAK!*


----------



## Jay.32

Here I go again!

As some of you will know Ive had a few set backs, "finances and injuries" but now that my back is feeling better and finances are not as bad! Im going to have another go at it and start my bulk.

Ive lost 1.5 stone and my strength has halfed but im sure it wont be long for the muscle memory to kick in.

Day 1 - Chest & Biceps

Day 2 - Legs

Day 3 - Shoulders & Triceps

Day 4 - Back, traps & abbs

Chest

- incline smith machine 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Decline barbell press 3 sets

- incline dumbell flies 3 sets

Biceps

- seated incline dumbell curls 1 set palm up 1 set hammer grip 20 reps each x2

- laying over head cable curls 3 sets of slow concentrated reps

- ez bar preacher curls done FST-7 style 7 sets of 12 reps.

Legs

- squat 4 sets

- leg extentions 4 sets

- high level leg press working quads and hams 4 sets

- hamstring curls 6 sets

- seated calve raises 6 sets, standing calve raises 6 sets

Shoulders

- smith machine press 3 sets

- upright rows 3 sets

- side delt dumbell raises 4 sets

- rear delt dumbell pulls on incline bench 4 sets.

Triceps

- scull crushers 4 sets

- cable machine push downs 4 sets

- dumbel extentions above the head 4 sets each arm

Back

- wide grip pull downs 4 sets

- bent over rows 3 sets of 15 reps

- seated pulls 4 sets

- dumbell rows 4 sets each arm

Traps

shrug machine 8 sets

DIET

Im aimin for:

Protien - 300g

Carbs - 350g

fats - 85g

Cals - 3500

Meal 1 - mass gainer shake, multi vit. 45g protien

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 30g almonds, whole meal 2 egg sandwich. 30g pro

Meal 3 - 175g chicken breast, Jack potato green beans, olive oil. 50g pro

Meal 4 - 2 egg on whole meal toast. 12g pro

Meal 5 - same as meal 3. 50g pro

Gym - after training protien shake. 45g protien

Meal 6 - 6 eggs, 15ml coc liver oil. 32 pro

Meal 7 - 250g lean mince meat, green beans 50g pro

Table spoon of peanut butter before bed.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 4 sets

- bent over rows 4 sets

- Seated pulls 4 sets

- bent over dumbell pulls 3 sets

- Shrug machine 8 sets

My weight is 189lb


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & Triceps

- smith machine press 4 sets

- Upright rows 4 sets

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets

- reverse pec deck 4 sets

- Scull crushers 4 sets

- Seated cable push downs 4 sets

- Rope push downs/overhead extentions 4 sets each,


----------



## R84

Great to see you are back on it. You know I will be following mate. Best of luck.


----------



## Jay.32

R84 said:


> Great to see you are back on it. You know I will be following mate. Best of luck.


 Thanks mate....

feeling alot better now:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Training going well just havent had time to update journal.

busy getting gareden ready for summer... just not enough hours in the day or days in the week.

Will get back to updating regular ASAP


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

been keeping an eye on this... good luck mate and hope those injuries dont progress any further :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> been keeping an eye on this... good luck mate and hope those injuries dont progress any further :thumb:


Thanks mate. I think the break I had did me the world of good.

Im gutted about the mass ive lost and the hard work I put in to get it, but it was a well needed break. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Saturday Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 6 sets

- Decline bench barbell 4 sets

- Pec deck fly machine 4 sets

- straight bar curls 3 sets

- cable machine over head cable pulls 3 sets

- dumbell curls 3 sets

- standing cable curl machine 3 sets

- Cardio - 3 mile bike ride.


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks mate. I think the break I had did me the world of good.
> 
> Im gutted about the mass ive lost and the hard work I put in to get it but it was a well needed :thumbup1:break.


Whats up butty, glad to hear you getting back into the swing of things

A break is always a good thing but like you said the mental effects of losing well earnt mass is a mind fcuk in it!

Whats the plans on competing in the future now than mate, still good to go?


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Whats up butty, glad to hear you getting back into the swing of things
> 
> A break is always a good thing but like you said the mental effects of losing well earnt mass is a mind fcuk in it!
> 
> Whats the plans on competing in the future now than mate, still good to go?


 Hey Pat,

Yes the mass loss is killing me especialy now the summers here:cursing:

Im hoping to compete next year but will just see how things go, dont want to jynx myself again!

last year every obsticle got in the way, mainly injuries and finances!

Just want my size back now...should be starting a cycle in a few weeks, cant fckin wait..

Hows things with you mate?


----------



## Patsy

Things are good mate, im still trying to get back into the swing of it since my injury but if im honest im just using it as an excuse mate, ive gotten too used to going into Cardiff an getting shaped every week now lol

Im gathering an ****nal of PED's as im looking forward to jumping back on asap and redeeming some valley status before the end of the summer mate, i hate be a normal day to day average guy, but it's nice to know how to get back to the top in no time (hopefully lol)

Anyways mate all the best with the journey, will nip back in from time to time and see how you progress


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Things are good mate, im still trying to get back into the swing of it since my injury but if im honest im just using it as an excuse mate, *ive gotten too used to going into Cardiff an getting shaped every week now lol*
> 
> Im gathering an ****nal of PED's as im looking forward to jumping back on asap and redeeming some valley status before the end of the summer mate, i hate be a normal day to day average guy, but it's nice to know how to get back to the top in no time (hopefully lol)
> 
> Anyways mate all the best with the journey, will nip back in from time to time and see how you progress


 This has to stop mate:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday I Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 4 sets

- bent over rows 4 sets

- Seated pulls 4 sets

- bent over dumbell pulls 3 sets

- Shrug machine 8 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs last night

- squats 3 sets 12 reps

- standing leg press 3 sets 12 reps

- Leg extentions 3 sets 10 reps

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 3 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 4 sets, 10 reps

- toe press 2 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & Triceps

- smith machine press 4 sets

- Upright rows 4 sets

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets

- reverse pec deck 4 sets

- Scull crushers 4 sets

- Seated cable push downs 4 sets

- Rope push downs/overhead extentions 4 sets each,


----------



## mal

hi mate ,good to see your traing well again.


----------



## Jay.32

Hi Mal,

yeah enjoying it again now, just cant wait for my strength and mass to come back ASAP LOL

Hows things with you mate?


----------



## mal

im good mate just chillin today,got delts n tris later,midway

through my cycle and not lookin to bad.

trying some hgh never used it in the past,unreal mate.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> im good mate just chillin today,got delts n tris later,midway
> 
> through my cycle and not lookin to bad.
> 
> trying some hgh never used it in the past,unreal mate.


 Nice 1 let me know how you det on with it.

Im due to start a cycle in a couple of weeks, cant wait!!


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Decline bench barbell 4 sets

- Cable fly's 4 sets

- Preacher curl machine 3 sets

- cable machine over head cable pulls 3 sets

- Incline bench dumbell curls 4 sets

- standing cable curl machine 3 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets 12 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 4 sets, 10 reps


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 4 sets

- bent over rows 4 sets

- Seated pulls 4 sets

- close grip pull downs

- Shrug machine 8 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Just ate lean mince & tatties... with green beans and gravey.... and it was fcking yum yummmy yum:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & Triceps

- smith machine press 4 sets

- Upright rows 4 sets

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets

- front delt raises with short straight bar 4 sets

- Scull crushers 4 sets

- Seated cable push downs 4 sets

- Rope push downs/overhead extentions 4 sets each


----------



## Cheese

Alright mate,first time i've been in here i think.

Just looking at your calve excercise... 15 reps with a 15 second rest, it kind off similar to something i tried the other day that you might like.

One of my mates is a personal trainer and suggested it to me, it was killer!

Choose a calve excercise to try it on, then do 10 slow, 10 fast, 10 slow, 10 fast reps. That's one set.

He reckons that because your calves have very few fast twitch fibres (think he said fast twitch but might be the other way around) the fast reps murder you.

Do 4 sets in total so 160 reps. Mine ached for 3/4 days after.

keep up the good work buddy


----------



## Jay.32

Nice one cheese, will definatly give this a go, as my calves are not the best responding muscle I have.... basicly they are cnuts to grow...

Hope all is good with you mate


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Decline bench barbell 4 sets

- Cable fly's 4 sets

- Preacher curl machine 3 sets

- cable machine over head cable pulls 3 sets

- Incline bench dumbell curls 4 sets

- standing cable curl machine 3 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Had cheat meal last night at cosmos in Cardiff Bay.. chinese buffet! I made a pig myself... starters, two mains and two deserts....


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets 12 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 4 sets, 10 reps


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 4 sets

- bent over rows 4 sets

- Seated pulls 4 sets

- close grip pull downs

15 mins cardio on bike


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & Triceps

- smith machine press 4 sets

- Upright rows 4 sets

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets

- front delt raises with short straight bar 4 sets

- Scull crushers 4 sets

- Seated cable push downs 4 sets

- Rope push downs/overhead extentions 4 sets each

Strength is coming back... felt alot stronger today


----------



## mal

nice one jay,getting stronger with all that volume:thumbup1:i done

similar today,,have a good feed on the weekend.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Decline bench barbell 4 sets

- Cable fly's 4 sets

- Preacher curl machine 3 sets

- cable machine over head cable pulls 3 sets

- Incline bench dumbell curls 4 sets

- standing cable curl machine 3 sets


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> nice one jay,getting stronger with all that volume:thumbup1:i done
> 
> similar today,,have a good feed on the weekend.


Nice one Mal


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets 12 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 5 sets, 10 reps

- 20 mins cardio

legs felt alot better today...also with food back on track, im feeling so much better all around, energy, strenght etc


----------



## Jay.32

am cardio, 30 mins on bike


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 4 sets

- bent over rows 4 sets

- Seated pulls 4 sets

- close grip pull downs

- Shrug machine 8 sets

Took my 16 year old son to train with me tonight. He's an amature boxer but he's not really done any weight training before! so he's going to hurt in the morning:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

am cardio, 30 mins on bike


----------



## Jay.32

Tonight did,

Abbs,

- crunches 3x20

- rope pulldowns on cable machine 3x20

- leg raises 6x20

Cardio

- 30 mins on bike


----------



## Jay.32

am cardio

- 30 min on bike


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & Triceps

- smith machine press 4 sets

- Upright rows 4 sets

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets

- front delt raises with short straight bar 4 sets

- Scull crushers 4 sets

- Seated cable push downs 4 sets

- Rope push downs/overhead extentions 4 sets each

- Cardio, 25 mins on bike


----------



## Jay.32

Last night Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Decline bench barbell 4 sets

- Cable fly's 4 sets

- Preacher curl machine 3 sets

- cable machine over head cable pulls 3 sets

- Incline bench dumbell curls 4 sets

- standing cable curl machine 3 sets

one of my old training partners started training with me again last night.

It was good to have someone pushing me! I hope he stays at this time.


----------



## Jay.32

- am cardio - 30 mins on bike


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 4 sets

- bent over rows 4 sets

- Seated pulls 4 sets

- close grip pull downs

- Shrug machine 8 sets


----------



## mal

looks like your back in the grove:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Dont you find it helpful to record your weights J ? - I wanna know ;-)


----------



## Jay.32

Yes Jem I hadnt been due to training light, but now that my strength is back and training heavy I will start stating weights again aswel... was just being lazy:whistling:

thanks for dropping in an kicking me up the ar*e hun:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Yes Jem I hadnt been due to training light, but now that my strength is back and training heavy I will start stating weights aswel... was just being lazy:whistling:
> 
> thanks for dropping in an kicking me up the ar*e hun:thumb:


that's ok - the kicking pleasure was all mine J-bird :lol: x


----------



## Jay.32

- am cardio 30 min on bike


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday trained shoulders & Triceps

- smith machine press 4 sets

- Upright rows 4 sets

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets

- front delt raises with short straight bar 4 sets

- Scull crushers 4 sets

- Seated cable push downs 4 sets

- Rope push downs/overhead extentions 4 sets each


----------



## Jay.32

Went camping at Newgale west wales on the weekend got back today, ate loads of sh!t and drunks lots of alcohol! so I felt like a bag of sh!t in the gym tonight.

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen, 10x50kg 10x60kg 10x80kg 9x90kg

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets 10x50kg 10x60kg 10x60kg 8x70kg

- Decline bench barbell 4 sets 10x60kg 10x80kg 10x90kg 8x90kg

- Cable fly's 4 sets, old machine not sure of weight

- Preacher curl machine 3 sets, old machine not sure of weight

- cable machine curls 3 sets, old 10x40kg 10x50kg 10x50kg 10x60kg

- ez bar 30kg curl & dumbell hammer curls 30kg supersets 4 of each.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets 12 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 5 sets, 10 reps


----------



## Jay.32

Saturday I Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 4 sets

- bent over rows 4 sets

- Seated pulls 4 sets

- close grip pull downs

- Shrug machine 8 sets

Sunday Trained shoulders 7 triceps

- smith machine press 4 sets

- Upright rows 4 sets

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets

- front delt raises with short straight bar 4 sets

- Scull crushers 4 sets

- Seated cable push downs 4 sets

- Rope push downs/overhead extentions 4 sets each

Today will be training, Chest & biceps


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Chest & Biseps

- Incline smith machinen, 10x50kg 10x60kg 10x80kg 9x90kg

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets 10x50kg 10x60kg 10x80kg 8x80kg

- Decline bench barbell 4 sets 10x60kg 10x80kg 10x90kg 8x90kg

- Cable fly's 4 sets, old machine not sure of weight

- Straight bar curls, 10x30kg 10x40kg 10x40kg

- cable machine curls 3 sets, old 10x40kg 10x50kg 10x60kg 10x60kg

- cable machine double bisep, 10x60kg 10x80kg 10x80kg 10x80kg slow reps!


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs last night but had no energy and felt like sh!t

- squats 4 sets 12 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 5 sets, 10 reps


----------



## rodrigo

legs always zaps the life elexir from my system jay and i got them today in my new allover routine i am runnin. did it a while ago and felt bigger and more pumped all week so gonna give it chance again couldnt do any worse than my split TBH


----------



## Jay.32

Rod i didnt have any energy before I went to the gym... just forced myself to go lol, glad I did make it though.


----------



## rodrigo

do you feel like sh!t sometimes but when you actually get into it you are totally fine, i get this cos of work and sleep and kids not sleepin at night and stuff but just plunder on thru workouts ok


----------



## Jay.32

rodrigo said:


> do you feel like sh!t sometimes but when you actually get into it you are totally fine, i get this cos of work and sleep and kids not sleepin at night and stuff but just plunder on thru workouts ok


 You are spot on mate!

we must have the same life style:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Had a bbq at my house on sat night and drank sh!t loads of alcohol and ate loads of crap, still recovering today..

Cant face the neighbours either as we were very noisy until about 3 in the morning, also had break up to of my mates fighting, it was there girlfriends who started it when drunk... I finaly got rid of everyone at 5.30am then I was up until 7.30 cleaning up all the mess in the kitchen and garden before the kids came home in the morning.

And would you believe my misses sloped of to bed at 4am and leaving me to sort everyone and everything! biatch:cursing:

No more bbq parties at my house!

I will hopefully be training back & traps tonight if I make it!


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Back & Traps

- Wide grip pull downs 4 sets not sure of weight , old machine

- bent over rows 4 sets 10x30kg 10x50kg 10x60kg 10x60kg

- Seated pulls 4 sets not sure of weight, old machine

- close grip pull downs, old machine

- Shrug machine 6 sets 10x80kg 10x80kg 10x80kg 10x100kg 10x120kg 10x120kg


----------



## Jay.32

Since having my bbq on weekend where i was excessively drunk and ate lots of crap! my diet has been sh!t, and to top it off I just ate Pie & chips with the lads at work! feel terible now...

thats it! back good food from now!


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets 12 reps

- Leg extentions 4 sets 10 reps

- High level leg press for working quads & hams 4 sets 10 reps

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated calve raises 6 sets, 15 reps, 15 seconds between sets,

- Standing calve raises, 5 sets, 10 reps


----------



## Jay.32

trained shoulders & Triceps

- smith machine press 4 sets

- Upright rows 4 sets

- Side dumbell raises 3 sets

- front delt raises with short straight bar 4 sets

- Scull crushers 4 sets

- Seated cable push downs 4 sets

- Rope push downs/overhead extentions 4 sets each

Just ate 2 big greasy suasage sarnies for cheat meal yum yum


----------



## glanzav

when you competing now mate

i may have a crack next year now

things are clicking together for myself so see how im looking come xmas


----------



## Jay.32

Im hoping for next year too mate, but will have to see how finances go.

All my injuries from last year have fully recovered and Im feeling great in the gym.

The kids, house, cars and family holidays seem to be swallowing all my money like you wouldnt believe.

Im trying to put a bit a side here and there to compete but Im not counting my chickens yet, last year I got my hopes up for nothing, so will see how it goes.


----------



## Jay.32

am cardio - 30 mins on bike


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained chest & biceps.

Pulled something in my arm on first chest exersise (incline smith machine) feels the back of my delt? Tried to do incline dumbells with a light weight but still couldnt manage that. Went on to Biceps with no probs or pain.

woke up this morning with a consatnt dull ache in my arm.

will have to rest it up a bit.


----------



## Jay.32

This Journals been on stop for sometime now... as Ive hit a number of problems on my journey (injuries & finacial)

Quick update:

I trained last night for the first time in 2 months (aching like fck) The reason I havent trained is, two months ago, the tenants in one of my properties wasnt paying the rent! so I evicted him... then realised he had left me with about 2 to 3k worth of damage... so over the last 2 months Ive been finishing work at 4.30pm, then working on the house until 10pm every night and all weekend. I finished the house now....but over the last 2 months Ive lost a stone and a half in weight:cursing: I was 14.5 but im now around 13.

Im starting my 10 week Cycle next week

800 tt400 week 1-10

200 mast week 1-10

200 tren e week 1-10

10mg tamoxifen per day through out the cycle,

Then I will start cruising not sure on what yet.

Day 1 - chest & biceps

Day 2 - legs & calves

Day 3 - back & traps

Day 4 - shoulders & triceps

Protien 300

carbs 450

fats 80

Last night I trained

Chest

flat bench 3 sets

incline barbell press 3 sets

incline dumbell press 3 sets

flys 3sets

Biceps

ez bar curls 3 sets

incline bench dumbell curls 3 sets

21's 3 sets


----------



## Jay.32

updated pic


----------



## RACK

Glad to see you back in the game mate


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks J drop in and kick me up the a*rs when I start slipping...


----------



## Guest

looking forward to following your progress, Jayxx


----------



## liam0810

I thought you were just interested in what was in the Adults Lounge and MA :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Leigh L said:


> looking forward to following your progress, Jayxx


Thank you Leigh.... give me some abuse when needed aswel x


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I thought you were just interested in what was in the Adults Lounge and MA :whistling:


nooooo I do have a serious side too lol


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> nooooo I do have a serious side too lol


Good luck then pal and hopefully your injuries and financial problems are behind you now


----------



## Jay.32

cheers fella


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Thank you Leigh.... give me some abuse when needed aswel x


Me?? Give abuse???

With pleasure!xx


----------



## 2004mark

Jay.32 said:


> nooooo I do have a serious side too lol


Bollox :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 3 sets

- Leg extentions 3 sets

- barbell deadlift 3 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 20 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 130 reps.

feels great to be back training


----------



## Jay.32

Also did 25 mins cardio on punch bag


----------



## Jay.32

Today's fuel

Meal 1, whey pro shake, oats

Meal 2, 5 scram eggs on 2 wm toast

Meal 3, 250g lean mince, chopped onion, green beans and mash potato

Meal 4, 2 kipper fillets and sweet potato

Meal 5, chicken breast, potato & veg

post workout pro shake

Meal 6, 6 scram eggs on 2 wm toast

Training back & traps later.


----------



## Jay.32

was just cutting a bit of hose pipe with an hacksaw, and sliced through the top of my thumb!!! think it needs a couple of stitches but I cant be a*sed sitting in A&E for hours on end... so ive rapped a few plasters around it...

im just p!ssed right off I cant train.....


----------



## Jay.32

Legs still aching like mad from the night be for last... looking forward to getting the first 2 weeks of training out the way! getting some decent strength back and feeling better.

I dont normally have rice in my diet, but as its so cheap and easy, im going to give it a go.

Tonight will be training back and traps, as long as I dont slice through my thumb again.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Diet and training looks spot on Jay.

Hopefully the thumb will be okay for training tonight. I know how much hammer your fingers have to take during some exercises though but should be right. Just throw a few fresh plasters on.


----------



## Jay.32

radicalry00 said:


> Diet and training looks spot on Jay.
> 
> Hopefully the thumb will be okay for training tonight. I know how much hammer your fingers have to take during some exercises though but should be right. Just throw a few fresh plasters on.


Im not missing training again tonight... I will stitch it myself if I have to


----------



## mal

No tea and biscwits today mate:whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

just noticed this mate looking good dude, subbed


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> No tea and biscwits today mate:whistling:


:lol:maybe just one jaffa cake


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> just noticed this mate looking good dude, subbed


cheers Dai,

No porn in yer mind:laugh:


----------



## mal

no,no porno in here..lets keep it clean like jay's diet lol.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> no,no porno in here..lets keep it clean like jay's diet lol.


 :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Dai,
> 
> No porn in yer mind:laugh:


I wouldn't of dreamed it :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Glad to get the easter weekend out of the way, and get back some sort of routine...

Tonight training shoulders & triceps..


----------



## Jay.32

Tonight trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- Side latt raises 3 sets

- front straight bar raises 3 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 3 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

Triceps felt battered after... got a good pump.

I will be starting my cycle tomorrow

800 tt400

200 tren e

200 mast e

per week for 10 weeks will also be running 10mg nolva per day through out the course... then will be cruising on 0.5ml of tt400 per week until next blast


----------



## Jay.32

After a strong cup of coffee! am cardio was 25 mins on punch bag

Just had my first jab of my cycle.... and boy it feels good :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Am cardio 20 mins on punch bag.

Was supposed to train Chest & biseps last night... but her in doors was out shopping until 9.30pm and I had to watch my little one.

So am still sulking with her indoors for not getting home atleast by 8pm...

So tonight will be chest & biseps

7am had 150g oats and pro shake

Im just about to have 5 scram eggs on 2 wm toast


----------



## Jay.32

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 3 sets

- incline dumbell press 3 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 3 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

This first week back training is killing me......but feels good to be back


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- barbell deadlift 3 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 20 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 130 reps.

Cant walk:w00t:


----------



## Tommy10

Subbed ya monster !


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Subbed ya monster !


Nice 1 tommy


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Nice 1 tommy


I hit 210 3 week ago then got a dam stomach virus for 2 weeks now I'm 196 !!! Will be following ur diet for done tips pal


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday was cheat day.. so went to a greasy spoon cafe for a large full english.. cooked by a welshman:laugh:

3 sausages

3 bacon

2 eggs

fried potato

tomatos

beans

black pudding

fried bread

toast

mmmmmmmmmmmmm was delicous

then trained back & traps

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- seated cable rows 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 3 sets

- one arm dumbell rows 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

Pro shake...

Had to put a new gate up in my garden... whilst doing this I trigured off and old muscle injury in my forearm.. was in agony, could hardly lift my arm... dont need this at the start of my cycle..

took ibrufen 400 anti-inflamitary tabs..

evening meal was Indian takeaway

chicken tika balti, mushroom rice, chips, nan bread pompadoms with onion salad and mint sauce.. with a nice bottle of australian red..

mmmmmmmmm delicous

then some Lindor chocolate eggs!!!!

Right woke up this morning and still have pain in my arm... will keep taking the anti-inflamitaries, rest it and hope for the best.


----------



## Keeks

Thats some cheat day! Sounds ace!


----------



## Keeks

Ps, hope your arms not too bad!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ps, hope your arms not too bad!


Thanks Daffy x

and if your gonna have a cheat day!! do it properly!! :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Sub done Jay,good work


----------



## Jay.32

nice 1 biglbs


----------



## Jay.32

My arm is starting to feel better... but it could just be the strong pain killers masking the pain...


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> My arm is starting to feel better... but it could just be the strong pain killers masking the pain...


New avi please mate,i keep thinkin your head hurts


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> New avi please mate,i keep thinkin your head hurts


ha ha... I got know pics on the laptop im using mate... will sort it tomorrow just for you :lol:

tonights meal was:

Tika salmon with roasted veg

salmon lightly coated with a tika paste, roasted veg = onions, white potato, sweet potato, peppers, tomato, carrot and mushrooms..

It was delicious


----------



## biglbs

That is so good to see mate,good food but tasty!


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> That is so good to see mate,good food but tasty!


Just uploaded pic of that tasty meal...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterday was cheat day.. so went to a greasy spoon cafe for a large full english.. cooked by a welshman:laugh:
> 
> 3 sausages
> 
> 3 bacon
> 
> 2 eggs
> 
> fried potato
> 
> tomatos
> 
> beans
> 
> black pudding
> 
> fried bread
> 
> toast
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm was delicous
> 
> .


You have just made me hungry again


----------



## Jay.32

My arm is feeling better today.. but not tried to lift anything yet.. im still ramming the anti inflamitaries into me.

Tonight is Shoulders & triceps....

also picking up some Oxy's tonight, Im going to run them for 3 weeks to kick start my cycle..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> My arm is feeling better today.. but not tried to lift anything yet.. im still ramming the anti inflamitaries into me.
> 
> Tonight is Shoulders & triceps....
> 
> also picking up some Oxy's tonight, Im going to run them for 3 weeks to kick start my cycle..


Have you ran oxy's before


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Have you ran oxy's before


Yes Dai... Ive had 2 months off training so I need a super charge for this cycle... :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yes Dai... Ive had 2 months off training so I need a super charge for this cycle... :whistling:


Just for a kick start or have you done a cycle?


----------



## Jay.32

Both, but Ive never run them longer than 3 weeks....and never will


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Both, but Ive never run them longer than 3 weeks....and never will


How did ya get on when doing a cycle?


----------



## Jay.32

Grew well.... and good strength gaines...

I wouldnt do them on there own again... I wacked on a lot of size, but as soon as I came off them, the size came straight back off me!


----------



## Dai Jones

cheers for the info


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> cheers for the info


Are you thinking about running them on there own Dai?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Are you thinking about running them on there own Dai?


Yeh I was but eveyone says the same thing you just loose everything so might stick with dbol


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah I would mate...

Running them with a cycle thy're good but not on there own.


----------



## Jay.32

Tonight trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 6 sets

Normally do side latt raises, but couldnt do them with my arm injury. Hence 6 sets of "front straight bar raises.

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

Just waxed my surf board, as tomorrows cardio will be 3 hours surfing


----------



## Jay.32

Feel good this morning....starting to see the good results of muscle memory....everything is coming back


----------



## Jay.32

Update pic.... but it keeps coming up as a link...

Could someone please put it up as a pic?


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

Dai Jones said:


>


Did it work?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Did it work?


Yeah Nice 1 Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah Nice 1 Dai


should of left the hat on mate ya ugly [email protected]


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> should of left the hat on mate ya ugly [email protected]


love u to DAI:beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> love u to DAI:beer:


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

pm cardio was 3 hours surfing... felt good to be back in the water....

Got battered by some big waves.... but loved every minute of it...


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> pm cardio was 3 hours surfing... felt good to be back in the water....
> 
> Got battered by some big waves.... but loved every minute of it...


You lucky fooker,enjoy mate


----------



## Jay.32

cheers big, hows the back mate?


----------



## biglbs

Much better still spasming a tad but ok,i trained chest/tri


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Much better still spasming a tad but ok,i trained chest/tri[/quote
> 
> good, but take it easy fella... dont run b4 you can walk.... you dont need to be out of the gym again...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> pm cardio was 3 hours surfing... felt good to be back in the water....
> 
> Got battered by some big waves.... but loved every minute of it...


where do you surf mate


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> where do you surf mate


Coney beach, Porthcawl is my regular spot... but I surf all over the place mate, west wales newquay etc


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Coney beach, Porthcawl is my regular spot... but I surf all over the place mate, west wales newquay etc


cool, got family round that area


----------



## Jay.32

Tonight trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 3 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 3 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

Cardio; 20 mins on punch bag

Diet hasnt been to good today... due to be at a different work place to my normal one...


----------



## biglbs

Just right that mate and repped for new avi


----------



## Jay.32

Last night Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- barbell deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 150 reps.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Looks like a decent session Jay.

Why don't you post what poundage you're working with to help gauge progress better?


----------



## Jay.32

radicalry00 said:


> Looks like a decent session Jay.
> 
> Why don't you post what poundage you're working with to help gauge progress better?


Cheers mate,

To be honest mate for the last year My training has changed.. I dont push/lift the maximum weight that im capable of as I used to.

I now lift a lighter weight, slower, with a much more controled movement... I found this improved my physique and strength..

So I dont see any point in monitoring what Im lifting.. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Do you never lift heavy compounds here and there for added mass mate?

Imo the size and strength inherent from that type of training make a massive diference in the end,for depth and quality.Look at these strength athletes who diet down,such as poundstone.


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Do you never lift heavy compounds here and there for added mass mate?
> 
> Imo the size and strength inherent from that type of training make a massive diference in the end,for depth and quality.Look at these strength athletes who diet down,such as poundstone.


Dont get me wrong.. I lift very heavy, just not to limit that I could... and by doing this with better form.. my mass has increased faster than when I was pushing myself to the limit with not such good form..

It works for me


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Dont get me wrong.. I lift very heavy, just not to limit that I could... and by doing this with better form.. my mass has increased faster than when I was pushing myself to the limit with not such good form..
> 
> It works for me


Cool mate,that is the most important aspect,just wondered.Lookin good so it works


----------



## Jay.32

Saturday trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

Yesterday was rest day!!! well not exactly a rest day as the kids had warn me out.... They asked me to build them a den.. so I thought great, that will keep them quiet... after building them a den... they then insisted I had to stay in there with them:rolleyes:


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- standing reverse fly's 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

Was a good session....


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> last night trained
> 
> shoulders
> 
> - Military press 4 sets
> 
> - up right rows 4 sets
> 
> - front straight bar raises 4 sets
> 
> - standing reverse fly's 4 sets
> 
> Triceps
> 
> - Skull crushers 4 sets
> 
> - push downs 4 sets
> 
> - rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set
> 
> Was a good session....


U could squeeze in some shrugs before triceps ? Sounds good though dude


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> U could squeeze in some shrugs before triceps ? Sounds good though dude


I do shrugs when I do back and traps. My 4 day split is

Day 1 - chest & biceps

Day 2 - legs

Day 3 - back & traps

Day 4 - shoulders & triceps


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> I do shrugs when I do back and traps. My 4 day split is
> 
> Day 1 - chest & biceps
> 
> Day 2 - legs
> 
> Day 3 - back & traps
> 
> Day 4 - shoulders & triceps


 :blush:


----------



## Jay.32

No training today.

Cardio, 25 mins on punch bag

todays fuel,

- oats, pro shake

- 5 scram eggs on 2 whole meal toast

- chicken cassarole with potato

- 2 Lean mince burgers.. made by myself (chopped onion, lean mince and eggs )

- jacket potato, breast chicken and veg

- 4 scram eggs on 2 wholemeal toast.

2 bananas.

4 litres water


----------



## Jay.32

Tonight trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

biseps felt pumped solid...


----------



## Tommy10

jay whats ur weight at the mo still 207 or higher?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> jay whats ur weight at the mo still 207 or higher?


Last time I weighed was last saturday.. I was 192lb mate..


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Last time I weighed was last saturday.. I was 192lb mate..


dude that means we are the same, im sitting at 196 and 6ft, what weight you planning for ?

as u know im gutted to have dropped from 210, but hopfully get it back in 3 month


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> dude that means we are the same, im sitting at 196 and 6ft, what weight you planning for ?
> 
> as u know im gutted to have dropped from 210, but hopfully get it back in 3 month


Im also planning to get to 210lb as clean as I can... then when Ive reached that goal.. I will set myself another one..

So lets do this.... 210 yer we come..


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 150 reps.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Im also planning to get to 210lb as clean as I can... then when Ive reached that goal.. I will set myself another one..
> 
> So lets do this.... 210 yer we come..


3 month?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> 3 month?


Hopefully mate.. we will have to push each other!!

Both weigh tomorrow morning before brecky...


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Hopefully mate.. we will have to push each other!!
> 
> Both weigh tomorrow morning before brecky...


can do, i got weighed yest at the docs 196, shall we do weekly?

the aim being 1- 1.5lbs per week, i put a stone on in 11 weeks last time


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> can do, i got weighed yest at the docs 196, shall we do weekly?
> 
> the aim being 1- 1.5lbs per week, i put a stone on in 11 weeks last time


sounds good to me mate... weigh every friday..


----------



## Keeks

Looks like trainings going well! 

I have a question.......have you tried quark yet??????


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Looks like trainings going well!
> 
> I have a question.......have you tried quark yet??????


Ha ha, No but im going shopping tomorrow.. where do you recomend I get it from?

Thanks for dropping in Daffy x


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy I woke up a bit late this morning and forgot to weigh :wacko: will do it tomorrow morning.

Ive got back & traps tonight...but I may have to give it a miss... Im laying a new patio at one of my properties, and Im having 18 slabs, 2 tonne of chippings, 1 tonne of hardcore and some cement delivered at 3pm.. I have to then move all this from the front of the house to the back.. so I will prob be knackered after this.


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy I woke up a bit late this morning and forgot to weigh :wacko: will do it tomorrow morning.
> 
> Ive got back & traps tonight...but I may have to give it a miss... Im laying a new patio at one of my properties, and Im having 18 slabs, 2 tonne of chippings, 1 tonne of hardcore and some cement delivered at 3pm.. I have to then move all this from the front of the house to the back.. so I will prob be knackered after this.


Good cardio that jay,im putting a wall and footings into a skip atm,that and low cals

mate = good condition lol.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> *Good cardio* that jay,im putting a wall and footings into a skip atm,that and low cals
> 
> mate = good condition lol.


Thats how im looking at it mal.... I was going to lay the patio on saturday...but I dont think the weather is going to go my way:cursing:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Thats how im looking at it mal.... I was going to lay the patio on saturday...but I dont think the weather is going to go my way:cursing:


You can dig out and prep the base,but yes..wait for good weather for laying and pointing,ive

laid patios in the rain,its not worth the hassle tbh,messy!!

Il do a hour later if the rain holds up,the jobs only 2 doors up lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy I woke up a bit late this morning and forgot to weigh :wacko: will do it tomorrow morning.
> 
> Ive got back & traps tonight...but I may have to give it a miss... Im laying a new patio at one of my properties, and Im having 18 slabs, 2 tonne of chippings, 1 tonne of hardcore and some cement delivered at 3pm.. I have to then move all this from the front of the house to the back.. so I will prob be knackered after this.


I wish you lived closer to me i still need my patio doing


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> You can dig out and prep the base,but yes..wait for good weather for laying and pointing,ive
> 
> laid patios in the rain,its not worth the hassle tbh,messy!!
> 
> Il do a hour later if the rain holds up,the jobs only 2 doors up lol.


Ive already dug it it out mal... If its raining I can put the teram down, then the hardcore...and smash it down with the wacka plate.


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I wish you lived closer to me i still need my patio doing


I got out of the building mate... I only do it on my own properties to save paying someone else... you know, cowboys like mal:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy I woke up a bit late this morning and forgot to weigh :wacko: will do it tomorrow morning.
> 
> Ive got back & traps tonight...but I may have to give it a miss... Im laying a new patio at one of my properties, and Im having 18 slabs, 2 tonne of chippings, 1 tonne of hardcore and some cement delivered at 3pm.. I have to then move all this from the front of the house to the back.. so I will prob be knackered after this.


tut tut i was up at 6am :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> tut tut i was up at 6am :thumb:


I know I can picture you now in your apron doing the hoovering:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Ha ha, No but im going shopping tomorrow.. where do you recomend I get it from?
> 
> Thanks for dropping in Daffy x


Morrisons or Sainsburys comes in second. Im keen on getting another quark convert.  Only kidding! Hope you got a good cardio session out of the patio materials, and I hope it stayed fine for it! x


----------



## Jay.32

Didnt train last night... my back was in half after shifting all the patio materials.

Weighed this morning 195lb's thats 3lb up from last saturday.. starting the oxy's might of helped that! but hey 3lb in a week is good..


----------



## Jay.32

trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

Todays fuel

- oats, whey

- 4 sram eggs on 2 whole meal toast

- Lean mince, sweet potato and a shot of wheat grass

- protein shake

- chicken chowmein, chicken satay and prawn crackers (cheat meal)

- pro shake before bed


----------



## biglbs

Nice and simple ,good training Bro


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Didnt train last night... *my back was in half after shifting all the patio materials*.
> 
> Weighed this morning 195lb's thats 3lb up from last saturday.. starting the oxy's might of helped that! but hey 3lb in a week is good..


 :lol: do you good that mate! be good to see how you get on with the oxy's jay..


----------



## Jay.32

I always get good results from them mal. The hard part is holding on to them


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> I always get good results from them mal. The hard part is holding on to them


peps and gh if you can imho


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> peps and gh if you can imho


My aas budget is empty for a bit.... so I will just have to work hard with training and diet to hold on to my gains..


----------



## Jay.32

I seem to be growing nicely... as my clothes were very tight on me today...

looks like I went a bit crazy with the wheat grass!! 2 spoons instead of 1... I now have a ring of fire:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> I seem to be growing nicely... as my clothes were very tight on me today...
> 
> looks like I went a bit crazy with the wheat grass!! 2 spoons instead of 1... I now have a ring of fire:whistling:


I never used it what does it do Jay?


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> I never used it what does it do Jay?


1 teaspoon is like having 2lb of veg... On the first day I made the mistake of having 2 spoons of it.... trots!!!

I left my house at 7am this morning, and my misses can still smell me...:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Today feeling pretty sh!tty... I think ive caught the flu off my daughter... cant stop sneezing.

I hope this dosent hang around to long:cursing:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Today feeling pretty sh!tty... I think ive caught the flu off my daughter... cant stop sneezing.
> 
> I hope this dosent hang around to long:cursing:


Might be the gear kicking in lol,ram loads of vit c in,happens to me sometimes....im shagged

been digging trench all morn,cold ,windy n wet! diets fvcked lol,just had a massive bowl of

shreddies and a few eggs! might make a few rounds of toast in a min,looks like im on a bulk

now for a while pml.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Might be the gear kicking in lol,ram loads of vit c in,happens to me sometimes....im shagged
> 
> been digging trench all morn,cold ,windy n wet! diets fvcked lol,just had a massive bowl of
> 
> shreddies and a few eggs! might make a few rounds of toast in a min,looks like im on a bulk
> 
> now for a while pml.


You have fallen down mal... as long as you get straught back up!! you will be fine.

Wouldnt want to be in them trenches today... the wind is howling outside


----------



## mal

Im having a break from the diet jay say 2-3 weeks,want to get some size/strength back on now

and make the most of the stack im on atm, sus prop nap's...so its good timing tbh,

when i start bricking up etc,will be easier on the lowers cals ..So done 4 hours hard

labour today,knees fine and fitness coming back quick,so chuffed!!!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Im having a break from the diet jay say 2-3 weeks,want to get some size/strength back on now
> 
> and make the most of the stack im on atm, sus prop nap's...so its good timing tbh,
> 
> when i start bricking up etc,will be easier on the lowers cals ..So done 4 hours hard
> 
> labour today,knees fine and fitness coming back quick,so chuffed!!!


well dont go to mental with the break off diet... it couldnt of been easy getting your waste down to 32"

Nice clean bulk for you now!!!!


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> well dont go to mental with the break off diet... it couldnt of been easy getting your waste down to 32"
> 
> Nice clean bulk for you now!!!!


Gona stay round 200 grams of carbs a day,which is loads for me atm,but yes will keep an eye

on waist,fat gain and adjust acordingly....maybe one or 2 fasting days a week will keep thing tight,

very low cals..Have those naps kicked in yet?


----------



## Jay.32

Yes mate.. only trouble is, I got no fuse wire on them.. I spent the day snapping at everyone yesterday..dont usually suffer with rage


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> 1 teaspoon is like having 2lb of veg... On the first day I made the mistake of having 2 spoons of it.... trots!!!
> 
> I left my house at 7am this morning, and my misses can still smell me...:laugh:


You mean this gear is for fibre or vits?

If it's vits you should'nt have a man flu coming? :lol:

Hope you feel better


----------



## Jay.32

cheers biglbs

trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

Not felt the best today, not much strength but managed a good enough sesh.


----------



## Jay.32

No training tonight, just cardio.

- 15 mins on punch bag

- 15 mins skipping


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> No training tonight, just cardio.
> 
> - 15 mins on punch bag
> 
> - 15 mins skipping


I hate tw8ts who CAN skip, smart ar8es !!


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> I hate tw8ts who cant skip, smart ar8es !!


can or cant? lol


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> can or cant? lol


CAN mate bloody new laptop.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> CAN mate bloody new laptop.


I learnt from a young age boxing...

You should see my boy, he can twist and loop it better than Rocky lol


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate.. only trouble is, I got no fuse wire on them.. I spent the day snapping at everyone yesterday..dont usually suffer with rage


Is this the Oxys? I was gonnz start them today am/pm?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Is this the Oxys? I was gonnz start them today am/pm?


Yes mate, I never suffer anger probs with juice, but I do sometimes with orals...


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate, I never suffer anger probs with juice, but I do sometimes with orals...


I've had my first one an hour ago just heading to do back now


----------



## biglbs

I recal anything 17AA did me in the same!grrrrrr,heads off at dawn! :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I've had my first one an hour ago just heading to do back now


Hows your stomach today T?


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Hows your stomach today T?


Better Jay no sickness since Monday , I know we're weighing in on Fridays but I'm not sure if it's worth it for me ? Should I do it anyway ?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Better Jay no sickness since Monday , I know we're weighing in on Fridays but I'm not sure if it's worth it for me ? Should I do it anyway ?


You just as well... to just monitor your health anyway


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> You just as well... to just monitor your health anyway


aye think i will then, u think u have gained pal?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> aye think i will then, u think u have gained pal?


Well I gained 3lb last week, and was well happy with that... Im hoping to have gained 2lb this week..

Didnt train last night, I was busy picking up tiles for my new bathroom...

Training with my son tonight, back & traps


----------



## Dai Jones

are ya putting any progress pic's up (no ****)


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> are ya putting any progress pic's up (no ****)


The last one I put up was on the 17th of last month (page 38).... I will put another one up on the 17th of this month mate


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Well I gained 3lb last week, and was well happy with that... Im hoping to have gained 2lb this week..
> 
> Didnt train last night, I was busy picking up tiles for my new bathroom...
> 
> Training with my son tonight, back & traps


So 205 hopefully ?


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> are ya putting any progress pic's up (no ****)


Get them up ( ****  )


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Get them up ( ****  )


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> So 205 hopefully ?


No mate. last week after gaining 3lb, I was 195lb. so hopefully tomorrow I will be atleast 197lb


----------



## Jay.32

oh and cardio last night was s*x all around the living room and kitchen!!!!

Yeah apparently Ive been a good boy,, so had my reward last night!!


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> oh and cardio last night was s*x all around the living room and kitchen!!!!
> 
> Yeah apparently Ive been a good boy,, so had my reward last night!!


Sex is good cardio,im bulking now so its the only exercise im gonna do atm lol.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Sex is good cardio,im bulking now so its the only exercise im gonna do atm lol.


Yes mal, but once a month isnt going to do much for you:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mal, but once a month isnt going to do much for you:lol:


sounds like me


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> No mate. last week after gaining 3lb, I was 195lb. so hopefully tomorrow I will be atleast 197lb


think we might be even stevens then.....so fridays gonna be whose a comp weigh in :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> oh and cardio last night was s*x all around the living room and kitchen!!!!
> 
> Yeah apparently Ive been a good boy,, so had my reward last night!!


* shut yer ears Jay

i had a session from 8-11 then 7am-1030 last week and headin back for more this afternoon and staying the night :bounce:

although do i need cardio at this point :confused1: :surrender: canny lose anyomre gains lollll


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> * shut yer ears Jay
> 
> i had a session from 8-11 then 7am-1030 last week and headin back for more this afternoon and staying the night :bounce:
> 
> although do i need cardio at this point :confused1: :surrender: canny lose anyomre gains lollll


 :ban:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> think we might be even stevens then.....so fridays gonna be whose a comp weigh in :thumb:


You will fly past me...taking 2 x oxy's lol


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> * shut yer ears Jay
> 
> i had a session from 8-11 then 7am-1030 last week and headin back for more this afternoon and staying the night :bounce:
> 
> although do i need cardio at this point :confused1: :surrender: canny lose anyomre gains lollll


No wonder you lost all that wait.... was there any ampthet invloved in this marathon s*x sesh


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> :ban:


**** :innocent:



Jay.32 said:


> You will fly past me...taking 2 x oxy's lol


might drop to just 1 pre workout, its only been 2 days - calm it Boyo :lol: :lol:



Jay.32 said:


> No wonder you lost all that wait.... was there any ampthet invloved in this marathon s*x sesh


actually NO !! it was the first s.hag so ......todays round 2 :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> **** :innocent:


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> **** :innocent:
> 
> might drop to just 1 pre workout, its only been 2 days - calm it Boyo :lol: :lol:
> 
> actually NO !! it was the first s.hag so ......todays round 2 :bounce:


stallion lol


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> stallion lol


hmmm how do i say this..........fuk it....like this..........remember theres 2 swords...half the work :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mal, but once a month isnt going to do much for you:lol:


haha,i get more than you three lads combined i recon

i notice oxy's make me randy as fvck?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> haha,i get more than you three lads combined i recon
> 
> i* notice oxy's make me wanna fvck Tommy * mg:


:no: :nono:


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> :no: :nono:


Your not my type tom,your too lean mate...


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Your not my type tom,your too lean mate...


**** :gun_bandana:

( pass me another oxy )

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> **** :gun_bandana:
> 
> ( pass me another oxy )
> 
> :lol: :lol:


What oxys are you using tom? pro chem...


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> What oxys are you using tom? pro chem...


aye pal and just banged in the tt400/ deca yesterday :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> What oxys are you using tom? pro chem...


My first 10 oxy's were these green square tabs... but I started on the pro chem ones yesterday...


----------



## Jay.32

Sweet potato and 2 pieces of rump steak.....yes thats 2!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Sweet potato and 2 pieces of rump steak.....yes thats 2!!
> 
> View attachment 82689


wheres the steak sauce and onion rings


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> wheres the steak sauce and onion rings


I know what your saying mate....but the summers coming!!! I need to be in shape..


----------



## Jay.32

sort the pic out dai:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

what pic


----------



## Jay.32

the one of my steak


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> the one of my steak


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> My first 10 oxy's were these green square tabs... but I started on the pro chem ones yesterday...


My training partners off to Thailand in a couple of weeks,and was thinking of those green

ones,how did you find them? heard good things.Androlics i think they are..


----------



## Dai Jones

Dai Jones said:


>


only a backed potato and a shake for me


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> My training partners off to Thailand in a couple of weeks,and was thinking of those green
> 
> ones,how did you find them? heard good things.Androlics i think they are..


The ones I had were not the Androlics from Thailand.... But I have had the ones from Thailand! My mate has got a house out in thailand and used to bring them back for me everytime he went out, as they were so cheap..

Theyre not cheap out there anymore mate..

But to answer your question, they were the best oxy's Ive had...really good mate.

This is my first time using pro chem Oxy's, so I will see how they compare.


----------



## mal

Ive got some euro chem or something dbol,square pink tabs, they do oxy as well,it could

have been them mate,did you feel them working jay.

Il get him to bring androlics and bluehearts back,and he can give me half,there still cheap

out there,so he say's..


----------



## Jay.32

they were the same as these mate. Yeah I got a kick off them


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Sweet potato and 2 pieces of rump steak.....yes thats 2!!
> 
> View attachment 82689


Did you inherent those plates ?  yummy meal


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Did you inherent those plates ?  yummy meal


Lol they are just work ones tommy :lol:

Im lucky, I have a kitchen at work... so I do my shopping on a monday.. and cook fresh food all week


----------



## lukeee

Jay.32 said:


> pm cardio was 3 hours surfing... felt good to be back in the water....
> 
> Got battered by some big waves.... but loved every minute of it...


Never realised you like to catch a few waves mate :thumbup1: As you know inbetween crab fishing i like to do a little wakeboarding, we shall have to post some fail photos up through the year!!


----------



## Jay.32

lukeee said:


> Never realised you like to catch a few waves mate :thumbup1: As you know inbetween crab fishing i like to do a little wakeboarding, we shall have to post some fail photos up through the year!!


Yes mate, I love surfing.... Once i get in that water I forget about everything...


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate, I love surfing.... Once i get in that water I forget about everything...


I use canoe's one on each foot and a spinneker(spel)sheet!


----------



## Jay.32

trained,

Back

- wide grip chins 4sets

- close grip chins 4 sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

good session with a good pump


----------



## Jay.32

Forgot to weigh again this morning :cursing: will have to do it tomorrow


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> trained,
> 
> Back
> 
> - wide grip chins 4sets
> 
> - close grip chins 4 sets
> 
> - Straight arm pull down 4 sets
> 
> - bent over barbell rows 3 sets
> 
> Traps
> 
> - barbell shrugs 6 sets
> 
> good session with a good pump


Lovely and to the point,how long in gym training mate?


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Lovely and to the point,how long in gym training mate?


Back & traps is a quick session for me.. I normally train on my own, and only give myself 30 seconds break in between sets.

So with changing weights and exercises aswell.. my session can be done in 25 mins.

Last night I trained with my son so it probably lasted 35 mins mate.


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Back & traps is a quick session for me.. I normally train on my own, and only give myself 30 seconds break in between sets.
> 
> So with changing weights and exercises aswell.. my session can be done in 25 mins.
> 
> Last night I trained with my son so it probably lasted 35 mins mate.


It is so true---less is more at 100%,pumps too eh?


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Forgot to weigh again this morning :cursing: will have to do it tomorrow


Jay FFS I was looking forward to heating your gains .... I weighed Myself last night on between shags lollll I was 93kg at 8pm but 91 kg this morning - Dam!! Good news though , first week in 5 I've not dropped any weight ... So I've gained a kilo I'm the last week , today's a treat day ... Im ravenous ( nothing to do with the all night banging  ) so just polished off these 2 bad boys !!


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> It is so true---less is more at 100%,pumps too eh?


I think so mate...

I never let my muscle cool down...


----------



## biglbs

Tommy10 said:


> Jay FFS I was looking forward to heating your gains .... I weighed Myself last night on between shags lollll I was 93kg at 8pm but 91 kg this morning - Dam!! Good news though , first week in 5 I've not dropped any weight ... So I've gained a kilo I'm the last week , today's a treat day ... Im ravenous ( nothing to do with the all night banging  ) so just polished off these 2 bad boys !!


Goes to show you can have your cake and then eat it!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Jay FFS I was looking forward to heating your gains .... I weighed Myself last night on between shags lollll I was 93kg at 8pm but 91 kg this morning - Dam!! Good news though , first week in 5 I've not dropped any weight ... So I've gained a kilo I'm the last week , today's a treat day ... Im ravenous ( nothing to do with the all night banging  ) so just polished off these 2 bad boys !!


Thats not fair you fat rat!!! mmm I could eat them now:cursing:

How the fck are you putting on weight when ya doing shagging marathons???

So who's the lucky man? is it a steady relationship or just a fck buddy?


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Thats not fair you fat rat!!! mmm I could eat them now:cursing:
> 
> How the fck are you putting on weight when ya doing shagging marathons???
> 
> So who's the lucky man? is it a steady relationship or just a fck buddy?


Dude I've not been beefing anyone for a couple of month so this is welcome sexercise  he's new, he's hot , early days but open doors


----------



## Jay.32

keep him on his toes!!


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 150 reps.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Trained Legs
> 
> - squats 4 sets
> 
> - Leg extentions 4 sets
> 
> - romanian deadlift 4 sets
> 
> - Hamstring curls 4 sets
> 
> - standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 150 reps.


nice sesshhhh Jay, told ya i started squating again after years didn't i ?

when i was bang in to them i did extensions first to isolate the muscle......

legs tomorrow for me

dinnae forget tae weigh the morra !


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> nice sesshhhh Jay, told ya i started squating again after years didn't i ?
> 
> when i was bang in to them i did extensions first to isolate the muscle......
> 
> legs tomorrow for me
> 
> dinnae forget tae weigh the morra !


Yes mate go easy on them squats, dont need injurys now...

Ive set a reminder on my phone for weigh in the morning :lol:


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Things looking good Jay. Your calf work sounds pretty demanding. I might try something similar tomorrow as mine aren't growing one bit.


----------



## Jay.32

radicalry00 said:


> Things looking good Jay. Your calf work sounds pretty demanding. I might try something similar tomorrow as mine aren't growing one bit.


They are mate, but im only lifting body weight. with only having 5 second breaks, they dont get chance to cool down.

do as many reps as you can, then a 5 second break.. until you reach 150 reps.... or 200 reps if you like.


----------



## Tommy10

Weight ??


----------



## Jay.32

weight this morning is 197lb..... Ive gained 2lb since last week... happy with that


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> weight this morning is 197lb..... Ive gained 2lb since last week... happy with that


Is that just from oxy's


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Is that just from oxy's


maybe Dai... but I am eating like a greedy mother fcka


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> Is that just from oxy's


YEEE - HAAA !!!!


----------



## biglbs

Happy May day chaps


----------



## Tommy10

Knock Knock


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Happy May day chaps


You to mate



Tommy10 said:


> Knock Knock


whos there?


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterday trained
> 
> shoulders
> 
> - Military press 4 sets
> 
> - up right rows 4 sets
> 
> - front straight bar raises 4 sets
> 
> - side lat raises 4 sets
> 
> Triceps
> 
> - Skull crushers 4 sets
> 
> - push downs 4 sets
> 
> - rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set


Here's me thinking u been partying all weekend lol


----------



## Jay.32

No Tom, Ive been a family man all weekend..

I took the her in doors, and my little girl to porthcawl yesterday.. its a seaside town with a fun fair.. it was a great afternoon with about a 3 mile walk too..good cardio.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> No Tom, Ive been a family man all weekend..
> 
> I took the her in doors, and my little girl to porthcawl yesterday.. its a seaside town with a fun fair.. it was a great afternoon with about a 3 mile walk too..good cardio.


Aww that's cute


----------



## Jay.32

trained calves, and cardio was 30 mins on punch bag


----------



## Jay.32

Tonight trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

strength has really shot up tonight...felt great..

Diet has been terrible over the bank hol, but back on form today..


----------



## mal

hows the strength going,mines gone atm,still had a decent sesh today,high reps and

sets,good pumps,


----------



## Jay.32

To be honest is just been gradual up until tonight... my strength just shot up tonight.. didnt know where it came from.

Your strength should kick back now that youve upped your food intake mal


----------



## Jay.32

feeling good today..

Todays fuel

- 4 weetabix, pro shake

- 5 scram eggs on 2 wm toast

- lean mince, boiled potato, shot of wheatgrass and cod liver oil

- 5 scram eggs on 2 wm toast

- chicken, veg & potato

- pro shake

- havent decided on pre bed meal yet?


----------



## mal

mornin dude, diet looks good....loads of eggs for me today..need loads of protein after

yesterday...


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> mornin dude, diet looks good....loads of eggs for me today..need loads of protein after
> 
> yesterday...


Whats your weight now Mal? and hight?


----------



## mal

15.8 5.11,dont know whats gonna happen over the next few weeks,as ive ramped everything

up after the long diet,this new gear will need 4 weeks to kick in ,and diet imo.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> feeling good today..
> 
> Todays fuel
> 
> - 4 weetabix, pro shake
> 
> - 5 scram eggs on 2 wm toast
> 
> - lean mince, boiled potato, shot of wheatgrass and cod liver oil
> 
> - 5 scram eggs on 2 wm toast
> 
> - chicken, veg & potato
> 
> - pro shake
> 
> - havent decided on pre bed meal yet?


Mum yummy , pre bed I have 2 oatcakes with cottage cheese / salmon or peanut butter


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> 15.8 5.11,dont know whats gonna happen over the next few weeks,as ive ramped everything
> 
> up after the long diet,this new gear will need 4 weeks to kick in ,and diet imo.


I'll catch you ya jammy cow lol


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> I'll catch you ya jammy cow lol


I need to get bigger though,if i can do that and drop weight il be happy,ide love to

be 15 lean and more muscular,gonna take time,which i aint got:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Mum yummy , pre bed I have 2 oatcakes with cottage cheese / salmon or peanut butter


I normally have rice cakes with whole earth peanut butter...

I cant stand the taste of cottage cheese...


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> I need to get bigger though,if i can do that and drop weight il be happy,ide love to
> 
> be 15 lean and more muscular,gonna take time,which i aint got:lol:


You must be pretty lean already mal.. going by your height and weight...and if you waste line is 32"


----------



## mal

I still havnt had no breaky lol,might nip out for some cardio....


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> I need to get bigger though,if i can do that and drop weight il be happy,ide love to
> 
> be 15 lean and more muscular,gonna take time,which i aint got:lol:


Why no time ?


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> I normally have rice cakes with whole earth peanut butter...
> 
> I cant stand the taste of cottage cheese...


I love it with pineapple or beat root


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Why no time ?


He's 59 years old now T :lol:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> You must be pretty lean already mal.. going by your height and weight...and if you waste line is 32"


I am'ish, but the more muscle you carry the better condition,you can always lose more fat,but

you need the muscle,so trying to do both at the same time,i look stringy in my last pic,dont like

the look tbh,so need a bit more beef lol.

View attachment 83072


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> I am'ish, but the more muscle you carry the better condition,you can always lose more fat,but
> 
> you need the muscle,so trying to do both at the same time,i look stringy in my last pic,dont like
> 
> the look tbh,so need a bit more beef lol.
> 
> View attachment 83072


look alright to me mate


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Why no time ?


It would be great to be 18 again


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> I am'ish, but the more muscle you carry the better condition,you can always lose more fat,but
> 
> you need the muscle,so trying to do both at the same time,i look stringy in my last pic,dont like
> 
> the look tbh,so need a bit more beef lol.
> 
> View attachment 83072


I know what your saying mate...its gettin the balance right.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> It would be great to be 18 again


i think we all want to be 18


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> look *alright *to me mate


:lol:i dont want to look just alright dai,i want look sh1t hot!!!!some areas have become stubborn

for growth,and there not much i can do about it.Trying to get good balance is near impossible.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> :lol:i dont want to look just alright dai,i want look sh1t hot!!!!some areas have become stubborn
> 
> for growth,and there not much i can do about it.Trying to get good balance is near impossible.


haha yeh good point


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> :lol:i dont want to look just alright dai,i want look sh1t hot!!!!some areas have become stubborn
> 
> for growth,and there not much i can do about it.Trying to get good balance is near impossible.


you will get there mate... all in good time


----------



## biglbs

Tryin to get out to fix car fookin phone keeps going!lol

I would just love to be as young as you guys,lol x


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Tryin to get out to fix car fookin phone keeps going!lol
> 
> I would just love to be as young as you guys,lol x


Cheer up grancha


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Cheer up grancha


it's raining too


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 150 reps.

No training tonight.... going out for some NICE FOOD with a mate I havent seen for ages..


----------



## biglbs

nice !


----------



## Jay.32

Weight this morning is 199lb.... another 2lb gain since last week..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Weight this morning is 199lb.... another 2lb gain since last week..


hows the test?


----------



## Jay.32

Good mate, and im not holding much water due to running 20mg nolva ed.. Just need to clean up my diet a bit.. im eating what is needed, but also eating junk here and there..

Im going to zanti in August, and I want to get pretty lean for that, so Ive got 15 weeks to cut... if this fails, I will have to turn to DNP :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

yeh DNP is on the cards to but I think I'm going to try Tbol and T3 first


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh DNP is on the cards to but I think I'm going to try Tbol and T3 first


tbol???


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> tbol???


whats up with the ???


----------



## Jay.32

explain tbol for cutting?

Ive never used it mate


----------



## Dai Jones

A right, well T3 is catabolic so to not loose muscle while cycling T3 the likes of Anavar or Tbol is cycled at the same time


----------



## Dai Jones

Also I haven't used it either but looks like i've just found a source so maybe on the cards at some point


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Weight this morning is 199lb.... another 2lb gain since last week..


Well done Jay , I've got my endoscopy at 2 so no food since last night bloody starving !! I'm not having the anaesthetic ... Cause u have to stay in for 4 hrs if you do ... My gag reflex is trained to perfection anyway  weigh in tomoz for me wonder if I've gained? Was 205 last saturday that was 9 lb up ... Would live another 3 ??


----------



## Jay.32

all the best with that Tommy


----------



## Jay.32

Updated pics taken today at work

Dai can you put them up properly mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

its ok Dai... then done this time


----------



## Dai Jones

Looking good dude, we have the same build will have to try your diet


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Looking good dude, we have the same build will have to try your diet


m1 - kebabs

m2 - pizza

m3 - curry

m4 - fis & chips

m5 - ice cream

:thumbup1:

do it Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> m1 - kebabs
> 
> m2 - pizza
> 
> m3 - curry
> 
> m4 - fis & chips
> 
> m5 - ice cream
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> do it Dai


No way I already have it spot on apart from the ice cream :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Just ate 3 lean mince burgers....500g of lean mince:whistling:


----------



## mal

Glad to se someones on a worse diet than me lol.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay u look bigger than 200lb dude


----------



## Jay.32

people keep saying this to me... but i am 199lb and 6ft tall


----------



## biglbs

Dai Jones said:


> A right, well T3 is catabolic so to not loose muscle while cycling T3 the likes of Anavar or Tbol is cycled at the same time


T3 can be very anabolic when used with many aas,by itself it is catabolic,or can be,a very complex subject though.

Basicaly free t3 acts in a synergy with aas to a degree enabling better anobolism,i have it someplace but ---where?.....mmmm


----------



## Dai Jones

biglbs said:


> T3 can be very anabolic when used with many aas,by itself it is catabolic,or can be,a very complex subject though.
> 
> Basicaly free t3 acts in a synergy with aas to a degree enabling better anobolism,i have it someplace but ---where?.....mmmm


Wow learn something new everyday :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> people keep saying this to me... but i am 199lb and 6ft tall


No weight in until Monday for me missed a days food with the hospital


----------



## Jay.32

UPDATE!!

Hi all, I havent been on for a while due to working away and being on a course.

Ive still been training hard, but the diet hasnt been the best due to being away and on a course..but its back to the grind today....

Last night trained back and traps..


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> UPDATE!!
> 
> Hi all, I havent been on for a while due to working away and being on a course.
> 
> Ive still been training hard, but the diet hasnt been the best due to being away and on a course..but its back to the grind today....
> 
> Last night trained back and traps..


Was wondering ?? Lol at least ur training dude


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> UPDATE!!
> 
> Hi all, I havent been on for a while due to working away and being on a course.
> 
> Ive still been training hard, but the diet hasnt been the best due to being away and on a course..but its back to the grind today....
> 
> Last night trained back and traps..


Ive been laying bricks all day,im in bits lol,backs aching like a bitch and i gotta train it tomorrow,ive eaten

nothing today apart from some whey and cottage cheese mate,so dont worry to much about grub atm!!

its another cut day for me...


----------



## Jay.32

trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 150 reps.

Cardio, 15 mins on punch bag


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Ive been laying bricks all day,im in bits lol,backs aching like a bitch and i gotta train it tomorrow,ive eaten
> 
> nothing today apart from some whey and cottage cheese mate,so dont worry to much about grub atm!!
> 
> its another cut day for me...


I was eating plenty mate, it was just plenty of sh!t :lol:

Back on it now though..


----------



## Jay.32

Weight today was 200lb only a 1lb gain this week...

I dont think my scales are very accurate, so will have to pop in to boots or somewhere to weigh.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Weight today was 200lb only a 1lb gain this week...
> 
> I dont think my scales are very accurate, so will have to pop in to boots or somewhere to weigh.


Still 200 dude


----------



## Jay.32

trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

Tonights cheat was, pate, cheese crackers pickled onions and pork pies.... with a nice bottle of Austrailian red


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> trained
> 
> shoulders
> 
> - Military press 4 sets
> 
> - up right rows 4 sets
> 
> - front straight bar raises 4 sets
> 
> - side lat raises 4 sets
> 
> Triceps
> 
> - Skull crushers 4 sets
> 
> - push downs 4 sets
> 
> - rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set
> 
> Tonights cheat was, pate, cheese crackers pickled onions and pork pies.... with a nice bottle of Austrailian red


Thats a bit posh for a Welshman


----------



## Jay.32

North wales yes!! not for south wales:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> North wales yes!! not for south wales:laugh:


true :laugh:


----------



## mal

woke up this morn and got big,,gonna blow up this week me thinks..raming the food down

now lol. 15 stone -10 on sunday at the pool! thats 220lbs so fvck yall........


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> woke up this morn and got big,,gonna blow up this week me thinks..raming the food down
> 
> now lol. 15 stone -10 on sunday at the pool! thats 220lbs so fvck yall........


Fatty!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Fatty!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


got abs dude ...i got abs my hard dieting has paid dividend's...im gonna be smokin hot come july:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> got abs dude ...i got abs my hard dieting has paid dividend's...im gonna be smokin hot come july:thumb:


I need to shape up & catch up


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> I need to shape up & catch up


just be consistant ,week in week out...whatever it takes..


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> just be consistant ,week in week out...whatever it takes..


I know what you mean Mal... but ive been struggling lately due to working 7 days a week, working away, staying in hotels...


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> I know what you mean Mal... but ive been *struggling lately *due to working 7 days a week, working away, staying in hotels...


back to norm now or what? or is that a regular thing,ide have to find a local gym mate,even just 2 workouts

a week is enough,bit of planing etc job done.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> back to norm now or what? or is that a regular thing,ide have to find a local gym mate,even just 2 workouts
> 
> a week is enough,bit of planing etc job done.


Training has been fine mate...im only working away at weekends, staying in hotels.. so I use them 2 days as rest days. its just hard to keep to my diet staying away in the hotel. and this week im working in Hereford covering a site I used to run, while the guy who runs it now, is on leave.

At my site in Bridgend, Ive got a kitchen with a cooker! so cook all my food is cooked fresh. all Ive got in hereford is a poxy microwave..

My training has been bang on mate... its just my diet not 100% I will have to prepare my food in the nights....hate doing that.


----------



## Jay.32

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

Cardio was 15 minutes skipping


----------



## Keeks

Hallo you! Glad alls well with your training. It can be a pain preparing all food the night before but at least its done then and diets spot on and in line with training. I just do mine when I make my tea, all cooking done then feet up and chill.


----------



## Milky

Where the hell have you been ???


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Hallo you! Glad alls well with your training. It can be a pain preparing all food the night before but at least its done then and diets spot on and in line with training. I just do mine when I make my tea, all cooking done then feet up and chill.


Hello Daffy,

Im so used to cooking everything fresh, not fussed on warming things up... dont taste as good... but I will have to this week.

Saw your pics at bodypower.. you look great, and looked like you enjoyed it.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Where the hell have you been ???


who me?? or keeks ?


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> who me?? or keeks ?


You you bloody lunatic, its your journal !!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hello Daffy,
> 
> Im so used to cooking everything fresh, not fussed on warming things up... dont taste as good... but I will have to this week.
> 
> Saw your pics at bodypower.. you look great, and looked like you enjoyed it.


Yeah things dont taste quite as good when heated up.

Ahhh thank you, I had the most amazing time, it was great, a must if you havent been before, and if you have, then its a must go again! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> You you bloody lunatic, its your journal !!


 :lol: Ive been working 7 days a week mate to help pay for this years family holiday and work on my house. Got to take the money while its there!!

Ive also been working at different sites, so not always by my pc... ive been cold turkey missing the place lol..

I did drop in your journal and see that DNP is not for you!!!! atleast you got rid of a stone in weight though...nice result


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yeah things dont taste quite as good when heated up.
> 
> Ahhh thank you, I had the most amazing time, it was great, a must if you havent been before, and if you have, then its a must go again! :thumb:


definatly going next year.. had work I couldnt turn down.. bring some quark for me next year:tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> definatly going next year.. had work I couldnt turn down.. bring some quark for me next year:tongue:


Will see you there next year and of I'll be armed with quark, and will watch over you until you say the magic words 'I love quark' and actually mean it. You will like quark one day, I'll make sure of it!


----------



## Dai Jones

Whats quark ??


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Whats quark ??


something girls eat.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> something girls eat.


a right best leaving it alone then


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

Was a good session, start to see my latts grow.... as they are normally quite stubborn


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Last night trained,
> 
> Back
> 
> - wide grip latt pull downs 4sets
> 
> - Straight arm pull down 4 sets
> 
> - seated cable rows 4 sets
> 
> - bent over barbell rows 3 sets
> 
> Traps
> 
> - barbell shrugs 6 sets
> 
> Was a good session, start to see my latts grow.... as they are normally quite stubborn


always good when ya see your lats grow mine grew when I started row's


----------



## Jay.32

Shoulders & triceps tonight....

working away this weekend so no training sat & sun...


----------



## mal

started some pct caps yesterday,they make you like a dog on heat..awesome:thumb: im

running them with the rest of my cycle..Fvck it!!!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> started some pct caps yesterday,they make you like a dog on heat..awesome:thumb: im
> 
> running them with the rest of my cycle..Fvck it!!!


What are they mal ?


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> What are they mal ?


those Rhom pct caps,they got clomid,tamox,proviron..and some sort of sex hormone...


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> those Rhom pct caps,they got clomid,tamox,proviron..and some sort of sex hormone...


sounds good that, where from Mal if you can say


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> sounds good that, where from Mal if you can say


Off a local guy dai,think ide be breaking rules with anymore info lol.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> those Rhom pct caps,they got clomid,tamox,proviron..and some sort of sex hormone...


I want them !


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Whats quark ??





mal said:


> something girls eat.


How have I missed this?????

Quark is amazing, in fact its about the most amazing food there is or has ever been!!!! And not just for girls you know! :tongue:

Low fat, low carb soft cheese high in protein and so tasty mixed with either flavour drops or protien powder. Can be made into quiche, cheesecake, used in cooking, to replace mayonnaise, the list is endless.

It also has the unique ability to turn people into broken records......this has happened to me!


----------



## Replicator

Jay.32 said:


> WEIGHT 207lb
> 
> HIGHT 6FT
> 
> TRAINING
> 
> mon - chest & biceps
> 
> Tue - back & traps
> 
> Thur - legs & calves
> 
> Fri - shoulders & triceps
> 
> CHEST - incline smith machine 3 sets, incline dumbell press 3 sets, decline bench press 3 sets, fly machine 3 sets.
> 
> BICEPS - preecher machine 3 sets, straight bar cable machine 3 sets, dumbell curls 3 sets.
> 
> BACK - wide bar pull downs 3 sets, standing rows 3 sets, seated pulls 3 sets, dumbell rows 3 sets.
> 
> TRAPS - machine shrugs 6 sets.
> 
> LEGS - squat 3 sets, leg press 3 sets, leg extentions 3 sets, Hamstring machine 5 sets.
> 
> CALVES - seated calve machine 6 sets
> 
> SHOULDERS - smith machine press 3 sets, upright rows 3 sets, side dumbell raises 3 sets, front dumbell raises 3 sets.
> 
> TRICEPS - scull crushers 3 sets, cable machine push downs 3 sets, over head dumbell extentions 3 sets.
> 
> DIET
> 
> Meal 1 - Jbc Mass gainer shake, 45g protien, 40g carbs, 394 cals.
> 
> Meal 2 - 100g oats, 3 eggs, multi vitamin
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g chicken breast, potato, veg, 4x1000mg omega 3 cod liver oil
> 
> Meal 4 - CNP flap jack, 18g protien, 30g carbs
> 
> Meal 5 - same as meal 3
> 
> post work out protien shake 45g protien
> 
> Meal 6 - 4 eggs
> 
> slow release protien shake before bed.
> 
> I also snack between meals with rice cakes and peanut btter.
> 
> Seem to of hit a brick wall with my biceps, not getting anymore growth can anyone suggest a new routine?
> 
> My aim is to bulk up to 17 stone before cutting...


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32

Weight on friday was 201lb


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> How have I missed this?????
> 
> Quark is amazing, in fact its about the most amazing food there is or has ever been!!!! And not just for girls you know! :tongue:
> 
> Low fat, low carb soft cheese high in protein and so tasty mixed with either flavour drops or protien powder. Can be made into quiche, cheesecake, used in cooking, to replace mayonnaise, the list is endless.
> 
> It also has the unique ability to turn people into broken records......this has happened to me!


Looks good to me


----------



## Replicator

[quote=Jay.32;3156930

Thanks replictator.... it is my plastering business, but I dont do much of the plastering anymore. Im sat at a desk most of the time.

Th post your replying to was a good while ago, and my arms have improved a bit since then.

But thanks for dropping in with advice mate..


----------



## Jay.32

Replicator said:


> Yea I know LOL, I seen it was 2009,hence the 2012 reference, but jsut thought Id put it out there anyway.
> 
> its still a good idea to try once in a whlie ......also gives your elbow joints a break even if they arent giving you bother.
> 
> Bonus now your sitting at a desk tho LOL at least there getting a rest .........its all good and good luck in getting work for your business in these tight times.


cheers fella, the business is doing fine. I just have others do the work for me lol


----------



## mal

have you been been hitting the coast jay,,the weathers the bollocks!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> have you been been hitting the coast jay,,the weathers the bollocks!!!!


No mate Ive been working away in Wellinton at the weekend... But im off next weekend, so as long as the weathers good Im taking the family camping in Newgale west wales. Its a lovely little campsite right on the beach. so I will be getting plenty of surf... :thumb:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> No mate Ive been working away in Wellinton at the weekend... But im off next weekend, so as long as the weathers good Im taking the family camping in Newgale west wales. Its a lovely little campsite right on the beach. so I will be getting plenty of surf... :thumb:


Awesome,lets hope it lasts....Are you able to train much this week..


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Awesome,lets hope it lasts....Are you able to train much this week..


yes mate, just trained chest & biseps... it was a struggle tonight in this heat... I was sweating like I was DNP:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> yes mate, just trained chest & biseps... it was a struggle tonight in this heat... I was sweating like I was DNP:laugh:


How ya doin?


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> How ya doin?


Not bad mate, even though im so busy with work! my training is still going good..

Hows things with you now?


----------



## Jay.32

Cardio today was 30 minute bike ride... and later I will be shifting 1 tonne of chippings from the front of my house to the back... so I think I will be missing training tonight...


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

Weight this morning was 199lb a loss of 2lb since last week, but im happy with that. Over the last 2 weeks ive changed my diet, reducing my carbs, swapping lean mince for turkey etc...this is to reduce bf% for my hols in august. Ive noticed the change in my body.. and last night I popped over my mate's who I havent seen for a couple of weeks... He said I looked much leaner.. so im buzzing with that compliment..

Todays cardio this afternoon will be 3 hours surfing!!!


----------



## mal

good stuff mate,day off today im shattered,gonna train this morn delts and arms...i started

some tri tren yest,so slowly gonna start ramping it all up over the next 10 weeks for my

hol's too.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> good stuff mate,day off today im shattered,gonna train this morn delts and arms...i started
> 
> some tri tren yest,so slowly gonna start ramping it all up over the next 10 weeks for my
> 
> hol's too.


What you running with the tri test? and where you going on hols mate?


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> What you running with the tri test? and where you going on hols mate?


I go to Italy every year now,Calabria....ive got test 4oo and a multi test 350,im gonna come of the tabs

now and replace it with tri-tren and get some mast-enth soon too,should of had it this week,so need

to get that sorted.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> I go to Italy every year now,Calabria....ive got test 4oo and a multi test 350,im gonna come of the tabs
> 
> now and replace it with tri-tren and get some mast-enth soon too,should of had it this week,so need
> 
> to get that sorted.


Nice! I love italy.. my misses is Italian.

Im coming to the end of my cycle, im not sure weather to run straight into a cutting cycle..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Nice! I love italy.. my misses is Italian.
> 
> Im coming to the end of my cycle, im not sure weather to run straight into a cutting cycle..


Pic or no Italian


----------



## Jay.32

Just for you Dai


----------



## Jay.32

And here she is with blond hair


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just for you Dai
> 
> View attachment 84966





Jay.32 said:


> And here she is with blond hair
> 
> View attachment 84967


haha good lad not affraid to show her off :thumb:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Nice! I love italy.. my misses is Italian.
> 
> Im coming to the end of my cycle, im not sure weather to run straight into a cutting cycle..


go on a low test...npp...tren mast,this is what im gonna do,felt like crap in the gym no energy lol.,got to

wait for everything to adjust now,and kick in...

where in italy is she from mate..and doyou go there for visits.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> go on a low test...npp...tren mast,this is what im gonna do,felt like crap in the gym no energy lol.,got to
> 
> wait for everything to adjust now,and kick in...
> 
> where in italy is she from mate..and doyou go there for visits.


Her family are from northern italy.. been out there a couple of times... Italians are very welcoming people I love it out there.

Im running tren, mast & tt400 now..


----------



## Jay.32

Cardio yesterday was 2.5 hours surfing, really enjoyed it, but was absolutely knackered.. so didnt have the energy to train legs...

Will be training legs today..


----------



## biglbs

:lol:Ok so you live in a nice place/lovely lady(Italian at that)/surf for cardio/look great,what is bad in your life mate? :lol:

I am jelly now! 

Good on ya mate!


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> :lol:Ok so you live in a nice place/lovely lady(Italian at that)/surf for cardio/look great,what is bad in your life mate? :lol:
> 
> I am jelly now!
> 
> Good on ya mate!


haha....its not all good mate.

You feeling better now?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Her family are from northern italy.. been out there a couple of times... Italians are very welcoming people I love it out there.
> 
> Im running tren, mast & tt400 now..


Italy's lovely but I'd be a right fat Cnut if I lived there with all the pasta they eat! How long you running the course for pal? Sorry if you've mentioned but il being lazy and not reading past posts!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Italy's lovely but I'd be a right fat Cnut if I lived there with all the pasta they eat! How long you running the course for pal? Sorry if you've mentioned but il being lazy and not reading past posts!


10 weeks mate, got 2 weeks left I think.... not sure weather to run straight into a cutting cycle.. Im going on hols in august, so im trying to get in decent shape for that, also drop bf as low as possible so I can eat and drink what I want out there, with out gaining to much fat...


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> 10 weeks mate, got 2 weeks left I think.... not sure weather to run straight into a cutting cycle.. Im going on hols in august, so im trying to get in decent shape for that, also drop bf as low as possible so I can eat and drink what I want out there, with out gaining to much fat...


Why don't you do a cruise for 4 weeks and then a 8 week blast? Think that should bring you to your hol, should it? I've got magaluf in less than 3 weeks and its an all inclusive stag do, which means I'll look lean for the first 2 days and then a bloated mess for the next 2!


----------



## liam0810

Double post!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Why don't you do a cruise for 4 weeks and then a 8 week blast? Think that should bring you to your hol, should it? I've got magaluf in less than 3 weeks and its an all inclusive stag do, which means I'll look lean for the first 2 days and then a bloated mess for the next 2!


That was my first plan.. to cruise, its still an option. I think I'll decide in 2 weeks afer my last jab..

Even though Im losing bf at the mo, im so paranoid of losing muscle too.


----------



## liam0810

If you keep protein high and a small dose of test then you should keep your muscle. I've ran prop and winny and kept muscle. Also if I remember clen is anti catabolic so run that as well


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> If you keep protein high and a small dose of test then you should keep your muscle. I've ran prop and winny and kept muscle. Also if I remember clen is anti catabolic so run that as well


cheers liam..


----------



## liam0810

No worries mate


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> haha....its not all good mate.
> 
> You feeling better now?


Yup fine,but still jelly:whistling:

Just awaiting heart scan results to see if they need to kill and revive me after heart surgery,so all good:lol:

Fook it still on peps and Had to do a sus for TRT as i feel so feminine right now---booooohoooo!


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> That was my first plan.. to cruise, its still an option. I think I'll decide in 2 weeks afer my last jab..
> 
> Even though Im losing bf at the mo, im so paranoid of losing muscle too.


Peps are fantastic buddy!


----------



## Jay.32

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set


----------



## Tommy10

Hello!!!! Thought I would check in ... I'm really well.. Back to normal  weighing in at 204 at the mo , started tt400/ deca... Want to hit 210 soon ...


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Hello!!!! Thought I would check in ... I'm really well.. Back to normal  weighing in at 204 at the mo , started tt400/ deca... Want to hit 210 soon ...


Nice 1 Tommy, glad your feeling better.


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday trained legs..

Todays fasted cardio at 5.45am was hour and a half surfing... them waves battered me, but it felt good.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterday trained legs..
> 
> Todays fasted cardio at 5.45am was hour and a half surfing... them waves battered me, but it felt good.


Awesome !


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> *Awesome* !


And i am:bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Mal im loving that hat and shades mate.... super cool:thumb:


----------



## mal

hows things mate,,i felt cr4p in the gym yest but pumped and full,big drop in strength on bench lol,

trens kicking in, getting some sides already.The pip is doing my head in,its pretty bad tbh.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> hows things mate,,i felt cr4p in the gym yest but pumped and full,big drop in strength on bench lol,
> 
> trens kicking in, getting some sides already.The pip is doing my head in,its pretty bad tbh.


Things not great at home!!! but dont want to go into that on a forum... im just trying to stay focused and not let it fck my training up.

Mal explain your pip to me?

Im on mast, tren and tt400... im having no probs with the tren or mast. But the tt400 is really hard to push in, takes ages. and gives me a pain in the jab area for 3 days after and it stays swollen.???


----------



## liam0810

Have you tried heating the oil up before jabbing? It goes in a little easier but don't think it will help with the pip.

Sorry about things being bad at home mate and hope it's just a phase, keep training and it will keep you sane. It always did me when I was going through personal problems.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Have you tried heating the oil up before jabbing? It goes in a little easier but don't think it will help with the pip.
> 
> Sorry about things being bad at home mate and hope it's just a phase, keep training and it will keep you sane. It always did me when I was going through personal problems.


Thank mate, I have to try and stay focused...

how do you heat it up? put it on a radiator??


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Running it under a hot tap works well. Or drop it in a cup of warm (not boiling water) for 30 secs.


----------



## liam0810

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Running it under a hot tap works well. Or drop it in a cup of warm (not boiling water) for 30 secs.


This mate will work


----------



## Jay.32

Nice 1 lads.... its jab day today


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:



> Things not great at home!!! but dont want to go into that on a forum... im just trying to stay focused and not let it fck my training up.
> 
> Mal explain your pip to me?
> 
> Im on mast, tren and tt400... im having no probs with the tren or mast. But the tt400 is really hard to push in, takes ages. and gives me a pain in the jab area for 3 days after and it stays swollen.???


lasts for 3 days or so ,so unacceptable in my book:cursing: ive used the other meds,test npp ect so i

know there fine,i will heat them tomorrow and see if that helps.

If you heat up your 400 it will become thinner more runny,try that...


----------



## Jay.32

heated it up... it was slightly better but not much difference.. my last bottle of tt400 wasnt as bad as this one..

It must be good stuff, coz im growing!! and im like a s*x pest


----------



## mal

use a bigger needle its workin thats what count's!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> lasts for 3 days or so ,so unacceptable in my book:cursing: ive used the other meds,test npp ect so i
> 
> know there fine,i will heat them tomorrow and see if that helps.
> 
> If you heat up your 400 it will become thinner more runny,try that...


I normally put it in my pocket for a while to heat it up then it pours like a dream .. I'm on PC TT400... had one if those can't jab nights last night ... Grrrrr


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I normally put it in my pocket for a while to heat it up then it pours like a dream .. I'm on PC TT400... had one if those can't jab nights last night ... Grrrrr


The difference is Tommy, theres alot more action going on your pocket!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

my legs are still aching from 2 days ago!!!


----------



## mal

done my jab mixed it with a new t prop,not a good idea tbh:lol: i heated it up,shook it,injected it.....massaging

the area for 5 mins after is supposed to help as well,my left cheek is still sore but better.

Im getting a small hard lump as well after shot? i got rid of this one quick with some hard pressing with

thumb lol.I hope its worth all this agro,i do feel a bit harder this morn though.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> done my jab mixed it with a new t prop,not a good idea tbh:lol: i heated it up,shook it,injected it.....massaging
> 
> the area for 5 mins after is supposed to help as well,my left cheek is still sore but better.
> 
> Im getting a small hard lump as well after shot? i got rid of this one quick with some hard pressing with
> 
> thumb lol.I hope its worth all this agro,*i do feel a bit harder this morn though*.


I felt harder this morning when I saw my misses spread-eagled in bed with a nice black lace thong on


----------



## RACK

Things look like they're goin well on the training front mate, I use training to get away from any probs in life


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> I felt harder this morning when I saw my misses spread-eagled in bed with a nice black lace thong on


ye baby!! roll on the weekend!!im off over neath for a spin,try and get some herbal,hibiscus tea,supposed

to be good for bp,can see it rising soon with the tren lol.

Still rubbin my a'rse lol,its started to ache a bit already ffs!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Finished my mast & tren yesterday.. will be cruising on 0.5ml of tt400 for 3 weeks then 8 week blast on tt400 and one rip.


----------



## Jay.32

Only cardio last night, 30 mins on punch bag.... felt good and released some tension!!!!


----------



## biglbs

What tension you got mate? Surf a bit low? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> What tension you got mate? Surf a bit low? :confused1: :lol:


pmsl....

bit of stress at home... it will sort its self out...


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

Cardio 20 mins on punch bag..... had alot of tention, so I really smashed that bag....felt good.


----------



## Keeks

Sorry to hear things are a bitrough, but power through with the training, I always find its a great stress relief and an escape from reality for an hour or two, cant beat it!  And its weekend!!!!!


----------



## Replicator

Jay.32 said:


> Last night trained,
> 
> Back
> 
> - wide grip latt pull downs 4sets
> 
> - Straight arm pull down 4 sets
> 
> - seated cable rows 4 sets
> 
> - bent over barbell rows 3 sets
> 
> Traps
> 
> - barbell shrugs 6 sets
> 
> Cardio 20 mins on punch bag..... had alot of tention, so I really smashed that bag....felt good.


Nice wee session there Jay :thumbup1: Backs my favourite


----------



## Tommy10

I'm alive ... Just lurking at the mo


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear things are a bitrough, but power through with the training, I always find its a great stress relief and an escape from reality for an hour or two, cant beat it!  And its weekend!!!!!


Thanks Daffy babe, yeah training is a release from it all... its just loss of motivation when things on your mind..

Went out clubbing Saturday night, first time in atleast 6 months had a great time... Had loads of good comments on my shape off people I havent seen for months.

Also pulled all night which was a nice confidence boost.

The down part is..... I have been hung over for 2 days had to phone in sick yesterday... My body really isnt used to cunsuming that much alcohol anymore!

I feel much better today, so lets get back to it!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Hey J... I've decided to crash your journal instead of mine cause of all the bad luck I had with my stomach .. Feel my journal is jinxed lol ... Is that cool ? What u weighing buddy ? Think I'm 204?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Hey J... I've decided to crash your journal instead of mine cause of all the bad luck I had with my stomach .. Feel my journal is jinxed lol ... Is that cool ? What u weighing buddy ? Think I'm 204?


Hey Tommy your more than welcome in here mate...

Im not sure of my weight T, I didnt eat all day sunday with hang over... I will weigh in the morning. I know Im not gaining at the mo, but thats ok coz Im cutting. I had lots of comments that Im looking much leaner, so something is working at the moment...


----------



## Jay.32

tonight trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.

struggled a bit tonight still recovering from sat night!


----------



## Replicator

its all good then


----------



## Jay.32

Replicator said:


> its all good then


Yes mate, ticking over :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> tonight trained Legs
> 
> - squats 4 sets
> 
> - Leg extentions 4 sets
> 
> - romanian deadlift 4 sets
> 
> - Hamstring curls 4 sets
> 
> - standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.
> 
> struggled a bit tonight still recovering from sat night!


 :lol: that will not teach you though!


----------



## Jay.32

no ya right... I will keep punishing myself :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> no ya right... I will keep punishing myself :lol:


It's good to work on the liver i find,from as many angles as you can!!


----------



## Jay.32

My legs are killing from last night!!!! :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

This bad?


----------



## Replicator

Jay.32 said:


> My legs are killing from last night!!!! :cursing:


Must of done it proper then Jay :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> This bad?


Fvck sake ...................mind you, if you sit in the barbers shop for long enough you will eventually get a hair cut !


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> This bad?


thats what Im talking about...


----------



## Jay.32

I was a bit of a naughty boy last night...

It was my daughters parents evening at the school, so me and the misses didnt get out of there until about 7.30... we were both shattered and didnt feel like cooking, so we got fish 7 chips on the way home..

It was tasty, but feel like crap today..

Tonight is chest & biseps


----------



## Jay.32

tonight trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

smashed it, so should be in pain tomorrow...


----------



## Jay.32

Made that fatal mistake again this morning, of opening a packet of Jaffa cakes, with the intention of eating 2! done the pack again!!

Cardio at 2pm this afternoon will be 2 hours surfing.... that will burn the jaffas off.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Made that fatal mistake again this morning, of opening a packet of Jaffa cakes, with the intention of eating 2! done the pack again!!
> 
> Cardio at 2pm this afternoon will be 2 hours surfing.... that will burn the jaffas off.


So easy to do that mate! I can't have anything like that in the house as ive got no willpower once I've had one. If I was you I'd get them all out of the house and just get some in the morning of your cheat day and then when you've eaten what you want bin them.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> So easy to do that mate! I can't have anything like that in the house as ive got no willpower once I've had one. If I was you I'd get them all out of the house and just get some in the morning of your cheat day and then when you've eaten what you want bin them.


mate they wernt in my house.... they was in my desk at work lol. The other day there was an offer on, £1 for a double pack.. I couldnt leave them in the shop.. they were calling me! so I bought them..

Not buying anymore.

They are 1g fat in each cake, 12 cakes... so Ive just consumed 12g's fat..

It could of been worse, they could of been choc hob knobs:lol:


----------



## mal

I had a cheat day yesterday,lots of pound offers up the spar.....should get nice and pumped

in the gym today...


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> I had a cheat day yesterday,lots of pound offers up the spar.....should get nice and pumped
> 
> in the gym today...


what did you have fatty?


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> what did you have fatty?


about half a loaf of toast and jam lol,and fox'es choco shortbread cookie's with protein drinks!


----------



## Keeks

mg: Fish and chips AND jaffa cakes!!!! Im jealous! :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday trained back & traps.. with 20 mins cardio on punch bag..

Went to my brother inlaws for a family bbq, so it was a bit of a cheat day.. I ate plety of chicken, pork, sausages and lean burgers... with some potato salad & mixed salad... so it wasnt that bad..

Oh yeah plus 4 bottles of stella, 2 strong bow and 2 large red wines.

Im just about to start 20 mins of skipping to burn some of it off..


----------



## Tommy10

Are u not hungover ? I would be dead after that !! Weights up to 210 now


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Are u not hungover ? I would be dead after that !! Weights up to 210 now


I was home by 7pm tom, and I drank about 3 pints of water, so I felt fine this morning.

Looking good in new avi mate... Im not sure of my weight as my scales at home are not working.. I know Im not gaining any as im cutting now. Ive had lots of good compliments on bf% loss.. So im happy..

Now my belly is quite flat, im going to start training abbs...starting tonight.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I was a bit of a naughty boy last night...
> 
> It was my daughters parents evening at the school, so me and the misses didnt get out of there until about 7.30... we were both shattered and didnt feel like cooking, so we got fish 7 chips on the way home..
> 
> It was tasty, but feel like crap today..
> 
> Tonight is chest & biseps


can't beat a good fish n chips


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.

Today Starting 9 week blast on one rip and tt400.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> last night trained Legs
> 
> - squats 4 sets
> 
> - Leg extentions 4 sets
> 
> - romanian deadlift 4 sets
> 
> - Hamstring curls 4 sets
> 
> - standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.
> 
> Today Starting 9 week blast on one rip and tt400.


what reps ya doing Jay ?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> what reps ya doing Jay ?


between 8 - 12 Dai.. depending on weight and consuntration..


----------



## Jay.32

Last nifgt trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

really give my delts a good going over...

cardio was 30 min bike ride..


----------



## Jay.32

just done 30 min bike ride.... was nice in the sunshine...


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's


----------



## mal

hows things jay? im doing some delts and arms this morn...followed with a few sets of squats,i

got a new batch of isis tri tren,and its painless thank fvck,this pip has been a nightmare lol.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> hows things jay? im doing some delts and arms this morn...followed with a few sets of squats,i
> 
> got a new batch of isis tri tren,and its painless thank fvck,this pip has been a nightmare lol.


not bad mate, im on one rip eod and having no pip probs yet..

diet is working, im losing bf but, thinking Im losing mass aswel... will upload pic now


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> not bad mate, im on one rip eod and having no pip probs yet..
> 
> diet is working, im losing bf but, thinking Im losing mass aswel... will upload pic now





Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 86597
> View attachment 86598


look alright to me mate, what amount of carbs ya getting in ya


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> look alright to me mate, what amount of carbs ya getting in ya


To be honest Dai, im not measuring them anyway.. Ive just reduced them right down, increased protien.. and not really having cheats.

But I am going to have a cheat tomorrow night... indian takeaway yum yum, with a bottle of red..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> To be honest Dai, im not measuring them anyway.. Ive just reduced them right down, increased protien.. and not really having cheats.
> 
> But I am going to have a cheat tomorrow night... indian takeaway yum yum, with a bottle of red..


sounds good I want chicken tikka now  , well if ya fill out a bit after it then you know what to do


----------



## Jay.32

tikka all week lol


----------



## Jay.32

..


----------



## mal

look good jay tbf you should be happy ,ive been living on chicken corma,cant stop making it lol...ive

had 3 arimidex this week and its made a big diff to condition already,tighter

and leaner looking,will go back to 2 tabs next week as my joints are creeking

already,good stuff though.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> look good jay tbf you should be happy ,ive been living on chicken corma,cant stop making it lol...ive
> 
> had 3 arimidex this week and its made a big diff to condition already,tighter
> 
> and leaner looking,will go back to 2 tabs next week as my joints are creeking
> 
> already,good stuff though.


Thanks mal...

Ive been trying my hardest to reduce bf for hols... on the 27 august.. but I think Ive gone a bit to far... im now scared of carbs lol.

I think I need to up my carbs slightly and increase cardio.. before I lose all my hard earned mass.


----------



## Jay.32

@MAL

Are you making that corma yourself? whats the fat content?


----------



## mal

just eat a bit more on the weekends,and clean through the week,the onerip will take

care of everything else,a small amount of dbol will keep you full or some extra t prop

and proviron...you could try this new product ive heard great things in the states!!!

http://www.whitepowermilk.com/pages/process


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> @MAL
> 
> Are you making that corma yourself? whats the fat content?


Its all spices and chicken...1 can of coconut milk plus olive oil and some

crushed pine nuts and almonds,prob high mate havent counted but its

low carb,theres a curry thia paste as well??? high in fat i recon lol.

Have some carbs on the weekend around a thousand.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Its all spices and chicken...1 can of coconut milk plus olive oil and some
> 
> crushed pine nuts and almonds,prob high mate havent counted but its
> 
> low carb,theres a curry thia paste as well??? high in fat i recon lol.
> 
> Have some carbs on the weekend around a thousand.


Im having a big indian take away, and I got a large, I say large.!!! Tobelerone to eat aswel... yum


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> just eat a bit more on the weekends,and clean through the week,the onerip will take
> 
> care of everything else,a small amount of dbol will keep you full or some extra t prop
> 
> and proviron...you could try this new product ive heard great things in the states!!!
> 
> http://www.whitepowermilk.com/pages/process


Im running tt400 with the one rip... cant aford anything else at the mo,, need all money for hols


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Im having a big indian take away, and I got a large, I say large.!!! Tobelerone to eat aswel... yum


FFs i look in here on my low carbs............................................


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Im having a big indian take away, and I got a large, I say large.!!! Tobelerone to eat aswel... yum


Popcorn is good,a big bag of the toffee covered type,and chocolate cookie's pig out to

the max! im just blending eggs and whey atm,spud for dinner tonight,roll on the weekend...

more curry and wine.


----------



## Aaron20

Just looked at the first page of this thread then skipped to the end lol. Deffo looking better mate! It says journey to competing, you done a show yet? Cos im not gonna read through all 62 pages haha.


----------



## Jay.32

No mate, I got close to competing but failed through a back injury..

will be competing in the near future when finances are a bit better... Im just cutting at the moment for my holiday..

Nice 1 for dropping in.


----------



## Jay.32

Weight today is 193lbs

so Ive lost 8lbs in the last 4 weeks


----------



## mal

exellent mate ive had around 1400 cals today ,fish n stuff will do the same tom,,and eat

heavy mon...some wine later though lol.


----------



## Milky

mal said:


> exellent mate ive had around 1400 cals today ,fish n stuff will do the same tom,,and eat
> 
> heavy mon...some wine later though lol.


I think this is where l have an advantage over some, being a non drinker means l dont so sh*t loads fo calories having a drink at weekends etc.

I really think its a big hurdle for some people.


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Weight today is 193lbs
> 
> so Ive lost 8lbs in the last 4 weeks


2-3lbs per week is ideal.well done mate


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> exellent mate ive had around 1400 cals today ,fish n stuff will do the same tom,,and eat
> 
> heavy mon...some wine later though lol.


Im on the red now mal... going down nicely after my indian take away refeed....


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> I think this is where l have an advantage over some, being a non drinker means l dont so sh*t loads fo calories having a drink at weekends etc.
> 
> I really think its a big hurdle for some people.


I dont drink much milky, couple of glasses of wine..

But the misses is away on a hen weekend... so im sinking a bottle tonight, and enjoying the peace & quiet... :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> 2-3lbs per week is ideal.well done mate


cheers fella


----------



## mal

iive had 2 glasses dude i feel like sh1t now,i dont drink much either as you can tell lol,,

Milky drinking is a mugs game for sure!!!


----------



## Jay.32

trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> I dont drink much milky, couple of glasses of wine..
> 
> But the misses is away on a hen weekend... so im sinking a bottle tonight, and enjoying the peace & quiet... :thumb:





mal said:


> iive had 2 glasses dude i feel like sh1t now,i dont drink much either as you can tell lol,,
> 
> Milky drinking is a mugs game for sure!!!


Listen chaps l didnt mean that to sound patronising or condascending, it was merely an observation.

You want to drink then great, l just think l am very lucky l dont have that temptation.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Listen chaps l didnt mean that to sound patronising or condascending, it was merely an observation.
> 
> You want to drink then great, l just think l am very lucky l dont have that temptation.


Didnt think that at all fella:thumbup1:

Im love your chest milky... :tongue:


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> Didnt think that at all fella:thumbup1:
> 
> Im love your chest milky... :tongue:


I work hard on it mate.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> I work hard on it mate.


you must be benching 300:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Weight today is 193lbs
> 
> so Ive lost 8lbs in the last 4 weeks


I didn't realise you were cutting


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I didn't realise you were cutting


Yes mate, only for my holiday in august.. then back to bulking..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate, only for my holiday in august.. then back to bulking..


a right, well done then mate


----------



## mal

alright lads! protien 40 grm for breakfast,been out for a 2 mile walk,and just had some hibiscus tea lol,

im on a sort of a fast today around 500 cals maybe,cos thats the way i roll!!!!

high cal medium carb tomoz,then 1400cal on wed no carbs..eggs n stuff.

gear today,npp tritren susblend and t prop..30mg dbol,should harden up nice this week....

adex 1mg eod.


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained legs and abbs...

First time training abbs this year, will be training them every other day


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

felt strong & pumped


----------



## Jay.32

last night was just cardio... 20 mins on punch bag, 10 mins skipping


----------



## Jay.32

Trained bac & traps,

Cardio 45 mins bike ride


----------



## Dai Jones

you going to put up ya diet?


----------



## Jay.32

Just for you Dai :thumb:

Meal 1 - 3 weetabix, 6 raw eggs

Meal 2 - 150g roast turkey 2 wholemeal bread

Meal 3 - 150g roast turkey 2 wholemeal bread, shot of wheatgrass

Meal 4 - 5 scram eggs, shot of wheatgrass

Meal 5 - varies!! roasted veg, with chicken or beef, or chicken stirfry..

Meal 6 - 6 raw eggs, 2 rice cakes with wholearth peanut butter.

Meal 7 - pro shake before bed.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just for you Dai :thumb:
> 
> Meal 1 - 3 weetabix, 6 raw eggs
> 
> Meal 2 - 150g roast turkey 2 wholemeal bread
> 
> Meal 3 - 150g roast turkey 2 wholemeal bread, shot of wheatgrass
> 
> Meal 4 - 5 scram eggs, shot of wheatgrassMeal 5 - varies!! roasted veg, with chicken or beef, or chicken stirfry..
> 
> Meal 6 - 6 raw eggs, 2 rice cakes with wholearth peanut butter.
> 
> Meal 7 - pro shake before bed.


Wheatgrass??


----------



## Jay.32

Its from Holland & Barrett. its a green powder, you mix a teaspoonful with a shot of water or juice... mixed it up and drink it.. its the equivalent of eating 2lb of veg..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Its from Holland & Barrett. its a green powder, you mix a teaspoonful with a shot of water or juice... mixed it up and drink it.. its the equivalent of eating 2lb of veg..


bloody hell will be looking into this


----------



## cladden87

maybe a silly question m8 but is this a bulk up diet and how do u take ur weat grass?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> bloody hell will be looking into this


its a small bag for £7.50 but its lasted me a month and half, and still got a weeks worth left


----------



## Jay.32

cladden87 said:


> maybe a silly question m8 but is this a bulk up diet and how do u take ur weat grass?


No mate, cutting... there would be alot!!! more carbs in there if bulking... I will be starting my bulk at the end of August after my holiday..

I take the weetgrass with water


----------



## cladden87

and raw eggs? rocky balboa style in a glass lol wot u havin post workout and pre workout m8


----------



## cladden87

wot would u add 2 that diet for a clean bulk if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Jay.32

Normally meal 6 or a pro shake


----------



## Jay.32

Potato, rice and more veg. also lean mince, steak and chicken breast..

Take a look back in my journal when Im not cutting and you will see my diet.


----------



## Jay.32

Suppose to be training shoulders & triceps tonight with a 45 min bike ride for cardio.. but Ive pulled my back out over the weekend, I thought it would of eased off by now but it hasnt, so I think it will be a couple of days rest.. instead of making it worse... :cursing:


----------



## mal

hi mate,is that the same injury you had before? ive been stuck down renault all mornin ffs

waiting for my mot and service,starved to death lol,ended up in some dodgy cafe eating

bacon butties with ketchup,gutted:whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> hi mate,is that the same injury you had before? ive been stuck down renault all mornin ffs
> 
> waiting for my mot and service,starved to death lol,ended up in some dodgy cafe eating
> 
> bacon butties with ketchup,gutted:whistling:


nothing wrong with that


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> nothing wrong with that


Cost me 4 notes though ,friggin rip off,i was in tescos before that,coffee was 1.60,im a tight a'rse lol.

il take sarnie's next time and a flask:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> hi mate,is that the same injury you had before? ive been stuck down renault all mornin ffs
> 
> waiting for my mot and service,starved to death lol,ended up in some dodgy cafe eating
> 
> bacon butties with ketchup,gutted:whistling:


Yes mate.. if I dont rest it.. I will be fcked.. did ya motor pass the MOT?


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> Cost me 4 notes though ,friggin rip off,i was in tescos before that,coffee was 1.60,im a tight a'rse lol.
> 
> il take sarnie's next time and a flask:lol:


sod that


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate.. if I dont rest it.. I will be fcked.. did ya motor pass the MOT?


Ye dude theres only like 6000 on the clock lol,£129 for both not bad,although i went fvkin impressed to

find out they took it to gorseinon for the test,using my diesel fvckin ****s,whats all that about?

I wouldnt have had it done there if ide known that,there about a grands worth of tools in the back!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Ye dude theres only like 6000 on the clock lol,£129 for both not bad,although i went fvkin impressed to
> 
> find out they took it to gorseinon for the test,using my diesel fvckin ****s,whats all that about?
> 
> I wouldnt have had it done there if ide known that,*there about a grands worth of tools in the back!*


what was your address again Mal.. just incase im in the area, I will pop in for a cuppa.


----------



## mal

I live in morriston mate,call in anytime..il break out my best tea bags! and lock all my tools

up the shed!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> I live in morriston mate,call in anytime..il break out my best tea bags! and lock all my tools
> 
> up the shed!


pmsl :lol:now youve just told me they are in the shed lol put the kettle on :laugh:


----------



## mal

You havnt seen my shed though,its not just any shed pml,and its a long long way from the road,lots of obstacles n

****,plus me in the tree's with my rifle:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> You havnt seen my shed though,its not just any shed pml,and its a long long way from the road,lots of obstacles n
> 
> ****,plus me in the tree's with my rifle:lol:


 :lol: fort knocks!!! with Mal the sniper :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> You havnt seen my shed though,its not just any shed pml,and its a long long way from the road,lots of obstacles n
> 
> ****,plus me in the tree's with my rifle :lol:





Jay.32 said:


> :lol: fort knocks!!! with Mal the sniper :thumb:


spud gun more like


----------



## Jay.32

went to doctors this morning, looks like I have to rest for a week.. Doc gave me Diazipan (so im now floating like a butterfly! ) and ibrophen..

so on settee watching jeremy kile!!! lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Ya back that bad mate?


----------



## Tommy10

Hello Wales  wee update , 6 weeks on to test/ deca cycle gained 8lb.. no bloat or water but adding size and strength is defo up !


----------



## Jay.32

welcome back Tommy,

where you been? or is it your in love again???


----------



## Keeks

Get well soon!!! And enjoy Jeremy Kyle, and the floating!!


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> welcome back Tommy,
> 
> where you been? or is it your in love again???


Ive been around dude :thumb:

been on a mission since my illness, thats 5 weeks ago now and been training/ earting hard

still with the Latino...in fact were an item now  thats 2.5 months now :w00t:

so been busy with that...plus point is that he does PT aswell as lecturing/ writing Medicine...so hes got tons of knowledge

( im in love) :surrender:

whats the story with u back? you know i had 2 discs out>


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Get well soon!!! And enjoy Jeremy Kyle, and the floating!!


 :lol: thanks Daffy babe, I dont really watch Jeremy Kyle, im more into loose women. god that sounded bad lol. you know what I meant.

The rest is nice but I cant wait to get back in the gym....

xx


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Ive been around dude :thumb:
> 
> been on a mission since my illness, thats 5 weeks ago now and been training/ earting hard
> 
> still with the Latino...in fact were an item now  thats 2.5 months now :w00t:
> 
> so been busy with that...plus point is that he does PT aswell as lecturing/ writing Medicine...so hes got tons of knowledge
> 
> ( im in love) :surrender:
> 
> whats the story with u back? you know i had 2 discs out>


Glad things are good in your world T... and suck up as much knowledge as you can from your new man...

Its a reacuring back injury, but its been ok for ages until now.. I should be back on form by the weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Glad things are good in your world T... and suck up as much knowledge as you can from your new man...
> 
> Its a reacuring back injury, but its been ok for ages until now.. I should be back on form by the weekend :thumbup1:


i fear my back will go again, had 5 years of hell with it.....but been good since the last OP 6 year ago


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> i fear my back will go again, had 5 years of hell with it.....but been good since the last OP 6 year ago


dont jinx yourself tommy... looks like your getting plenty of cardio in the bedroom... so thats where the back will go lol


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: thanks Daffy babe, I dont really watch Jeremy Kyle, im more into loose women. god that sounded bad lol. you know what I meant.
> 
> The rest is nice but I cant wait to get back in the gym....
> 
> xx


:laugh: Yep, sounds bad but if you like loose women, then enjoy them then! 

I bet, but be careful when you get back to the gym, otherwise even more loose women! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :laugh: Yep, sounds bad but if you like loose women, then enjoy them then!
> 
> I bet, but be careful when you get back to the gym, otherwise even more loose women! x


 :lol: ok, i will start watching homes under the hammer!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: ok, i will start watching homes under the hammer!


More acceptable! x


----------



## Tommy10

S O S .... I'm sat on a bench near the gym on a massive downer .. got this massive anxiety .. necked an oxy an hour ago with breakfast ... 7 week in cycle test / deca ... It's kicked in but it's knocked me !! anyone had this .. I'm struggling to get up and go inside the gym!! What's happening ??


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> S O S .... I'm sat on a bench near the gym on a massive downer .. got this massive anxiety .. necked an oxy an hour ago with breakfast ... 7 week in cycle test / deca ... It's kicked in but it's knocked me !! anyone had this .. I'm struggling to get up and go inside the gym!! What's happening ??


close ya eyes, breath, think of something thats going to get you hyped and get yeh self through the door


----------



## mal

any alcohol recently tom? in the last couple of days.


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> S O S .... I'm sat on a bench near the gym on a massive downer .. got this massive anxiety .. necked an oxy an hour ago with breakfast ... 7 week in cycle test / deca ... It's kicked in but it's knocked me !! anyone had this .. I'm struggling to get up and go inside the gym!! What's happening ??


You cant fool me Tommy, you've been getting to much c0ck, and yout warn out :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

So basically I'm an alcoholic cok sucker now ? Thanks ya bunch of sheep heads lol... Been in and done my session... Adrenalin kicked in so all good .. Just bagged some half price steaks from waitrose  plus major cok drowt for the next 2 weeks as the mans dan sarrff


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> So basically I'm an alcoholic cok sucker now ? Thanks ya bunch of sheep heads lol... Been in and done my session... Adrenalin kicked in so all good .. Just bagged some half price steaks from waitrose  plus major cok drowt for the next 2 weeks as the mans dan sarrff


 :lol:

Your cardio will be [email protected] then lol


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> So basically I'm an alcoholic cok sucker now ? Thanks ya bunch of sheep heads lol... Been in and done my session... *Adrenalin kicked in so all good *.. Just bagged some half price steaks from waitrose  plus major cok drowt for the next 2 weeks as the mans dan sarrff


thought that might be the case, the thought of cock drought must have hit you for a second there. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> thought that might be the case, the thought of cock drought must have hit you for a second there. :lol:


Hit me hard !!  ... I'm not hearing anyone saying they could help me out during my drought ... ****s


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Hit me hard !!  ... I'm not hearing anyone saying they could help me out during my drought ... ****s


Mate sometimes that happens to me and theres not much you can do tbh,its horid..just go on a mega downer,

could be the gear..who knows...but it dont last long!! I was zoned out this morning,felt sh1t...though i was gonna

puke....tren kicking in big style...had an awesome workout an hour later!!!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Mate sometimes that happens to me and theres not much you can do tbh,its horid..just go on a mega downer,
> 
> could be the gear..who knows...but it dont last long!! I was zoned out this morning,felt sh1t...though i was gonna
> 
> puke....tren kicking in big style...had an awesome workout an hour later!!!


Dude I was meaning helping me out with some cok


----------



## Tommy10

1000 posts and counting Jay !!


----------



## biglbs

I am lost,help me out ------please!:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> I am lost,help me out ------please!:laugh:


Tommy is looking for some spare cock until his fella returns!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Trained legs today, trained light, as my back is only just recovering..

Also did 40 min bike ride


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Trained legs today, trained light, as my back is only* just recovering*..
> 
> Also did 40 min bike ride


and me,was on the wine and vodka last night,training for hols lol,booze leans me out nice;-)


----------



## Jay.32

where and when you off Mal?


----------



## mal

azzuri,down south.....il set a few bear traps round my shed im needing some heat and

a cold beer:beer:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> azzuri,down south.....*il set a few bear traps round my shed:*D im needing some heat and
> 
> a cold beer:beer:


pmsl :lol: I will look after he place for you, I can catch lots of waves while im there near the beach...


----------



## Jay.32

feeling good today, I will be smashing my shoulders & triceps later... and the a bike ride for cardio, unless its p!ssing down...then it will be 30 mins on punch bag


----------



## Tommy10

Morning Wales , just trained chest.. Got asked if I'm on gear  so something's working ... Hinging on 15st ... another week should do it ... Starbucks then work ... have a good 'un people's


----------



## Jay.32

My little girl starting her career as a dj lol. She was spinning some tunes in my garage/Gym whilst I was training yesterday


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> My little girl starting her career as a dj lol. She was spinning some tunes in my garage/Gym whilst I was training yesterday


isn't it funny when kids head bop to the beats


----------



## Jay.32

so cute mate... I couldnt stop laughing at her


----------



## Dai Jones

My lad just turned three and head bops to the whistle song by flowrider


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> My lad just turned three and head bops to the whistle song my flowrider


ha ha they are great....


----------



## mal

shifting rock this morn for a few hours,good cardio lol..knackered now,will be on very low cals

for the next few weeks before hols,then on my WINTER BULK!!! cant wait for that.

YES WINTER,, NOT FAR AWAY NOW!!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> shifting rock this morn for a few hours,good cardio lol..knackered now,will be on very low cals
> 
> for the next few weeks before hols,then on my WINTER BULK!!! cant wait for that.
> 
> YES WINTER,, NOT FAR AWAY NOW!!


winter is already here more like


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> shifting rock this morn for a few hours,good cardio lol..knackered now,will be on very low cals
> 
> for the next few weeks before hols,then on my WINTER BULK!!! cant wait for that.
> 
> YES WINTER,, NOT FAR AWAY NOW!!


Im looking forward to bulking again... really wanna bang some size on this time....


----------



## mal

i didnt even know what month it was yesterday lol,had the heating on too over the weekend lol

Should look half decent next year though,roll on next summer!!


----------



## Jay.32

Just ate 2 home made lean mince burgers in wholemeal baps.. 300g mince and it was yummy...


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Just ate 2 home made lean mince burgers in wholemeal baps.. 300g mince and it was yummy...


Lovely mate!

Just had a pound of chicken breast(home curry)and one w/meal tst,,,,,,mmmmm


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just ate 2 home made lean mince burgers in wholemeal baps.. 300g mince and it was yummy...


 :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

Cardio 45 min bike ride...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Last night trained
> 
> shoulders
> 
> - Military press 4 sets
> 
> - up right rows 4 sets
> 
> - front straight bar raises 4 sets
> 
> - side lat raises 4 sets
> 
> Triceps
> 
> - Skull crushers 4 sets
> 
> - push downs 4 sets
> 
> - rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set
> 
> Cardio 45 min bike ride...


what do you do for rear delts??


----------



## Jay.32

bent over lateral raises...

not done them for a while.. I normally swap them with front raises.. its due a change over now... good spotting Dai :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Lunch was

chopped onions fried in olive oil, with 300g lean mince.. and a baked sweet potato...

it was yummy yummy yummy


----------



## mal

lucky you,my traning partner picked me up at 9 this morning,must have sh1t the bed lol,so

trained chest and tris fasted,felt good tbh,major pumps and good strength,had some

toast and jam when i got in,and more whey drinks,should lean out nice over the next

few weeks,gears down too tprop and tren ace 50mg eod.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> lucky you,my traning partner picked me up at 9 this morning,must have sh1t the bed lol,so
> 
> trained chest and tris fasted,felt good tbh,major pumps and good strength,had some
> 
> toast and jam when i got in,and more whey drinks,should lean out nice over the next
> 
> few weeks,gears down too tprop and tren ace 50mg eod.


Im running, 1ml tt400 per week and 0.5ml of onerip eod.. loving this onerip, my vains were popping out last night when training..

the only problem is, it makes me horny as fck! more than any other gear ive ever used.. and i think my misses is starting to get scared of me:lol:

She cant walk past me without me groping her...


----------



## mal

lol,i was like that on onerip,made me sweat like fvck too,you getting any pain from it,thats why ive

not used it for a while.

I got Pulau tren ace,its strong lol.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> lol,i was like that on onerip,made me sweat like fvck too,you getting any pain from it,thats why ive
> 
> not used it for a while.
> 
> I got Pulau tren ace,its strong lol.


No mate... Ive read on here alot of people complaining about pip... but I havent at all. Im jabbing my delts using slin pins..


----------



## Jay.32

Just did an hours cardio... bike ride.


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> Just did an hours cardio... bike ride.


I was down for an hour mate, not long since got in tho.


----------



## mal

Stonework day today,so lots of good cardio and lifting lol,not taking any grub too,just a big

protein shake to sip on,and a couple of banana's.....


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Stonework day today,so lots of good cardio and lifting lol,not taking any grub too,*just a big*
> 
> *
> protein shake to sip on,and a couple of banana's.....*


Not much energy there... for stone work Mal


----------



## RACK

Might be better doing rear delts with back session mate, I've found mine have come on better doing them with back


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> Might be better doing rear delts with back session mate, I've found mine have come on better doing them with back


cheers rack might try that


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> cheers rack might try that


Oi he was talking to me not you..... get back in the porn thread.... please:whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Oi he was talking to me not you..... get back in the porn thread.... please:whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Hello Wales!! Training Is going amazing right now !! Gears kicked in and I'm high as a kite and living the world!! Lol shapes comming on nicely too .. I'm gaining but staying lean.... just tucked in to mince n tatties... King prawn risotto later....


----------



## Tommy10

Wee pic for Dai x


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Hello Wales!! Training Is going amazing right now !! Gears kicked in and I'm high as a kite and living the world!! Lol shapes comming on nicely too .. I'm gaining but staying lean.... just tucked in to mince n tatties... King prawn risotto later....
> View attachment 88625
> View attachment 88626


Tommy, wtf is that, especialy on a fcking Rover... not a ferrari... a fcking rover. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

Didnt have much energy last night...not sure why..... but I pushed on and got the session done..


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Wee pic for Dai x


i don't know what to say :lol:


----------



## Leigh

Tommy10 said:


> Hello Wales!! Training Is going amazing right now !! Gears kicked in and I'm high as a kite and living the world!! Lol shapes comming on nicely too .. I'm gaining but staying lean.... just tucked in to mince n tatties... King prawn risotto later....
> View attachment 88625
> View attachment 88626


Oi! What's going on in here then??!!:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Leigh L said:


> Oi! What's going on in here then??!!:laugh:


O nothing just Tommy doing his thing :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

just made that fatal mistake again!!! of thinking I can open a pack of Jaffa cakes with out eating all of them in one go:cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

haha class


----------



## Leigh

I try not to open packets of anything naughty. At least Jaffa Cakes are low fat


----------



## Jay.32

Leigh L said:


> I try not to open packets of anything naughty. At least Jaffa Cakes are low fat


1gram fat per cake... 12 in a pack... so just ate 12g fat... the thing is Leigh I bought a pack of 3 on a half price deal..

So just had to get the boys in work to hide the other 2 packs from me until tomorrow.. cheat day..

But Ive now realised they have probably hidden them in ther bellies:bounce:

How are you hun?


----------



## Leigh

yes, good. Good now.

Thank you for askingxx


----------



## liam0810

Its not the fat in the jaffas but the carbs! I'm bad as well mate for that kind of thing as well. If i open a pack of biscuits in the house, they'll be gone in a couple of days. So now i dont buy any biscuits/cakes/sweets etc apart from on a saturday and whatever is left over on sunday gets binned! If not i'd be a fat b4stard!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Its not the fat in the jaffas but the carbs! I'm bad as well mate for that kind of thing as well. If i open a pack of biscuits in the house, they'll be gone in a couple of days. So now i dont buy any biscuits/cakes/sweets etc apart from on a saturday and whatever is left over on sunday gets binned! If not i'd be a fat b4stard!


I would also like not to have the temptation in the house... but I have kids, so we always have biscuits and treats for them..

My misses is pretty good though, she hides alot of it from me.. but the funny thing the other day was, when she was out, and me and my 3 yr old girl were in the house, and she asked me for crisps... so I went to the cupboard where they are kept.. and there wasnt any! so I said we havent got any babe.. She said we have Daddy.... she then grabbed me by the hand, took me to the under stairs cupboard... and pulled out a big carrier bag full of chocolate, crisps, biscuits!!! and loads of junk..

I was dribbling... but I resisted.. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

There only one solution mate. Get rid of the kids


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> There only one solution mate. Get rid of the kids


I did advertise them,.... free to a good home:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

last meal was 300g lean mince with chopped onion and sweet potato...mmmmmmmmmmmm:drool:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> I would also like not to have the temptation in the house... but I have kids, so we always have biscuits and treats for them..
> 
> My misses is pretty good though, she hides alot of it from me.. but the funny thing the other day was, when she was out, and me and my 3 yr old girl were in the house, and she asked me for crisps... so I went to the cupboard where they are kept.. and there wasnt any! so I said we havent got any babe.. She said we have Daddy.... she then grabbed me by the hand, took me to the under stairs cupboard... and pulled out a big carrier bag full of chocolate, crisps, biscuits!!! and loads of junk..
> 
> I was dribbling... but I resisted.. :thumb:


That made my laaaaarf!

my three year old is often cooking me cakes!!!!!!lol

Repped for family life x


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> That made my laaaaarf!
> 
> my three year old is often cooking me cakes!!!!!!lol
> 
> Repped for family life x


NICE 1...

They make it all worth while dont they..


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> NICE 1...
> 
> They make it all worth while dont they..


Every day i love my whole family more and more,they are the reason for it all buddy!!


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy, wtf is that, especialy on a fcking Rover... not a ferrari... a fcking rover. :lol:


she had nice shoes :rolleye:


----------



## Jay.32

I have just sinned... I forgot to get my meet out of the freezer yesterday... for todays food... so I just ate a KFC Boneless banquet...

Tis was nice though...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I have just sinned... I forgot to get my meet out of the freezer yesterday... for todays food... so I just ate a KFC Boneless banquet...
> 
> Tis was nice though...


 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

will have to do an hour cardio tonight to burn it off... 3 minutes on the misses... and 57 mins on my mountain bike


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> will have to do an hour cardio tonight to burn it off... 3 minutes on the misses... and 57 mins on my mountain bike


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Didnt get to train legs last night due to a busy night with the kids... so will training them today.

Hopefully the rain will stop so I can go on bike ride for my cardio...


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> *Didnt get to train legs last night *due to a busy night with the kids... so will training them today.
> 
> *Hopefully the rain will stop so I can go on bike ride for my cardio*...


pull your finger out ffs:lol:

weekend rest for me..homemade pizza and the viiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnooooo...get in!


----------



## Keeks

Jaffa cakes AND KFC! Naughty!!!!! But nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Jaffa cakes AND KFC! Naughty!!!!! But nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ive eaten two boxes of jaffas today,1000cals right there booooom!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> ive eaten two boxes of jaffas today,1000cals right there booooom!


 mg: Its pure food filth in here! I realllllllly want a jaffa cake now! And did you have homemade pizza too? :drool:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> mg: Its pure food filth in here! I realllllllly want a jaffa cake now! And did you have homemade pizza too? :drool:


ye it was stunning gluten free base,parma ham and mozzarella and panna cotta and caramel for

dessert,,,,home made too...lush!

Off to Italy in a couple of weeks,gotta get into the swing of it....BELLA!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday trained legs..... and cardio was 20mins on punch bag, 10 mins skipping.. due to the rain..not being able to go out on my bike.

Not enjoying training legs lately not sure why...

Today is back, rear delts and traps. and hopefully bike ride for cardio


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> ye it was stunning gluten free base,parma ham and mozzarella and panna cotta and caramel for
> 
> dessert,,,,home made too...lush!
> 
> Off to Italy in a couple of weeks,gotta get into the swing of it....BELLA!!!!!


 :drool: Thats sounds sooooooooooooooooo nice!! Pure food porn!

Ahhh have a lovely time. Im part Italian, and everytime I go to see family, I just seem to eat and eat and eat, and the food is just amazing, even just normal stuff like green beans and a basic tomato pasta sauce are just :drool:

And also Jay, training legs is just pure evil!!! Simples!


----------



## Jay.32

ha ha.. think i need to change things up a bit.. maybe Im just bored..

My girlfriend is Italian.. I love italian food yummy..


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> ha ha.. think i need to change things up a bit.. maybe Im just bored..
> 
> My girlfriend is Italian.. I love italian food yummy..


No, leg days are evil!!

The food is ace, the pizzas are the most amazing Ive ever had, and theres this one cheese that I could live on I reckon, with proper mortadella, on a butty..... :drool:

Once went to a wedding and there was 7 courses, it was just never ending, think we ate for about 6 hours. Heaven!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> No, leg days are evil!!
> 
> The food is ace, the pizzas are the most amazing Ive ever had, and theres this one cheese that I could live on I reckon, with proper mortadella, on a butty..... :drool:
> 
> Once went to a wedding and there was 7 courses, it was just never ending, think we ate for about 6 hours. Heaven!!!!!


We went to her brothers wedding Italy, and it was 9 courses!! Mmm loved it


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

Cardio was bike ride... but the family came with me, so it was a bit slower than normal...


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

felt a good sesh


----------



## lxm

Morning Jay -

Can you explain pushdowns to me ? Your workouts look well structured!


----------



## Jay.32

like this mate


----------



## lxm

Thanks - And thats different slightly from rope push downs ? i.e. its effective to do both ?


----------



## eezy1

so did u ever compete or what lol


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> Thanks - And thats different slightly from rope push downs ? i.e. its effective to do both ?


Yes its a different movement.. and it works for me mate..


----------



## Jay.32

eezy1 said:


> so did u ever compete or what lol


No mate, I got close to competing but failed at prep through a back injury..

will be competing in the near future when finances are a bit better... Im just cutting at the moment for my holiday..

Nice 1 for dropping in.


----------



## Jay.32

No training tonight... just bike ride for cardio


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> No training tonight... just *bike* ride for cardio


whats her name ? :innocent:


----------



## dipdabs

Some simple looking training happening that I actually half understand. Woo!


----------



## lxm

Ive been reading it all.. and your right kay.


----------



## Milky

Just done my 45 mins on my treadmill mate, another session in the morning around 5 am.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Just done my 45 mins on my treadmill mate, another session in the morning around 5 am.


Hows your shins on the treadmill mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> whats her name ? :innocent:


looking very lean there Tommy baby...


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

Was a good sesh, my veins were bursting out of my chest:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> looking very lean there Tommy baby...


Cheers J-Bomb... Hit the 214 mark !! Yeay !!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Cheers J-Bomb... Hit the 214 mark !! Yeay !!


Your gaining weight aswel????


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Your gaining weight aswel????


Yup eating like a horse - mostly clean - doing heavy and high volume sets... Lots of core work too... Training 4 mornings and no weekends


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Yup eating like a horse - mostly clean - doing heavy and high volume sets... Lots of core work too... Training 4 mornings and no weekends


whats your diet looking like mate


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> whats your diet looking like mate


Mostly Hay Imo:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> last night trained Legs
> 
> - squats 4 sets
> 
> - Leg extentions 4 sets
> 
> -* romanian deadlift 4 sets*
> 
> - Hamstring curls 4 sets
> 
> - standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.


been doing these jay,love them...no stress on the knees....had a great delt sesh yest,pushed 130 for 12 on

the hammer,,dont know where that came from,big pb for me....typical as im having a long break now and pct

lol.

Glad its the weekend im shattered,off to tescos soon get some food and vino!!! for tonight.


----------



## liam0810

Looks like a good session. I hope you were nearly sick after them like you should be! If not get doing lunges!


----------



## Jay.32

UPDATE FROM THE WEEKEND

Saturday trained shoulders & tri's

Went out saturday night with a few mates I havent been out with for a very long time.. so we went a bit crazy.... I spent about £150 and didnt get home until 5am! so I am well and truly in the the fckin dog house!

I was dying all day yesterday, couldnt eat a thing... all I had was 2 protien shakes..

Felt better this morning, I had weetabix and a pro shake for brecky.. and Ive just eaten 2 big mac meals!!

Ive just booked 3 days off work to go camping by the beach in Newgale... while the weather is nice.. so it will be a bit of surfing and relaxing!!!

it will be a few days break from training and diet..


----------



## lxm

Mate i know your pain with the spending sh1tloads and the next day!happy recovering


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> UPDATE FROM THE WEEKEND
> 
> Saturday trained shoulders & tri's
> 
> Went out saturday night with a few mates I havent been out with for a very long time.. so we went a bit crazy.... I spent about £150 and didnt get home until 5am! so I am well and truly in the the fckin dog house!
> 
> I was dying all day yesterday, couldnt eat a thing... all I had was 2 protien shakes..
> 
> Felt better this morning, I had weetabix and a pro shake for brecky.. and Ive just eaten 2 big mac meals!!
> 
> Ive just booked 3 days off work to go camping by the beach in Newgale... while the weather is nice.. so it will be a bit of surfing and relaxing!!!
> 
> it will be a few days break from training and diet..


I'm off out on Saturday early doors and know it will be an expensive one. The missus is with me so she'll keep me on a leash so I wont go too mad. I've just got to remember not to go china town at 3am for a banquet!


----------



## Tommy10

Hi Jay...trainings amazing...personal lifes s.hit :turned: :surrender:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Hi Jay...trainings amazing...personal lifes s.hit :turned: :surrender:


come on Tommy, Tell uncle Jay all about it?? :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> come on Tommy, Tell uncle Jay all about it?? :confused1:


Think I'm gonna end it with the BF... hit a wall and cant see a solution.. it's geography I'm in Glasgow and he's living near Leicester now ... bad times ... Just trained shoulders - was awesome!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Think I'm gonna end it with the BF... hit a wall and cant see a solution.. it's geography I'm in Glasgow and he's living near Leicester now ... bad times ... Just trained shoulders - was awesome!


That is a bit of a distance mate... never going to work... he obviously wasnt the right one. Stop looking for it, and it will come along when you least expect it :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning, so hows things


----------



## Jay.32

Not bad Dai, had a nice couple of days in the sun, by the beach.. bit of surfing lots of eating and drinking what I shouldnt have:cursing: But I needed the break, and Im back to the grind today..

Chest & biseps tonight..

How things in dais world??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Not bad Dai, had a nice couple of days in the sun, by the beach.. bit of surfing lots of eating and drinking what I shouldnt have:cursing: But I needed the break, and Im back to the grind today..
> 
> Chest & biseps tonight..
> 
> How things in dais world??


always good to have a few days off mate, haha Dai's world is good half way through my cycle weight is going up and eating good keeping my head focused so happy days


----------



## Jay.32

trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

Cardio, 45 mins bike ride..

Will be doing cardio every day this week to recover from the 3 days camping, where I ate and drank everything bad!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday was supposed to be legs.. But I went for an hour bike ride... alot of it was up hill and ripped my quads to bits, so had to give legs a miss..

I will be training back and traps later and legs tomorrow.


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterday was supposed to be legs.. But I went for an hour bike ride... alot of it was up hill and ripped my quads to bits, so had to give legs a miss..
> 
> I will be training back and traps later and legs tomorrow.


Did shoulders and traps myself this morning myself mate, after an hour on the treadmill.


----------



## Jay.32

has the new treadmill arrived yet mate?


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> has the new treadmill arrived yet mate?


Has it arrived !!

Ask Dave !

Fu*k me we had a job with it mate, bastard thing is huge and heavy as fu8k, had to dismantle it to get it in the house !


----------



## Jay.32

did you rebuild it properly lol


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> did you rebuild it properly lol


Yeah and re wired the git where we ripped one out !


----------



## Jay.32

trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

Went out for roast dinner today... it was S*X


----------



## Leigh

Good to see you, Jay

How's things? xx


----------



## Jay.32

Leigh L said:


> Good to see you, Jay
> 
> How's things? xx


Hi hun, hows things? you not been on for a while??


----------



## Leigh

Jay.32 said:


> Hi hun, hows things? you not been on for a while??


Just been busy with life, kids etc. Back at the gym again for now so that's been going well. Kids off school - Have taken a week off and will be off now until Sept some time, though no training (op shortly). All good though.

I try and check what's happening around the forum each day, just to keep motivation and spirits up, but not always possible. Bit of reading and learning with the journals too.

Will be keeping a beady eye on you now lolxx


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning all...

feeling good this morning even though its monday...

Tonight is legs, & cardio will be bike ride if its not raining... punch bag & skipping if it is.


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.

didnt have time for cardio..

Diet was going pretty good, fat dropping off, but I seem to have hit a brick wall and not changed in the last 2 weeks... even though I am happy with the results of the last 2 months.

Time to tweek/change the diet a bit


----------



## Tommy10

Hey dude ... Finally got some Abs n Flabs showing !!


----------



## Jay.32

nice Tommy....lookking good mate..

whats your diet now??


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> nice Tommy....lookking good mate..
> 
> whats your diet now??


Here's yesterday ... protein shake , banana gym, pwo mass shake , home Made low fat chicken curry with rice, home made fish pie, salmon , prawns and smoked fish , tons of veg with mash on top- had that twice- ice cream and fresh cut pineapple ... So 3 large meals and 2 shakes ... I'm eating a lot of turkey too .. Keeping carbs on check... Stir frys, fish etc ...


----------



## Jay.32

Looks good mate, your a bit of a jamie oliver arnt you...lol

Im eating alot of cut roast turkey now.... lovely taste but not cheap


----------



## Leigh

Tommy10 said:


> Here's yesterday ... protein shake , banana gym, pwo mass shake , home Made low fat chicken curry with rice, home made fish pie, salmon , prawns and smoked fish , tons of veg with mash on top- had that twice- ice cream and fresh cut pineapple ... So 3 large meals and 2 shakes ... I'm eating a lot of turkey too .. Keeping carbs on check... Stir frys, fish etc ...


Oh if only I could eat all that ... Well I could but only 1 teaspoon of each thing Bah! Men! Not fair! I shall just have to stay porky and squidgy.


----------



## Jay.32

this talk of food is making me very hungry... :bounce:


----------



## Leigh

Jay.32 said:


> Last night trained Legs
> 
> - squats 4 sets
> 
> - Leg extentions 4 sets
> 
> - romanian deadlift 4 sets
> 
> - Hamstring curls 4 sets
> 
> - standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.
> 
> didnt have time for cardio..
> 
> Diet was going pretty good, fat dropping off, but I seem to have hit a brick wall and not changed in the last 2 weeks... even though I am happy with the results of the last 2 months.
> 
> Time to tweek/change the diet a bit


Morning Jay!

Good on the training

So what's not changed? The fat's dropping off ... Do you mean your weight hasn't dropped? Surely that means growth then? Tell me more ...

(and get on with the cardio, matey, no excuse! :wink: ) xx


----------



## Dai Jones

Leigh L said:


> Oh if only I could eat all that ... Well I could but only 1 teaspoon of each thing Bah! Men! Not fair! I shall just have to stay porky and squidgy.


there you go small but often


----------



## Jay.32

Morning hun,

I was losing bf quite well over the last 2 months.. but the last 2 weeks Ive stayed the same, Im happy with my shape. but just need to drop bf a little bit more to be where I wanted to be for hols..

Im trying not to lose mass at the same time.. so its a bit tricky. im off on hols 3 weeks today.. I may just need to increase cardio...


----------



## Leigh

Jay.32 said:


> Morning hun,
> 
> I was losing bf quite well over the last 2 months.. but the last 2 weeks Ive stayed the same, Im happy with my shape. but just need to drop bf a little bit more to be where I wanted to be for hols..
> 
> Im trying not to lose mass at the same time.. so its a bit tricky. im off on hols 3 weeks today.. I may just need to increase cardio...


Yes, I know the tricky bit. I'd still like to lose more bodyfat but, being old and a girl, it's not a good look for my face

Upping (any!) cardio is probably your way forward - If you're happy with your diet still.


----------



## Jay.32

yeah will up the cardio this week and see what changes that makes


----------



## liam0810

Post up your diet mate, somebody might be able to help tweak it a little


----------



## Jay.32

My diet before cutting

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix or oats, and protien shake vits

Meal 2 - 6 eggs with 2 wholemeal toast

Meal 3 - breast chicken or lean mince with sweet potato & green beans, cod liver oil

Meal 4 - tin of tuna with pasta

Meal 5 - pro shake

Meal 6 - Roated veg with beef or chicken

Meal 7 - 2 rice cakes with wholearth peanut butter and pro shake

Ctting Diet

Meal 1 - 3 weetabix or oats, and pro shake, vits

Meal 2 - 3 scram eggs with 2 whole meal bread,

Meal 3 - turkey sweet potato, wheat grass, cod liver oil

Meal 4 - Banana and 3 boiled eggs

Meal 5 - pro shake

Meal 6 - roasted veg with chicken... or chicken stirfry.

Meal 7 - Banana and pro shake


----------



## liam0810

cut the weetabix out mate as they're high gi carbs. Is your protein shake carb heavy? If so get a low carb one. How much water you drinking? How much cardio?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> cut the weetabix out mate as they're high gi carbs. Is your protein shake carb heavy? If so get a low carb one. How much water you drinking? How much cardio?


Protien is low carb 5.5g per 100g Ive been sh!t with my water lately, 2ltrs a day max.. how important is the water mate?

I will drop the weetabix for Oats then?

Cardio is roughly 3-4 times per week


----------



## liam0810

You want about 5 litres a day mate, the more the better as this will help with water retention. Also, are you taking vit c? if not start on about 2g a day, its a natural diuretic so will help.

Keep the oats and have about 75g of them.

How long is cardio?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> You want about 5 litres a day mate, the more the better as this will help with water retention. Also, are you taking vit c? if not start on about 2g a day, its a natural diuretic so will help.
> 
> Keep the oats and have about 75g of them.
> 
> How long is cardio?


If Im on punch bag, its 20 - 30 mins, mountain bike is 45mins - 1hour

I just take multi vits... but will get Vit c

cheers Liam..

Is that enough cardio?


----------



## Dai Jones

liam0810 said:


> cut the weetabix out mate as they're high gi carbs. Is your protein shake carb heavy? If so get a low carb one. How much water you drinking? How much cardio?


I thought they were complex carbs so slow releasing and not a issue in the mornings


----------



## liam0810

Dai Jones said:


> I thought they were complex carbs so slow releasing and not a issue in the mornings


I always thought that as well mate but i checked the Glycemic index and its classed as a high GI carb, so since then i've avoided them.

Jay maybe increase the cardio. Keep it at every time after training and throw in a couple of low intensity sessions for 45 mins. Should get the fat shifting again


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I always thought that as well mate but i checked the Glycemic index and its classed as a high GI carb, so since then i've avoided them.
> 
> Jay maybe increase the cardio. Keep it at every time after training and throw in a couple of low intensity sessions for 45 mins. Should get the fat shifting again


Ok nice 1 mate


----------



## Jay.32

Todays lunch,

sweet potato

eggs

Turkey


----------



## lxm

thatsa plateful, needed a double take at that sweet potato!


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> thatsa plateful, needed a double take at that sweet potato!


lol its the sweet potato cut in half... it was a potato though.... :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

No cardio, kids wanted me to help with puzzles.........


----------



## Jay.32

pics taken last night


----------



## dipdabs

Twitt twoooo


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Twitt twoooo


thank you kay


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> thank you kay


You're welcome 

And before anyone starts that's not me being Pervy it's my way of saying jay looks great well done! Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Looking good dude :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

I believe you Kay,, but I think Dai wants to give me one!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I believe you Kay,, but I think Dai wants to give me one!!! :lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Looking well mate, will look even better once a little more fat and water is shifted. What are you weighing? And Kay you're a pervert!


----------



## dipdabs

Just wear protection if u go near dai... A little worried he's green, could be carrying anything!

And Liam... Damn... U got me! *sob*


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Just wear protection if u go near dai... A little worried he's green, could be carrying anything!
> 
> And Liam... Damn... U got me! *sob*


Don't worry Kay there's nothing wrong with being a pervert


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Looking well mate, will look even better once a little more fat and water is shifted. What are you weighing? And Kay you're a pervert!


Not sure of my weight, My scales in the house are not acurate.. so im going to pop into boots or a chemist to weigh.

Ive just been going by the eye.. But it will be interesting to see what my weight is.

I feel sligthly bigger than when I last weighed over a month ago, but with less bf.

Ive had 2 litres of water already today, so should hit the 5 litres easy mate.


----------



## Jay.32

But I am p!ssing like a race horse!!! :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Don't worry Kat there's nothing wrong with being a pervert


Who's Kat!? U obviously don't perve enough on me to not know my name lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> But I am p!ssing like a race horse!!! :cursing:


I aim for 4 litres... Been rubbish with it lately but when I'm on it the worst thing is driving and suddenly needing to go, I get pure road rage! Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Just wear protection if u go near dai... A little worried he's green, could be carrying anything!
> 
> And Liam... Damn... U got me! *sob*


yeh I could lets find out :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I aim for 4 litres... Been rubbish with it lately but when I'm on it the worst thing is driving and suddenly needing to go, I get pure road rage! Lol


keep an empty 2ltr bottle in the car:thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> keep an empty 2ltr bottle in the car:thumb:


I'm not sure that would work not having a willy to pop in it lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not sure that would work not having a willy to pop in it lol


Believe it or not... my willy isnt small enough to fit in the lid either lol..

Its all in the aim... stand in the bath and practice!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Who's Kat!? U obviously don't perve enough on me to not know my name lol


ha ha I've just edited it now. Stupid IPhone!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Believe it or not... my willy isnt small enough to fit in the lid either lol..
> 
> Its all in the aim... stand in the bath and practice!!


You end up mastering this after a few long car journeys! better than stopping at every service station on the mway!


----------



## Jay.32

another pic from last night


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> another pic from last night
> 
> View attachment 90300


You might be knocking Ewen off my No1 spot at this rate


----------



## lxm

Nice pecs mate! Look very solid!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> You might be knocking Ewen off my No1 spot at this rate


Tommy how come youve missed the pics on the page before this..??lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy how come youve missed the pics on the page before this..??lol


Yeah tommy! Whyyyy!!?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah tommy! Whyyyy!!?


He will be back kay....


----------



## Jay.32

Todays lunch


----------



## lxm

Is that coldmeat turkey ?

A heads up Tesco deli do nice turkey breast (fresh moist nothing added) off the bone at £10 per 1kg. a tenners worth gets me usually 25-30 slices


----------



## Jay.32

Yes mate from tesco


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's


----------



## Jay.32

Ive had a busy weekend working, with no training... tonight will be Back & traps


----------



## Leigh

Jay.32 said:


> Ive had a busy weekend working, with no training... tonight will be Back & traps


Working indeed! Lol make sure it's a good session tonight then!!


----------



## Jay.32

Grafting all weekend, I suppose it was good cardio... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

No cardio, had to take bike to halfords for a service...


----------



## dipdabs

Hi jay


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Hi jay


Hi Kay, hows you this morning?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Hi Kay, hows you this morning?


I'm ok how are u? Any new pictures? Lmao


----------



## Jay.32

lol.. Im good thank you... Next picture update will be in 2 weeks today, before I go on my hols.

I got 2 weeks to bring my bf% down as much as pos... then while Im on holiday I cant drink and eat as much as I like yummy!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

where ya going Jay?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> where ya going Jay?


Zante for a week... some friends of mine are getting married out there...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Zante for a week... some friends of mine are getting married out there...


Nice


----------



## dipdabs

Ah wicked sounds amazing


----------



## liam0810

Get increasing that cardio mate and no cheats till hol! It's only 2 weeks away so preserve!


----------



## stuboy

Looking good Jay, all the hard work has defo paid off. Keep it up fella.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Get increasing that cardio mate and no cheats till hol! It's only 2 weeks away so preserve!


Ok, I normally have a cheat on saturday's... but you have set me a challenge.... no cheats until im at the airport lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Ok, I normally have a cheat on saturday's... but you have set me a challenge.... no cheats until im at the airport lol


this has just got interesting


----------



## Leigh

Jay.32 said:


> Ok, I normally have a cheat on saturday's... but you have set me a challenge.... no cheats until im at the airport lol


Bloody right, no cheats!!! And confessions if you do!


----------



## Jay.32

It cant be that hard!!!! just 2 weeks mg:


----------



## Leigh

Jay.32 said:


> It cant be that hard!!!! just 2 weeks mg:


Maybe you need to replace the urge for cheats with something else? My choice would be sex! Negative calories! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> It cant be that hard!!!! just 2 weeks mg:


It's not unless you're a p*ssy. Jay are you a p*ssy? I hope not!


----------



## Jay.32

I like your style liam... now I really wanna show Im not a pussy......... :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Leigh L said:


> Maybe you need to replace the urge for cheats with something else? My choice would be sex! Negative calories! :thumb:


Yes this would be extra cardio too..... I like your thinking Leigh you horny milf :lol:


----------



## Leigh

Jay.32 said:


> Yes this would be extra cardio too..... I like your thinking Leigh you horny milf :lol:


----------



## lxm

good luck man! keep strong! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.

cardio was 10 mins on punch bag, 30 mins on bike


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Ok, I normally have a cheat on saturday's... but you have set me a challenge.... no cheats until im at the airport lol


No Jaffa cakes!!!!!! :tongue: Looking awesome btw!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> No Jaffa cakes!!!!!! :tongue: Looking awesome btw!


Not even a jaffa cake daffy..

I wish you didnt put jaffa cakes in my head mmmmmm


----------



## liam0810

Stay away from the jaffa's!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

Cardio was 1hour bike ride


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Stay away from the jaffa's!!!!


Ok boss :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Not even a jaffa cake daffy..
> 
> I wish you didnt put jaffa cakes in my head mmmmmm


Woooooo, you put them in my head enough times!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Jay.32

Just Cardio last night... 10 mile bike ride along the canal... I forgot my shade's and a fly went straight in my eye!!! And part of that fly is still in my eye.

Weight this morning was 189lb I could see my obliques last night, first time ive seen them in years!! bf% is definatly coming down.

The last 2 weeks Ive cut out bread altogether... I think this has made things speed up.


----------



## liam0810

I see the dieting has turned Jay into a grouchy fcker who is picking on supra! Ha ha!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I see the dieting has turned Jay into a grouchy fcker who is picking on supra! Ha ha!


 :lol: Ive held that back for a long time mate!!! :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Saturday trained chest & biceps, Yesterday was legs..

My cutting diet at the mo is like this

Meal 1 - oats & pro shake

Meal 2 - 3 scram eggs

Meal 3 - Roast turkey, small sweet potato, 3 eggs and salad

Meal 4 - Roast turkey, salad

Meal 5 - chicken stirfry

Meal 6 - 3 scram eggs

Meal 7 - pro shake.

I normally have a cheat on a saturday.. but I was trying to avoid any cheats on weekend and until I go away!! Liam0810 is going to kill me as I sinned yesterday..

I went out for sunday roast!!! and when my daughter came home from her nans... she had a big bag of chocolates!! I had a Dime bar out of there..

Come on liam.... hit me lol

Yesterday I went shopping for some clothes for Hols, Ive been a 34 waste for years now.. but yesterday every 34 I tried on, was falling off me.... so tried a 32waste.. fits a treat.. so Im buzzing with that. :rockon:


----------



## Dai Jones

How do you do ya stirfry, just after ideas


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> How do you do ya stirfry, just after ideas


I dont mate... I have a maid!!! well its my misses really..:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I dont mate... I have a maid!!! well its my misses really..:laugh:


 :lol:


----------



## liam0810

You had a dime bar? A feckin dime bar?! I hope your purged after it ha ha! Only kidding a dime bar isn't going to make much a difference! I meant cheating as in a chippy with cake and ice cream and a kebab, not just a dime bar. I'll let you off this time!


----------



## Dai Jones

liam0810 said:


> You had a dime bar? A feckin dime bar?! I hope your purged after it ha ha! Only kidding a dime bar isn't going to make much a difference! I meant cheating as in a chippy with cake and ice cream and a kebab, not just a dime bar. I'll let you off this time!


O that sounds good


----------



## Tommy10

1000g mince n tatties or hot pot for you English / welsh  who wants a bowl ??


----------



## lxm

hmm that will be lovely after a few days sitting cold.


----------



## Tommy10

lxm said:


> hmm that will be lovely after a few days sitting cold.


Yup for tomorrow meals


----------



## dipdabs

Ahh I'm so hungry now thanks tommy!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> 1000g mince n tatties or hot pot for you English / welsh  who wants a bowl ??
> View attachment 91546


that looks soooo good nice one Tommy


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> that looks soooo good nice one Tommy


Good to go Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Good to go Dai
> View attachment 91582


 :thumb: :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> 1000g mince n tatties or hot pot for you English / welsh  who wants a bowl ??
> View attachment 91546


That looks soooo good Tommy... pm me the recipe :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

45 mins cardio on bike


----------



## Tommy10

Easy peasy ... Brown the mince with 2 onions , add 2 pints of water , 4 oxo cubes, garlic , salt and pepper , carrots , potatoes and mushrooms.... Slow cook for 60 minutes , rest for 60 minute , tastes better overnight


----------



## Jay.32

Having this tomorrow!!!! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay have u never made mince and tatties before!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay have u never made mince and tatties before!


Yeah but its never looked like that. thats more like a stew.

I normally just cook the mince with chopped onion, cook potatoes... put it on a plate and poor some gravy on top. lol


----------



## Jay.32

You will have to cook it for me... teach me:innocent:


----------



## dipdabs

It's basically the same as making a cottage pie without the mash and putting it in the oven. Nah il watch u make it and make sure you're doing it right, how's that sound? Lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> It's basically the same as making a cottage pie without the mash and putting it in the oven. Nah il watch u make it and make sure you're doing it right, how's that sound? Lol


sounds good to me... hope I will be able to concentrate.. with out getting distracted lol


----------



## dipdabs

No distractions from me. I'm always hungry and like my food lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> No distractions from me. I'm always hungry and like my food lol


:sad:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> You will have to cook it for me... teach me:innocent:


Ok


----------



## dipdabs

Hehehe ^^^^


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Ok


I can picture you now Tommy, mincing around my meat lol x


----------



## Jay.32

Just take at work, so the lighting isnt very good.



comparing this pic to my avi.. I can def see my bf has come down


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Just take at work, so the lighting isnt very good.
> 
> View attachment 91592
> 
> 
> comparing this pic to my avi.. I can def see my bf has come down


What r u doing getting half naked at work?  looking very good


----------



## Jay.32

I just got covered in oil out on site.. so had to shower and change.. took a pick while I was at it :tongue:


----------



## lxm

pull yer breeks up man,.


----------



## Jay.32

breeks???


----------



## dipdabs

U posted that pic just for tommy didn't u haha


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> U posted that pic just for tommy didn't u haha


I thought we talked about this Kay.. you said you dint mind about Tommy.... I just have to stay away from other girls.. :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> I thought we talked about this Kay.. you said you dint mind about Tommy.... I just have to stay away from other girls.. :whistling:


We spoke about any girl but Kay


----------



## dipdabs

Lol can I have pictures of u both?


----------



## CJ

Got a good shape to you jay

Wide shoulders and small waist


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol can I have pictures of u both?


pmsl


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Got a good shape to you jay
> 
> Wide shoulders and small waist


Thanks mate... been dieting for holiday next week... not just to look good, But more so I can eat and drink what I want, with out coming back like Russell Grant


----------



## Jay.32

Just cardio tonight.. 30 mins on punch bag.

Tomorrow is shoulders & triseps


----------



## Jay.32

tonights meal was, salmon, pepperonata and potato...

It was yummy


----------



## dipdabs

Whats pepperonata?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Whats pepperonata?


Italian food, my other half is Italian. It's veg an potato in a sauce. I tried to pm you about your phone. But your inbox is full Kay


----------



## JANIKvonD

In at page 84  x


----------



## dipdabs

Ah right.

U were really trying to send me that oiled up picture weren't u  all yours now lolll


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> In at page 84  x


A???


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> A???


I'm in......ands it's page 84.......

Thick cvnt 

I'll have a read threw tomoro babe x


----------



## Keeks

Looking good! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm in......ands it's page 84.......
> 
> Thick cvnt
> 
> I'll have a read threw tomoro babe x


There's a fight over who's marrying me on another thread it's much more interesting yan. Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> There's a fight over who's marrying me on another thread it's much more interesting yan. Lol


Point is in the direction?

And that's abit harsh on Jays journal..


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Point is in the direction?
> 
> And that's abit harsh on Jays journal..


He don't mind he was in on it lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> He don't mind he was in on it lol


Right will one of you 2 explain to me what this is all about? coz I havent got a clue... what the fck is page 84 all about to??? :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Looking good! :thumb:


Thanks Daffy x


----------



## Jay.32

Ahh sorry Jank, I see what you mean about 84 lol... I was having a slow day yesterday lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Right will one of you 2 explain to me what this is all about? coz I havent got a clue... what the fck is page 84 all about to??? :confused1:


In on the fight who was marrying me, u won of course lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> In on the fight who was marrying me, u won of course lol


Ahh right, I havent seen that thread.... whens the big day lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Just take at work, so the lighting isnt very good.
> 
> View attachment 91592
> 
> 
> comparing this pic to my avi.. I can def see my bf has come down


looking good brother.....stored rite in my [email protected] bank.

i was saying "im in" as in im in your journal and will be following from now on......"at page 84" because it was page 84 of ur journal when sub'd lol

fuk knwos what that cvnt K is speaking about......tbh id keep my distance from her mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> In on the fight who was marrying me, u won of course lol


aye where is this thread?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> *looking good brother*.....stored rite in my [email protected] bank.
> 
> i was saying "im in" as in im in your journal and will be following from now on......"at page 84" because it was page 84 of ur journal when sub'd lol
> 
> fuk knwos what that cvnt K is speaking about......tbh id keep my distance from her mate


Nice 1 jank


----------



## dipdabs

It's the thread about my work, I duno where it's gone lol


----------



## dipdabs

Anyway janik u cheeky [email protected] don't call me the c word!! Just because I turned you down when u asked me to use a strap on with u, u don't have to get your claws out


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyway janik u cheeky [email protected] don't call me the c word!! Just because I turned you down when u asked me to use a strap on with u, u don't have to get your claws out


he did what mg:


----------



## RACK

Looking well there mate


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> he did what mg:


Terrible isn't it. He told me it had to be at least 9 inches too!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyway janik u cheeky [email protected] don't call me the c word!! Just because I turned you down when u asked me to use a strap on with u, u don't have to get your claws out


u need to calm down with the claws.....my burds starting to ask questions


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Terrible isn't it. He told me it had to be at least 9 inches too!


I agree with the 9 :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Terrible isn't it. He told me it had to be at least 9 inches *thick* too!


fixed, otherwise it wouldnt touch the sides


----------



## dipdabs

Omg u lot get worse every day lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg u lot get worse every day lol


 :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Tonight's offering - surf n Turf .. Mmmm


----------



## liam0810

Tommy10 said:


> Tonight's offering - surf n Turf .. Mmmm
> View attachment 91764
> View attachment 91765
> View attachment 91766


You gays can certainly cook :-D


----------



## Tommy10

liam0810 said:


> You gays can certainly cook :-D


We like our meat big boy


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> We like our meat big boy


pmsl

Liam runs out of thread lol

Nice 1 T


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained shoulders & tris, felt really strong... Cardio was 8 mile bike ride.

Todays cardio at 6am was 1.5 hours surfing


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> We like our meat big boy





Jay.32 said:


> pmsl
> 
> Liam runs out of thread lol
> 
> Nice 1 T


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Tonight's offering - surf n Turf .. Mmmm
> View attachment 91764
> View attachment 91765
> View attachment 91766


Once again, nice one Tommy


----------



## RACK

Gotta say, 1 and half hor surfing kicks the ass off me poundin the streets of rotherham with my dog!


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Gotta say, 1 and half hor surfing kicks the ass off me poundin the streets of rotherham with my dog!


Mate it is really hard work paddling out... hardest cardio Ive done, but still very enjoyable flying across them waves to come back in :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> *Last night trained shoulders & tris, felt really strong*... Cardio was 8 mile bike ride.
> 
> Todays cardio at 6am was 1.5 hours surfing


get the sesh posted then


----------



## irishdude

Jay.32 said:


> Mate it is really hard work paddling out... hardest cardio Ive done, but still very enjoyable flying across them waves to come back in :thumbup1:


went sea kayaking for 3 hours yesterday eve....fooking wrecked afterwards. Definitely beats regular cardio on the treadmill. Gonna give surfing a try at some stage, just looks so f*cking hard mate. have you been doing it long?


----------



## Jay.32

irishdude said:


> went sea kayaking for 3 hours yesterday eve....fooking wrecked afterwards. Definitely beats regular cardio on the treadmill. Gonna give surfing a try at some stage, just looks so f*cking hard mate. have you been doing it long?


Mate its not an over night sport!! it does take a long time to learn.. but as soon as you ride your first wave, you will be addicted..


----------



## irishdude

Jay.32 said:


> Mate its not an over night sport!! it does take a long time to learn.. but as soon as you ride your first wave, you will be addicted..


I have no excuses over here mate, beach is 2 minutes walk from the house and tarifa is 30 minutes drive away. How much would you fork out for a beginners board and suit? Besides that are there any additional expenses worth mentioning?


----------



## Jay.32

irishdude said:


> I have no excuses over here mate, beach is 2 minutes walk from the house and tarifa is 30 minutes drive away. How much would you fork out for a beginners board and suit? Besides that are there any additional expenses worth mentioning?


You could buy yourself a second hand longboard 9ft for about £100 and a summer suit for about £40... but a winter wetsuit will cost about £130

The only other costs is board wax£1.50 and fuel to the beach..

Have a go mate, especialy if you live that close to the beach


----------



## dipdabs

Hmmm I might take up surfing too, can u teach me jay?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm I might take up surfing too, can u teach me jay?


I can, at a cost!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I can, at a cost!! :lol:


Name it!!


----------



## Jay.32

So your saying u will pay what ever the price???


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> So your saying u will pay what ever the price???


Well I didn't say whatever the price but I will consider the prices with A LOT of thought


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I didn't say whatever the price but I will consider the prices with A LOT of thought


Get your wetsuit ready... Im on my way to pick u up.. :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Get your wetsuit ready... Im on my way to pick u up.. :whistling:


I don't have one  will I be ok without it or will I get cold?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't have one  will I be ok without it or will I get cold?


you'll be ok just a two piece swim suit will do...want it Jay


----------



## dipdabs

I don't have one of them either


----------



## irishdude

Forget the surfing - a good ol' dirty shag is on the menu!


----------



## dipdabs

Huh!  don't be so rude irishdude!!


----------



## irishdude

Kaywoodham said:


> Huh!  don't be so rude irishdude!!


That rhymes....reps coming your way!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't have one  will I be ok without it or will I get cold?


I will keep you warm.... we can practice the hopping up on the board... on your bed... that will be the first lesson..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I will keep you warm.... we can practice the hopping up on the board... on your bed... that will be the first lesson..


and then :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

then we practice lying on me... oops I mean lying on the board


----------



## dipdabs

Hmmm I like the sound of this surfing melarky


----------



## Jay.32

Tonight training chest & biceps.. cardio will probably be punch bag coz its p!ssing down with rain.


----------



## Patsy

Hiya mate hows things going? Havent been in the journals for a while so just thought id check in on you fella. Aint read through as im on my iphone! So.. Hows the training going and plans to step in stage?

Btw is it me or is the weather here taking the p!ss?


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

cardio 10 mile bike ride


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Hiya mate hows things going? Havent been in the journals for a while so just thought id check in on you fella. Aint read through as im on my iphone! So.. Hows the training going and plans to step in stage?
> 
> Btw is it me or is the weather here taking the p!ss?


Dont be lazy Pat, read my journ lol..

Its all good mate going on hol to Zante on tuesday.. will be a nice break..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Dont be lazy Pat, read my journ lol..
> 
> Its all good mate going on hol to Zante on tuesday.. will be a nice break..


So did you manage not to cheat over the last 2 weeks apart from the dime bar? Don't lie to me!

Oh and where's Tommy with his photo of his tea tonight?


----------



## dipdabs

I bet he's been scoffing pot noodles and all sorts!!

Yeah where is tommy with his food porn!?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I bet he's been scoffing pot noodles and all sorts!!
> 
> Yeah where is tommy with his food porn!?


More like Jaffa cakes and dime bars!


----------



## JANIKvonD

mmmmm dime bars....no had 1 o them in years!

how goes it J


----------



## Jay.32

Hello all,

Got back off my Zanti holiday late last night, so its time to get back to the grind!! I dont think Ive put much weight on at all.. I ate what I wanted but didnt drink really heavy.. I was so full up on nice meals that I didnt have room for alcohol :lol:

It was boiling in the late 30's and sometimes 40 so Im as black as frank bruno! It was a bit to hot to be honest... it was great by the pool or on the beach, but too hot to walk around the town...

Anyway I was debating weather to come off cycle or cruise... Ive now decided to cruise for 2 months.

Training will start tomorrow with chest & biceps..

:rockon:


----------



## lxm

40's ? fhk that!! 24-28 is perfect for me.... ( just jealous)

Glad you had a good time mate, the missus too ?


----------



## Leigh

Sounds like a very restful, perfect holiday

Glad you had a good time, Jay, with no damage done alcohol/weight wise


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> 40's ? fhk that!! 24-28 is perfect for me.... ( just jealous)
> 
> Glad you had a good time mate, *the missus too ?*


Well lets just say we didnt quite kill each other lol..


----------



## Jay.32

Leigh L said:


> Sounds like a very restful, perfect holiday
> 
> Glad you had a good time, Jay, with no damage done alcohol/weight wise


 Hey leigh... yes it was a break from the norm lol


----------



## dipdabs

Let's see this tan then


----------



## Jay.32

YOUR NOT SEEING MY WHITE BITS :laugh:


----------



## lxm

Jay.32 said:


> Well lets just say we didnt quite kill each other lol..


In bed or hubby/wife sh1t ? :whistling:


----------



## Leigh

Jay.32 said:


> Hey leigh... yes it was a break from the norm lol


 Back in the gym tomorrow then, and you and the missus still alive lol. It's all good


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> In bed or hubby/wife sh1t ? :whistling:


Lets just say we spent to much time together... and im looking forward to going back to work tomorrow lol

Look Im letting her go, free to a good home, if your interested?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> YOUR NOT SEEING MY WHITE BITS :laugh:


U can't tell how well I've tanned unless u see the white bits tho...


----------



## Leigh

Jay.32 said:


> Lets just say we spent to much time together... and im looking forward to going back to work tomorrow lol
> 
> Look Im letting her go, free to a *good *home, if your interested?


Are you bothered about the *good *bit?? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Leigh L said:


> Are you bothered about the *good *bit?? :lol:


not really lol...


----------



## dipdabs

It's ok babe, il make u feel better  lol


----------



## Jay.32

thank you... but is it going to cost me? lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> thank you... but is it going to cost me? lol


Bring me a bar of dairy milk and a bottle of radox I'm anyone's lol


----------



## Jay.32

Dairy milk!!!! tut tut... not good for diet.....


----------



## dipdabs

Doesn't matter with the cardio after.... Ooouushhhh lol


----------



## Dai Jones

good to see ya back mate any good pic's of the place


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> good to see ya back mate any good pic's of the place


Cheers mate... I will try and get some pics up later.. Ive got about 100 emails to catch up on... lol


----------



## Jay.32

Didnt put much fat on... on holiday


----------



## Jay.32

Ok I have sinned.... I just ate a big fat muffin... diet starts back tomorrow:rolleyes:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Ok I have sinned.... I just ate a big fat muffin... diet starts back tomorrow:rolleyes:


 mg: :no:


----------



## Jay.32

I know Dai..... think im still on holiday


----------



## JANIKvonD

lookin solid buddy


----------



## Jay.32

nice 1 jank.. Gonna cruise now for 2 months then start a blast... and bulk like fck


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> nice 1 jank.. Gonna cruise now for 2 months then start a blast... and bulk like fck


whats the plans for ur next bulk cycle mate....if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Jay.32

Not sure yet mate, my last blast was 0.5ml of pro chem one rip eod, 2ml per week of tt400 and 50mg oxys per day for 3 weeks at the begining of the cycle.

Im planning on a higher dose, but will decide on what over the next 2 month cruise. Im gonna cruise on 1ml per week of pro chem sust.


----------



## Jay.32

You would never believe we just had a barny!!! false smiles for holiday photos lol


----------



## RACK

Always red hot in zante, I love it there. Been 4 times 

Glad to see you back mate


----------



## Patsy

Jay you look like a typical taffy butty lol! How was the holiday mate? Btw welcome home we got rain all over the weekend :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

cheers john


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Jay you look like a typical taffy butty lol! How was the holiday mate? Btw welcome home we got rain all over the weekend :lol:


It was raining as soon as we got off the fckin plane..


----------



## Jay.32

Things have been a bit hectic over the last week after my Holiday, very busy at work and a few probs at home... so training and diet has been non existent!

Time to get things back on track...

Training tonight will be, legs...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Things have been a bit hectic over the last week after my Holiday, very busy at work and a few probs at home... so training and diet has been non existent!
> 
> Time to get things back on track...
> 
> Training tonight will be, legs...


sorry you have probs but keep ya head up mate and train hard


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Things have been a bit hectic over the last week after my Holiday, very busy at work and a few probs at home... so training and diet has been non existent!
> 
> Time to get things back on track...
> 
> Training tonight will be, legs...


Same here J mate im mid Tren/Sust cycle an trainings goings well but slipped off the wagon over the weekend with home probs, need to clean up my diet this week, off down the gym in a bit to train back an bi's, weather looks like its gona hold off too today mate


----------



## RACK

Hope you get back into thigns quick mate and probs get sorted


----------



## Jay.32

Cheers guys...


----------



## Jay.32

trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- lunges 3 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180

Havent trained legs since before holiday.. 3 weeks ago, im in agony!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Things have been a bit hectic over the last week after my Holiday, very busy at work and a few probs at home... so training and diet has been non existent!
> 
> Time to get things back on track...
> 
> Training tonight will be, legs...


Sorry to hear that, hope things settle down for you and you know where I am if you need! 

And hope ya can walk properly tomorrow, first leg session in 3 weeks, ouch!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks Daffy, my legs didnt want to get out of bed this morning... had to lift them out lol.


----------



## Jay.32

My last meal,

Roasted veg and salmon


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> My last meal,
> 
> Roasted veg and salmon
> 
> View attachment 93624


Now that looks nice but the salmon puts me off


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Now that looks nice but the salmon puts me off


Dai, I dont usually like salmon, but my misses puts a sauce on there that makes it taste lovely


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai, I dont usually like salmon, but my misses puts a sauce on there that makes it taste lovely


I'll say it again ya a lucky man with the italian mrs


----------



## Jay.32

ha ha


----------



## RACK

Nandos peri peri or Asda lime and chilli sauce are good on salmon mate


----------



## Jay.32

Its her own sauce she makes.... secret Italian recipe lol


----------



## RACK

Ok that top trumps the sh1t outta the stuff I put haha


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set


----------



## liam0810

You got back into the swing of things after holiday mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah only just mate.. I got used to eating crap again... but im starting to enjoy good food again.

It takes me about a week for my taste buds to change back. Im still aching more than usual from having a few weeks off training, but thats all good.

Its just cardio today.. skipping and punch bag


----------



## Jay.32

Just jabbed my sust into my quad, It went in lovely, didnt feel a thing..... the when I pulled the pin out a large fast trickle of blood came out...

must of hit a vein??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just jabbed my sust into my quad, It went in lovely, didnt feel a thing..... the when I pulled the pin out a large fast trickle of blood came out...
> 
> must of hit a vein??


sounds like it, I'm sure others will confirm soon


----------



## dipdabs

Dai... I'm sure u use to be green! Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Dai... I'm sure u use to be green! Lol


yeh it wore off not so angry anymore


----------



## Jay.32

yesterday trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

Today trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- lunges 3 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180


----------



## Dai Jones

Hey Jay have you used pro chem sus before


----------



## Jay.32

No mate, first time using "prochem" sust


----------



## lxm

Hey mate! just reading up! nice to see ur back into it so quick after that hol!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> No mate, first time u, sing "prochem" sust


A right, just asking looking to do my first test cycle so just seeing what good


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> A right, just asking looking to do my first test cycle so just seeing what good


first cycle? or first test cycle??


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> Hey mate! just reading up! nice to see ur back into it so quick after that hol!


Thanks fella, hope all is going well with you.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> first cycle? or first test cycle??


First test cycle mate


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> First test cycle mate


Have a go at TT400


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Have a go at TT400


yeh been looking at that but also looking at test e at 500, or sus hence asking if ya had run it before


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh been looking at that but also looking at test e at 500, or sus hence asking if ya had run it before


Ive run plenty of sust... but first time using pc sust..

How long you thinking of running your course?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Ive run plenty of sust... but first time using pc sust..
> 
> How long you thinking of running your course?


10 weeks, how to you rate sus then mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite lads x


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite lads x


Mornin


----------



## Jay.32

Alreet jank...

Sust is very good imo mate..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Alreet jank...
> 
> Sust is very good imo mate..


thanks mate


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> 10 weeks, how to you rate sus then mate


I like both but TT400 was a wee bit better, if its ur first maybe start with sust250? see how u handle it?

HELLO bw :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> I like both but TT400 was a wee bit better, if its ur first maybe start with sust250? see how u handle it?
> 
> HELLO bw :thumb:


Alright tommy, cheers for the info


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I like both but TT400 was a wee bit better, if its ur first maybe start with sust250? see how u handle it?
> 
> HELLO bw :thumb:


hey stranger... where have you been??? you have fallen in love again havent you???:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I like both but TT400 was a wee bit better, if its ur first maybe start with sust250? see how u handle it?
> 
> HELLO bw :thumb:


hey stranger... where have you been??? you have fallen in love again havent you???:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> hey stranger... where have you been??? you have fallen in love again havent you???:laugh:


Lol nope still In love  just waiting for circumstances to change so we can be together .... anyway dude hiss stuff? See from your new Avi u leaned down , more defined ? U planning a winter bulk? I'm cruising along on 1ml TT400 at the mo... Suits me fine .. Steady gains but nothing major ...


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Lol nope still In love  just waiting for circumstances to change so we can be together .... anyway dude hiss stuff? See from your new Avi u leaned down , more defined ? U planning a winter bulk? I'm cruising along on 1ml TT400 at the mo... Suits me fine .. Steady gains but nothing major ...


Yes mate, Im cruising for 10 weeks then starting my bullk..

Hope all goes well with change in circumstances for you fella. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets

Traps

- shruggs 6 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Todays fuel, so far

7am oats pro shake, vit c and multi vit

10am 4 scram eggs on 2 wholemeal toast

now, roast turkey, boiled potatos and green beans. cod liver oil


----------



## Jay.32

mmm and rice pudding for desert


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> mmm and rice pudding for desert


warmed up with jam?? :drool:


----------



## biglbs

Oi.oi mate,how deeee dooooo deeeeeee? :cool2:

Living the high life still?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> warmed up with jam?? :drool:


no jam here... but it was good... :tongue:

- - - Updated - - -



biglbs said:


> Oi.oi mate,how deeee dooooo deeeeeee? :cool2:
> 
> Living the high life still?


Im not bad mate... taking each day as it comes!!!

hows things with yo fella?


----------



## biglbs

Awsome mate,training good/life good,just hate the amount of big bills i am getting...


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Awsome mate,training good/life good,just hate the amount of big bills i am getting...


I know what you mean.... they all come at once


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

Just cardio today... and an Indian take away, with a nice bottle of red!!!!

Her in doors is out tonight, so Im in charge of the remote control...... love having the house to myself


----------



## Jay.32

Cardio, 1 hour bike ride..


----------



## lxm

Jay.32 said:


> Last night trained
> 
> shoulders
> 
> - Military press 4 sets
> 
> - up right rows 4 sets
> 
> - front straight bar raises 4 sets
> 
> - side lat raises 4 sets
> 
> Triceps
> 
> - Skull crushers 4 sets
> 
> - push downs 4 sets
> 
> - rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set
> 
> *Just cardio today... and an Indian take away, with a nice bottle of red!!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Her in doors is out tonight, so Im in charge of the remote control...... love having the house to myself *


Sounds great mate! - " her in doors" the relationships not at that stage now is it ? lol! thats what old codgers at ym work call there misses!


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> Cardio, 1 hour bike ride..


Getting back into the cardio big time now mate.

Visible abs for my 43 rd birthday.


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> Sounds great mate! - " her in doors" the relationships not at that stage now is it ? lol! thats what old codgers at ym work call there misses!


ha ha, yes its at that stage mate lol... It was her birthday night out with the girls..

It was an eventful evening. Her indoors and 5 of her friends went out for food and a few drinks in the afternoon, then they all came back to my house at tea time, with loads of alcohol to all get ready to go out into town... So I had to put up with loads of half naked drunken women running around my house, making a mess and spilling drinks everywhere... :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Getting back into the cardio big time now mate.
> 
> Visible abs for my 43 rd birthday.


Ive cut the cardio down a bit now mate, Im on a cruise for ten weeks, then Im going to blast again to start my winter bulk!!

I am going to try and keep it a clean bulk...


----------



## Jay.32

Only 30 mins cardio today on my bike... had no energy or motivation at all..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Only 30 mins cardio today on my bike... had no energy or motivation at all..


O dear what's up dude


----------



## Jay.32

I think it was just the kids wearing me out all weekend mate...

Im looking forward to going to work tomorrow for a rest!!


----------



## lxm

What kinda of stuff do you like mate ? what puts a big grin on yet pu$$ ?


----------



## Jay.32

surfing, bodybuilding and lots of money...


----------



## Jay.32

And sex of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lxm

nearly missed that one!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I think it was just the kids wearing me out all weekend mate...
> 
> Im looking forward to going to work tomorrow for a rest!!


 Yep I know what ya mean


----------



## mal

Suns out..vans loaded..downed my fat burners.....lets rock and roll!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Suns out..vans loaded..downed my fat burners.....lets rock and roll!


what work you doing today Mal?


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> Suns out..vans loaded..downed my fat burners.....lets rock and roll!


hey mal where ya been mate haven't seen ya on here for a while


----------



## mal

stonemason...bricky....home and tired,mate pulled up down there and we arranged training ,

told her im busy getting materials etc,so day off tomorrow


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> hey mal where ya been mate haven't seen ya on here for a while


its crap this time of year for me dai,working hard...off gear...not much going on lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> its crap this time of year for me dai,working hard...off gear...not much going on lol.


well good to se ya around, off gear any cycles planned


----------



## mal

not till new year,im trying to lose a load of size atm,fasting type diet...lost a stone and a half already

want to get under 14 if poss,then grow again lean.

Might do something after xmas,see how it all goes.

check this vid dai..lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> not till new year,im trying to lose a load of size atm,fasting type diet...lost a stone and a half already
> 
> want to get under 14 if poss,then grow again lean.
> 
> Might do something after xmas,see how it all goes.
> 
> check this vid dai..lol.


WTF Mal dare I ask how you found this


----------



## Jay.32

:lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## mal

someone posted it on ironmag..in a pic thread lol.


----------



## Jay.32

trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

felt week tonight... not much motivation the last few days.. hope I snap out of it soon...


----------



## Dai Jones

You look nice in your new avi


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> You look nice in your new avi


thank you big boy xx


----------



## Keeks

Hope ya pick up soon!  If not, just head for the jaffa cakes......nom nom nom! xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Hope ya pick up soon!  If not, just head for the jaffa cakes......nom nom nom! xxx


ahhh you shouldnt of mentioned the JAFFAS!!!!!! Tha is quality comfort eating, with a nice cup of tea...

Im going to the shop :bounce:

Thanks Daffy

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> ahhh you shouldnt of mentioned the JAFFAS!!!!!! Tha is quality comfort eating, with a nice cup of tea...
> 
> Im going to the shop :bounce:
> 
> Thanks Daffy
> 
> x


Yep, or chocolate hobnobs dipped in a brew......heaven!!!! Only 8 more weeks of dieting left for me........ :cursing: xxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yep, or *chocolate hobnobs dipped in a brew.*.....heaven!!!! Only 8 more weeks of dieting left for me........ :cursing: xxxx


STOP IT.... :cursing: LOL i will be so fat by the morning..

omg 8 more weeks for you! what you gonna munch on first?

xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> STOP IT.... :cursing: LOL i will be so fat by the morning..
> 
> omg 8 more weeks for you! what you gonna munch on first?
> 
> xx


Lol, cant help it, I just cant stop thinking about food! :crying:

Well, Ive been thinking about this quite a bit. My last show is at Batley and what do they have at Batley.......Krispy Kreme, so thats a detour on the way home. Then there'll be peanut butter chunky kitkats, chocolate hobnobs dipped in a brew, some thorntons shortbread thingys, egg custard.....over the next few days, not all at once. And Dominoes pizza, I cant wait!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Lol, cant help it, I just cant stop thinking about food! :crying:
> 
> Well, Ive been thinking about this quite a bit. My last show is at Batley and what do they have at Batley.......Krispy Kreme, so thats a detour on the way home. Then there'll be peanut butter chunky kitkats, chocolate hobnobs dipped in a brew, some thorntons shortbread thingys, egg custard.....over the next few days, not all at once. And Dominoes pizza, I cant wait!


you will be filling your boots then :lol:


----------



## Patsy

This stuff is lovely for cheat days Jay mate, you should try it butty :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> This stuff is lovely for cheat days Jay mate, you should try it butty :lol:
> 
> View attachment 94952


is that tesco??? :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> is that tesco??? :laugh:


Lol yes mate :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

I might try some too. Never had that before


----------



## dipdabs

How good is this Tshirt lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> How good is this Tshirt lol
> 
> View attachment 94954


I don't need a t shirt to do that


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> I don't need a t shirt to do that


A good size then hahaha


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> A good size then hahaha


 :wink:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning J hows ya today buddy


----------



## Jay.32

The sun is shining ive eaten well, so am feeling good at the mo..

Back ant traps tonight.. but it wont be until late... my tenant phoned and told me the wall has collapsed in the garden.. so I have to go and rebuild that tonight after work.. will hopefully finish that by 8pm


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> How good is this Tshirt lol
> 
> View attachment 94954


when did you take that pic of my winky?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> The sun is shining ive eaten well, so am feeling good at the mo..
> 
> Back ant traps tonight.. but it wont be until late... *my tenant phoned* and told me the wall has collapsed in the garden.. so I have to go and rebuild that tonight after work.. will hopefully finish that by 8pm


im thinking bout renting out my place but seems allot of bother......is it much hastle x


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> im thinking bout renting out my place but seems allot of bother......is it much hastle x


Its ok as long as youve got good tenants.. Im lucky with the tenants Ive got..


----------



## Jay.32

Didnt finish rebuilding wall until gone 8pm last night, and was to knackered to train when I got in... so I drank half of bottle of wine instead.. and drank it very quickly lol.. so have a bit of a sore head today..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Didnt finish rebuilding wall until gone 8pm last night, and was to knackered to train when I got in... so I drank half of bottle of wine instead.. and drank it very quickly lol.. so have a bit of a sore head today..


I recon the wall rebuild was a workout anyway


----------



## Jay.32

True Dai.... I had a good session then lol..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> True Dai.... I had a good session then lol..


 :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Thats the thing people dont realise with us taffy builders we gotta graft all day and still fit the gym in its not easy is it Jay mate!


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Thats the thing people dont realise with us taffy builders we gotta graft all day and still fit the gym in its not easy is it Jay mate!


No mate....

Even though.. I got out of the building game 14 years ago!! and now have an office job lol.

I still have my plastering company... and do a bit of building work on my own properties..


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> Thats the thing people dont realise with us taffy builders we gotta graft all day and still fit the gym in its not easy is it Jay mate!


i just got in mate ,im knackered...training in the morning,then down on the job.

Think il be sleeping all weekend lol.

Thank god for ECA!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> i just got in mate ,im knackered...training in the morning,then down on the job.
> 
> Think il be sleeping all weekend lol.
> 
> Thank god for ECA!!!!


Mal, rebuilding that wall killed my back... not used to the graft anymore lol


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Mal, rebuilding that wall killed my back... not used to the graft anymore lol


are you on gear atm ?:lol,building and dbol dont work for me ,the lower back pumps cripple me:lol: im fine

at the mo cos im off gear atm.


----------



## Jay.32

Im cruising on 1ml per week pro cem sust mate..


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Im cruising on 1ml per week pro cem sust mate..


I got me some prochem gear. Great stuff put on a stupid ammount off mass, my mate just got back off holiday and walked straight past me from behind as he didnt reconise me due to th rapid weight increase, PC is deff the stuff to get right now, reminds me of the old axio labs sust years ago it was fcuking rocket fuel!

Btw im out of the building game myself in th new year mate, hopefully will be going into network engineering


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> I got me some prochem gear. Great stuff put on a stupid ammount off mass, my mate just got back off holiday and walked straight past me from behind as he didnt reconise me due to th rapid weight increase, PC is deff the stuff to get right now, reminds me of the old axio labs sust years ago it was fcuking rocket fuel!
> 
> Btw im out of the building game myself in th new year mate, hopefully will be going into network engineering


All the best with new job mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained back 7 traps with my son... I havent trained with him for a while, it was a good session.


----------



## Patsy

Cheers mate. I got to do it for my own sanity J, the thought of being stuck doing this for the rest of my life is miserable lol

Plus side is i got no kids so i can afford a career change at my age


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Cheers mate. I got to do it for my own sanity J, the thought of being stuck doing this for the rest of my life is miserable lol
> 
> Plus side is i got no kids so i can afford a career change at my age


If you got nothing to hold you back mate, youve got to go for it..


----------



## liam0810

How olds your son mate? Was having this conversation the other day with a mate about how i would feel if my kid wanted to go on gear. I don't think I could really say no as long as he was old enough and knew what he was doing, I'd be a hypocrite to stop him. What would you do?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> How olds your son mate? Was having this conversation the other day with a mate about how i would feel if my kid wanted to go on gear. I don't think I could really say no as long as he was old enough and knew what he was doing, I'd be a hypocrite to stop him. What would you do?


Let he without sin as the saying goes...

My issue would be age, no way on gods earth would l condone it on a teen, possibly not under 21 if l am honest.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Let he without sin as the saying goes...
> 
> My issue would be age, no way on gods earth would l condone it on a teen, possibly not under 21 if l am honest.


Same here mate, had a couple of young lads in the gym asking me about gear, they're only 16 and i've told them not to touch it for a good few years. I know they will though as when you're that age you have no patience


----------



## Dai Jones

liam0810 said:


> How olds your son mate? Was having this conversation the other day with a mate about how i would feel if my kid wanted to go on gear. I don't think I could really say no as long as he was old enough and knew what he was doing, I'd be a hypocrite to stop him. What would you do?


funny I have been thinking this too


----------



## liam0810

Dai Jones said:


> funny I have been thinking this too


What would you do mate?


----------



## mal

as long as there's a junior class in bb shows,teenagers will take gear,some not all.


----------



## Dai Jones

liam0810 said:


> What would you do mate?


to be honest mate I only started pro hormones 3 years ago so I think the same as Milky 20's and know what their doing, as a father you can only guide them


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> How olds your son mate? Was having this conversation the other day with a mate about how i would feel if my kid wanted to go on gear. I don't think I could really say no as long as he was old enough and knew what he was doing, I'd be a hypocrite to stop him. What would you do?


My son is 18 mate, He knows Im on gear as I never lie to him... Some of his mates are on gear so I thought I best have a chat with him about it. I didnt want him getting it off other people and not know anything about what he is using! So I would rather him come to me than go behind my back not having a clue what he's doing. So Ive told him if or when he wants to use then he has to come to me.

He's not an idiot, he's got his head screwed on.. he going to uni next year to do physio therapy!! he's been a boxer for years so he's pretty fit.

All he is using at the moment is supps, Protien & creatine.

When he's ready I know he will come to me, thank God!!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> as long as there's a junior class in bb shows,teenagers will take gear,some not all.


good point


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> My son is 18 mate, He knows Im on gear as I never lie to him... Some of his mates are on gear so I thought I best have a chat with him about it. I didnt want him getting it off other people and not know anything about what he is using! So I would rather him come to me than go behind my back not having a clue what he's doing. So Ive told him if or when he wants to use then he has to come to me.
> 
> He's not an idiot, he's got his head screwed on.. he going to uni next year to do physio therapy!! he's been a boxer for years so he's pretty fit.
> 
> All he is using at the moment is supps, Protien & creatine.
> 
> When he's ready I know he will come to me, thank God!!


thats good


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> thats good


The key is to be straight with your kids... and they will be straight with you..

Me and my boy are also like mates as well as father and son.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> My son is 18 mate, He knows Im on gear as I never lie to him... Some of his mates are on gear so I thought I best have a chat with him about it. I didnt want him getting it off other people and not know anything about what he is using! So I would rather him come to me than go behind my back not having a clue what he's doing. So Ive told him if or when he wants to use then he has to come to me.
> 
> He's not an idiot, he's got his head screwed on.. he going to uni next year to do physio therapy!! he's been a boxer for years so he's pretty fit.
> 
> All he is using at the moment is supps, Protien & creatine.
> 
> When he's ready I know he will come to me, thank God!!


And then you can charge him a fortune :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> And then you can charge him a fortune :thumb:


I never thought about that!!! He will want it for nothing.... :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> The key is to be straight with your kids... and they will be straight with you..
> 
> Me and my boy are also like mates as well as father and son.


My boy is 3 and I can see this already with me and him also he already things I'm a wrestler :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Forgive me.... I have sinned!!! Just had a double sausage & egg mcmuffin meal.. with orange juice, so that makes it ok lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Forgive me.... I have sinned!!! Just had a double sausage & egg mcmuffin meal.. with orange juice, so that makes it ok lol


still protein in there mate


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Forgive me.... I have sinned!!! Just had a double sausage & egg mcmuffin meal.. with orange juice, so that makes it ok lol


You fcuker i aint had a cheat meal in 2 weeks!! 

Jay you dont look old enough to have an 18year old butt!

Give it a year you will be going to him for 10ml of sust til 'payday' :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> You fcuker i aint had a cheat meal in 2 weeks!!
> 
> J*ay you dont look old enough to have an 18year old butt!*
> 
> Give it a year you will be going to him for 10ml of sust til 'payday' :lol:


Evertone says that mate..

I had him when I was 18.. Im 36 now


----------



## Tommy10

Morning Jay ... I'm in the gym but not feeling it !!  left wrist is playing up and it's killing my flow !


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Morning Jay ... I'm in the gym but not feeling it !!  left wrist is playing up and it's killing my flow !


looking good in avi mate..

left wrist??? I didnt know you was left handed lol


----------



## biglbs

Jay,you look like Keeks!Have a good one mate


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> looking good in avi mate..
> 
> left wrist??? I didnt know you was left handed lol


Was doing shoulder press on the smith a d when I pushed up I had pain in my wrist , anyway hot through it, u gotta Lisen to " Tall Paul and INXS" .. Precious heart !!! Awesome !!


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah thats a good mix T


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah thats a good mix T


Out the gym , completed my session just , Brekie and work at 9 .. Have a good one !


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Out the gym , completed my session just , Brekie and work at 9 .. Have a good one !


you to mate.. enjoy your weekend


----------



## Jay.32

A few pics taken last night, My bf is back up a bit since holiday, but its bulk time anyway.


----------



## liam0810

Looking well mate, what you weighing and what you aiming for?


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks Liam mate

Im about 13 st 10, Im going to take it easy cruising for the next 8 weeks, then start a winter bulk with a slight increase on my gear with my blast. Increase food.

Im hoping to bulk up to 16 stone... then start my cut.

Depending on how well this goes? I will then decide on possibly competing then end of 2014 or begining of 2015.. But I have had so many set backs in the past when attempting to compete!! that im just going to take each day as it comes and hope for the best.


----------



## Jay.32

I have a stinking cold, cant stop sneezing... and feel like sh!t today

that is all


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I have a stinking cold, cant stop sneezing... and feel like sh!t today
> 
> that is all


you getting vit's down ya?


----------



## Jay.32

Im gonna eat the whole tub in a minute Dai..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> A few pics taken last night, My bf is back up a bit since holiday, but its bulk time anyway.
> 
> View attachment 95268
> View attachment 95269
> View attachment 95270


looking good in the tricep pose


----------



## Jay.32

thanks Dai.. apreciate that mate


----------



## Patsy

I just started a journal too as i felt a bit left out, now we are the 3 Welsh stooges lol :lol:

Be good to chuck a few ideas between journals my fellow Welshman


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> I just started a journal too as i felt a bit left out, now we are the 3 Welsh stooges lol :lol:
> 
> Be good to chuck a few ideas between journals my fellow Welshman


 :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Hope ya feeling better soon!  And not sure how true it is but heard zincs meant to be good if suffering from a cold, along with vit c, worth a go!?!


----------



## Patsy

Yeah J get a nice dose of vit c in you, i bang a gram a day in me and never get colds, you havent been tramping it with the local tarts? you knows they need a good wash pmsl :lol:

Btw true taffys dont get colds butt dont let the side down now lol!

Get some lemsips and ride it out fella


----------



## Jay.32

trained with my son again tonight, he's given up his gym membership, so will training with me now... feels good to have someone pushing me again after training on my own for so long..

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

For a while this journal has just been ticking over logging training!!! Its time to kick start things again and get this journal heading somewhere.

TEAM TAFFY :lol:

Im going to set myself a goal... Im 13st 9 now, I want to be 15 stone by the first week of December.

Will be sorting my diet out this week...


----------



## Keeks

Go Team Taffy!!!!!! 10 weeks to go! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Go Team Taffy!!!!!! 10 weeks to go! x


lol thanks Daffy baby.... its a small goal to start with... then go from there.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Thats good training with your boy mate, i used to go running with my dad, he used to do marathons all over the world mate, Yeah Team Taffy sounds good to me mate! Dai's gonna be all over this!

You know what mate i like the way your thinking on the bulk ive been pondering the thought all day whether or not to go for an all out bulk over the winter, thing thats holding me back is my bp issues at the mo from the tren and because i havent been training back that long i dont wanna give it any reason to rise again and as im not as fit as i usualy am i dont think adding any extra weight or water right now is the sensible thing to do. I might take a look at my diet tomorrow when im fresh and revise it for a lean bulk with extra outdoor cardio days to up my cv

I do like what your thinking though buddy on the lines of bulking


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> lol thanks Daffy baby.... its a small goal to start with... then go from there.. :thumbup1:


A goal is a goal, feels great when you reach it, then you move the goals posts and reach the goal again, and feel even better! I find it great when working towards something, cos I find I do put more effort in, and theres no slacking! x


----------



## Jay.32

Ive been planning a winter bulk for a while now Pat, Ive been floating around the same weight for to long ..

I think you should go steady and try a clean bulk.. build up the diet slowly and you will be fine..


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> A goal is a goal, feels great when you reach it, then you move the goals posts and reach the goal again, and feel even better! I find it great when working towards something, cos I find I do put more effort in, and theres no slacking! x


yours, racks and cj's journals and progress has given me the kick up the a*se I needed :beer: x


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been planning a winter bulk for a while now Pat, Ive been floating around the same weight for to long ..
> 
> I think you should go steady and try a clean bulk.. build up the diet slowly and you will be fine..


Yeah i here you mate, rome wasnt built in a day an all! Im swapping the tren for deca this week as the sides are a bit much, tell you what though mate its the peds of gods mate, the size ive put on in the past 2 months is insane mate, shame its such a potent aas as its great for lean gains its just my bp dont like it and neither do my sleep!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> yours, racks and cj's journals and progress has given me the kick up the a*se I needed :beer: x


Yay, thats great!!!!! Seeing Rack and CJ yesterday was really great, gave me that extra push too, and seeing how much they enjoyed it. And its good that things like that motivate others, I think we all can motivate each other on here, and when you see someone progressing it makes you want to push and improve more. Good on you! xxxx :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yay, thats great!!!!! Seeing Rack and CJ yesterday was really great, gave me that extra push too, and seeing how much they enjoyed it. And its good that things like that motivate others, I think we all can motivate each other on here, and when you see someone progressing it makes you want to push and improve more. Good on you! xxxx :thumb:


make sure you give me a kick up the a*se if I start slipping x


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay and keeks can you both change ya avi I can't cope anymore I keep on drooling on my phone


----------



## Jay.32

Feeling good this morning apart from sneezing with this cold..

Just had 150g oats and drank 5 raw eggs for meal 1


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Feeling good this morning apart from sneezing with this cold..
> 
> Just had 150g oats and drank 5 raw eggs for meal 1


Boke!! Just finished chest session, was good ! Wee Starbucks then work... Have a good un J


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Boke!! Just finished chest session, was good ! Wee Starbucks then work... Have a good un J


Nice One T, hope all is good with you...


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Feeling good this morning apart from sneezing with this cold..
> 
> Just had 150g oats and drank 5 raw eggs for meal 1


no food till 12 for me still fasting,fats dropping well....looked decent in them pis jay,keep it going mate

try and keep up lol..


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> no food till 12 for me still fasting,fats dropping well....looked decent in them pis jay,keep it going mate
> 
> try and keep up lol..


Really wanna pack on some size this winter Mal... but clean mass not fat lol


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Really wanna pack on some size this winter Mal... but clean mass not fat lol


go for it mate,im so obsessed with dieting at the mo,im gonna stay off till xmas i think?cant wait for next year

now.....lean and muscular is my goal now,try and stay under 15 on cycle.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> go for it mate,im so obsessed with dieting at the mo,im gonna stay off till xmas i think?*cant wait for next year*
> 
> now.....lean and muscular is my goal now,try and stay under 15 on cycle.


Stop wishing your life away mal lol


----------



## mal

wont save sig?,keeps saying too big! can you alter the settings?


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> wont save sig?,keeps saying too big! can you alter the settings?


yeah just click on size


----------



## Incredible Bulk

why are you drinking raw eggs??! this rocky thang will never die will it lol


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> yeah just click on size


ye done that...down to 4 but still wont save? il try smaller lol.


----------



## mal

Incredible Bulk said:


> why are you drinking raw eggs??! this rocky thang will never die will it lol


saves on the gas bill.


----------



## Jay.32

Incredible Bulk said:


> why are you drinking raw eggs??! this rocky thang will never die will it lol


Its easier sometimes when Im in a rush... I eat alot of eggs and get sick of poached, srammbled etc.... so just drink them


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> ye done that...down to 4 but still wont save? il try smaller lol.


Worked on size 3 for me mal mate lol


----------



## Patsy

Incredible Bulk said:


> why are you drinking raw eggs??! this rocky thang will never die will it lol


I know IB! Common sense would tell him to blend them like i do with a bit of protein powder for taste

But us Welsh were never known for our common sense hey! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> I know IB! Common sense would tell him to blend them like i do with a bit of protein powder for taste
> 
> But us Welsh were never known for our common sense hey! :lol:


I dont mind the taste on there own.... I dont need to add protien like you ya pussy... call your self a welshman...

Your part of TEAM TAFFY now... so shape up or ship out :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I dont mind the taste on there own.... I dont need to add protien like you ya pussy... call your self a welshman...
> 
> Your part of TEAM TAFFY now... so shape up or ship out :lol:


Mate your not a true Welshman until you neck a tin of raw drained dry tuna, ask Dai he loves it butt! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Mate your not a true Welshman until you neck a tin of raw drained dry tuna, ask Dai he loves it butt! :lol:


fcuk off with the Tuna


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> I dont mind the taste on there own.... I dont need to add protien like you ya pussy... call your self a welshman...
> 
> Your part of TEAM TAFFY now... so shape up or ship out :lol:


Team Taffy ?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Team Taffy ?


Me, Dai, Mal and pat welsh are now part of TEAM TAFFY, which I created yesterday :laugh:

look at all our signitures


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Me, Dai, Mal and pat welsh are now part of TEAM TAFFY, which I created yesterday :laugh:
> 
> look at all our signitures


I can just picture this with the theme tune to team america pmsl! 'Team Taffy fcuk yeah!!' :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> I can just picture this with the theme tune to team america pmsl! 'Team Taffy fcuk yeah!!' :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

we will get the hoodies sorted soon guys


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> we will get the hoodies sorted soon guys


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Meal 3, 250g lean mince and mash potato


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Meal 3, 250g lean mince and mash potato
> 
> View attachment 95552


looks the nuts mate,im gonna make a chicken corma for tea i think and loads of rice, just having small

amounts of Greek yog and cot cheese through today.

just had a great workout,chest and tris are slaughtered...TAFFY STYLE!!!


----------



## Jay.32

I think her indoors is making chicken stirfry tonight...


----------



## Patsy

Mate i might actualy have a lamb stir fry later thinking about it


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Me, Dai, Mal and pat welsh are now part of TEAM TAFFY, which I created yesterday :laugh:
> 
> look at all our signitures


ahhhh i seee them :rockon: or :ban: or :blowme: ???

so.....

*T* is for team

*A* is for animals

*F *is for...........

*F* is for......

*Y *is for.....


----------



## Patsy

Hey Jay you watching that Valley reality tv show on tonight? ive been waiting all week im gonna be pishing myelf butt you knows they are gonna make us look like cnuts :lol:


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> ahhhh i seee them :rockon: or :ban: or :blowme: ???
> 
> so.....
> 
> *T* is for team
> 
> *A* is for animals
> 
> *F *is for...........
> 
> *F* is for......
> 
> *Y *is for.....


Join team taffy tom:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Join team taffy tom:thumb:


only if you fill in the blanks......whats my initation?? :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> only if you fill in the blanks......whats my initation?? :rolleye: :lol:


Youl have to ask pat and jay lol.


----------



## Patsy

Jays the mod of TT ill leave it up to him i dont want him getting mad an going on a hunger strike in protest... he's mid bulk :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Jays the mod of TT ill leave it up to him i dont want him getting mad an *going on a hunger strike *in protest... he's mid bulk :lol:


some how dont think thats ever gonna happen  :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Hey Jay you watching that Valley reality tv show on tonight? ive been waiting all week im gonna be pishing myelf butt you knows they are gonna make us look like cnuts :lol:


U need to watch every single episode to see if my face pops up.. I was an extra in a scene  lol (and they r thick as sh1t in real life too there is also no reality about it)


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> U need to watch every single episode to see if my face pops up.. I was an extra in a scene  lol (and they r thick as sh1t in real life too there is also no reality about it)


You here that guys get ya sky+ ready Kays gona be on taffy tv :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> You here that guys get ya sky+ ready Kays gona be on taffy tv :lol:


Lmao I use to work for the red and black restaurant right next door hence how I ended up being an extra... Duno what episode mind lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmao I use to work for the red and black restaurant right next door hence how I ended up being an extra... Duno what episode mind lol


Me and Jay are valley boys Kay! I just switched it off after 10mins! I cringed, an the way the girls were talking was a disgrace pmsl! Yeah i knew theyd make us look like [email protected] :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Me and Jay are valley boys Kay! I just switched it off after 10mins! I cringed, an the way the girls were talking was a disgrace pmsl! Yeah i knew theyd make us look like [email protected] :lol:


I know it was disgusting!


----------



## Tommy10

Morning TT.. Catching the 530am to London back tomoz , rest day but heading straight to the gym tomoz afternoon , belly is full , meal prepped for the train - all good !


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I know it was disgusting!


Yeah it was, i wasnt happy as i watched it with my mum, she loves TOWIE and thought this was gona be th Welsh version, she said 'i hope thats not how you and the boys act when your out then thats shocking' lol

TBH they have picked every missfit possible from up here (some with history) 'bigbrother style' total car crash tv, wont be tuning in again lol


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> ahhhh i seee them :rockon: or :ban: or :blowme: ???
> 
> so.....
> 
> *T* is for team
> 
> *A* is for animals
> 
> *F *is for...........
> 
> *F* is for......
> 
> *Y *is for.....


*T = TEAM*

*
A = ANIMALS*

*
F = FIT*

*
F = FCKERS*

*
Y = YEAH!!!!*


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning Team Taffy!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Yes guys, that valley program was embarressing!!!! but also funny...

Kay is the house down by the bay???


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning Team Taffy!!!!


Oi Pat .. Piggys up


----------



## Patsy

Mate what time do you call this?!! I was just on my way to knock you up out of bed lol!


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Mate what time do you call this?!! I was just on my way to knock you up out of bed lol!


I will have you know... I was up at 6am... Im now in work breakfast eaten already... :bounce:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I will have you know... I was up at 6am... Im now in work breakfast eaten already... :bounce:


Same here mate bang on 6am with 6 whole eggs for breakie, feels like Rocky aye :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Todays fuel is

meal 1 = 5 raw eggs and 150g oats

meal 2 = 5 scram eggs on 2 wholemeal toast

meal 4 = 250g lean mince, potato and brocoli

meal 5 = chicken & roasted veg

meal 6 = roast turkey & 3 boiled eggs


----------



## Patsy

Looking bang on there with todays meals mate. Weathers taking the pish a bit today aint it! Weres about you working too now mate?


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Looking bang on there with todays meals mate. Weathers taking the pish a bit today aint it! Weres about you working too now mate?


Im working at Pencoed/Bridgend..

How about you fella? what you doing now?


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Im working at Pencoed/Bridgend..
> 
> How about you fella? what you doing now?


Im in Cardiff at the mo mate still in the building game but not for long, hanging my tools up in the new year an ill never pick them back up again, infact my mate asked me lastnight if i was in on doing a bit up London, i just said thanks but no thanks, had enough now mate, i look at some of the older guys, proper taffy grafters mate and they havent got anywhere out of it but bad backs and fcuked joints. Yeah im getting into network engineering in the new year mate even if i got to go skint for a while, i just cant stay in this game forever its a miserable thankless job mate an ill be glad to see the back of it


----------



## Jay.32

I was in the building game, and thats the reason I got out. My father and uncle were builders, after years of it, all there joints were fcked... If you go in a greasy spoon cafe full of builders... all the older ones look fcked.

get out now Pat


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I was in the building game, and thats the reason I got out. My father and uncle were builders, after years of it, all there joints were fcked... If you go in a greasy spoon cafe full of builders... all the older ones look fcked.
> 
> get out now Pat


Mate i 100% agree totaly, most of my family an mates are in this game too, my dads hands are fcuked mate! Yeah im out this winter and i wont be going back, ill work in an office if need be i dont care lol im done with it


----------



## Tommy10

Do what I do .. Delegate !


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Do what I do .. Delegate !


Tommy has hands that do dishes :lol:

p.s and hand jobs :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy has hands that do dishes :lol:
> 
> p.s and hand jobs :laugh:


  you know me well Taffy man lollll


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> you know me well Taffy man lollll


Dont listen to J mate he's no angel aye! he's down our local every saturday night in the toilets giving 'shines for lines' pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

dont knock it til you tried it


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> dont knock it til you tried it


Where did i mention i haven't? :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Yes guys, that valley program was embarressing!!!! but also funny...
> 
> Kay is the house down by the bay???


Yup yup


----------



## Patsy

Hiya mate is lean machine still open in Risca and do you still go there?


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Hiya mate is lean machine still open in Risca and do you still go there?


Yes mate it is still open.. But Ive converted my Garage into a gym now, so no not training there.. I pop in there sometimes to see the boys.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate it is still open.. But Ive converted my *Garage into a gym now*, so no not training there.. I pop in there sometimes to see the boys.


*PICS*

hows ya today buddy?....how long till blast off now


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate it is still open.. But Ive converted my Garage into a gym now, so no not training there.. I pop in there sometimes to see the boys.


Thats good to know buddy, im seriously condisering moving back up them ways soon (Risca/Rogerstone) with my mum and lean machine is a quality gym so its ideal that one of the local gyms are still around


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> *PICS*
> 
> hows ya today buddy?....how long till blast off now


7 weeks mate... I havent got any pics of my gym will try remember to take some dude..


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Dont listen to J mate he's no angel aye! he's down our local every saturday night in the toilets giving 'shines for lines' pmsl! :lol:


Oh I know he's no Angel  ... Well that's London over , all work stuff but good , on train heading home another 4.5 hr journey .. Then gym then work later ... Diets been ok , corporate dinner .. and crappy lunch .. Need to catch up on the cals!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Oh I know he's no Angel  ... Well that's London over , all work stuff but good , on train heading home another 4.5 hr journey .. Then gym then work later ... Diets been ok , corporate dinner .. and crappy lunch .. Need to catch up on the cals!!


You do the Glasgow to London trip alot Tommy?


----------



## Jay.32

chopped onion and lean mince fried in olive oil, with potato and sweetcorn yum yum


----------



## Patsy

All being well J mate in the future when i get back into the swing of things and especialy if i move back over to Risca ways we will have to chuck in a few sessions together in lean machine butt


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> You do the Glasgow to London trip alot Tommy?


In phases bud, been twice in the past month and down twice in October .. Sounds long but beats flying as you have to travel from a London airport to central London after you land


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> In phases bud, been twice in the past month and down twice in October .. Sounds long but beats flying as you have to travel from a London airport to central London after you land


A right, hope its a good job for all that travelling


----------



## Patsy

Hi hate London T mate, too hectic for my liking, its so laid back here and always in a rush up there, i remember my first time on the tubes i stood on the wrong side of the escalator and some dude started going off on one so i just told him to fcuk off and go away from me, hate the place tbh


----------



## RACK

Don't fry in olive oil mate, the oil changes the chains of fats in it at a certain temp so makes it into a bad fat. Better off with a little water in the pan, drain it once cooked then add the olive oil after (although not really needed on red meat)


----------



## Patsy

I use use coconut oil Rack, tastes lovely too


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> All being well J mate in the future when i get back into the swing of things and especialy if i move back over to Risca ways we will have to chuck in a few sessions together in lean machine butt


Definatly mate...


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Don't fry in olive oil mate, the oil changes the chains of fats in it at a certain temp so makes it into a bad fat. Better off with a little water in the pan, drain it once cooked then add the olive oil after (although not really needed on red meat)


cheers J


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Definatly mate...


Tell you what J i love Risca and all around that area its lovely mate, im deff looking on getting back up the valleys im not a fan of the city


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Tell you what J i love Risca and all around that area its lovely mate, im deff looking on getting back up the valleys im not a fan of the city


Im in Rogerstone, its not quite the valleys.. but yes mate its lovely down this way... Is your family still in Risca then?


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Im in* Rogerstone*, its not quite the valleys.. but yes mate its lovely down this way... Is your family still in Risca then?


fvck me thats nearly in England bro :lol: tiss nice along that road though....


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Im in Rogerstone, its not quite the valleys.. but yes mate its lovely down this way... Is your family still in Risca then?


No mate im from Cefn Fforest area, my mum moved to Cardiff and then when i split up with the mrs she stayed in our house and i moved in with my mum it was only a temp thing but now i wanna get back up them ways as i hate the city life


----------



## Jay.32

wheres cefn forest Pat? is it by cwmcarn??


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> wheres cefn forest Pat? is it by cwmcarn??


Blackwood mate


----------



## Jay.32

Oh yeah..lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Oh yeah..lol


Bloody hell J your not all there today are ya! You know were im from anyway lol. Btw i still class Rogerstone as part of the valleys tbh mate


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Bloody hell J your not all there today are ya! You know were im from anyway lol. Btw i still class Rogerstone as part of the valleys tbh mate


My mate I work with is from the Bryn in Blackwood..

Mate I forget what day it is half the time.. I think it was all those years abusing recreational drugs lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> My mate I work with is from the Bryn in Blackwood..
> 
> Mate I forget what day it is half the time.. I think it was all those years abusing recreational drugs lol


Yeah same here mate the coke an alcohol frazzled my brain, i find myself oftenly staring into space for ages and then come around and have missed a whole conversation lol


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah same here mate the coke an alcohol frazzled my brain, i find myself oftenly staring into space for ages and then come around and have missed a whole conversation lol


Mate I have to use SAT NAV to get home from work!! :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Mate I have to use SAT NAV to get home from work!! :confused1:


 :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay... Its called getting old my friend lol!


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Jay... Its called getting old my friend lol!


During the war....blah bla bla:lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay whos that in your avi butt?


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Jay whos that in your avi butt?


Keeks :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks

- - - Updated - - -



Dai Jones said:


> Keeks :drool:


stop it Dai.... I wont have you drooling over my keeks


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Keeks
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> stop it Dai.... I wont have you drooling over my keeks


I can't help it


----------



## Patsy

Fairplay shes in good nic aye 

- - - Updated - - -

Btw Dai.... IM OFF TO NECK A TIN OFF TUNA RAW :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

TEAM TAFFY calm your testosterone levels down please..... :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Fairplay shes in good nic aye


yeh she trains hard and knows her stuff

- - - Updated - - -



PatWelsh said:


> Btw Dai.... IM OFF TO NECK A TIN OFF TUNA RAW :lol:


do one


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> TEAM TAFFY calm your testosterone levels down please..... :cursing:


ya tart :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh she trains hard and knows her stuff
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> do one


She invented QUARK


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> She invented QUARK


lets see if she will join teamtaffy then


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> She invented QUARK


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> ya tart :lol:


Fcuking hell butt theres gona be a mutiny in TT soon pmsl :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> lets see if she will join the teamtaffy then


Dai.... you have to atleast be welsh to join team Taffy.... :blink:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai.... you have to atleast be welsh to join team Taffy.... :blink:


O ok


----------



## Jay.32

My boy just got me a 4kg tub of protien of his mate "Dave"...for £30 he's a good boy


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> My boy just got me a 4kg tub of protien of his mate "Dave"...for £30 he's a good boy


Nice one, bargin of the day :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> My boy just got me a 4kg tub of protien of his mate "Dave"...for £30 he's a good boy


Fcuking bargain that mate! Open it up and it will probaly be fcuking sand in there pmsl :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

I already had some of his tub lol

his was cookie flavour.. really nice.

My one is chocolate... hope its nice


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Nice one, bargin of the day :thumb:


No baragin of the day Dai is 4 tins of tuna for £3 fpmsl :lol:

Me and Dai are like Keenan and Kel and his orange soda with this tuna fiasco :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> No baragin of the day Dai is 4 tins of tuna for £3 fpmsl :lol:
> 
> Me and Dai are like Keenan and Kel and his orange soda with this tuna fiasco :lol:


now that is a bargin but na!!!!


----------



## Patsy

If im honest Dai mate i just opened a tin and tried necking it and heaved and thought wtf am i doing just make a sandwich ffs lol


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> If im honest Dai mate i just opened a tin and tried necking it and heaved and thought wtf am i doing just make a sandwich ffs lol


I cant eat it on its own... its to dry aswell


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I cant eat it on its own... its to dry aswell


No joke now J mate i make a pint of squash and put mouthfulls of it in my gob and swallow it, the things i do to get protein in me is insane tbh mate


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> No joke now J mate i make a pint of squash and put mouthfulls of it in my gob and swallow it, the things i do to get protein in me is insane tbh mate


boke

- - - Updated - - -



PatWelsh said:


> No joke now J mate i make a pint of squash and put mouthfulls of it in my gob and swallow it, the things i do to get protein in me is insane tbh mate


boke


----------



## Patsy

Yeah mate its not good lol


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> No joke now J mate i make a pint of squash and put mouthfulls of it in my gob and swallow it, the things i do to get protein in me is insane tbh mate


there is another way :rolleye:

- - - Updated - - -

so back to this Taffy word.............what does it actually mean??/ :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> there is another way :rolleye:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> so back to this Taffy word.............what does it actually mean??/ :confused1:


Its on page 104 Tommy.... arnt you reading my journal properly tut tut


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

Traps

shrugs 6 sets


----------



## Tommy10

Drive by " yo Team Taffy " mental week , mad busy ... Gym at 645 ... >>>>>Laters


----------



## Keeks

Did someone mention quark!?!?! 

Just caught up on things in here.........  mg: :laugh: :thumb: I wish I had invented quark, I would've made myself a millionaire, and then I would've blown it all on my own invention!?!? :wacko: But thanks for the comments guys! :thumb:

Anyway, last time I checked I wasnt Welsh so that counts me out of Team Taffy, but I could perhaps be the Team Taffy mascot.......Daffy!  And I can be like that annoying Mr Motivator, to make sure theres no slacking in Team Taffy, and if there is....you'll have me to answer to.... :nono: I dont accept any excuses when it comes to diet and training, no slacking, only hard work is allowed! And Jay, that means NO JAFFA CAKES!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Did someone mention quark!?!?!
> 
> Just caught up on things in here.........  mg: :laugh: :thumb: I wish I had invented quark, I would've made myself a millionaire, and then I would've blown it all on my own invention!?!? :wacko: But thanks for the comments guys! :thumb:
> 
> Anyway, last time I checked I wasnt Welsh so that counts me out of Team Taffy, but I could perhaps be the Team Taffy mascot.......Daffy!  And I can be like that annoying Mr Motivator, to make sure theres no slacking in Team Taffy, and if there is....you'll have me to answer to.... :nono: I dont accept any excuses when it comes to diet and training, no slacking, only hard work is allowed! And Jay, that means NO JAFFA CAKES!!!!!!!!!!! x


 I'm up for that Daffy


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'm up for that Daffy


Yay! Will see what Team Taffy moderators says. 

And also, Team Taffy..............but wheres the Team Taffy Journal!?!? I tell you, Team Taffy needs sorting out!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yay! Will see what Team Taffy moderators says.
> 
> And also, Team Taffy..............but wheres the Team Taffy Journal!?!? I tell you, Team Taffy needs sorting out!


Thats a bloody good idea


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Thats a bloody good idea


Team Taffy mod......get it sorted!


----------



## dipdabs

I know I'm English but can I be in team taffy


----------



## Tommy10

Morning TT just about to thrash ma legs .. Ouch !!


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Morning TT just about to thrash ma legs .. Ouch !!


Lucky you mate i cant train legs right now, my knee is swollen an really sore, havent a clue what i have done to it, anyone of my fellow TT'ers wanna come and kiss it better?... Didnt think so! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Lucky you mate i cant train legs right now, my knee is swollen an really sore, havent a clue what i have done to it, anyone of my fellow TT'ers wanna come and kiss it better?... Didnt think so! :lol:


Been praying too much ?  gym was empty got there at 730, did legs and walked home in the rain... treated myself to scrambled eggs , bacon and beans mm mm


----------



## Patsy

Wtf wheres Jay to this weekend? Our TT mods prob hungover aint he! I might call over his house in a bit and ask him wtf is going on here pmsl :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yay! Will see what Team Taffy moderators says.
> 
> And also, Team Taffy..............but wheres the Team Taffy Journal!?!? I tell you, Team Taffy needs sorting out!


Yes Of Course you can be our mascot Daffy... :thumb:

And I promise to stay off the jaffa cakes...

Weekend confession time... I went out to a wedding party sat night...and yes I was as drunk as a skunk... then yesterday ahngover hunger kicked in mg: so it was mc donalds brecky.... and last night was mixed meat and chips with garlic and mint sauce from the kebab shop..

But today im back on it, like a car bonnett..

Saturday I trained shoulders & triceps..

- - - Updated - - -



Keeks said:


> Yay! Will see what Team Taffy moderators says.
> 
> And also, Team Taffy..............but wheres the Team Taffy Journal!?!? I tell you, Team Taffy needs sorting out!


Yes Of Course you can be our mascot Daffy... :thumb:

And I promise to stay off the jaffa cakes...

Weekend confession time... I went out to a wedding party sat night...and yes I was as drunk as a skunk... then yesterday ahngover hunger kicked in mg: so it was mc donalds brecky.... and last night was mixed meat and chips with garlic and mint sauce from the kebab shop..

But today im back on it, like a car bonnett..

Saturday I trained shoulders & triceps..


----------



## Patsy

Lol @ our mascot 'Daffy' pmsl :lol:

Jay i knew you went out butt, your not setting a good example as boss of TT and its team of recovering alcoholics lol! :lol:

Yeah monday chest day... On it like sonic


----------



## Jay.32

Haha Pat..

I tell you what my a*se is on fire this morning... my mate just had to leave the office... I think I set the fire alarm off too.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lets play catchphrase.


----------



## Jay.32

fck off jank its to early to play with my c0ck nevermind games....:laugh:


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> lets play catchphrase.


Pmsl my thoughts exactly mate :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Haha Pat..
> 
> I tell you what my a*se is on fire this morning... my mate just had to leave the office... I think I set the fire alarm off too.


That will be the kebab meat! Whatever that is made of would give anyone the sh1ts!


----------



## liam0810

Double post


----------



## Jay.32

weight today is 14 st


----------



## bowen86

I dont know what is going on Jay but when you put a post it quotes me in it?

Journal looks great!

- - - Updated - - -

I dont know what is going on Jay but when you put a post it quotes me in it?

Journal looks great!


----------



## Jay.32

bowen86 said:


> I dont know what is going on Jay but when you put a post it quotes me in it?
> 
> Journal looks great!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I dont know what is going on Jay but when you put a post it quotes me in it?
> 
> Journal looks great!


Hiya mate..

does itdo it every time


----------



## bowen86

lol, yeah. Almost every post you make it quotes me in. ? odd.


----------



## Raptor

bowen86 said:


> lol, yeah. Almost every post you make it quotes me in. ? odd.


I got a notification that i had been quoted in this message too, something is going wrong with the forum lol


----------



## Jay.32

Raptor said:


> I got a notification that i had been quoted in this message too, something is going wrong with the forum lol


 @Katy can you look in to this please... the guys will see how much I letch on female members...


----------



## Hera

When you guys are being notified of being quoted, have you actually been quoted?

We've had an issue with double posting this morning so have just restarted the server in the hope that it will fix the issue. Maybe the quoting issue was part of the same problem.


----------



## Jay.32

Katy said:


> When you guys are being notified of being quoted, have you actually been quoted?
> 
> We've had an issue with double posting this morning so have just restarted the server in the hope that it will fix the issue. Maybe the quoting issue was part of the same problem.


not sure.... @bowen86 did you get this quote mate

- - - Updated - - -



Katy said:


> When you guys are being notified of being quoted, have you actually been quoted?
> 
> We've had an issue with double posting this morning so have just restarted the server in the hope that it will fix the issue. Maybe the quoting issue was part of the same problem.


not sure.... @bowen86 did you get this quote mate


----------



## Hera

Jay.32 said:


> not sure.... @bowen86 did you get this quote mate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> not sure.... @bowen86 did you get this quote mate


Restarting the server didn't work. I can only avoid double posts by using the 'go advanced' option. Not sure what's happening with the quotes


----------



## bowen86

I got a mention this time, (obviously) no notification.

I'll let you know if it happens again.


----------



## Jay.32

cheers fella


----------



## Keeks

:nono: Beer, Mcdonalds AND kebab meat!!!!!!! :nono:

- - - Updated - - -

:nono: Beer, Mcdonalds AND kebab meat!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :nono: Beer, Mcdonalds AND kebab meat!!!!!!! :nono:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> :nono: Beer, Mcdonalds AND kebab meat!!!!!!! :nono:


Yeah but what J has neglected to mention Keeks is that a 'kebab' around our way is most probaly some poor kids missing jack russell :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Me and my boy smashed chest & biceps last night

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's


----------



## bowen86

Yeah I am quoted in this Jay.

Lol.

Looks like I am your stalker.

How come Chest and Bi's not chest and Tris?


----------



## Jay.32

bowen86 said:


> Yeah I am quoted in this Jay.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Looks like I am your stalker.
> 
> How come Chest and Bi's not chest and Tris?


My 4 day split is:

DAY 1 - CHEST & BISEPS

DAY 2 - LEGS

DAY 3 - BACK & TRAPS

DAY 4 - SHOULDERS & TRICEPS

IMO the tricep is a small muscle that only needs 3 exercises with 3 sets each.. If your doing chest aswel, your partially training your triceps too... then to me, that is over training them.

Years ago I used to warm up with triceps then do chest... but I found better results doing it like this now mate.


----------



## Patsy

Yeah ill always hammer triceps on the cables after a solid chest session, i start off heavy and drop the weight to failure then, i train them to exhaustion mate


----------



## Jay.32

Just serviced my motor... and im now covered in oil.. 

- - - Updated - - -

Just serviced my motor... and im now covered in oil..


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Just serviced my boyfriend... and im now covered in man fat ..


Fixed :whistling: :lol:

Wheres Tommy where ya need him? pmsl :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Fixed :whitsling: :lol:
> 
> Wheres Tommy where ya need him? pmsl :lol:


pmsl... it was Tommy that I serviced :laugh:

- - - Updated - - -



PatWelsh said:


> Fixed :whitsling: :lol:
> 
> Wheres Tommy where ya need him? pmsl :lol:


pmsl... it was Tommy that I serviced :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Lol well i wasnt gona put my foot in it J just incase you was out cruising again in Cwmcarn pmsl :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Was suppose to train legs last night... my boy rang to say he couldnt make it.... so I got lazy and thought fck training tonight....

I know its not a good impression for my Team Taffy children..... But I back on it today Guys


----------



## Jay.32

Was suppose to train legs last night... my boy rang to say he couldnt make it.... so I got lazy and thought fck training tonight....

I know its not a good impression for my Team Taffy children..... But I back on it today Guys


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Was suppose to train legs last night... my boy rang to say he couldnt make it.... so *I got lazy* and thought fck training tonight....
> 
> I know its not a good impression for my Team Taffy children..... But I back on it today Guys


not good enough  hows it today min?

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> Was suppose to train legs last night... my boy rang to say he couldnt make it.... so *I got lazy* and thought fck training tonight....
> 
> I know its not a good impression for my Team Taffy children..... But I back on it today Guys


not good enough  hows it today min?


----------



## Jay.32

All good in the hood... wont be sitting on my fat a*se tonight....

Will be putting some hard work in..


----------



## dipdabs

I doubt ur ass is fat


----------



## Tommy10

whose hungry ??


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> View attachment 96351
> View attachment 96352
> whose hungry ??


Ooh that looks tasty as fcuk mate!


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Ooh that looks tasty as fcuk mate!


 I fry with Almond oil but tonight I added coconut , brought a new taste to it


----------



## Tommy10

I always fry with Almond oil but tonight I used coconut it was very tasty !


----------



## lxm

so much you said it twice... :laugh:

Loving the chalk board.


----------



## Tommy10

lxm said:


> so much you said it twice... :laugh:
> 
> Loving the chalk board.


Lol thought it got cancelled ... Love my black board ! Me and my flat mate have a right giggle with it lol


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> View attachment 96354
> I fry with Almond oil but tonight I added coconut , brought a new taste to it


Thats what i cook with fella


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Was suppose to train legs last night... my boy rang to say he couldnt make it.... so I got lazy and thought fck training tonight....
> 
> I know its not a good impression for my Team Taffy children..... But I back on it today Guys


 :nono: :nono: :nono: Drinking and eating rubbish at weekend, skipping leg session!?!?!?! WTF!!!!!!!! Not the sort of behaviour that should be happening in Team Taffy! :thumbdown:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono: Drinking and eating rubbish at weekend, skipping leg session!?!?!?! WTF!!!!!!!! Not the sort of behaviour that should be happening in Team Taffy! :thumbdown:


Keeks you wanna take over as TT mod and Jay can be Daffy? Seems that name fits the bill quite well of his antics lately pmsl :lol:


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Keeks you wanna take over as TT mod and Jay can be Daffy? Seems that name fits the bill quite well of his antics lately pmsl :lol:


I should, I'd kick his buttt into some hard assss training anyway, think he needs it this week! All this slacking, no good at all! :thumbdown:


----------



## Tommy10

Morning TT rest day for me , just boxing up today's meals for work , 2 steaks , chicken breast and rice , shakes ... Have a good ' un


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Morning TT rest day for me , just boxing up today's meals for work , 2 steaks , chicken breast and rice , shakes ... Have a good ' un


You too matey, cardio day for me!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono: Drinking and eating rubbish at weekend, skipping leg session!?!?!?! WTF!!!!!!!! Not the sort of behaviour that should be happening in Team Taffy! :thumbdown:


OK OK Im sorry Team Taffy Mummy... Jay feels really bad and runs off to get flowers for Daffy..... but then realises it just aint going to wash with her!! so he sticks on the "Eye Of The Tiger" CD gives the punch bag a battering!! then some one handed push ups.. eats some raw eggs.. THEN TRAINS LEGS!!

Daffy Ive emailed you the video of all this. xx


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Keeks you wanna take over as TT mod and Jay can be Daffy? Seems that name fits the bill quite well of his antics lately pmsl :lol:


You got no mercy have you Taffy :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> You got no mercy have you Taffy :laugh:


No pain no gain, shape up or ship out :lol:

#TeamTaffy


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> OK OK Im sorry Team Taffy Mummy... Jay feels really bad and runs off to get flowers for Daffy..... but then realises it just aint going to wash with her!! so he sticks on the "Eye Of The Tiger" CD gives the punch bag a battering!! then some one handed push ups.. eats some raw eggs.. THEN TRAINS LEGS!!
> 
> Daffy Ive emailed you the video of all this. xx


I need a video of that too, thats sounds quite erotic to me!!! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Btw jabbed TT400/ eq yesterday , missed a week and was gonnae come off but thought fuk this I need a fix lollll


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> I need a video of that too, thats sounds quite erotic to me!!! :lol:


I did this in a skimpy pair of shorts!! SO Im afraid only our mascot Daffy can see it... :wub:

- - - Updated - - -



Tommy10 said:


> Btw jabbed TT400/ eq yesterday , missed a week and was gonnae come off but thought fuk this I need a fix lollll


Tommy, hows the love life going mate....? hope all is good..


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> I did this in a skimpy pair of shorts!! SO Im afraid only our mascot Daffy can see it... :wub:


Now I'm interested


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Btw jabbed TT400/ eq yesterday , missed a week and was gonnae come off but thought fuk this I need a fix lollll


Tommy, hows the love life going mate....? hope all is good..


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I did this in a skimpy pair of shorts!! SO Im afraid only our mascot Daffy can see it... :wub:


Mate ive just bumped my doses up to a gram a week so dont tease me because ya consent means nothing to me sweetheart :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

pmsl


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy, hows the love life going mate....? hope all is good..


Just the usual non stater m8 , had a wee hotel romp at the weekend but tbh it was s.hit !


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Mate ive just bumped my doses up to a gram a week so dont tease me because ya consent means nothing to me sweetheart :lol:


Hi Pat


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Just the usual non stater m8 , had a wee hotel romp at the weekend but tbh it was s.hit !


O no.... he not giving you the loving you need fella.... put him in as a part ex!!! time for a new one I think


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Just the usual non stater m8 , had a wee hotel romp at the weekend but tbh it was s.hit !


Coming to think of it mate, you and Jay weren't online on the weekend! Anything you wanna tell us? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Hi Pat


pmsl.... Paty baby.... where are you... :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Hi Pat


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Coming to think of it mate, you and Jay weren't online on the weekend! Anything you wanna tell us? :lol:


like I said before,,,..... dont knock it, til youve tried it!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> O no.... he not giving you the loving you need fella.... put him in as a part ex!!! time for a new one I think


That is the new one !! Lolll


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Coming to think of it mate, you and Jay weren't online on the weekend! Anything you wanna tell us? :lol:


Jay already knows he's my No1 man crush on here ... But that can always be challenged of ur up for a go Patsy


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> like I said before,,,..... dont knock it, til youve tried it!!!


Where did i state i haven't mate? :whistling: :lol: :lol: pmsl!!


----------



## Tommy10

Tonight dinner ... Seafood cocktail / smoked salmon / bagel/ orange/ yogurts and a cup of green tea


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Tonight dinner ... Seafood cocktail / smoked salmon / bagel/ orange/ yogurts and a cup of green tea
> View attachment 96442


Beats what i had mate, an omellette and bar of snickers :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Beats what i had mate, an omellette and bar of snickers :lol:


Couldn't be bothered cooking so quick , nutritious and COLD lolll


----------



## Patsy

Mate i have had one of those days, just couldnt be fcuked tbh, had an awesome sesh though!


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Mate i have had one of those days, just couldnt be fcuked tbh, had an awesome sesh though!


Yea ? What ....


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> OK OK Im sorry Team Taffy Mummy... Jay feels really bad and runs off to get flowers for Daffy..... but then realises it just aint going to wash with her!! *so he sticks on the "Eye Of The Tiger" CD gives the punch bag a battering!! then some one handed push ups.. eats some raw eggs.. THEN TRAINS LEGS!!*
> 
> Daffy Ive emailed you the video of all this. xx


For a warm up maybe........but need to do better than that to fully compensate for your slacking matey!! x



PatWelsh said:


> No pain no gain, shape up or ship out :lol:
> 
> #TeamTaffy


 :thumb: Now this is what I want to hear and see from Team Taffy! :thumb:

Gold star for Pat! :clap:


----------



## Tommy10

TT it's Friday !!! Yesssss!! Wee chest session coming up then work at 9 ..


----------



## Patsy

Bloody hell T mate a chest session this early! Id end up dropping the bar lol! Is it me or has this week flown by?!!


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Bloody hell T mate a chest session this early! Id end up dropping the bar lol! Is it me or has this week flown by?!!


I always train at this time .. Like my nights free buddy ... It's been like a tornado this week !


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Bloody hell T mate a chest session this early! Id end up dropping the bar lol! Is it me or has this week flown by?!!


Yeh its flown


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> I always train at this time .. Like my nights free buddy ... It's been like a tornado this week !


I like morning gym but around 11 ish is perfect for me, anything before that i just dont function lol! Yeah i dont train nights unless ive had a busy day an cant fit it in, my evenings are for putting my feet up


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning Team Taffy comrades.. How are you all feeling on this wet friday morning!!!

Atleast its the weekend... well Im working tomorrow morning.. then down to porthcawl for a surfing comp... Im in 2 minds weather to enter or spectate...


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning Team Taffy comrades.. How are you all feeling on this wet friday morning!!!
> 
> Atleast its the weekend... well Im working tomorrow morning.. then down to porthcawl for a surfing comp... Im in 2 minds weather to enter or spectate...


How is the surfing going mate?


----------



## Jay.32

This year the waves have been sh!t mate, uk surf is not good at the best of times... when I have had free time to going surfing, its been crap.. but when im in work and cant get to the beach, theres been some nice waves..

winter is better, so Im looking forward to some good surf..

- - - Updated - - -

This year the waves have been sh!t mate, uk surf is not good at the best of times... when I have had free time to going surfing, its been crap.. but when im in work and cant get to the beach, theres been some nice waves..

winter is better, so Im looking forward to some good surf..


----------



## Patsy

Mate ive been hitting waves in Wales for years as you know, theres a lil spot i have found in West Wales called Mwnt, look it up, on a decent day you catch it right and you will want to live there, take a bodyboard down with you and thats were the fun times begin 

Right if you want mega waves you need to cross the bridge, i highly recommend Fistral beach mate its immense and massive so you get plenty of space, but... If you want to surf some insane waves mate check out Porthcurno, honestly its awesome


----------



## Tommy10

Well that was a tough session but I dud it , got a lot on at work today so was a bit distracted ... Cuppa tea n a cheeky wee cheese n onion toastie on the go before work .... This will make you laugh ... On POF last night gets a messaged saying .. I recognise you from the gym fancy a bit of late night fun ? Some " straight" bloke  then a guy in the army on some kind of night watch saying I'm straight but would live to try sum man stuff with you ...FFS !! Lollll


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning Team Taffy comrades.. How are you all feeling on this wet friday morning!!!
> 
> Atleast its the weekend... well Im working tomorrow morning.. then down to porthcawl for a surfing comp... Im in 2 minds weather to enter or spectate...


I'm good , out on the motorbike later


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> I'm good , out on the motorbike later


Get a pic of u in ur leathers .. *Cough sorry ur motorbike


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Well that was a tough session but I dud it , got a lot on at work today so was a bit distracted ... Cuppa tea n a cheeky wee cheese n onion toastie on the go before work .... This will make you laugh ... On POF last night gets a messaged saying .. I recognise you from the gym fancy a bit of late night fun ? Some " straight" bloke  then a guy in the army on some kind of night watch saying I'm straight but would live to try sum man stuff with you ...FFS !! Lollll


Pmsl i bet 90% of your qouta comes from 'straight guys' hey mate? My cousins gay and honeslty now its an eye opener the things he tells me about guys that are married with kids ect.. hitting on him lol

Aint it Jay! how do ya go home to ya mrs and keep a straight face after having some Glamorgan sausage in ya mouth fpmsl!! :lol: :lol:

#TeamTaffy:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Pmsl i bet 90% of your qouta comes from 'straight guys' hey mate? My cousins gay and honeslty now its an eye opener the things he tells me about guys that are married with kids ect.. hitting on him lol
> 
> Aint it Jay! how do ya go home to ya mrs and keep a straight face after having some Glamorgan sausage in ya mouth fpmsl!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> #TeamTaffy:lol:


Lollll especially at my gym it's shocking the amount of blokes that log in to the gay section of POF ... tbh I don't bother with them ... Ain't my thing to be smooching the straight lads ... I like 100% bona fied benders


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Lollll especially at my gym it's shocking the amount of blokes that log in to the gay section of POF ... tbh I don't bother with them ... Ain't my thing to be smooching the straight lads ... I like 100% bona fied benders


Yeah what do they think you are a test dummy for their sexuality lol!

I go out in the gay scene a lot in Cardiff and its actualy suprising the people ive known for years coming out, its a lot easier these days i suppose but like you said the gym is where a few of them hit on my cousin, i often ask him whos that when we are out clubbing an he just says 'someone from the gym' lol

Ive had a few people that i grew up with saying to me 'i didnt know you was gay!' I say im not, 'why are you doing in here then?' I just reply same as you, having a drink now **** off lol :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Mate ive been hitting waves in Wales for years as you know, theres a lil spot i have found in West Wales called Mwnt, look it up, on a decent day you catch it right and you will want to live there, take a bodyboard down with you and thats were the fun times begin
> 
> Right if you want mega waves you need to cross the bridge, i highly recommend Fistral beach mate its immense and massive so you get plenty of space, but... If you want to surf some insane waves mate check out Porthcurno, honestly its awesome
> 
> View attachment 96486


Ive surfed fistral many of times mate.. I surf all over newquay/cornwall.. But most of these places are over run & too busy mate..

West wales is good, newgale, whitesands and langeneth...

Surfing is like the Mafia!! once your in, you can never get out. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah what do they think you are a test dummy for their sexuality lol!
> 
> I go out in the gay scene a lot in Cardiff and its actualy suprising the people ive known for years coming out, its a lot easier these days i suppose but like you said the gym is where a few of them hit on my cousin, i often ask him whos that when we are out clubbing an he just says 'someone from the gym' lol
> 
> Ive had a few people that i grew up with saying to me 'i didnt know you was gay!' I say im not, 'why are you doing in here then?' I just reply same as you, having a drink now **** off lol :lol:


What's ur cousin like


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> What's ur cousin like


Tommy you slut :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Tommy10 said:


> What's ur cousin like


Tommy you slut :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> What's ur cousin like


About 6'4 16stone roider, happily married lol!

Seriously now gone are the days were gays guys are stererotyped, my close circle of gay mates are 16 stone+ meathead doorman/mma dudes thats are more than capable, honestly id pay good money to see someone call my cousin a queer pmsl theyd wake up in a&e :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> About 6'4 16stone roider, happily married lol!
> 
> Seriously now gone are the days were gays guys are stererotyped, my close circle of gay mates are 16 stone+ meathead doorman/mma dudes thats are more than capable, honestly id pay good money to see someone call my cousin a queer pmsl *theyd wake up in a&e * :lol:


with a 6" across gaper?

- - - Updated - - -

sup J? much on this w.e?


----------



## Tommy10

Tommys diner in full swing lolll gonna eat like king Solomon today !!!


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> with a 6" across gaper?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> sup J? much on this w.e?


Am surfing today mate.. and servicing my misses car tomorrow...

What you upto fella?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Am surfing today mate.. and servicing my misses car tomorrow...
> 
> What you upto fella?


p!shup from 3 till 3 today!...not feeling well though so see how it goes.


----------



## Tommy10

What a beauty of an Autumn morning in Bonny Scotland... What's everyone up to today ?


----------



## Jay.32

Just finished 2 hours surfing!!! stoked!!

That was good cardio...


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Just finished 2 hours surfing!!! stoked!!
> 
> That was good cardio...


I used to surf when i lived in Miami was awesome and defo great for the mid section !

Im bored today, nowt to do and no one to do it with !


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> I used to surf when i lived in Miami was awesome and defo great for the mid section !
> 
> Im bored today, nowt to do and no one to do it with !


Wow miami nice!!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I used to surf when i lived in Miami was awesome and defo great for the mid section !
> 
> Im bored today, nowt to do and no one to do it with !


Lived in miami??? why did you come back lol


----------



## Tommy10

Went when I was 11-15 , parents had a business there ... Went to school abc we would go to the beach most days surfing ... Was great times ...


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Went when I was 11-15 , parents had a business there ... Went to school abc we would go to the beach most days surfing ... Was great times ...


Would love to surf out there... uk temp is a killer for surfing...


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Would love to surf out there... uk temp is a killer for surfing...


Bloody freezing up here this morning , Parker time ! Heading to London in the 5pm flight back late Wednesday ... Work stuff ... Will train before I go and back on it Thursday onwards ....


----------



## Jay.32

Surf is supposed to be awsome up in scotland @Tommy10

with all the islands... one place called thurso I think? is supposed to as good as world rated spots


----------



## Jay.32

You will have to sort out some cheep digs for me.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> You will have to sort out some cheep digs for me.


Thurso is beautiful dude , many great places up north if Scotland , it's 2 degrees here today though ! Brass monkeys !!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Thurso is beautiful dude , many great places up north if Scotland , it's 2 degrees here today though ! Brass monkeys !!


thats fckin cold... its 10 here today


----------



## Tommy10

Good day so far , trained chest , bank called asking if I want an account upgrade , got my boots re soled ... even though they said no initially ... Food time .. Wee chill then airport at 4 and its now 12 degrees with sunshine


----------



## Patsy

Right ive just had a lil brainwave of a new hybrid water based training program for us TeamTaffy dwellers

Now we can form a UKM team of members so i propose Me, Jay, Dai and Tommy but others can apply depending on success of experimentation (i.e if noone drowns)

So ladies and gents i present to you... 'RoidBoarding' its a simple concept basicly you have to have a minimum of 2 cycles under your belt and also helps if your part of our Welsh valley elite SAS (Steroids and Sunbeds) applications via pm and futher details will be forwarded on in due time depending how many 15+ stone dudes sink to the bottom of the sea and how many lawsuits follow

Keep checking here for further details or follow us on twitter 

#RoidBoarding


----------



## Jay.32

SAS steroids and sunbeds.... :lol: I like that pat


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> SAS steroids and sunbeds.... :lol: I like that pat


Lol thats what the doorman in Cardiff used to call us mate when we were all on a night out as you know yourself mate half the Valleys hits Cardiff on saturday, 'here comes the valley commandos' pmsl funny as fcuk mate even the woman are on deca :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Right ive just had a lil brainwave of a new hybrid water based training program for us TeamTaffy dwellers
> 
> Now we can form a UKM team of members so i propose Me, Jay, Dai and Tommy but others can apply depending on success of experimentation (i.e if noone drowns)
> 
> So ladies and gents i present to you... 'RoidBoarding' its a simple concept basicly you have to have a minimum of 2 cycles under your belt and also helps if your part of our Welsh valley elite SAS (Steroids and Sunbeds) applications via pm and futher details will be forwarded on in due time depending how many 15+ stone dudes sink to the bottom of the sea and how many lawsuits follow
> 
> Keep checking here for further details or follow us on twitter
> 
> #RoidBoarding


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Right ive just had a lil brainwave of a new hybrid water based training program for us TeamTaffy dwellers
> 
> Now we can form a UKM team of members so i propose Me, Jay, Dai and Tommy but others can apply depending on success of experimentation (i.e if noone drowns)
> 
> So ladies and gents i present to you... 'RoidBoarding' its a simple concept basicly you have to have a minimum of 2 cycles under your belt and also helps if your part of our Welsh valley elite SAS (Steroids and Sunbeds) applications via pm and futher details will be forwarded on in due time depending how many 15+ stone dudes sink to the bottom of the sea and how many lawsuits follow
> 
> Keep checking here for further details or follow us on twitter
> 
> #RoidBoarding


PMSL brilliant


----------



## Tommy10

Guess where I am ??


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Guess where I am ??
> View attachment 96756


off to the gym to work they p00fy legs? x


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> off to the gym to work they p00fy legs? x


They poofy legs have got me in positions you can only dream about  fanny baws lol x


----------



## Tommy10

Morning from London TT .. Going to get a Starbucks on Oxford street , hotels at Marble Arch very swish but I'm room sharing and don't really sleep to well when someone's literally an inch away lol ... Work conference for 2 days


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Morning from London TT .. Going to get a Starbucks on Oxford street , hotels at Marble Arch very swish but I'm room sharing and don't really sleep to well when someone's literally an inch away lol ... Work conference for 2 days


An inch away = a reach around :lol:

What do you do for a living mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Team Taffy...

I wish I was in starbucks now..


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> An inch away = a reach around :lol:
> 
> What do you do for a living mate?


Trust me Patsy I would rather finger a clunge  I'm a store manager for Loccitane , there's one in St David's in Carduff


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Team Taffy...
> 
> I wish I was in starbucks now..


Had to settle for pret a mange ... Only had hot pants and a boob tube on too cold to walk any further lolll


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Trust me Patsy I would rather finger a clunge  I'm a store manager for Loccitane , there's one in St David's in Carduff


Pmsl!! :lol:

Sounds like a good number you got there mate, loads of travelling too, result


----------



## Dai Jones

Bora da guys


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Bora da guys


less of the bora da in here please..

Dai whats hello in welsh???


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> less of the bora da in here please..
> 
> Dai whats hello in welsh???


Hello :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Hello :whistling:


:lol:[email protected]


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :lol:[email protected]


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

so whats the plan for today Jay


----------



## Jay.32

Believe it or not, Ive got to drag myself away from my desk... and go do some work out on site... so Ive just put my lovely warm fleece on..

catch you later Team Taffy


----------



## W33BAM

Holla!! Just dropping by to keep tabs on ya!!

What's this chat of youcoming up here then?? Thurso is gorgeous.

There's some ace surfing vantage points in the north of Scotland. But bring your thermals!


----------



## Patsy

W33BAM said:


> Holla!! Just dropping by to keep tabs on ya!!
> 
> What's this chat of youcoming up here then?? Thurso is gorgeous.
> 
> There's some ace surfing vantage points in the north of Scotland. But bring your thermals!


Jay dont need his thermals.... His latest bulk consists of sausage mcmuffins and tesco choc biscuits so he will have plenty of natural layers dont worry about that... phatphuck  :lol:

P.s Jay ya knows i loves ya butt just worries me sometimes you do aye :lol:

#TeamTaffy


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Holla!! Just dropping by to keep tabs on ya!!
> 
> What's this chat of youcoming up here then?? Thurso is gorgeous.
> 
> There's some ace surfing vantage points in the north of Scotland. But bring your thermals!


Yes cyber wifey... Im hearing good things about the surf up there... and to save on accomodation cost, Im staying with you and rams.... Hope you got a big bed, coz im sleeping in the middle...

I will have to remember which side your on.. I dont want to end up pinching ramsy's bum instead of yours.... :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



W33BAM said:


> Holla!! Just dropping by to keep tabs on ya!!
> 
> What's this chat of youcoming up here then?? Thurso is gorgeous.
> 
> There's some ace surfing vantage points in the north of Scotland. But bring your thermals!


Yes cyber wifey... Im hearing good things about the surf up there... and to save on accomodation cost, Im staying with you and rams.... Hope you got a big bed, coz im sleeping in the middle...

I will have to remember which side your on.. I dont want to end up pinching ramsy's bum instead of yours.... :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

PatWelsh said:


> Jay dont need his thermals.... His latest bulk consists of sausage mcmuffins and tesco choc biscuits so he will have plenty of natural layers dont worry about that... phatphuck  :lol:
> 
> P.s Jay ya knows i loves ya butt just worries me sometimes you do aye :lol:
> 
> #TeamTaffy


Sounds like he's practically already nailed our winter nenu's!!



Jay.32 said:


> Yes cyber wifey... Im hearing good things about the surf up there... and to save on accomodation cost, Im staying with you and rams.... Hope you got a big bed, coz im sleeping in the middle...
> 
> I will have to remember which side your on.. I dont want to end up pinching ramsy's bum instead of yours.... :lol:


I'm sure even in the deepest of sleeps you'll be able to determine who's who.... Seen as Ramsay's an 18 stone lump of tonk henchness and I'm, well, I'm almost half of that but equally as tonk and built and hench!!!

But you know if you're in the middle you run the risk of being double beasted?? Ahhh this was your plan all along hey!!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Sounds like he's practically already nailed our winter nenu's!!
> 
> I'm sure even in the deepest of sleeps you'll be able to determine who's who.... Seen as Ramsay's an 18 stone lump of tonk henchness and I'm, well, I'm almost half of that but equally as tonk and built and hench!!!
> 
> But you know if you're in the middle you run the risk of being double beasted?? Ahhh this was your plan all along hey!!!


dont knock it til youve tried it misses:whistling: on my way... whats for tea tonight?


----------



## Patsy

Tell you what Jay, TT need to arrange a night out maybe in the new year now as im usualy busy in the winter months but seriously we need to arrange a meet in Cardiff, obviously its easier for me and you as we live closer but what do you think guys? Dai, Mal, Tommy an Bowen also our mascot Keeks if shes up for being one of the boys for the night! And whoever else wants to tag along, ill speak to Joshua off here as me an him know eachother in the real world an see if he's in aswell, We can hit a city centre gym an then have the day out in the city centre, sounds a right laugh!

#TeamTaffy on Tour!


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Tell you what Jay, TT need to arrange a night out maybe in the new year now as im usualy busy in the winter months but seriously we need to arrange a meet in Cardiff, obviously its easier for me and you as we live closer but what do you think guys? Dai, Mal, Tommy an Bowen also our mascot Keeks if shes up for being one of the boys for the night! And whoever else wants to tag along, ill speak to Joshua off here as me an him know eachother in the real world an see if he's in aswell, We can hit a city centre gym an then have the day out in the city centre, sounds a right laugh!
> 
> #TeamTaffy on Tour!


I would definatly be up for this....


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> dont knock it til youve tried it misses:whistling: on my way... whats for tea tonight?


You. But I warn you, we're hungry and eat like pigs in a trough......!!!! Get plenty of rest.


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> You. But I earn you, we're hungry and eat like pigs in a trough......!!!! Get plenty of rest.


Now im starting to get scared :surrender:


----------



## W33BAM

Awwwwe aye, bullying at its finest.... Leave out the Scottish non TT members... Nice.

I'm away to start a bullying thread and stick you lot in for being bitches.....

:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Awwwwe aye, bullying at its finest.... Leave out the Scottish non TT members... Nice.
> 
> I'm away to start a bullying thread and stick you lot in for bring bitches.....
> 
> You used to be so nice and sweet!!! until you got it on with Rams... what as he done to you...
> 
> Or was you just luring me into your nest before the attack???
> 
> :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Now im starting to get scared :surrender:


You should be!! Ha!!

Hey you've seen the size of him.... I gotta hold my own.... What I don't eat he eats so I gotta make sure I'm well fed!!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Tell you what Jay, TT need to arrange a night out maybe in the new year now as im usualy busy in the winter months but seriously we need to arrange a meet in Cardiff, obviously its easier for me and you as we live closer but what do you think guys? Dai, Mal, Tommy an Bowen also our mascot Keeks if shes up for being one of the boys for the night! And whoever else wants to tag along, ill speak to Joshua off here as me an him know eachother in the real world an see if he's in aswell, We can hit a city centre gym an then have the day out in the city centre, sounds a right laugh!
> 
> #TeamTaffy on Tour!


Yeh I could be up for this if my step sister doesn't move from Barry


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Awwwwe aye, bullying at its finest.... Leave out the Scottish non TT members... Nice.
> 
> I'm away to start a bullying thread and stick you lot in for bring bitches.....
> 
> :lol:


Tommy is scottish but still a Team Taffy member... he earnt his stripes though :blowme:


----------



## W33BAM

Teeheehee!!!!! Acht there's no fooling you Jay, you know I'm only wee quiet and shy 

I'm just a mere keyboard warrior!!!


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy is scottish but still a Team Taffy member... he earnt his stripes though :blowme:


And my initiation would be??????? I'm no sure I want stripes.... I'm more leopard print me!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> And my initiation would be??????? I'm no sure I want stripes.... I'm more leopard print me!!


you know your trouble misses... you got an answer for everything :lol:

Where is the big bugger anyway?? Have you tasted his home made lean mince burgers?? he gave me the recipe!!! they are stunning :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

@W33BAM we will have to think about your initiation.... your a tuff cookie.... so we have a lot to bear in mind...


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> you know your trouble misses... you got an answer for everything :lol:
> 
> Where is the big bugger anyway?? Have you tasted his home made lean mince burgers?? he gave me the recipe!!! they are stunning :thumbup1:


No not yet, he's promised to make me them though 

We've been eating out quite a lot really or when we're at mine I do the cooking 



Jay.32 said:


> @W33BAM we will have to think about your initiation.... your a tuff cookie.... so we have a lot to bear in mind...


Well if I can take on the Rampage challenge and succeed I'm sure I'll survive leopard print earning!!

Although I could just set Weeman on you.... Get me my TT membership for free!!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> No not yet, he's promised to make me them though
> 
> We've been eating out quite a lot really or when we're at mine I do the cooking
> 
> Well if I can take on the Rampage challenge and succeed I'm sure I'll survive leopard print earning!!
> 
> Although I could just *set Weeman on you*.... Get me my TT membership for free!!!


Your in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

add TEAM TAFFY to your signiture x


----------



## Patsy

W33BAM said:


> Awwwwe aye, bullying at its finest.... Leave out the Scottish non TT members... Nice.
> 
> I'm away to start a bullying thread and stick you lot in for being bitches.....
> 
> :lol:


Oi you Tommy's Scottish!!


----------



## Jay.32

@DAI, @PatWelsh, @mal, @Tommy10, @bowden26

Please welcome our new member to the team... @W33BAM


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Your in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> add TEAM TAFFY to your signiture x


Yaaaaaasssss!!! Oh no, please tell me that irritating drone of a song Laffy Taffy ain't the National anthem????

If so, I'm oot!!!!



PatWelsh said:


> Oi you Tommy's Scottish!!


My most sincere apologies.... I didn't twig you were on about my bro!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @DAI, @PatWelsh, @mal, @Tommy10, @bowden26
> 
> Please welcome our new member to the team... @W33BAM


Hi @W33BAM I'm Dai


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Hi @W33BAM I'm Dai


That is dangerous Dai, by the way.. just call him poker face


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> That is dangerous Dai, by the way.. just call him poker face


 :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Thanks @DAI  I'm liking my new honourary TT status!!

@Jay.32 ???? Dangerous?? How so?


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Thanks @DAI  I'm liking my new honourary TT status!!
> 
> @Jay.32 ???? Dangerous?? How so?


W33bam we will not speak to you until you are showing your TEAM TAFFY sig in red please.. I will have you no I am Team Taffy mod... and enjoy giving out punishment when needed :cursing:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> W33bam we will not speak to you until you are showing your TEAM TAFFY sig in red please.. I will have you no I am Team Taffy mod... and enjoy giving out punishment when needed :cursing:


WOW pipe doon ex-cyber hublet!! You'll see the hairy side of my hawn anymare of your cheek!!!

I already done it... Even put it in red without prompting... See, I'm THAT sharp!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Thanks @DAI  I'm liking my new honourary TT status!!
> 
> @Jay.32 ???? Dangerous?? How so?


Yeh??


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> WOW pipe doon ex-cyber hublet!! You'll see the hairy side of my hawn anymare of your cheek!!!
> 
> I already done it... Even put it in red without prompting... See, I'm THAT sharp!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha.. well done our first Team TAFFY female...

hawn!!!! dont start your scottish lingo in here...

It took me a while to learn all that in Ripped Glutes... I forgot it all noo!!


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh??


Dai you can upset her if you want!!!

KLearn the hard way


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai you can upset her if you want!!!
> 
> KLearn the hard way


all i said was HI


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> all i said was HI


Thats all it takes if she's hungry....


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> haha.. well done our first Team TAFFY female...
> 
> hawn!!!! dont start your scottish lingo in here...
> 
> It took me a while to learn all that in Ripped Glutes... I forgot it all noo!!


Hahahahahaaaa!!! Aww sorry J, my bad!!! But if I manage to put that big gorgeous bastid @rs007 in his place you can be rest assured you also will be getting a boot up the bootaaaay for your cheek!! haha!!

Nah, I'll be on my best behaviour! Hey, don't you be thinking I'm here just to put a washing on and cook and clean etc.... If that's your plan then I resign!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Thats all it takes if she's hungry....


I like her already


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Dai you can upset her if you want!!!
> 
> KLearn the hard way





Jay.32 said:


> Thats all it takes if she's hungry....


Hmmmmmmm, you're no painting me in a very nice light @Jay.32 !!!!

Hi @DAI I'm Louise... I'm quiet, shy, polite, friendly and very unopinionated. I like to keep myself to myself and never cause trouble.....


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Hmmmmmmm, you're no painting me in a very nice light @Jay.32 !!!!
> 
> Hi @DAI I'm Louise... I'm quiet, shy, polite, friendly and very unopinionated. I like to keep myself to myself and never cause trouble.....


we'll see


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Hmmmmmmm, you're no painting me in a very nice light @Jay.32 !!!!
> 
> Hi @DAI I'm Louise... *I'm quiet, shy, polite, friendly and very unopinionated.* I like to keep myself to myself and never cause trouble.....


And Im the fckin Pope!!! :lol:  :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> And Im the fckin Pope!!! :lol:  :laugh:


A pair of shrinking violets so we are!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Welcome aboard to TT W33BAM, you will have to ignore Jay sometimes when he gets bossy, his blood sugars tend to get low :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

PatWelsh said:


> Welcome aboard to TT W33BAM, you will have to ignore Jay sometimes when he gets bossy, his blood sugars tend to get low :lol:


Thank you 

Acht you leave Jay to me.... I've thrown about bigger dusters than him.... He'll get the ole classic Scholl bounced of the back of his napper if he starts that crap wimme!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Thank you
> 
> Acht you leave Jay to me.... I've thrown about bigger dusters than him.... He'll get the *ole *classic Scholl bounced of the back of his *napper* if he starts that crap *wimme!*!! :lol: :lol:


see, she is talking foreign again:lol:


----------



## mal

Croeso weebum.


----------



## W33BAM

Thanks..... I think!!! Is this Welsh for hello or welcome???

Oh no, am I gonna need to learn a whole new lingo??? @Jay.32 I didn't sign up for this.... I've a hard enough time just trying to unnerstawn ma ain!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Thanks..... I think!!! Is this Welsh for hello or welcome???
> 
> Oh no, am I gonna need to learn a whole new lingo??? Jay.32 I didn't sign up for this.... I've a hard enough time just trying to unnerstawn ma ain!! :lol: :lol:


I had to learn it for Ripped Glutes... dunae mess aboot


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> I had to learn it for Ripped Glutes... dunae mess aboot


Hahaha!!! True!!!

I actually love the Welsh accent, it's strangely similar to Inverness and the Islands! Odd!

I hate my accent, sounds rough and dry and dirty! A bit like Sarfff Landan only we use more vowels and finish sentences with like, ken or but!!!

If I could chose an accent I'd have a Geordie or South African! Ha!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Hahaha!!! True!!!
> 
> I actually love the Welsh accent, it's strangely similar to Inverness and the Islands! Odd!
> 
> I hate my accent, sounds rough and dry and dirty! A bit like Sarfff Landan only we use more vowels and finish sentences with like, ken or but!!!
> 
> If I could chose an accent I'd have a Geordie or South African! Ha!


I like geordie accent on a girl.. I also like the irish accent..

Scottish accent is a bit scarey.. lol

- - - Updated - - -

RUSS ABBOTT LOL


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Hahaha!!! True!!!
> 
> I actually love the Welsh accent, it's strangely similar to Inverness and the Islands! Odd!
> 
> I hate my accent, sounds rough and dry and dirty! A bit like Sarfff Landan only we use more vowels and finish sentences with like, ken or but!!!
> 
> If I could chose an accent I'd have a Geordie or South African! Ha!


 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:


I know Dai... she has to lower the tone


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> I like geordie accent on a girl.. I also like the irish accent..
> 
> *
> Scottish accent is a bit scarey.. lol*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> RUSS ABBOTT LOL


See like everywhere there's many accents within a place.... I'm central belt like @tommy, @rs007 @Ser @weeman etc in the west, @Zara-Leoni is in the East, @brad in North East, @Paddy is kinda North westish and we all sound so different yet no matter what we say it sounds aggresive!!


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:





Jay.32 said:


> I know Dai... she has to lower the tone


No no no NOOOOOOO!!! Not like that ya manky pups!!


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> No no no NOOOOOOO!!! Not like that ya manky pups!!


:laugh:

- - - Updated - - -



W33BAM said:


> No no no NOOOOOOO!!! Not like that ya manky pups!!


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> No no no NOOOOOOO!!! Not like that ya manky pups!![/quote
> 
> yeah dai... how dare you :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:



> :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> See like everywhere there's many accents within a place.... I'm central belt like @tommy, @rs007 @Ser @weeman etc in the west, @Zara-Leoni is in the East, @brad in North East, @Paddy is kinda North westish and we all sound so different yet no matter what we say it sounds aggresive!!


Ahhh no!!! she has copied half of scotland in this post...

Team Taffy prepare for a scottish invasion... @weeman will be flashing with his kilt!! that will be scarey... mind you he has pea size balls from excessive steroid use!!! But he is still pretty dangerous with his tool... especialy if he's been taking recreational substances..

Just dont let @rs007 near our fridge!! that boy can eat.. @zara, just take cover if she's having a bad day..

now @Ser is very welcome, she is my favourate scot. we will keep her.

omg this could get messy


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Ahhh no!!! she has copied half of scotland in this post...
> 
> Team Taffy prepare for a scottish invasion... @weeman will be flashing with his kilt!! that will be scarey... mind you he has pea size balls from excessive steroid use!!! But he is still pretty dangerous with his tool... especialy if he's been taking recreational substances..
> 
> Just dont let @rs007 near our fridge!! that boy can eat.. @zara, just take cover if she's having a bad day..
> 
> now @Ser is very welcome, she is my favourate scot. we will keep her.
> 
> omg this could get messy


You want me to quote summore?????

And what in gods name do you mean my lovely @Ser is your favorite???? Is this cause I jilted you in favour of my actual babe???

Hmmmmmmm, you've changed Jay!!!!!


----------



## Ser

I'm his favourite cause i make cheesecakes.....and like meat...lots of meat:tongue:

:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> You want me to quote summore?????
> 
> And what in gods name do you mean my lovely @Ser is your favorite???? Is this cause I jilted you in favour of my actual babe???
> 
> Hmmmmmmm, you've changed Jay!!!!!


:drool:ser that is all


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> I'm his favourite cause i make cheesecakes.....and like meat...lots of meat:tongue:
> 
> :lol:


see what I mean... ser is just like toffee cheese cake..

she is also like the mafia!!! once your in, you cant get out!!! :tongue:

- - - Updated - - -

I do still care about you baby w33bam


----------



## Patsy

I love @weeman he's like the big brother i never had, i can just see us trolling welsh swinging sites together with our matching ukm vests :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

I'm ALL the Scottish you need !! Back aff BamBam or you will get a boot in the fanny


----------



## Tommy10

so... Scotland and Wales ? Will there be lots of balls ???


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> so... Scotland and Wales ? Will there be lots of balls ???


Are we talking rugby


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Tell you what Jay, TT need to arrange a night out maybe in the new year now as im usualy busy in the winter months but seriously we need to arrange a meet in Cardiff, obviously its easier for me and you as we live closer but what do you think guys? Dai, Mal, Tommy an Bowen also our mascot Keeks if shes up for being one of the boys for the night! And whoever else wants to tag along, ill speak to Joshua off here as me an him know eachother in the real world an see if he's in aswell, We can hit a city centre gym an then have the day out in the city centre, sounds a right laugh!
> 
> #TeamTaffy on Tour!


Woo hoo! Count the mascot in.............but as Im the mascot, Im not expected to wear a sheep or chicken outfit am I!?!? Cos if I am, then Im busy that day and unfortunately cant make it, but if theres no chicken or sheep outfit, then Im there! I'll whip you boys into shape in the gym, then join you in some pub grub, as long as I can have a pudding too!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo! Count the mascot in.............but as Im the mascot, Im not expected to wear a sheep or chicken outfit am I!?!? Cos if I am, then Im busy that day and unfortunately cant make it, but if theres no chicken or sheep outfit, then Im there! I'll whip you boys into shape in the gym, then join you in some pub grub, as long as I can have a pudding too!


No its ok Keeks dont worry youself too much.... Noone in our company is gona be dressing up as no giant blonde chicken!!, remember you lot get to go home i gotta live here! Dont want my rep in ruins pmsl :lol:


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> No its ok Keeks dont worry youself too much.... Noone in our company is gona be dressing up as no giant blonde chicken!!, remember you lot get to go home i gotta live here! Dont want my rep in ruins pmsl :lol:


Phewwwww! Well Im there then, on my best behaviour I promise, so as not to do too much damage to your rep! Cant speak for the others though!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Phewwwww! Well Im there then, on my best behaviour I promise, so as not to do too much damage to your rep! Cant speak for the others though!


Oh dont be lol ive been tee total now for 6 weeks one pint when we all meet an my rep will be in ruins all by myself pmsl :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Lol! Im 6 months alcohol free so the smell of a drink will cause havoc for me, wear a disguise I think to save your rep, its the only way!!!


----------



## mal

Should all meet up in Barry next may for the Welsh! in the day show.


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Lol! Im 6 months alcohol free so the smell of a drink will cause havoc for me, wear a disguise I think to save your rep, its the only way!!!


I know what your on about i went out last week and the smell of beer knocked me sick!! Thats good going 6 months good on you!  im thinking of doing it permanently tbh, i just hate getting pished and can function better without it in my life, aswell as that i dont need alcohol in me to have a good night out


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> Should all meet up in Barry next may for the Welsh! in the day show.


Sounds like a plan mate!


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> I know what your on about i went out last week and the smell of beer knocked me sick!! Thats good going 6 months good on you!  im thinking of doing it permanently tbh, i just hate getting pished and can function better without it in my life, aswell as that i dont need alcohol in me to have a good night out


Yep, agree with that, I can have a good night out without beer, and then wake up hangover free, even better! I only drink a few times a year and dont miss it at all, never bothers me, I just miss food!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Yep, agree with that, I can have a good night out without beer, and then wake up hangover free, even better! I only drink a few times a year and dont miss it at all, never bothers me, I just miss food!


I was walking through Cardiff town centre sunday morning on my way to the gym and watching everyone hungover and suffering from lastnight waiting for the train home and i just thought never again for me i just do not envy them one bit, all my mates are shocked i quit and even more shocked when i told them it was gonna be for life but they believe me as when i say something i always stick to it 

Giving up alcohol was easy but you got to be ready and in the right place in your life and frame of mind to make it work

The thought of drinking now actualy makes me nervous for some reason and quite sickley!


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> I was walking through Cardiff town centre sunday morning on my way to the gym and watching everyone hungover and suffering from lastnight waiting for the train home and i just thought never again for me i just do not envy them one bit, all my mates are shocked i quit and even more shocked when i told them it was gonna be for life but they believe me as when i say something i always stick to it
> 
> Giving up alcohol was easy but you got to be ready and in the right place in your life and frame of mind to make it work
> 
> The thought of drinking now actualy makes me nervous for some reason and quite sickley!


Thats it, you have to want to do it to be able to do it. Thats great you're doing it though, well done! It is funny though when seeing the aftermath of a night out, especially when feeling great, hangover free and ready to enjoy a full Sunday without staying in bed rough as!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Thats it, you have to want to do it to be able to do it. Thats great you're doing it though, well done! It is funny though when seeing the aftermath of a night out, especially when feeling great, hangover free and ready to enjoy a full Sunday without staying in bed rough as!


Yeah it was amusing to see but they will no doubt repeat it the next week, most will for the rest of their lives lol!

Glad im away from it all tbh, never have i felt fresher in my life, so nice being sober and thinking clearly lol


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah it was amusing to see but they will no doubt repeat it the next week, most will for the rest of their lives lol!
> 
> Glad im away from it all tbh, never have i felt fresher in my life, so nice being sober and thinking clearly lol


Yay, thats great to hear! :thumb:

I know when I see peoples facebook statuses, its so funny, weekend after weekend of drunkeness followed by poorlyness, not good!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Yay, thats great to hear! :thumb:
> 
> I know when I see peoples facebook statuses, its so funny, weekend after weekend of drunkeness followed by poorlyness, not good!


Yeah its not good but i suppose we all been there in some shape or form but atleast we learnt from our mistakes lol

Im gona dedicate my life to the iron now drinking doesnt appeal one bit to me now that chapter of my life is closed and the page has be turned!

People say bb'ing is a lonely sport an its so true but it suits my life so much, i dont mind being alone in my own lil world, headphones on and iron in! i train alone and eat alone, cant wait to see where i can take it next its so interesting watching my body change every week, im all zoned out lol!

#TeamTaffy #Teetotal :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

@ Patsy I don't drink .. Like tonight I'm at my company's Xmas dinner .. Everyone's drunk but not me ... it's easy to stop ...


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah its not good but i suppose we all been there in some shape or form but atleast we learnt from our mistakes lol
> 
> Im gona dedicate my life to the iron now drinking doesnt appeal one bit to me now that chapter of my life is closed and the page has be turned!
> 
> People say bb'ing is a lonely sport an its so true but it suits my life so much, i dont mind being alone in my own lil world, headphones on and iron in! i train alone and eat alone, cant wait to see where i can take it next its so interesting watching my body change every week, im all zoned out lol!
> 
> #TeamTaffy #Teetotal :lol:


Yep, and at least we've done it and had some fun doing it!

Exactly, I was thinking this the other day, about how lonely it can be, but it suits me just fine, Im in my own little world, my own little routine, and as happy as a pig in muck, and wouldnt have it any other way! :thumb:

And......................we've all got each other on here, so not as lonely as we think! 

- - - Updated - - -



PatWelsh said:


> Yeah its not good but i suppose we all been there in some shape or form but atleast we learnt from our mistakes lol
> 
> Im gona dedicate my life to the iron now drinking doesnt appeal one bit to me now that chapter of my life is closed and the page has be turned!
> 
> People say bb'ing is a lonely sport an its so true but it suits my life so much, i dont mind being alone in my own lil world, headphones on and iron in! i train alone and eat alone, cant wait to see where i can take it next its so interesting watching my body change every week, im all zoned out lol!
> 
> #TeamTaffy #Teetotal :lol:


Yep, and at least we've done it and had some fun doing it!

Exactly, I was thinking this the other day, about how lonely it can be, but it suits me just fine, Im in my own little world, my own little routine, and as happy as a pig in muck, and wouldnt have it any other way! :thumb:

And......................we've all got each other on here, so not as lonely as we think!


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> @ Patsy I don't drink .. Like tonight I'm at my company's Xmas dinner .. Everyone's drunk but not me ... it's easy to stop ...


Well its gonna be Me, You and Keeks in tee total so far if we pull this meet off! The boys will end up pished i have no doubt pmsl!!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Yep, and at least we've done it and had some fun doing it!
> 
> Exactly, I was thinking this the other day, about how lonely it can be, but it suits me just fine, Im in my own little world, my own little routine, and as happy as a pig in muck, and wouldnt have it any other way! :thumb:
> 
> And......................we've all got each other on here, so not as lonely as we think!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yep, and at least we've done it and had some fun doing it!
> 
> Exactly, I was thinking this the other day, about how lonely it can be, but it suits me just fine, Im in my own little world, my own little routine, and as happy as a pig in muck, and wouldnt have it any other way! :thumb:
> 
> And......................we've all got each other on here, so not as lonely as we think!


Yeah i agree! It did occur to me the other day that without this place it would be total solitude! Im so glad i started a journal now it helps loads to keep the mind focused talking to you guys on here, you have no idea how many cheat meals this site has saved me lmao! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Morning TTSW  last day in London been really good actually , the only downside being a long convo with my x that he's going abroad for a whole to teach medicine , the plan being we would get back together but things have changed for now , lot oflove between us but on hold for now - oh well keep smiling Thomas


----------



## Tommy10

Oh and for the 10th time I was told I'm chris Hoys double not sure if that's good or bad lol


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo! Count the mascot in.............but as Im the mascot, Im not expected to wear a sheep or chicken outfit am I!?!? Cos if I am, then Im busy that day and unfortunately cant make it, but if theres no chicken or sheep outfit, then Im there! I'll whip you boys into shape in the gym, then join you in some pub grub, as long as I can have a pudding too!


Well well, it was busy in here last night..

Daffy I would not allow a TeamTaffy meet up, with out you, our 1st place mascot.. Plus I will need you to look after me when Im drunk.. 

Right I seem to have got carried away with the banter in here lately, which is fine.. it would be boring with out the Team Taffy banter..

Update.

Monday I trained chest & biceps, last night was supposed to be legs! but I got stuck on the motorway on the way home due to a big crash..

Im 3 weeks into a 10 week cruise of 1ml test250 per week. The plan was to blast after this cruise for my winter bulk! But after going through my finances, and being right on top of xmas!!! unfortunatly the blast is going have to wait..

I am gutted but my little ones are more important, and they come first.

I was thinking of finishing my cruise, then coming off, using Nolva, ( I always use Nolva for pct ) But I think I will save the test250 and come off now.

I had my last Jab on friday just gone, so I will give it 2 weeks and then start the nolva at 20mg per day for 30 days....which normally does the job..

I may get down in the dumps through this period... so will need Team Taffy to look after me!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Morning TTSW  last day in London been really good actually , the only downside being a long convo with my x that he's going abroad for a whole to teach medicine , the plan being we would get back together but things have changed for now , lot oflove between us but on hold for now - oh well keep smiling Thomas


Good morning T.. is this your ex from previuos? I thought you had a new fella?? I cant keep up with you ya tart :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning T.. is this your ex from previuos? I thought you had a new fella?? I cant keep up with you ya tart :lol:


Yea it's my x but we never really officially broke up just put things on the back burner til he sorted himself out , but now he's going away it kinda changes things ....


----------



## Tommy10

RE: gear I'm on a low cruise / 1ml TT400 every 10 days ...


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Yea it's my x but we never really officially broke up just put things on the back burner til he sorted himself out , but now he's going away it kinda changes things ....


Ahh well, his loss mate... time for you to move on mate.... you cant wait around for ever..


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Ahh well, his loss mate... time for you to move on mate.... you cant wait around for ever..


That's what all my m8s keep telling me and I'm trying hence going out on dates but all I see is him ... It will take time but I will just get my head down training a d working


----------



## Jay.32

It does take time mate... but time is a good heeler


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Well well, it was busy in here last night..
> 
> Daffy I would not allow a TeamTaffy meet up, with out you, our 1st place mascot.. Plus I will need you to look after me when Im drunk..
> 
> Right I seem to have got carried away with the banter in here lately, which is fine.. it would be boring with out the Team Taffy banter..
> 
> Update.
> 
> Monday I trained chest & biceps, last night was supposed to be legs! but I got stuck on the motorway on the way home due to a big crash..
> 
> Im 3 weeks into a 10 week cruise of 1ml test250 per week. The plan was to blast after this cruise for my winter bulk! But after going through my finances, and being right on top of xmas!!! unfortunatly the blast is going have to wait..
> 
> I am gutted but my little ones are more important, and they come first.
> 
> I was thinking of finishing my cruise, then coming off, using Nolva, ( I always use Nolva for pct ) But I think I will save the test250 and come off now.
> 
> I had my last Jab on friday just gone, so I will give it 2 weeks and then start the nolva at 20mg per day for 30 days....which normally does the job..
> 
> I may get down in the dumps through this period... so will need Team Taffy to look after me!!!!:laugh:


I know the feeling about xmas next cyle was going to be start of Nov now is going to be in the new year :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Im gutted Dai... but I just cant aford it... so I cant be selfish,,, the family have to come first

- - - Updated - - -

Im gutted Dai... but I just cant aford it... so I cant be selfish,,, the family have to come first


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Im gutted Dai... but I just cant aford it... so I cant be selfish,,, the family have to come first
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Im gutted Dai... but I just cant aford it... so I cant be selfish,,, the family have to come first


yep :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

*BREAKING NEWS*

*
*

*
FLEX WHEELER has just aplied to join Team Taffy.. I told him I would have to talk it over with Team members and get back to him.*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> FLEX WHEELER has just aplied to join Team Taffy.. I told him I would have to talk it over with Team members and get back to him.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *


on the fence with this one is he back in shape yet?


----------



## Jay.32

He has been seen eating gravey and chips!!! but when I questioned him on this.... he said he got the gravy of Patwelsh, so its not fattening!


----------



## Jay.32

The waves are looking good today... so Im taking the afternoon off and going surfing... cant wait


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> He has been seen eating gravey and chips!!! but when I questioned him on this.... he said he got the gravy of Patwelsh, so its not fattening!


:laugh:

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> The waves are looking good today... so Im taking the afternoon off and going surfing... cant wait


you must have a easy job to sack the afternoon off to go surfing


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> you must have a easy job to sack the afternoon off to go surfing


Its tuff at the top Dai:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Tommy10 said:


> I'm ALL the Scottish you need !! Back aff BamBam or you will get a boot in the fanny


Haw you, a'll rip your tights ya big mokit boot! I can see me coming intae that shoap an' draggin you aboot like an empty kappa tracky......!!

Love ya bro


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Haw you, a'll rip your tights ya big mokit boot! I can see me coming intae that shoap an' draggin you aboot like an empty kappa tracky......!!
> 
> Love ya bro


I understood half of that


----------



## Tommy10

W33BAM said:


> Haw you, a'll rip your tights ya big mokit boot! I can see me coming intae that shoap an' draggin you aboot like an empty kappa tracky......!!
> 
> Love ya bro


Kappa?? Ya dragged up hing oot !! I windy bee scene deed 'n that !! Ye canny rip wit a huvnie goat own  let's cause it in here BamBam xx


----------



## Tommy10

On the train home ... Booshed!! But had a good time ... On a cheeky 12-7 the Morra


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Kappa?? Ya dragged up hing oot !! I windy bee scene deed 'n that !! Ye canny rip wit a huvnie goat own  let's cause it in here BamBam xx


English now please tommy??


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Kappa?? Ya dragged up hing oot !! I windy bee scene deed 'n that !! Ye canny rip wit a huvnie goat own  let's cause it in here BamBam xx


WTF haven't a clue, all I got was dragged with a goat


----------



## liam0810

I can't understand you Welshies but jocks are even worse! Especially when they are from Glasgow and p1ssed! They just seem really angry!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I can't understand you Welshies but jocks are even worse! Especially when they are from Glasgow and p1ssed! They just seem really angry!


 @W33BAM have a word with Liam please :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> @W33BAM have a word with Liam please :lol:


Me , BamBam, Zara and the Weemans are all pals in real life , god help the welsh if we descend on ya


----------



## Tommy10

Anyway finally gets home at 110am !! Bloody trains ! On the plus point I met a fit bloke on the train ... sat opposite him at the table seats .. Goes and gets a coffee and thought I would take him one Back  the coffees were free cause of the delays ....he was from Cardiff lollllll swapped numbers but he's married


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Anyway finally gets home at 110am !! Bloody trains ! On the plus point I met a fit bloke on the train ... sat opposite him at the table seats .. Goes and gets a coffee and thought I would take him one Back  the coffees were free cause of the delays ....he was from Cardiff lollllll swapped numbers but he's married


Tommy, how could you tell he was playing for your team?? I know some are camp, but not all are camp... how do you tell?


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Anyway finally gets home at 110am !! Bloody trains ! On the plus point I met a fit bloke on the train ... sat opposite him at the table seats .. Goes and gets a coffee and thought I would take him one Back  the coffees were free cause of the delays ....he was from Cardiff lollllll swapped numbers but he's married


I wasn't expecting that mg:

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> Tommy, how could you tell he was playing for your team?? I know some are camp, but not all are camp... how do you tell?


gaydar


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy, how could you tell he was playing for your team?? I know some are camp, but not all are camp... how do you tell?


I couldn't , I'm just a nice guy and gave him coffee lol ... Gets talking and he says he's from Carduffff !  comes to Glasgow with work every month so I'm going to take him out next time


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> I wasn't expecting that mg:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> gaydar


He's married though , wedding band on, lucky cow lol


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I couldn't , I'm just a nice guy and gave him coffee lol ... Gets talking and he says he's from Carduffff !  comes to Glasgow with work every month so I'm going to take him out next time


 :lol: you tart


----------



## liam0810

I think it would be a lot easier being gay. Men don't play fcuked up games like women and are easy to read. That's why gays are happy!


----------



## W33BAM

Tommy10 said:


> Kappa?? Ya dragged up hing oot !! I windy bee scene deed 'n that !! Ye canny rip wit a huvnie goat own  let's cause it in here BamBam xx


Awwww Tbro, I canny stiy angry at ye fir long  We're better tag teaming the mince oot ay these Welshies!!  x



Dai Jones said:


> WTF haven't a clue, all I got was dragged with a goat


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!! Awww too cute!! We don't all like farm animals you know!!! 



liam0810 said:


> I can't understand you Welshies but jocks are even worse! Especially when they are from Glasgow and p1ssed! They just seem really angry!


I've actually gotta agree with this! I even said so a few pages back!! :lol:



Tommy10 said:


> Me , BamBam, Zara and the Weemans are all pals in real life , god help the welsh if we descend on ya


Erm, forgetting someone??????????????  But aye, god help 'em!! Foo ay irn bru and nae danger wi a wee nippie sweetie for the journey....


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Awwww Tbro, I canny stiy angry at ye fir long  We're better tag teaming the mince oot ay these Welshies!!  x
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!! Awww too cute!! We don't all like farm animals you know!!!
> 
> I've actually gotta agree with this! I even said so a few pages back!! :lol:
> 
> Erm, forgetting someone??????????????  But aye, god help 'em!! Foo ay irn bru and nae danger wi a wee nippie sweetie for the journey....


haha morning Lou, see again all I got was danger sweetie for the journey


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> haha morning Lou, see again all I got was danger sweetie for the journey


Morning Dai 

I suppose a danger sweetie is quite accurate really!! hahaha!!


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Morning Dai
> 
> I suppose a danger sweetie is quite accurate really!! hahaha!!


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Morning Dai
> 
> I suppose a danger sweetie is quite accurate really!! hahaha!!


lou, can I book a scotts lesson with you please????? x


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> lou, can I book a scotts lesson with you please????? x


Sure thing Jboy, no problem at all... But the first lesson is how to eat like a true Scot... face doon like a pig in a trough, while holding a conversation and updating facebook.....!!!

Oh and I can guarantee Ramsay will wanna teach you some Scotch bits of his own!!! :lol: x


----------



## Tommy10

... And Ramsay


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> haha morning Lou, see again all I got was danger sweetie for the journey


id translate mate...but im lost too lol, i got

"foo ay irn bru"- full of irn bru

"and nae danger"- and no chance

"wi a wee nippy sweetie" - with a little (nippy sweetie to me is someone cheeky/rude)

:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Sure thing Jboy, no problem at all... But the first lesson is how to eat like a true Scot... face doon like a pig in a trough, while holding a conversation and updating facebook.....!!!
> 
> Oh and I can guarantee Ramsay will wanna teach you some Scotch bits of his own!!! :lol: x


What have I let myself in for 

go easy on me you crazy Russ Abbot's!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Sure thing Jboy, no problem at all... But the first lesson is how to eat like a true Scot... face doon like a pig in a trough, while holding a conversation and updating facebook.....!!!Oh and I can guarantee Ramsay will wanna teach you some Scotch bits of his own!!! :lol: x


thats me out can't multitask


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> id translate mate...but im lost too lol, i got
> 
> "foo ay irn bru"- full of irn bru
> 
> "and nae danger"- and no chance
> 
> "wi a wee nippy sweetie" - with a little (nippy sweetie to me is someone cheeky/rude)
> 
> :laugh:


sorted your our scott to taffy translater


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> sorted your our scott to taffy translater


job accepted

- - - Updated - - -



Dai Jones said:


> thats me out can't multitask


never had a shank? lol


----------



## W33BAM

Tommy10 said:


> ... And Ramsay


Yay!!! How could you!!!  x



JANIKvonD said:


> id translate mate...but im lost too lol, i got
> 
> "foo ay irn bru"- full of irn bru
> 
> "and nae danger"- and no chance this is also an energy drink... apparently it's Scotlands new National drink wid'ye believe!!!
> 
> "wi a wee nippy sweetie" - with a little (nippy sweetie to me is someone cheeky/rude) Also a nip of whisky
> 
> :laugh:


Any onywiy, you Scumdee'ers are jist as buckin bad!! What with yer Circles and Plain peh's and aninganinganaah's!!! :lol: :lol:



Jay.32 said:


> What have I let myself in for
> 
> go easy on me you crazy Russ Abbot's!!!! :lol:


Hahahahaa!!! Acht y'ken me ex cyber hublet.... I'm just wee, quiet, shy and timid.... You'll be safe in our hands!  x


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> job accepted
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> never had a shank? lol


your not on the payroll mind..

Tommy will pay you in kind..: :wub:


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> thats me out can't multitask


It's amazing what you can do if you think a big pale blue hungry and hairy Scotsman is gonna steal your food...... :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Yay!!! How could you!!!  x
> 
> Any onywiy, you Scumdee'ers are jist as buckin bad!! What with yer Circles and Plain peh's and aninganinganaah's!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hahahahaa!!! Acht y'ken me ex cyber hublet.... I'm just wee, quiet, shy and timid.... *You'll be safe in our hands*!  x


now your frightening me :sad:


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> It's amazing what you can do if you think a big pale blue hungry and hairy Scotsman is gonna steal your food...... :lol:


now if you put it that way


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> now your frightening me :sad:


Man up Jboy!! Get a good feed in you, a good nights sleep and you'll be fine!!!! hahaha!!!

Hey, I'm full of chat really and you knows it. I'd run an actual mile bare foot if I was to be propositioned!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Yay!!! How could you!!!  x
> 
> *Any onywiy, you Scumdee'ers are jist as buckin bad!! What with yer Circles and Plain peh's and aninganinganaah's!!!* :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hahahahaa!!! Acht y'ken me ex cyber hublet.... I'm just wee, quiet, shy and timid.... You'll be safe in our hands!  x


PMSL awa n fuk yirsel wee yir chavy twang in a yir wans, in ye firgot aboot ken....ken :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Man up Jboy!! Get a good feed in you, a good nights sleep and you'll be fine!!!! hahaha!!!
> 
> Hey, I'm full of chat really and you knows it. I'd run an actual mile bare foot if I was to be propositioned!!!


Propositioned??? cyber ex, where is this going??? have you and rams been on a few nights out with weeman to his private clubs? and you are now trying to entice me into your dungeon with nice food....

omg Jay is hiding under desk...


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL awa n fuk yirsel wee yir chavy twang in a yir wans, in ye firgot aboot ken....ken :laugh:


ok ok ok

ksnfr jknneiy dvhaen kiik lkswet, hhdfrtyy!! nsjdefrt juhtefst nas hdsbr, kojh.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> *your not on the payroll mind..*
> 
> Tommy will pay you in kind..: :wub:


i wouldnt expect u poor cave dwellers to pay me mate, call it a charity jesture  x


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok ok
> 
> ksnfr jknneiy dvhaen kiik lkswet, hhdfrtyy!! nsjdefrt juhtefst nas hdsbr, kojh.


good try :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL awa n fuk yirsel wee yir chavy twang in a yir wans, in ye firgot aboot ken....ken :laugh:


Bahahahahaaaa!!! Haw you ya pure mad stoater, you'll git burstit onymare o' yer p!sh! Dinny be gittin aww gallas an' aww that. Hinkin yer pure mad mental ya dobber!!!

Ahhhhh!! These Welshies be like WTF??? :lol: :lol: :lol:



Jay.32 said:


> Propositioned??? cyber ex, where is this going??? have you and rams been on a few nights out with weeman to his private clubs? and you are now trying to entice me into your dungeon with nice food....
> 
> omg Jay is hiding under desk...


Pahahaaa!!! Awwww Jboy, I'd be left like a wet chamois lying limp in the corner if I went to a club like that!! I'm ony wee!!

I've enough to handle with the unit that is Rampage!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Bahahahahaaaa!!! Haw you ya pure mad stoater, you'll git burstit onymare o' yer p!sh! Dinny be gittin aww gallas an' aww that. Hinkin yer pure mad mental ya dobber!!!
> 
> Ahhhhh!! These Welshies be like WTF??? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Pahahaaa!!! Awwww Jboy, I'd be left like a wet chamois lying limp in the corner if I went to a club like that!! I'm ony wee!!
> 
> I've enough to handle with the unit that is Rampage!!


Im not sure what you said to JANIK, but it look like you sure put him in his place... :lol:

Dont play the sweet little innocent girl with me misses!!! I know your game


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Im not sure what you said to JANIK, but it look like you sure put him in his place... :lol:
> 
> Dont play the sweet little innocent girl with me misses!!! I know your game


It sure was worth a try!!! 

RE Janik, he'll come back callin me all sorts.... It's not his fault he's a scummy Dundee dobber...... :lol:

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Bahahahahaaaa!!! Haw you ya pure mad stoater, you'll git burstit onymare o' yer p!sh! Dinny be gittin aww gallas an' aww that. Hinkin yer pure mad mental ya dobber!!!
> 
> Ahhhhh!! These Welshies be like WTF??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahahaha!!!yir no half a nippy swetchy... em pure cringin iy, ev no hud ti dae nuhin o the soart in donkeys. bet yiv seen mare c0cks than a glesgae p!sh hoose ana? sasij  x


----------



## Jay.32

I cant comment on anything in hear anymore... coz I dont know what the fck everyone is saying :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> hahahaha!!!yir no half a nippy swetchy... em pure cringin iy, ev no hud ti dae nuhin o the soart in donkeys. bet yiv seen mare c0cks than a glesgae p!sh hoose ana? sasij  x


Stawn doon afore ye faw doon son, am no a wee hoachin mokit skanky strumpit lit you, wi an erse lit a badly stuffed kebab foo o' batty boy jizz.

Just kiz you take up up the dungy disny mean we're aww wee boaby luvin tickets.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Gotta love it Janik! Proper banter!!


----------



## Patsy

Wtf is all this debauchery going on up in here?!! And seriously can someone translate all this pish i thought i was holding my iphone upside down for a moment there pmsl :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Bahahahahaaaa!!! Haw you ya pure mad stoater, you'll git burstit onymare o' yer p!sh! Dinny be gittin aww gallas an' aww that. Hinkin yer pure mad mental ya dobber!!!
> 
> Ahhhhh!! These Welshies be like WTF??? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Pahahaaa!!! Awwww Jboy, I'd be left like a wet chamois lying limp in the corner if I went to a club like that!! I'm ony wee!!
> 
> I've enough to handle with the unit that is Rampage!!


yep I am


----------



## W33BAM

YAAAAAASSSSSS Thread successfully hijacked!!!

Good work @tommy and @JANIKvonD :clap:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I cant comment on anything in hear anymore... coz I dont know what the fck everyone is saying :lol:


need to do a new thread I recon Jay :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> YAAAAAASSSSSS Thread successfully hijacked!!!
> 
> Good work @tommy and @JANIKvonD :clap:


haha. ken this..im textin ppl and finding it hard not to type like we'v been speaking :lol: i kicked this habbit years ago ya cvnt


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> haha. ken this..im textin ppl and finding it hard not to type like we'v been speaking :lol: i kicked this habbit years ago ya cvnt


hahaha!!! Just wait 'til you answer the phone in a glakit nasal squack wi yer Fred Berry cap pointin tae the moon! :lol:

It's far too addictive!! Let's stoap, afore we end up on Jeremy Kyle!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> hahaha!!! Just wait 'til you answer the phone in a glakit nasal squack wi yer Fred Berry cap pointin tae the moon! :lol:
> 
> It's far too addictive!! Let's stoap, afore we end up on Jeremy Kyle!!!


I think its working i understood all of that


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> I think its working i understood all of that


Yay!!! Another victim lured....... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> hahaha!!! Just wait 'til you answer the phone in a glakit nasal squack wi yer Fred Berry cap pointin tae the moon! :lol:
> 
> It's far too addictive!! *Let's stoap, afore we end up on Jeremy Kyle*!!!


aye afore eh come threw wi meh acuascrotam tammy in turn yir bonny wi erse intae suhin like ah burst welly


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Yay!!! Another victim lured....... :lol:


ydw diolch fy ffrind Lou


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> aye afore eh come threw wi meh acuascrotam tammy in turn yir bonny wi erse intae suhin like ah burst welly


Aye right you ya mad stoater, you'll be burstin naebdy wee barra. Simmer yersell doon tae a riot afore ye git foldit up lit an deck chair....



Dai Jones said:


> ydw diolch fy ffrind Lou


eich croeso


----------



## lxm

gadgies!!


----------



## Patsy

Talking about accents i like to speak Welsh whilst im pleasuring myself, does it for me everytime!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Morning Lads <3


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Talking about accents i like to speak Welsh whilst im pleasuring myself, does it for me everytime!! :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> Morning Lads <3


afternoon!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

wtf is going on in here


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> wtf is going on in here


whats up Jay :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

I go away to do some work..... come back and its all fcking foreign .....

Im just waiting for the bag pipes now.... this lot are like terrorists!!


----------



## dipdabs

Just cos I said morning ^^^^ don't complicate things for me right now jay if ur gna say Sumin Ul need to add a very clear explantioN


----------



## JANIKvonD

lol git it up yi, yi dobber


----------



## Keeks

Diet brain cant decipher the last few pages but hope theres no slacking going on in here!


----------



## Jay.32

trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets


----------



## Jay.32

This morning I did 25 mins on the punch bag for cardio... and Just about to have my oats & pro shake.

Tonight is Shoulders & triceps..


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> This morning I did 25 mins on the punch bag for cardio... and Just about to have my oats & pro shake.
> 
> Tonight is Shoulders & triceps..


Im munching away on oats and a shake as we speak mate lol


----------



## Tommy10

Morning TTSC  mental week for me so cut the training down to 3 sessions instead of 4 , I've just had 9 hours sleep and not working til 12 -6 today ... Had a great feed last night ... Steak and prawns , got left overs for today !


----------



## Jay.32

Nice start to the weekend Tommy.. whats ttcc???


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Nice start to the weekend Tommy.. whats ttcc???


TT/ SCotland


----------



## Tommy10

I don't know where to post ?? Lol


----------



## Patsy

Wakey wakey TT im off to do some early morning cardio. Jay i swear if your pished again your getting punished this time butt, not setting a good example to TT's recovering pisheads! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Far too much frivolity in this thread.

Ge training bady man and you THomas, stop leading him astray, bad man !


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> Far too much frivolity in this thread.
> 
> Ge training bady man and you THomas, stop leading him astray, bad man !


Oi ! Good Christian boy here


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Oi ! Good Christian boy here


Your baws still full since last night?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Your baws still full since last night?


Aye , dragging them like a pair of kettle baws the day  gym was great , not trained since Monday so was a bit stiff to start but soon got my groove on, 5x 10 dips love love love !!!


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Aye , dragging them like a pair of kettle baws the day  gym was great , not trained since Monday so was a bit stiff to start but soon got my groove on, 5x 10 dips love love love !!!


Seems everyones diping these days,good man...


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Seems everyones diping these days,good man...


Yea got I'm to them a couple of month back really feel the burn !


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Yea got I'm to them a couple of month back really feel the burn !


there my main chest and tri exercise now,started adding weight as well 20kilo..Tris get hit really

good.


----------



## Patsy

Guys whats the normal sets/reps ratio on dips as i have only just started to do them after Mal advised me to and im banging 20 reps out in 4 sets with ease, is this ok?


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Guys whats the normal sets/reps ratio on dips as i have only just started to do them after Mal advised me to and im banging 20 reps out in 4 sets with ease, is this ok?


Is that 20 reps per set ? That's ace ! Mal my triceps are much stronger more defined cause of them


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Is that 20 reps per set ? That's ace ! Mal my triceps are much stronger more defined cause of them


Yes mate 20 reps, is that good? Ive never done them before until mal mentioned them tbh, ill bang 20 reps out on dips then do 50 crunches on the abs and then repeat x 4! I do them as part of my cardio day with hardley any rest between sets


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Yes mate 20 reps, is that good? Ive never done them before until mal mentioned them tbh, ill bang 20 reps out on dips then do 50 crunches on the abs and then repeat x 4! I do them as part of my cardio day with hardley any rest between sets


Well that's great going buddy !


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Well that's great going buddy !


Cheers mate ill thank the sust an deca later when i wake them up! :lol:


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> Guys whats the normal sets/reps ratio on dips as i have only just started to do them after Mal advised me to and im banging 20 reps out in 4 sets with ease, is this ok?


"20 reps to high,,try slowing down and lock out at the top and scweez,or add weight if you can and

get down to 10-12.

Were going to strap 40 kilo on on tues,and give it a shot! il do 5-6 sets.


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Is that 20 reps per set ? That's ace ! Mal my triceps are much stronger more defined cause of them


dude my tris have changed alot since doing these,wish i started them earlier now.


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> "20 reps to high,,try slowing down and lock out at the top and scweez,or add weight if you can and
> 
> get down to 10-12.
> 
> Were going to strap 40 kilo on on tues,and give it a shot! il do 5-6 sets.


Will do next time im due to train them mate


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> Will do next time im due to train them mate


We stick a sesh in at the end of the week too,double bubble.


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> We stick a sesh in at the end of the week too,double bubble.


I dont train them on chest days mate as ive usualy exhausted them mate i like to hammer them seperate for the time being


----------



## Tommy10

Here's a wee s/s that I do ... 4x10... BB wrist curls / weighted tri dips / obliques


----------



## Dai Jones

Guys when doing dips are your legs behind you or infront to stop chest coming into play


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Guys when doing dips are your legs behind you or infront to stop chest coming into play


Behind mate


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> Guys when doing dips are your legs behind you or infront to stop chest coming into play


i cross my feet behind me


----------



## mal

more upright will hit tri,lean a bit forward for chest,there are lots of variations though,the

bars in my gym are like v shape so every set you can try a different width grip,

you just have too find the best position for you,im still looking lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

thanks guys needed an extra workout on back n tri days


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning Guys, its nice to see some training talk going on in here..

No training for me over the weekend... Ive been working on the house.. plastering etc..

Tonight will be chest & biceps


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning dude


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Dai.... I got my quark... :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Dai.... I got my quark... :beer:


 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

@PatWelsh do I use the whole tub of quark, with how much jelly??

I got the quark at Morrisons for 81p I think


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @PatWelsh do I use the whole tub of quark, with how much jelly??
> 
> I got the quark at Morrisons for 81p I think


yes whole tub, just do the jelly as per instructions and add to the quark and mix then fridge


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yes whole tub, just do the jelly as per instructions and add to the quark and mix then fridge


How many servings do you get out of what you make Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> How many servings do you get out of what you make Dai


one, just under 30g pro 6g carbs


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> one, just under 30g pro 6g carbs


got any pics of the size of your portions...

- - - Updated - - -

that sounds bad ^


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> got any pics of the size of your portions...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> that sounds bad ^


for you no problem will PM you....O just seen the bottem reply  just check my journal a few pages back you see the tub infront of my PC


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> for you no problem will PM you....O just seen the bottem reply  just check my journal a few pages back you see the tub infront of my PC


What.... you mean I have to look for it myself :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

lazy [email protected]


----------



## Jay.32

will be making this tonight


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> will be making this tonight


good lad, my next one my be angle delight so its like a choc mouse


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> good lad, my next one my be angle delight so its like a choc mouse


I love angel delight or whip... butterscotch whip mmmmmmm yeah baby!!!

Cant it be done with whip???

@Keeks help???


----------



## Tommy10

Just had a great back session

Extensions

TBar

Seated rows

DB flys

Sedated pull downs

ABs


----------



## Tommy10

Tonight's din dins ... Turkey with spicy sauce , chestnut mushrooms , peppers , courgettes , onion , whole meal pasta


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> lazy [email protected]


Is that quark jelly? Does it actually taste nice?


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Is that quark jelly? Does it actually taste nice?


search for tassottis 'raving' review on one of his video logs.. :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Is that quark jelly? Does it actually taste nice?


Its a recipe i came up with kay you may not like it but trust me when your dieting and havent had any sweet stuff for ages it will taste like heaven trust me


----------



## dipdabs

Hmmmmmm I might have to give it a go seeing as its an easy one!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmmmmm I might have to give it a go seeing as its an easy one!


Try this kay, open a tub of quark tip it into a bowl and add a spoonfull of choc or strawberry whey mix it up, it tastes just like mousse its lovely!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I love angel delight or whip... butterscotch whip mmmmmmm yeah baby!!!
> 
> Cant it be done with whip???
> 
> @Keeks help???


Lol, I dont know, I've never made this quark jelly mousse thing but Im guessing it'll work. With quark, anything goes!


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained Legs with my boy

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.


----------



## Patsy

Thats good you train with your boy mate. Im off tomorrow down Universal with my oldman


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Thats good you train with your boy mate. Im off tomorrow down Universal with my oldman


Let me know what u think and price.. I will pop down soon to check it out


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Let me know what u think and price.. I will pop down soon to check it out


Been there before Jay its one of the best gyms around in South Wales imo


----------



## Jay.32

whats the daily price?

- - - Updated - - -

whats the daily price?


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> whats the daily price?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> whats the daily price?


iirc mate i think i paid a fiver but that was last year around when it first opened. ill ring them in a bit fella check


----------



## Jay.32

Nice one Pats


----------



## Tommy10

Here we go again , I literally walk in the door, jkt off , cooker on lol


----------



## lxm

Tommy... ur cullinary skills are off the scales... Pork chops/loin ? all for you... ?


----------



## Tommy10

All for me will have half tonight and take the rest to work tomoz ... Here's my kitchen lollll


----------



## Tommy10

The hall


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy can u not become straight and marry me please? Or pretend to be straight and just have protected sex behind my back?


----------



## lxm

Tommy10 said:


> All for me will have half tonight and take the rest to work tomoz ... Here's my kitchen lollll
> View attachment 97610
> View attachment 97611


pic whore


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Tommy can u not become straight and marry me please? Or pretend to be straight and just have protected sex behind my back?


As long as Jays cool with it - his wife Don't seem to mind


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> As long as Jays cool with it - his wife Don't seem to mind


Tommy Im moving in with you!!!! not because of the house... coz you are a serious chef man.... always cooking nice good food.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's


----------



## Tommy10

Had my porridge , walking to the gym , shoulder session comming up - it's freezing !!!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Had my porridge , walking to the gym , shoulder session comming up - it's freezing !!!


smash them shoulders Tommy :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> smash them shoulders Tommy :thumbup1:


Smashed Baby !!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Rest day today, so will prob do some cardio tonight... bike ride if it stays dry.. punch bag if it rains


----------



## Jay.32

Right training has been pretty sh!t this week. Ive had work being done on my house, and been a busy week.... Ive also got a busy weekend, But monday I need to pull my finger out and get back in to some routine


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Right training has been pretty sh!t this week. Ive had work being done on my house, and been a busy week.... Ive also got a busy weekend, But monday I need to pull my finger out and get back in to some routine


That's because you've been trying to start the Team Taffy revolution so not had time for the gym! Get it sorted this weekend and then get back in the gym on Monday!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> That's because you've been trying to start the Team Taffy revolution so not had time for the gym! Get it sorted this weekend and then get back in the gym on Monday!


pmsl Yes I do have new commitments as the Team Taffy Godfather lol... but I will get my a*se into gear mate..


----------



## Jay.32

Fresh start to get back into a good routine...

I did 30 mins bike ride this morning fasted cardio..

Tonight will be shoulders & triceps


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Fresh start to get back into a good routine...
> 
> I did 30 mins bike ride this morning fasted cardio..
> 
> Tonight will be shoulders & triceps


morning buddy. iv gave myself a kick up the erse too lol (my fasted cardio was a roll about in the duvet tho)


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning buddy. iv gave myself a kick up the erse too lol (my fasted cardio was a roll about in the duvet tho)


Try washing the fcker... that will be hard cardio with the state of your duvet :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Try washing the fcker... that will be hard cardio with the state of your duvet :lol:


lol its like a concrete cover, cvnt would break into a million peices if im not carefull


----------



## Tommy10

Chest session this morning

Flys

Dips

Declines

Press

Leg raises

Tri pull downs

Just got a good deal on whey 2x2.2kg for 70... This vat increase is crazy !! My reflex is 48 for 1 tub now !!!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Chest session this morning
> 
> Flys
> 
> Dips
> 
> Declines
> 
> Press
> 
> Leg raises
> 
> Tri pull downs
> 
> Just got a good deal on whey 2x2.2kg for 70... This vat increase is crazy !! My reflex is 48 for 1 tub now !!!


Its Robbery Tommy..


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Its Robbery Tommy..


No more reflex !!


----------



## Jay.32

Todays fuel

meal 1 - mass gainer pro shake

meal 2 - oats and 4 eggs

Meal 3 - 6 scram eggs on 2 wholemeal toast

Meal 4 - 4 egg omelette

Meal 5 - chicken with roasted veg

meal 6 - tub of quark.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Todays fuel
> 
> meal 1 - mass gainer pro shake
> 
> meal 2 - oats and 4 eggs
> 
> Meal 3 - 6 scram eggs on 2 wholemeal toast
> 
> Meal 4 - 4 egg omelette
> 
> Meal 5 - chicken with roasted veg
> 
> meal 6 - tub of quark.


That's a


----------



## Tommy10

Tommy10 said:


> That's a


Lot of eggs ???


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> That's a


?


----------



## Jay.32

oh and 4 ltres of water


----------



## liam0810

How many cals you aiming for mate? I think that works out about 3000 roughly.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> How many cals you aiming for mate? I think that works out about 3000 roughly.


aiming for 3500 mate... this week im not bothered if Im not spot on... I just wanna keep it clean with no picking at crap at all.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> aiming for 3500 mate... this week im not bothered if Im not spot on... I just wanna keep it clean with no picking at crap at all.


No jaffa cakes or I might have to arrange a hit on the TT Godfather!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Lot of eggs ???


best form of protein IMO Tommy.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> No jaffa cakes or I might have to arrange a hit on the TT Godfather!


 :lol: No mate, im not liking what Im seeing in the mirror lately... time to get back on track..


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> best form of protein IMO Tommy.. :thumbup1:


Don't you get bored of them ?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Don't you get bored of them ?


Yeah but they are easy and quick... when need be mate..


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Todays fuel
> 
> meal 1 - mass gainer pro shake
> 
> meal 2 - oats and 4 eggs
> 
> Meal 3 - 6 scram eggs on 2 wholemeal toast
> 
> Meal 4 - 4 egg omelette
> 
> Meal 5 - chicken with roasted veg
> 
> meal 6 - *tub of quark.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> About bloomin time..............welcome to the world of quark!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> haha
> 
> Hi Daffy babe, hows you? Ive got my mojo back.. :thumb: xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Its the quark that did it! :thumb: See......its magic!
> 
> Im good ta, knackered but surviving. Glad ya back on it anyway.
> 
> Also, loving the avi! xx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> haha what else do you mix with quark keeks?. now that im converted I need some recipe's off you x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Be back in a min............


----------



## Keeks

Im here!!!!

Ok, quark, its bloomin ace, and very versatile, love the stuff and when not prepping, constantly have about 18 tubs in stock on the top shelf of my fridge, the quark shelf!

Right, as said, add protein powder for a nice pot of pudding, or get some of the Myprotein flavdrops and add them, makes it taste awesome, just like yoghurt. Add lemon flavouring, then get some oat cakes, crumble and put the lemon quark on top, mini lemon cheesecake. Or mix two dollops with an egg, scoop of whey and microwave for 50 secs-1 min and you get a warm quark mousse.

For a few savoury ideas, soften some peppers and onions, mix some quark with pesto, add all that to some pasta and serve with chicken, out of this world!!! Or chop some peppers, onions, cherry toms, spinach etc, put into a little bowl, mix some quark with one egg and two whites, pour over the peppers etc and cook for about 20 mins, quark quiche!

Also, if you tear up some bread, mix quark with vanilla whey and an egg, pour over the bread, add some raisins, cook for about 20 mins and you have healthy bread & butter pudding.

Enjoy!

Copied and pasted from another journal.............I just cant stop spreading the word, and love of quark! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Im here!!!!
> 
> Ok, quark, its bloomin ace, and very versatile, love the stuff and when not prepping, constantly have about 18 tubs in stock on the top shelf of my fridge, the quark shelf!
> 
> Right, as said, add protein powder for a nice pot of pudding, or get some of the Myprotein flavdrops and add them, makes it taste awesome, just like yoghurt. Add lemon flavouring, then get some oat cakes, crumble and put the lemon quark on top, mini lemon cheesecake. Or mix two dollops with an egg, scoop of whey and microwave for 50 secs-1 min and you get a warm quark mousse.
> 
> For a few savoury ideas, soften some peppers and onions, mix some quark with pesto, add all that to some pasta and serve with chicken, out of this world!!! Or chop some peppers, onions, cherry toms, spinach etc, put into a little bowl, mix some quark with one egg and two whites, pour over the peppers etc and cook for about 20 mins, quark quiche!
> 
> Also, if you tear up some bread, mix quark with vanilla whey and an egg, pour over the bread, add some raisins, cook for about 20 mins and you have healthy bread & butter pudding.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Copied and pasted from another journal.............I just cant stop spreading the word, and love of quark! :thumb:


OMG you really have tried everything with quark... you need quark rehab :lol:

Thanks Daffy, some great ideas for me to try there.

xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> OMG you really have tried everything with quark... you need quark rehab :lol:
> 
> Thanks Daffy, some great ideas for me to try there.
> 
> xx


Lol, checking into rehab........'So whats your addiction? QUARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' They'd pee themselves.

Also, you can use it instead of mayo, so if you're having a tuna/mayo sandiwch perhaps, use quark instead, or use it in cooking sauces to make them creamier, ace in pasta sauces, curries, chilli etc.

Its fantastical stuff! :thumb:

Enjoy! xx


----------



## Jay.32

trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Lol, checking into rehab........'So whats your addiction? QUARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' They'd pee themselves.
> 
> Also, you can use it instead of mayo, so if you're having a tuna/mayo sandiwch perhaps, use quark instead, or use it in cooking sauces to make them creamier, ace in pasta sauces, curries, chilli etc.
> 
> Its fantastical stuff! :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy! xx


Im not a lover of the taste on its own... but its a good source of protein, so will be trying all what you suggested Queen quark :lol:

x


----------



## Rykard

quarks on the next shopping list - can't wait to give it a go...


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> quarks on the next shopping list - can't wait to give it a go...


You mean you havent tried it yet?!?! :nono:

Hurry up and start the quark lovin!


----------



## Jay.32

30 mins bike ride (fasted cardio)


----------



## Jay.32

updated pics... not happy with shape at the mo... but im on it and will sort it


----------



## Patsy

Mate honest now you look fine, if you looked lime sh!t id be honest with you 

Im realy not feeling motivated lately myslef mate and i cant even face the mirror the past week its that bad!


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Mate honest now you look fine, if you looked lime sh!t id be honest with you
> 
> Im realy not feeling motivated lately myslef mate and i cant even face the mirror the past week its that bad!


Nice 1 pat..

Ive started to focus again now... :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Not looking too bad at all mate. Bit of a dodgy nipple piercing and your grout looks like it needs cleaning but apart from that its good.

Is your head back in it now mate? Like i said set little goals that are achievable every few weeks, this should give you some momentum.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Not looking too bad at all mate. Bit of a dodgy nipple piercing and your grout looks like it needs cleaning but apart from that its good.
> 
> Is your head back in it now mate? Like i said set little goals that are achievable every few weeks, this should give you some momentum.


Haha mate we are having a new bathroom... its all in my garage ready to go in... but im just not looking forward to ripping this one out, so Ive been putting it off lol.

Yeah my head seems to be back in the game this week.. but its early days lol. Im doing cardio every morning and feeling better for it already.

Like you say Im just going to set myself small achievable goals for now :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Haha mate we are having a new bathroom... its all in my garage ready to go in... but im just not looking forward to ripping this one out, so Ive been putting it off lol.
> 
> Yeah my head seems to be back in the game this week.. but its early days lol. Im doing cardio every morning and feeling better for it already.
> 
> Like you say Im just going to set myself small achievable goals for now :thumb:


Don't blame you mate, its took me 4 months to put a blind up in the bathroom and still not done it! Hate DIY!

Keep at it mate, the morning cardio i used to enjoy as it would wake me up and i'd feel fresh for the day


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> updated pics... not happy with shape at the mo... but im on it and will sort it
> 
> View attachment 98342
> View attachment 98343


looking good mate. u started ur blast yet?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good mate. u started ur blast yet?


No mate, Ive had to put the blast on hold for a min.. xmas and 3 kids have raped me of my money.... so it will have to wait until new year..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> No mate, Ive had to put the blast on hold for a min.. xmas and 3 kids have raped me of my money.... so it will have to wait until new year..


can we start a Teamtaffy fund?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> can we start a Teamtaffy fund?


for your leaders blast?? hell yeah.. start it off Dai.... and take some more eff... your very genorus on that stuff :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> No mate, Ive had to put the blast on hold for a min.. xmas and* 3 kids* have raped me of my money.... so it will have to wait until new year..


i know ur pain lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> can we start a Teamtaffy fund?





Jay.32 said:


> for your leaders blast?? hell yeah.. start it off Dai.... and take some more eff... your very genorus on that stuff :thumb:


ill start by donating some protein injections.


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> ill start by donating some protein injections.


Yan I need 6g of test per day


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> for your leaders blast?? hell yeah.. start it off Dai.... and take some more eff... your very genorus on that stuff :thumb:


fcukin do one, na a fund that we all can dip in say every 10-12 weeks :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> fcukin do one, na a fund that we all can dip in say every 10-12 weeks :whistling:


ok ok we will use my bank account to save it in :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- lunges 3 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180

No cardio this morning, so will be doing it tonight


----------



## Jay.32

only cardio today.. 30 mins bike ride


----------



## Jay.32

Tonight will be chest & biceps


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Tonight will be chest & biceps


thats next for me in a day or two :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Just had last jab of my cruise cycle. Will be starting pct in 2 weeks


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Just had last jab of my cruise cycle. Will be starting pct in 2 weeks


cruise....then pct? is this money issues i take it bud..


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> cruise....then pct? is this money issues i take it bud..


Yeah Ive been cruising for 10 weeks... I was going to start my blast now.. but being right on top of xmas, presents for 3 kids, and decorating there bedrooms! my funds are low, and they have to come first mate.

I will start a blast in the new year :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

I'm on fire this morning !!

Delt DB front raises

Side raises

Up rows

Shoulder press

Reverse crunch

Oblique crunches

Bb wrist curls

Oh yea !!!


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Just had last jab of my cruise cycle. Will be starting pct in 2 weeks


I'm off gear and I feel more energetic and my appetites up ... Weird but all good


----------



## liam0810

What's the blast you were going to do? I hope it was something that the other team taffy members can look up to.

So

3G test

1g tren

1g mast

A sheep

150mg oxy

Slice of Welsh rarebit

100mg anavar

60iu slin

Hand job of Charlotte church


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> What's the blast you were going to do? I hope it was something that the other team taffy members can look up to.
> 
> So
> 
> 3G test
> 
> 1g tren
> 
> 1g mast
> 
> A sheep
> 
> 150mg oxy
> 
> Slice of Welsh rarebit
> 
> 100mg anavar
> 
> 60iu slin
> 
> Hand job of Charlotte church


Yeah that is spot on Liam... :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

Really had to force myself into the gym tonight, had no motivation... came home from ate my food and waited an hour to for it to digest, then trained.

from now on im going to train straight after work before my evening meal.

weight is 194lb


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning all cardio this morning was 30 mins bike ride.

Im feeling a bit strange coming off gear altogether!! in the past I used to run 6 to 10 week cycles then come off with out cruisng. I would run 2 to 3 cycles a year. But for the last say 18 months, Ive been blasting and cruising.

So now coming off altogether may have something to do with my lack of motivation and will power!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

a painfull couple month ahead for u mate ;P


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> a painfull couple month ahead for u mate ;P


I know mate... im gonna feel like a weak liccle mouse :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I know mate... im gonna feel like a weak liccle mouse :crying:


it'll come back very quickly tho mate, maybe drop to 5x5 style training to keep the strength up & pile in the cals


----------



## Keeks

:nono: Lack of motivation not allowed Im afraid! Not if I've got anything to do with it anyway!

Your just gonna have to beast yourself even harder if coming off gear, no excuses and none of this liccle mouse cr4p! BEAST IT!!!!!! :angry:

Go Team Taffy!! xxxx :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained,

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Just had 4 lamb chops, potato and sweet corn... with quark jelly for desert :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

PCT is now canceled and the Blast is back on.

I had some unexpected cash come in so I will now be running my blast.

Im running 2ml of test depo & 2ml of tren per week for atleast 10 weeks, possibly 16 weeks. All depending how the tren fcks me up lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> PCT is now canceled and the Blast is back on.
> 
> I had some unexpected cash come in so I will now be running my blast.
> 
> Im running 2ml of test depo & 2ml of tren per week for atleast 10 weeks, possibly 16 weeks. All depending how the tren fcks me up lol
> 
> View attachment 99607


Nice one mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> PCT is now canceled and the Blast is back on.
> 
> I had some unexpected cash come in so I will now be running my blast.
> 
> Im running 2ml of test depo & 2ml of tren per week for atleast 10 weeks, possibly 16 weeks. All depending how the tren fcks me up lol
> 
> View attachment 99607


YEEEEHAWWWWW :cowboy: good ladd. so is the test 250mg/ml as well? (1g gear a week total?)


----------



## Jay.32

cheers dai... just having my first jab yum yum :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> YEEEEHAWWWWW :cowboy: good ladd. so is the test 250mg/ml as well? (1g gear a week total?)


Yes yan :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> cheers dai... just having my first jab yum yum :laugh:





Jay.32 said:


> Yes yan :thumb:


damn no hanging about pmsl, superb mate. im considering dropping my tt400 and doubling my 1RIP dose


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> damn no hanging about pmsl, superb mate. im considering dropping my tt400 and doubling my 1RIP dose


I was going to do that on my last cycle... one rip is the dogs bolox..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I was going to do that on my last cycle... one rip is the dogs bolox..


i know mate, its working a treat! my next cycle is going to be a bulk rip (test/tren/mast long esters)...gonna jump on this after new year, cant wait


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> i know mate, its working a treat! my next cycle is going to be a bulk rip (test/tren/mast long esters)...gonna jump on this after new year, cant wait


you are spoiling yourself :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Training shoulders & triceps today...

will have to re-ajust my diet now for this blast/bulk


----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks suggest me some nice easy made chicken dish's? and some thing to chuck in with plain chicken & rice.. to make it a bit more exciting


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, gear = motivation!!! :thumb: Welcome back Mr! Now beast it good an proper!


----------



## liam0810

Hahaha well done with persevering with PCT! Also that blast doesn't look like the one I put last week?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks suggest me some nice easy made chicken dish's? and some thing to chuck in with plain chicken & rice.. to make it a bit more exciting


If you do boil in the bag rice, cook it in chicken stock. For chicken but nandos dry rubs, marinades or make your own mate. If you want you could make a low carb dressing like balsamic vinegar, evoo, salt an pepper, garlic and thyme. Put it in a jar and leave for a couple of days and its good on salads but with chicken as well


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks suggest me some nice easy made chicken dish's? and some thing to chuck in with plain chicken & rice.. to make it a bit more exciting


Quark!?!?!

Will have a think and let you know.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> If you do boil in the bag rice, cook it in chicken stock. For chicken but nandos dry rubs, marinades or make your own mate. If you want you could make a low carb dressing like balsamic vinegar, evoo, salt an pepper, garlic and thyme. Put it in a jar and leave for a couple of days and its good on salads but with chicken as well


Cheers liam... sick of plain old chicken... I dont want this diet to get boring... need to start making it atleast a bit enjoyable :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Quark!?!?!
> 
> Will have a think and let you know.


Thank you boss x


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers liam... sick of plain old chicken... I dont want this diet to get boring... need to start making it atleast a bit enjoyable :thumb:


Why you just eating chicken mate? My diet at the moment I very rarely have it. What about

Extra lean mince

Steak

Salmon

Cod

Pollack

Swordfish

Loads of other sources if protein you can eat pal


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Why you just eating chicken mate? My diet at the moment I very rarely have it. What about
> 
> Extra lean mince
> 
> Steak
> 
> Salmon
> 
> Cod
> 
> Pollack
> 
> Swordfish
> 
> Loads of other sources if protein you can eat pal


to be honest mate, I do have exactly what you have just put there.. I eat loads of lean mince..

Its just I swap things around a bit to stop getting bored of it.. I havent been having chicken for a while, so want to chuck it in again.. plus I get quality chicken really cheap.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> to be honest mate, I do have exactly what you have just put there.. I eat loads of lean mince..
> 
> Its just I swap things around a bit to stop getting bored of it.. I havent been having chicken for a while, so want to chuck it in again.. plus I get quality chicken really cheap.


Yeah I know what you mean mate. For chicken there's load of decent rubs/marinades you can get or even make stews/casseroles with it. What is nice is chicken cacciatore. You could make that with breasts instead of thighs and do it with rice or sweet tatties


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate. For chicken there's load of decent rubs/marinades you can get or even make stews/casseroles with it. What is nice is chicken cacciatore. You could make that with breasts instead of thighs and do it with rice or sweet tatties


nice one... will do some experimenting with this then :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Half way through a session and fukin buzzin !! >>>>>


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> PCT is now canceled and the Blast is back on.
> 
> I had some unexpected cash come in so I will now be running my blast.
> 
> Im running 2ml of test depo & 2ml of tren per week for atleast 10 weeks, possibly 16 weeks. All depending how the tren fcks me up lol
> 
> View attachment 99607


You see this is what im talking about, now i dont feel like the solo tt meathead junkie here lol

Jay have you ever run Tren?


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> You see this is what im talking about, now i dont feel like the solo tt meathead junkie here lol
> 
> Jay have you ever run Tren?


yes mate I know whats coming lol... no pain, no gain!!! :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> yes mate I know whats coming lol... no pain, no gain!!! :laugh:


Good man. Do you keep bp in check whilst running it mate? Btw havent you been on for over a year now? Did you use any hcg?


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah been blasting and cruising for over a year now.. had my bp checked about a month ago, it was fine.

never use hcg mate.. after this blast im coming off for a while and will have my bloods done..


----------



## Patsy

Reason why i asked mate as you have been on for a while and adding hcg towards the end of this next blast will help recovery mate, look into it

Out of curiosity what was your bp reading mate?


----------



## Jay.32

saturday trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

went to a halloween party Sat night... hung over sunday so couldnt train.. Bonfire night tonight so having family over for our own little firework party, so wont have time to train tonight.

Tomorrow will be chest & biceps


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Reason why i asked mate as you have been on for a while and adding hcg towards the end of this next blast will help recovery mate, look into it
> 
> Out of curiosity what was your bp reading mate?


to be honest Pat I cant remember exact reading.. it was my work medical.. everything was spot on mate.. last year my colesteral was high, but this year it was fine...


----------



## Tommy10

since i stopped gear a montha go my strength and appetite has gone through the roof, feel much better for it- weird!

im eating 5 meals a day, good healthy stuff, pre cooking so no risk of binging on crap......loving training at the mo too

new Avi taken a couple of days ago.....


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> to be honest Pat I cant remember exact reading.. it was my work medical.. everything was spot on mate.. last year my colesteral was high, but this year it was fine...


Just makesure you keep it in check mate as tren is a very potent med


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Just makesure you keep it in check mate as tren is a very potent med


how potent as this was on the cards for my first cycle


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> how potent as this was on the cards for my first cycle


Mate trust me from experiance now i dont lie, get a few cycles under your belt before you try it you will thank me, its something you save for last and if you can handle the sides then its the best aas you will ever use, honest my tranformation when i started back 3 months ago was down to Tren but my bp was crazy high thats why i dropped it for Deca and now ive dropped deca as i can stand the spots lol. Its all about finding whats right for you


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Mate trust me from experiance now i dont lie, get a few cycles under your belt before you try it you will thank me, its something you save for last and if you can handle the sides then its the best aas you will ever use, honest my tranformation when i started back 3 months ago was down to Tren but my bp was crazy high thats why i dropped it for Deca and now ive dropped deca as i can stand the spots lol. Its all about finding whats right for you


damn it!! I wanted to to PC TrenTest


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> damn it!! I wanted to to PC TrenTest


be patiant


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> be patiant


Yeh i know  to be honest I'm a bit worried about PC at the mo


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh i know  to be honest I'm a bit worried about PC at the mo


grow a set of balls :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> grow a set of balls :laugh:


P!ss off


----------



## Tommy10

Great chest session !

Press

Pec flys

Declines

DB overhead raises

Cable cross

Weighted crunches

Obliques with plate

Floor reverse crunches

Done !! Off for a facial and sports massage after


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Great chest session !
> 
> Press
> 
> Pec flys
> 
> Declines
> 
> DB overhead raises
> 
> Cable cross
> 
> Weighted crunches
> 
> Obliques with plate
> 
> Floor reverse crunches
> 
> Done !! Off for a facial and sports massage after


Good session there T :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Great chest session !
> 
> Press
> 
> Pec flys
> 
> Declines
> 
> DB overhead raises
> 
> Cable cross
> 
> Weighted crunches
> 
> Obliques with plate
> 
> Floor reverse crunches
> 
> Done !! Off for a facial and sports massage after


Good session there T :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Good session there T :thumb:


Loved it !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Great chest session !
> 
> Press
> 
> Pec flys
> 
> Declines
> 
> DB overhead raises
> 
> Cable cross
> 
> Weighted crunches
> 
> Obliques with plate
> 
> Floor reverse crunches
> 
> Done !! Off for a facial and sports massage after


u post more workouts than Jay does in here :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Hi Jay,it is the facial that worries me,knowing Tommy!


----------



## eezy1

its been 5 years! compete already


----------



## Tommy10

biglbs said:


> Hi Jay,it is the facial that worries me,knowing Tommy!


 :rolleye: :lol: :lol: ****


----------



## Jay.32

eezy1 said:


> its been 5 years! compete already


Yeah!!! Fcking pay attention next time cocky cnut


----------



## Jay.32

trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

felt strong tonight, had a good session...


----------



## Tommy10

In the gym and fukin flying !! Update after >>>>>


----------



## Jay.32

work hard T


----------



## Tommy10

Back session

Extensions

T-Bar

DB Rows

Pull Downs

Weighted bench dips

BB wrist curls

DB curls

Done ! and buzzin !!

Did I mention my gym stalker ? He watches me then starts a convo , just had him chewing my ear off in the changing room while I was getting dressed !! I'm on the verge of telling him to fuk off !!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Back session
> 
> Extensions
> 
> T-Bar
> 
> DB Rows
> 
> Pull Downs


your late training today Tom, you normally go first thing? you off work?


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> your late training today Tom, you normally go first thing? you off work?


Yea week off pal


----------



## Jay.32

Nice


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Back session
> 
> Extensions
> 
> T-Bar
> 
> DB Rows
> 
> Pull Downs
> 
> Weighted bench dips
> 
> BB wrist curls
> 
> DB curls
> 
> Done ! and buzzin !!
> 
> Did I mention my gym stalker ? He watches me then starts a convo , just had him chewing my ear off in the changing room while I was getting dressed !! I'm on the verge of telling him to fuk off !!


pump um ffs and be done with it.

morning!


----------



## Tommy10

Stalker update , so he talks to me the whole tone I'm getting changed , I goes to walk out the changing rooms and he followed me !! I said aren't you getting changed ?? He said no I'm going back upstairs ( to the gym ) I said " right you listen to me , I come here to train not stand around and talk , I don't know you and don't want to get to know you back off and go about your business " he said sorry m8 ... I said its fine but leave me alone .


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Stalker update , so he talks to me the whole tone I'm getting changed , I goes to walk out the changing rooms and he followed me !! I said aren't you getting changed ?? He said no I'm going back upstairs ( to the gym ) I said " right you listen to me , I come here to train not stand around and talk , I don't know you and don't want to get to know you back off and go about your business " he said sorry m8 ... I said its fine but leave me alone .


harsh mate, he's just lookin for his hole


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Stalker update , so he talks to me the whole tone I'm getting changed , I goes to walk out the changing rooms and he followed me !! I said aren't you getting changed ?? He said no I'm going back upstairs ( to the gym ) I said " right you listen to me , I come here to train not stand around and talk , I don't know you and don't want to get to know you back off and go about your business " he said sorry m8 ... I said its fine but leave me alone .


Pic's or notalkingstalker


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> Pic's or notalkingstalker


Jealous ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Jealous ?


just a little


----------



## JANIKvonD

yawrite jay! hows it going


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> yawrite jay! hows it going


Not bad fella.... coping with the joys of tren!!!

hows you mate


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Not bad fella.... coping with the joys of tren!!!
> 
> hows you mate


haha kicking in already?! i thought u were using long esters..

speakin of tren i had just over double the usual dose on monday and last night i was having some VERY strange dreams lol.

other than that all is going super


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> haha kicking in already?! i thought u were using long esters..
> 
> speakin of tren i had just over double the usual dose on monday and last night i was having some VERY strange dreams lol.
> 
> other than that all is going super


they are long esters...


----------



## Tommy10

Mood session this morning due to tricep/ delt injury, think I have strained or even torn something , anyway sprayed the deep heat and necked 2 ibuprofen ...

Seated dips

Seated lat raises

Standing lat cable raises

Reverse flys

Plate front raises

Weighted crunches

That was it , all Hugh volume , didn't dare to shoulder press


----------



## Jay.32

Right ive sorted out a few personal probs at home.... so I will now be putting 150% into this body :thumb:

brecky was 3 weetabix 5 eggs.

Will be training back & traps today


----------



## lxm

Von... divulge in thesw dreams....!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Right ive sorted out a few personal probs at home.... so I will now be putting 150% into this body :thumb:
> 
> brecky was 3 weetabix 5 eggs.
> 
> Will be training back & traps today


150% :nono: ........Team Taffy wants 200%! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> Von... divulge in thesw dreams....!!!


Good morning lxm... how are you fella? ive not been in your journ for a while.. will pop in later for a catch up!! hope im not going to be disappionted


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> 150% :nono: ........Team Taffy wants 200%! :tongue:


Ha ha i was waiting for that off you daffy lol but thats how I want you to be.... have no mercy with me... :thumbup1:

x


----------



## lxm

You can visit in 8 weeks.... :laugh: im alright jay cheers, nippy eyes this morning! could have done with a few extra hours!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Ha ha i was waiting for that off you daffy lol but thats how I want you to be.... have no mercy with me... :thumbup1:
> 
> x


Lol, theres no mercy from me, Ive shown my soft side for a few minutes, thats enough of that now.........on with the serious stuff!  And also, Im having a week off the gym next week mg: so will be able to spend more time on here checking theres no slacking, and no slacking will be allowed from now Mr! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Lol, theres no mercy from me, Ive shown my soft side for a few minutes, thats enough of that now.........on with the serious stuff!  And also, Im having a week off the gym next week mg: so will be able to spend more time on here checking theres no slacking, and no slacking will be allowed from now Mr! :tongue:


Yes well its about time that you had more time for me... instead of winning every show you can get them glutes in :lol:

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yes well its about time that you had more time for me... instead of winning every show you can get them glutes in :lol:
> 
> x


  Normal service will resume in about 36 hours! And will post some chicken recipes next week too, havent forgotten. x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Normal service will resume in about 36 hours! And will post some chicken recipes next week too, havent forgotten. x


Thanks... really need some new stuff in my diet to enjoy... instead of force feeding myself lol


----------



## Jay.32

trained

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets

Rear delts

- reverse flyes 4 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Todays fuel

meal 1 - 3 weetabix 5 eggs

meal 2 - boiled potato and 300g lean mince

meal 3 - 6 sram eggs on 2 wm toast

meal 4 - roast turkey, potato and sweetcorn

meal 5 - beef pasta, italian styleee

meal 6 - will be quark jelly.


----------



## Jay.32

Had a bit of a binge over the weekend... enjoyed my food with the kids.. Im going for a clean bulk.. So my plan is to keep it clean monday to friday and relax over the weekend.. I dont mean pig out all weekend... just not worry too much as long as ive got my protein in.

tonight will be training shoulders & triceps


----------



## Jay.32

food so far

7am 3 weetabix, 5 eggs

10am 6 scram eggs on 2 WM taost

13pm green beans, potato and 300g lean mince

also 2ltrs of water


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Had a bit of a binge over the weekend... enjoyed my food with the kids.. Im going for a clean bulk.. So my plan is to keep it clean monday to friday and relax over the weekend.. I dont mean pig out all weekend... just not worry too much as long as ive got my protein in.
> 
> tonight will be training shoulders & triceps


this is the way i diet mate, cut or bulk ill not eat any sh!te until sunday......usually


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set


----------



## Jay.32

trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

cardio was 25 mins on punch bag...

My fitness level is quite low from the Tren.. strength is good though..

Im feeling a bit weird on this cycle of test depo & tren. I'm 2 weeks in and feel so laid back.. sort of a mild ecstacy buzz lol


----------



## Jay.32

todays fuel so far

- 3 weetabix, 5 eggs

- 5 scram eggs on 2 wm toast

- sweetcorn, potato and 300g lean mince


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> todays fuel so far
> 
> - 3 weetabix, 5 eggs
> 
> - 5 scram eggs on 2 wm toast
> 
> - sweetcorn, potato and 300g lean mince


do you cook the mince at home then re heat in work?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> do you cook the mince at home then re heat in work?


cook it in work mate... I have a kitchen at work.. so cook everything there


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> cook it in work mate... I have a kitchen at work.. so cook everything there


a right, lucky all i got is a micro wave


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> a right, lucky all i got is a micro wave


sometimes I will cook enough for the next day... so only need to warm it up


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> cook it in work mate... I have a kitchen at work.. so cook everything there


same here


----------



## JANIKvonD

noticing strength increase yet mate?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> noticing strength increase yet mate?


Yes mate, and feeling bigger already... My source and a mate of mine is using the test depo and said it kicks in really quick.

so am looking forward to the end result...


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate, and feeling bigger already... My source and a mate of mine is using the test depo and said it kicks in really quick.
> 
> so am looking forward to the end result...


Pics please! x


----------



## Jay.32

last night trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- lunges 3 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180

I had to pop to tesco tonight to pick up a few things.... and made the mistake of going after training legs... I was walking around there like a cripple..


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Pics please! x


Good evening Daffy... im going to try and not take pics until near the end of cycle, to hopefully see a big change instead of little changes.. im going to start increasing my food volume.. really want to get the most I can out of this cycle, because I will be have a long break away from the gear after this one.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Good evening Daffy... im going to try and not take pics until near the end of cycle, to hopefully see a big change instead of little changes.. im going to start increasing my food volume.. really want to get the most I can out of this cycle, because I will be have a long break away from the gear after this one.


Ok, but then you need starting pics! :thumb: All good then, especially as you're now one of us quarkers, helps get more protien in so increasing food volume is that bit easier. And if this is the case (last cycle for a while) then I'll be all over you like a rash to make sure you ain't slacking Mr! xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ok, but then you need starting pics! :thumb: All good then, especially as you're now one of us quarkers, helps get more protien in so increasing food volume is that bit easier. And if this is the case (last cycle for a while) then I'll be all over you like a rash to make sure you ain't slacking Mr! xxx


Im in the same shape as my last pic to be honest boss...

Im loving the quark, especialy as its so quick and easy to use.. Ive just eaten my quark jelly, I have that every night at this time.. Theres only one problem, the kids now like my quark Jelly!!! so I have to hide it from them.. I can be seen eating it in my garage lol

Yes I would apreciate you pushing my hun... and giving me a kick up the a*se if I slack...

xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im in the same shape as my last pic to be honest boss...
> 
> Im loving the quark, especialy as its so quick and easy to use.. Ive just eaten my quark jelly, I have that every night at this time.. Theres only one problem, the kids now like my quark Jelly!!! so I have to hide it from them.. I can be seen eating it in my garage lol
> 
> Yes I would apreciate you pushing my hun... and giving me a kick up the a*se if I slack...
> 
> xx


Yeah quarks fab, such a quick and easy way to get the protein in, and tastes fab so its an absolute winner! :thumb: Im the jehovah witness of the quark world......I'll be knocking on doors to spread the word soon!

Yep, will be kicking asssssss if I see even slight slacking, no mercy from me!  And still no jaffa cakes allowed! xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yeah quarks fab, such a quick and easy way to get the protein in, and tastes fab so its an absolute winner! :thumb: Im the jehovah witness of the quark world......I'll be knocking on doors to spread the word soon!
> 
> Yep, will be kicking asssssss if I see even slight slacking, no mercy from me!  And still no jaffa cakes allowed! xxx


My plan is to eat clean monday to friday, then relax on the weekend. I dont mean pig out, just eat what everyone else at home is eating with a few treats.

Ive got to order some flavour drops, havent tried that with quark yet xxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> My plan is to eat clean monday to friday, then relax on the weekend. I dont mean pig out, just eat what everyone else at home is eating with a few treats.
> 
> Ive got to order some flavour drops, havent tried that with quark yet xxx


Good plan, and that way, you're more likely to stay clean during the week as you know you can have a few treats at weekend.

Defo get some drops, the banana and toffee ones are ace and if you get them both, you can then have bannoffee quark..... :drool: And either strawberry or raspberry. Vanilla, apple & chocolate are ok but the other flavours are better so stick with them. xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Up this morning feeling like a machine!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks as requested updated pics taken today


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks as requested updated pics taken today
> 
> View attachment 100989
> View attachment 100990
> View attachment 100991


Good good!  Cant wait to see the progress after you've properly beasted it for a few weeks, and I mean PROPERLY beasted it! :thumb: Looking good anyway! xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks Daffy..xx


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets

Rear delts

- reverse flyes 4 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

Woke up this morning and could hardly walk... my legs are killing from thursday's leg session..

Today will be training shoulders & triceps


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks as requested updated pics taken today
> 
> View attachment 100989
> View attachment 100990
> View attachment 100991


looking very good mate, blast is gonna treat u well


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> looking very good mate, blast is gonna treat u well


Nice 1 Jan... I just have to get as much clean food in as I can... and work my a*se off training.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Nice 1 Jan... I just have to get as much clean food in as I can... and work my a*se off training.


yeh mate sounds easy when u say it like that.......but we all know its not the case until we destroy all the cheesecakes & brownies on earth


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh mate sounds easy when u say it like that.......but we all know its not the case until we destroy all the cheesecakes & brownies on earth


The weekend is the worse time for me mate, coz im at home.. On a monday morning I go tescos for my shop for food at work all week which as you know I keep and cook at work.. well I only buy good food so theres no temptation.

But on the weekend at home the kids and family are all eating nice things... theres nice junk food in nearly every cupboard.. I just cant get away from it.. Even if I have a cup of tea.. I fancy a biscuit with it lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> The weekend is the worse time for me mate, coz im at home.. On a monday morning I go tescos for my shop for food at work all week which as you know I keep and cook at work.. well I only buy good food so theres no temptation.
> 
> But on the weekend at home the kids and family are all eating nice things... theres nice junk food in nearly every cupboard.. I just cant get away from it.. Even if I have a cup of tea.. I fancy a biscuit with it lol.


im EXACTLY the same mate, sunday is always the dirtiest lol. usually fast till 1-2pm on sat then let loose on the cals with a HUGE takeaway on sat night. sunday i try too have my last meal about 7 and it'll be something good (high protein/low carb/fat). hasnt done me any harm.

bulking is the same but with a couple more cheats threw the week.

cutting or bulking ill still never turn down anything that crops up (cakes bought for me etc) lifes for living eh


----------



## liam0810

I dont like your jumper in that pic!

Tense arm a little more and bring forearm closer to your head for a better peak.

Stay away from jaffa cakes!

Stop drinking tea, this will stop you eating biscuits!

In all seriousness mate, as long as you dont go mad eating too much sh1t on the weekends then a little treat here and there wont make much difference to how you look.

You feeling everythings kicked in now?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I dont like your jumper in that pic!
> 
> Tense arm a little more and bring forearm closer to your head for a better peak.
> 
> Stay away from jaffa cakes!
> 
> Stop drinking tea, this will stop you eating biscuits!
> 
> In all seriousness mate, as long as you dont go mad eating too much sh1t on the weekends then a little treat here and there wont make much difference to how you look.
> 
> You feeling everythings kicked in now?


That jumper brings out my tan ok lol.

Yeah strength is kicking in now, my clothes are feeling tighter, and my body is feeling tighter too.

Today will be my 3rd jab of test depo & tren... so im hoping for good results on this one..

cheers mate


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> That jumper brings out my tan ok lol.
> 
> Yeah strength is kicking in now, my clothes are feeling tighter, and my body is feeling tighter too.
> 
> Today will be my 3rd jab of test depo & tren... so im hoping for good results on this one..
> 
> cheers mate


It also brings out the colour in your eyes 

How much you jabbing at a time? 1ml each?


----------



## Jay.32

2ml each


----------



## liam0810

Bet next week is when you'll start to really notice it


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Bet next week is when you'll start to really notice it


stop getting me excited


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

shoulders

- Military press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

Felt strong and had a good session.. got a bit of a twinge in my right bisep, so will have to becareful with that. I dont want any injuries at the beging of my cycle..


----------



## Jay.32

Training chest & biceps tonight..

Diet wont be the best today, as Ive had to come to one of our sites in Hereford as an emergency.. They dont have kitchen facilities here that I have at my site.

I stopped in asda on the way to get a few things.. I will be eating chicken out of the packet some protien bars and a pasta..


----------



## Jay.32

Sex drive is now going through the roof...

that is all


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Sex drive is now going through the roof...
> 
> that is all


Extra cardio, good good!


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's

some pics taken last night


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Extra cardio, good good!


 :lol: you wicken women :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Last night trained
> 
> chest
> 
> - flat bench press 4 sets
> 
> - Incline bench press 4 sets
> 
> - incline dumbell press 4 sets
> 
> - Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets
> 
> Biceps
> 
> - db hammer curls 4 sets
> 
> - ez bar curls 4 sets
> 
> - 2 sets of 21's
> 
> some pics taken last night
> 
> View attachment 101429
> View attachment 101430
> View attachment 101431


chest n traps looking good mate


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> chest n traps looking good mate


Thanks Dai..

How you feeling now fella?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Dai..
> 
> How you feeling now fella?


yeh a little better I have hardly eaten in a week but hunger is coming back slowly so stress coming down


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh a little better I have hardly eaten in a week but hunger is coming back slowly so stress coming down


Im the same mate... when I have problems it throws everything else out of the window.. cant eat or train properly


----------



## dipdabs

And me. It's rubbish.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay have u got socks in your pants? Or make yourself have a semi before taking the picture?

And dai love u xxxx


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay have u got socks in your pants? Or make yourself have a semi before taking the picture?
> 
> And dai love u xxxx


love you to :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> love you to :tongue:


get a room you pair


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Last night trained
> 
> chest
> 
> - flat bench press 4 sets
> 
> - Incline bench press 4 sets
> 
> - incline dumbell press 4 sets
> 
> - Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets
> 
> Biceps
> 
> - db hammer curls 4 sets
> 
> - ez bar curls 4 sets
> 
> - 2 sets of 21's
> 
> some pics taken last night
> 
> View attachment 101429
> View attachment 101430
> View attachment 101431


Looking slick there mate, id hold off on the mt2 fella no need for it


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Looking slick there mate, id hold off on the mt2 fella no need for it


cheers Pat, cant wait for this cycle to kick in properly...

haha you think im dark enough??


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Pat, cant wait for this cycle to kick in properly...
> 
> haha you think im dark enough??


Yes mate tanned enough as it is, wouldnt wanna go too dark as it looks unatural


----------



## Keeks

Looking good there............the benefits of quark eh!?!?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Looking good there............the benefits of quark eh!?!?


thanks boss :thumb: x


----------



## Milky

Looking good mate , something l aim for myself.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Looking good mate , something l aim for myself.


cheers mate, I want some of your jam roly poly :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Looking good mate , something l aim for myself.


I hope u aren't talking about his semi/socks milky!


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> I hope u aren't talking about his semi/socks milky!


I never noticed anything TBH but how lean he was and l aint going back to see if your telling the truth !

:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Leg extentions 5 sets

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180


----------



## Jay.32

Back & traps tonight


----------



## liam0810

How's strength mate, you hitting any personal bests on your lifts? As you don't post your weights up. is this course a 12 week one?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> How's strength mate, you hitting any personal bests on your lifts? As you don't post your weights up. is this course a 12 week one?


Hiya coach  Yeah strength is going up... something weird is happening too. The first few of reps of a heavy set are heavy as they should be.. but instead of getting hard towards the end reps... I actually feel stronger on the last reps???

check my updated pics?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Hiya coach  Yeah strength is going up... something weird is happening too. The first few of reps of a heavy set are heavy as they should be.. but instead of getting hard towards the end reps... I actually feel stronger on the last reps???
> 
> check my updated pics?


Up the weight then! I always find the first rep the hardest on like bench press but the next few easier and the last couple killers!

Just looked and you are looking bigger and seem to be as lean. Should do well on this course as long as training and diet stays good. Keep the jaffa's to weekend!


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite fat boy  what ya gorging on today?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Last night trained
> 
> chest
> 
> - flat bench press 4 sets
> 
> - Incline bench press 4 sets
> 
> - incline dumbell press 4 sets
> 
> - Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets
> 
> Biceps
> 
> - db hammer curls 4 sets
> 
> - ez bar curls 4 sets
> 
> - 2 sets of 21's
> 
> some pics taken last night
> 
> View attachment 101429
> View attachment 101430
> View attachment 101431


just noticed these. look great size mate & still as lean! well done


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Up the weight then! I always find the first rep the hardest on like bench press but the next few easier and the last couple killers!
> 
> Just looked and you are looking bigger and seem to be as lean. Should do well on this course as long as training and diet stays good. Keep the jaffa's to weekend!


cheers boss :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> just noticed these. look great size mate & still as lean! well done


Nice 1 Jan


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets

Rear delts

- reverse flyes 4 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets


----------



## Jay.32

quick update..

Last friday I trained shoulders & traps. Ive been ill with stomach bug since Saturday.. so diet has been crap obviously.

Back to it today... tonight will be training chest & biseps


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> quick update..
> 
> Last friday I trained shoulders & traps. Ive been ill with stomach bug since Saturday.. so diet has been crap obviously.
> 
> Back to it today... tonight will be training chest & biseps


I've been dodgy as well mate since yesterday. Feeling a little better today and have been force feeding myself. Loads of people seem to be ill with this big at the moment. You feeling better now?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I've been dodgy as well mate since yesterday. Feeling a little better today and have been force feeding myself. Loads of people seem to be ill with this big at the moment. You feeling better now?


Yeah feeling better now.. my daughter still not right.. check my post in tt thread :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets

- Incline bench press 4 sets

- incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

Biceps

- db hammer curls 4 sets

- ez bar curls 4 sets

- 2 sets of 21's


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Trained
> 
> chest
> 
> - flat bench press 4 sets
> 
> - Incline bench press 4 sets
> 
> - incline dumbell press 4 sets
> 
> - Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets
> 
> Biceps
> 
> - db hammer curls 4 sets
> 
> - ez bar curls 4 sets
> 
> - 2 sets of 21's


Was it a good session? What weight were you doing? How many reps?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Was it a good session? What weight were you doing? How many reps?


To be honest Dai im not sure of weight.. I never really push to my limit anymore... I go a bit lighter with a more slow controled movement with good form.

I grow better this way. So i never really monitor what weight I chuck on.

I do 10 to 12 reps


----------



## Jay.32

weight this morning was 196lb


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning mate, how tall are u?....u look like a dwarf  x


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mate, how tall are u?....u look like a dwarf  x


6ft mate.. why do I look like a dwarf? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> 6ft mate.. why do I look like a dwarf? lol


was oj mate, 6ft is a good size


----------



## Jay.32

Eating now

300g Lean mince, sweetcorn and 3 eggs


----------



## lxm

Jay.32 said:


> Eating now
> 
> 300g Lean mince, sweetcorn and 3 eggs
> 
> View attachment 102406


plate of pubes, eggs and sweetcorn x


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> plate of pubes, eggs and sweetcorn x


Im always clean shaven down there...


----------



## lxm

I thought it might have been vons clippings.... mix of beardy and the nether region


----------



## JANIKvonD

plates no big enough


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets

Rear delts

- reverse flyes 4 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

cardio was 25 mins on aerobicycle


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday trained shoulders and triceps.... Rest day today


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Tommy10

2x 2.5 kg of chicken escalope for a tenner ! My flatmate gets them as a perk for being in the fire service


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> 2x 2.5 kg of chicken escalope for a tenner ! My flatmate gets them as a perk for being in the fire service
> View attachment 102870


Nice Tommy.....lucky bugger


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> 2x 2.5 kg of chicken escalope for a tenner ! My flatmate gets them as a perk for being in the fire service
> View attachment 102870


5kg cooked chicken for a tenner!! lucky cvnt


----------



## Jay.32

Last night I changed things up a bit in training...

As some of you know, for the last 12 months Ive been training with a ligter weight. slower more controled form. I was growing and progressing well doing this. But now I seem to have hit a brick wall, where I cant get above 14 stone even when pretty lean. So I decided to go heavy again. I started this last night doing chest & biceps, and I was shocked at how much I struggled. Obviously form doing a lighter weight for so long, your strength and pb's come down.

When I was previously lifting heavy my bench press pb was 140! Last night I struggled with 100 and today Im aching like fck.

But I am looking forward to getting back to where I was.

Last night was

Chest

- flat bench 4 sets

- incline becnch 4 sets

- de-cline bench 4 sets

- incline fly's 3 sets

Biceps

- Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

- ez bar curls 3 sets

- preacher curls 3 sets

I will start putting weights up again, when they are worth putting up


----------



## Tommy10

It's not a race Jay


----------



## Jay.32

Im in no rush tommy... just looking forward to growing again. :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Last night I changed things up a bit in training...
> 
> As some of you know, for the last 12 months Ive been training with a ligter weight. slower more controled form. I was growing and progressing well doing this. But now I seem to have hit a brick wall, where I cant get above 14 stone even when pretty lean. So I decided to go heavy again. I started this last night doing chest & biceps, and I was shocked at how much I struggled. Obviously form doing a lighter weight for so long, your strength and pb's come down.
> 
> When I was previously lifting heavy my bench press pb was 140! Last night I struggled with 100 and today Im aching like fck.
> 
> But I am looking forward to getting back to where I was.
> 
> Last night was
> 
> Chest
> 
> - flat bench 4 sets
> 
> - incline becnch 4 sets
> 
> - de-cline bench 4 sets
> 
> - incline fly's 3 sets
> 
> Biceps
> 
> - Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets
> 
> - ez bar curls 3 sets
> 
> - preacher curls 3 sets
> 
> I will start putting weights up again, *when they are worth putting up*


i knew that was the story u weak cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

oh and morning


----------



## Jay.32

legs tonight


----------



## Jay.32

trained Legs

- squats 4 sets

- leg press 4 sets

- romanian deadlift 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises 8 sets


----------



## Milky

Deleted as requested mate


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Deleted as requested mate


cheers mate.


----------



## Jay.32

Just ate a 6 egg omellette with onion, ham and cheese.. it was delicious


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Just ate a 6 egg omellette with onion, ham and cheese.. it was delicious


You ever had quark quiche.....amazing!!!

Mix your eggs as you would for an omlette, add two dollops of quark, then put your ham & onion etc in a little bowl, pour over the egg/quark mixture and cook for about 20-25 mins!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> You ever had quark quiche.....amazing!!!
> 
> Mix your eggs as you would for an omlette, add two dollops of quark, then put your ham & onion etc in a little bowl, pour over the egg/quark mixture and cook for about 20-25 mins!


is there anything you havent tried with quark lol.

sounds nice, I will be trying that this week :thumb: x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> is there anything you havent tried with quark lol.
> 
> sounds nice, I will be trying that this week :thumb: x


Defo try it, its ace!

 Today, I had some quark with flavdrops at lunch, then for tea I had a jacket potatoe with tuna mixed with quark, then I had some banana quark cake, and quark jelly for supper.  I blooming love quark I do! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Defo try it, its ace!
> 
> Today, I had some quark with flavdrops at lunch, then for tea I had a jacket potatoe with tuna mixed with quark, then I had some banana quark cake, and quark jelly for supper.  I blooming love quark I do! x


omg that is alot of quark in one day.

seriously, how many tubs do you get through in a week?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> omg that is alot of quark in one day.
> 
> seriously, how many tubs do you get through in a week?


Not sure, possibly maybe about 10-15 a week. mg: Thats off season, dont have much during prep, not really allowed much so making the most of it now.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Not sure, possibly maybe about 10-15 a week. mg: Thats off season, dont have much during prep, not really allowed much so making the most of it now.


why not in prep?? theres no fat in it?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> why not in prep?? theres no fat in it?


As my main protein sources are turkey/chicken and tuna, my prep coach doesnt like too much away from these sources, and as everything is measured, chicken/turkey or tuna would fill me more or make a better meal than quark would. :crying: :sad: :crying:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> As my main protein sources are turkey/chicken and tuna, my prep coach doesnt like too much away from these sources, and as everything is measured, chicken/turkey or tuna would fill me more or make a better meal than quark would. :crying: :sad: :crying:


well your coach must of been right.... with all the great results you had this year.

I will be making some quark jelly in the morning, should be ready for last meal time yum yum


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> well your coach must of been right.... with all the great results you had this year.
> 
> I will be making some quark jelly in the morning, should be ready for last meal time yum yum


Yep, she knows her stuff alright.

Just done my quark jelly prep too.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yep, she knows her stuff alright.
> 
> Just done my quark jelly prep too.


what flavour? im having strawberry :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> what flavour? im having strawberry :tongue:


Tonights its raspberry, then tomorrow its strawberry.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Tonights its raspberry, then tomorrow its strawberry.


wish you'd quit it with these avi's!!.......actually..neva mind 

awreet Jay


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> wish you'd quit it with these avi's!!.......actually..neva mind
> 
> awreet Jay


Im aching a bit after legs last night.... all good though...

Hows the jan family?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Im aching a bit after legs last night.... all good though...
> 
> Hows the jan family?


good stuff.

we're as good as ever mate, kids getting overly excited now for chrimbo as there doing there nativity plays etc & the wee mans started getting adventurous so chassing him about! wifes still opening her legs twice a day so all good there. training/sleep is ace atm...diets average but high in prot......SO GOOD ALL ROUND FOR A CHANGE!

yourselves?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff.
> 
> we're as good as ever mate, kids getting overly excited now for chrimbo as there doing there nativity plays etc & the wee mans started getting adventurous so chassing him about! wifes still opening her legs twice a day so all good there. training/sleep is ace atm...diets average but high in prot......SO GOOD ALL ROUND FOR A CHANGE!
> 
> yourselves?


legs open twice a day mg: where did you get a wife like that????????????


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> legs open twice a day mg: where did you get a wife like that????????????


x2 lucky git


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> legs open twice a day mg: where did you get a wife like that????????????





Dai Jones said:


> x2 lucky git


she wasnt like that until i lost the recent weight :lol: i was the 1 who couldnt be fuked last night & she pretty much raped is 

damn i love tren lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> she wasnt like that until i lost the recent weight :lol: i was the 1 who couldnt be fuked last night & she pretty much raped is
> 
> damn i love tren lol


can I move in with you and share her??

Im not looking after the kids mind :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> she wasnt like that until i lost the recent weight :lol: i was the 1 who couldnt be fuked last night & she pretty much raped is
> 
> damn i love tren lol


I'm on to a winner then


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I'm on to a winner then


get that clen doen your neck dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> get that clen doen your neck dai


second day going good


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> second day going good


are you monitoring your weight? or just going by the mirror?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> can I move in with you and share her??
> 
> Im not looking after the kids mind :lol:


damn rite u can mate....bring the wife up and ill convert her back to the boaby for ya :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> I'm on to a winner then


you'll love the extra attention mate......but then again, she might just be like this so she gets a good chrimbo? hmmm


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> damn rite u can mate....bring the wife up and ill convert her back to the boaby for ya :lol:
> 
> you'll love the extra attention mate......but then again, she might just be like this so she gets a good chrimbo? hmmm


Jan Im trying to get the fck away from her...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> are you monitoring your weight? or just going by the mirror?


mirror but I may check weight ever so often


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll love the extra attention mate......but then again, she might just be like this so she gets a good chrimbo? hmmm


if I know my mrs you'll be right :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Jan Im trying to get the fck away from her...


you'll not see much of her mate.... promise  lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll not see much of her mate.... promise  lol


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> wish you'd quit it with these avi's!!.......actually..neva mind
> 
> awreet Jay


 mg: Theres nothing wrong with my avi's!! :tongue:

And I cant keep up with Jay's signature pics, Im sure he's got me on auto-rotate! I never know if Im gonna get my guns or my buns when I tune in! So confused!! :confused1:


----------



## dipdabs

No @Keeks your Avis are perfect


----------



## Jay.32

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 3 sets

- rear delts 3 sets

Rear delts

- reverse flyes 4 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 8 sets


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 103188
> View attachment 103189


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


>


 :lol: :lol:

where did you find that pic of me :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> where did you find that pic of me :whistling:


You're all over the Internet you welsh slag


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> You're all over the Internet you welsh slag


I hope your a*se falls apart you a*se bandit :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> mg: *Theres nothing wrong with my avi's*!! :tongue:
> 
> And I cant keep up with Jay's signature pics, Im sure he's got me on auto-rotate! I never know if Im gonna get my guns or my buns when I tune in! So confused!! :confused1:


agree 100% 



Kaywoodham said:


> No @Keeks your Avis are perfect


^


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 103188
> View attachment 103189


strange.....but delts & arms look the exact same as mine, including the veins? u take that pic out my journal?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> strange.....but delts & arms look the exact same as mine, including the veins? u take that pic out my journal?


go away stalker :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> mg: Theres nothing wrong with my avi's!! :tongue:
> 
> And I cant keep up with Jay's signature pics, Im sure he's got me on auto-rotate! I never know if Im gonna get my guns or my buns when I tune in! So confused!! :confused1:





Jay.32 said:


> go away stalker :laugh:


lol im tellin ya....ur a smaller version of course  :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> lol im tellin ya....ur a smaller version of course  :lol:


out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

look at our avi's????


----------



## Jay.32

you call that a fcking chest :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> look at our avi's????


exactly my point


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

shoulders

- shoulder press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

being back in a proper gym has given me much more motivation.. Ive really pushed myself this week..


----------



## dipdabs

U are on here late jay


----------



## Jay.32

Chest

- flat bench 4 sets

- incline becnch 4 sets

- de-cline bench 4 sets

- incline fly's 3 sets

Biceps

- Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

- ez bar curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets

Trained at 6.30am before work today... will be doing this all week.


----------



## Jay.32

I now have the extreme horn off this cycle.... ive been in the A/L most of the day... not good.


----------



## dipdabs

Lmao


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I now have the extreme horn off this cycle.... ive been in the A/L most of the day... not good.


mine is way down atm, like a fukin yoyo


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> mine is way down atm, like a fukin yoyo


mate I would give you one if I could get my hands on you lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> mate I would give you one if I could get my hands on you lol


id fukin hope so after all the teasing on here


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I now have the extreme horn off this cycle.... ive been in the A/L most of the day... not good.


 mg: Coach not impressed, get out of there you! :nono:


----------



## Jay.32

06.30am trained legs

- squats 4 sets

- leg press 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated clave raises 6 sets

Feeling extremely horny again... so I advise all female members to stay out of my way for your own safety :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

I have tren cough and sore throat... not happy


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I have tren cough and sore throat... not happy


not good, i have it too mate......only 1 jab left, im both relieved & gutted lol.

how ya gettin on the day?


----------



## Jay.32

06.30

Back

- wide grip latt pull downs 4sets

- Straight arm pull down 4 sets

- seated cable rows 6 sets

- bent over lat raises 4 sets

Traps

- barbell shrugs 8 sets


----------



## liam0810

I think I've asked this you before but do you record your weights so you know what to beat the week after? Just as I see in here you don't mention how much you lift


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I think I've asked this you before but do you record your weights so you know what to beat the week after? Just as I see in here you don't mention how much you lift


For about 12 months or more, ive not been lifting my heaviest.. I tried training lighter with better form and slower movements and I started growing better.. but I did say in here about a week ago I feel ive hit a brick wall, and not growing again.. so Ive now started lifing heavy.. But at the mo im still no where near my pb where I was before. I should be back there in a couple of weeks.. It will then start logging the weights again.. not worth logging at the mo mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows ya today babe?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> hows ya today babe?


not good love... pulled my back out this morning, havent been able to move from my desk all day.. The only pain killers I had was tramadol, so Im also flying my tits off.. lol


----------



## Jay.32

Diet has been poor today, due to not being able to cook..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Diet has been poor today, due to not being able to cook..


Jaffa cakes?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Jaffa cakes?


pasties, twix... diet coke.. oh and some roar eggs just to keep my protein up :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

will have to treat today as my cheat day


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> pasties, twix... diet coke.. oh and some roar eggs just to keep my protein up :thumb:


What are roar eggs? Is it a welsh delicacy? It are you that off your t1ts that you thought the eggs were little lions? RROOOOOAAAARRRR!!!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> What are roar eggs? Is it a welsh delicacy? It are you that off your t1ts that you thought the eggs were little lions? RROOOOOAAAARRRR!!!


 :lol: yeah flying :lol: rore, un cooked.. stop picking on me liam :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: yeah flying :lol: rore, un cooked.. stop picking on me liam :laugh:


It's not picking on you, it's my coaching technique!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> It's not picking on you, it's my coaching technique!


These pills are lovelly... give me a cuddle liam :laugh: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

RAW jay RAW lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> RAW jay RAW lol


yeah thats what I meant....

Kay, how you doing?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> yeah thats what I meant....
> 
> Kay, how you doing?


Good just getting ready to get my fanny out. Sorry shouldn't mention that with your cycle should I


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Good just getting ready to get my fanny out. Sorry shouldn't mention that with your cycle should I


 :cursing: :bounce: :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> These pills are lovelly... give me a cuddle liam :laugh: :lol:


Ok drive to manchester for a good spooning session.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Ok drive to manchester for a good spooning session.


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Ok Ok I was in a bit of a mess yesterday... couldnt even spell properly!!! them tramadols are strong!!!

My back started to feel a little bit better last night, but it was clearly the pain killers masking the pain.. I woke up at 4.30am in agony, obviously pain killers had warn off.

Ive had some ibuprofen anti-inflams.. I wont be touching the tramadols today.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Ok Ok I was in a bit of a mess yesterday... couldnt even spell properly!!! them tramadols are strong!!!
> 
> My back started to feel a little bit better last night, but it was clearly the pain killers masking the pain.. I woke up at 4.30am in agony, obviously pain killers had warn off.
> 
> Ive had some ibuprofen anti-inflams.. I wont be touching the tramadols today.


what ya done Jay?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> what ya done Jay?


Pulled my back out yesterday morning in the gym.. doing shruggs..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Pulled my back out yesterday morning in the gym.. doing shruggs..


how the hell did ya do that wasn't expecting you to say from shrugs!!


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> how the hell did ya do that wasn't expecting you to say from shrugs!!


Dont know mate, just felt a twinge as I was lifting... so I stopped, I felt ok until I got to work and got changed.... was in agony then, couldnt get out of my chair mate..

So I had a couple of tramadols,, was off my t!ts being a s*x pest to female members lol

Sorry about that girls


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dont know mate, just felt a twinge as I was lifting... so I stopped, I felt ok until I got to work and got changed.... was in agony then, couldnt get out of my chair mate..
> 
> So I had a couple of tramadols,, was off my t!ts being a s*x pest to female members lol
> 
> Sorry about that girls


don't know why ya blaming the tramadols for we all now what ya like


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> don't know why ya blaming the tramadols for we all now what ya like


am I that bad :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> am I that bad :lol:


 :rolleye:


----------



## Jay.32

ok ok I will start behaving myself :sad:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok I will start behaving myself :sad:


don't start with the sad bullsh!t


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> don't start with the sad bullsh!t


 h34r:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Merry Xmas buddy! Hope u n the sprogs have a good ane x


----------



## Jay.32

Quick update....

Everyone in my house has this virus... so its been a crap xmas.. Havent trained for over a week..

Im going back to the gym tomorrow what ever happens...

Ive also ate alot of sh!t.. I basicly cant wait to get back to some sort of routine, clean diet and hard training.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> Everyone in my house has this virus... so its been a crap xmas.. Havent trained for over a week..
> 
> Im going back to the gym tomorrow what ever happens...
> 
> Ive also ate alot of sh!t.. I basicly cant wait to get back to some sort of routine, clean diet and hard training.


Sorry to hear that mate yeh i so need to get back in routine to!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> Everyone in my house has this virus... so its been a crap xmas.. Havent trained for over a week..
> 
> Im going back to the gym tomorrow what ever happens...
> 
> Ive also ate alot of sh!t.. I basicly cant wait to get back to some sort of routine, clean diet and hard training.


Sorry to hear that mate yeh i so need to get back in routine to!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> Everyone in my house has this virus... so its been a crap xmas.. Havent trained for over a week..
> 
> Im going back to the gym tomorrow what ever happens...
> 
> *Ive also ate alot of sh!t*.. I basicly cant wait to get back to some sort of routine, clean diet and hard training.


 :nono: :nono: :nono: However, seeing as it is Xmas, and Ive eaten quite a bit of rubbish too, I will let you off this once! x :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono: However, seeing as it is Xmas, and Ive eaten quite a bit of rubbish too, I will let you off this once! x :tongue:


your to soft with me :wub:


----------



## Jay.32

last saturdayTrained

shoulders

- shoulder press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set


----------



## dipdabs

Last Saturday!


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Last Saturday!


lol yeah forgot to update on sat busy busy busy,

hows you kay?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> lol yeah forgot to update on sat busy busy busy,
> 
> hows you kay?


As in Saturday just gone or Saturday before that? If its the one before that I'm disappointed seeing as u have a gym at home... Saying that I can't remember the last time I went ha. I'm fine, same old lol. Have all the illnesses cleared from your house now?


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> As in Saturday just gone or Saturday before that? If its the one before that I'm disappointed seeing as u have a gym at home... Saying that I can't remember the last time I went ha. I'm fine, same old lol. Have all the illnesses cleared from your house now?


Sat just gone lol.. Im back at normal gym now for a bit Kay... they are all getting better in my house, but not 100% yet..


----------



## Jay.32

Last night Trained

Chest

- flat bench 4 sets

- incline becnch 4 sets

- de-cline bench 4 sets

- incline fly's 3 sets

Biceps

- Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

- ez bar curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets

Looking forward to growing as much as I can this year....

@Keeks is going to push me to the limits I think... and she will enjoy doing that!!! :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Hope you have a great yr mate, hope we all do TBH, l want all our avi's to be impressive by this time next yr :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Hope you have a great yr mate, hope we all do TBH, l want all our avi's to be impressive by this time next yr :thumbup1:


Yes mate, Ive been floating around the same size for to long now... I need to pull my finger out, and put some hard work in :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

trained legs

- squats 4 sets

- leg press 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- Hamstring curls 4 sets

- Seated clave raises 6 sets


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Last night Trained
> 
> Chest
> 
> - flat bench 4 sets
> 
> - incline becnch 4 sets
> 
> - de-cline bench 4 sets
> 
> - incline fly's 3 sets
> 
> Biceps
> 
> - Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets
> 
> - ez bar curls 3 sets
> 
> - 21's 2 sets
> 
> Looking forward to growing as much as I can this year....
> 
> @Keeks is going to push me to the limits I think... and she will enjoy doing that!!! :whistling:


I will, dont you worry! Any slacking, I will be all over you!!! :angry: And NO JAFFA CAKES!!!!!!!! :nono: :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I will, dont you worry! Any slacking, I will be all over you!!! :angry: And NO JAFFA CAKES!!!!!!!! :nono: :tongue:


all over me????? your all talk :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> all over me????? your all talk :tongue:


You just watch! No slacking, Im serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> You just watch! No slacking, Im serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


thank you... i want you pushing me to the max....

I will get my diet up in the morning..... will have to start experimenting a bit more with quark... I want to increase my protien so the quark is a must ...


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> thank you... i want you pushing me to the max....
> 
> I will get my diet up in the morning..... will have to start experimenting a bit more with quark... I want to increase my protien so the quark is a must ...


Experimenting with quark, thats what I like to hear! :thumb:

Will look at your diet and see where you can add it, Im a bloomin expert at this!


----------



## Jay.32

Pic updates


----------



## Patsy

Looking good there fella, so similar to my current condition


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Looking good there fella, so similar to my current condition


Cheers Patsy :thumb:

Im planning on some serious growth this year


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Pic updates
> 
> View attachment 106300
> View attachment 106299


looking good bud, nothings lagging imo....everythings coming on together :thumbup1: hows the cycle treating u? (strength etc)


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good bud, nothings lagging imo....everythings coming on together :thumbup1: hows the cycle treating u? (strength etc)


Good mate, strength is coming back nicely... It would of been better but I didnt train over xmas being ill. and eating junk..

The last to times doing incline chest, Ive pulled a muscle in my delt!! prob just due to not used to lifting heavy again..

Ive had a constant sore throat from the tren... but cant moan, as its not going to bad.


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers Patsy :thumb:
> 
> Im planning on some serious growth this year


Im just looking on maintaining now mate and looking after my health a bit better, will admit these past few days i just cant be bothered but i suppose we all get that


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Im just looking on maintaining now mate and looking after my health a bit better, will admit these past few days i just cant be bothered but i suppose we all get that


Its because I have floated around the 14 stone mark for a very long time now... I want a change.. so plan to grow a bit more and get lean..

Depending on how well this goes? I may compete at the end of the year


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Its because I have floated around the 14 stone mark for a very long time now... I want a change.. so plan to grow a bit more and get lean..
> 
> Depending on how well this goes? *I may compete at the end of the year*


 :thumb:

Time to get serious!!!! Take some measurements etc too as well as the pics (looking ace  ), then you know how you're actually progressing.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Time to get serious!!!! Take some measurements etc too as well as the pics (looking ace  ), then you know how you're actually progressing.


Good Idea boss, I will take measurements after training each muscle..

and check your phone x


----------



## Jay.32

last saturdayTrained

shoulders

- shoulder press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set

Still felt a twinge in my right delt, so had to go light on shoulder press..


----------



## Keeks

Need to get changing these sessions.....is this the same as last session? :sneaky2:

I'll be giving you homework soon, and yes, you will get sick of me :001_tt2: x


----------



## Guest

Easy on that delt man, if it's damaged, let it heal. Took me ages to heal my left one. They are just stupid muscles as they are in everything ! lol


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Need to get changing these sessions.....is this the same as last session? :sneaky2:
> 
> I'll be giving you homework soon, and yes, you will get sick of me :001_tt2: x


Boss you will see plenty of changes this week x


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Easy on that delt man, if it's damaged, let it heal. Took me ages to heal my left one. They are just stupid muscles as they are in everything ! lol


I know mate, Im not going to push it at all until its 100%

will be popping in you journal now to catch up on it :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> I know mate, Im not going to push it at all until its 100%
> 
> will be popping in you journal now to catch up on it :thumbup1:


Nothing new gone on yet m8, weekends are my rest days. And don't blame ya about resting the delt , it's one of those muscles that never wants to heal.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nothing new gone on yet m8, weekends are my rest days. And don't blame ya about resting the delt , it's one of those muscles that never wants to heal.


Never had a prob with it before... I did it a couple of weeks ago doing incline bench... it did ease off.. I did again then on shoulder press..

It feels fine doing any other exercise... just incline bench and shoulder press.


----------



## Guest

Anything where your arms are approaching vert I guess. Best avoid those kinda exercises m8.


----------



## Jay.32

Ive been thinking over the last few days about a few things I want to achieve this year... So Im going to start by setting myself a goal..

My first goal is a 21 week clean bulk. Im now weighing 194lb, I want to get to 217lb in 21 weeks. If I achieve this I will then start my second goal..

Im currently in my 10th week of cycle, running 2ml of test depo and 2ml of tren per week. Im running this cycle for 16 weeks, but the next 6 weeks im changing my gear... im sick of the sore throat off the tren lol.

I will be changing diet up a bit and increasing it..

My legs have fallen behind a bit recently so will now be concentrating on them more, and working hard to bring them back.

Going shopping in the morning... and will then put my new diet up.


----------



## Jay.32

Rest day today.. chest & biseps tomorrow

This week I will be starting my 2ml Cypionax and 2ml boldebolin per week for 6 weeks.

I was running at

Pro - 300

Carbs - 400

Cals - 4000

Will now be upping this to

Pro - 340

carbs - 450

Cals - 45000


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

Chest

Decline bench 3 sets

incline dumbell press 4 sets

High level cable fly's 4 sets

Low level cable fly's 4 sets

Biseps

Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

preacher curls 3 sets

21's 2 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

Legs

- squats 4 sets

- weighted lunges 4 sets of 20 reps - havent done these for a while, so really felt them

- Leg press 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- seated ham curls 4 sets

- seated calf raises 6 sets


----------



## Guest

Good numbers man, bet you'll wobble tomorrow


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good numbers man, bet you'll wobble tomorrow


lol im walking like fckin bambi today mate :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> lol im walking like fckin bambi today mate :lol:


Well i told you not to push back so hard mate, its uncomfortable for me too you know lol


----------



## Jay.32

your just to big patsy baby


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> your just to big patsy baby


Your sound like my mrs :whistling: :lol:


----------



## liam0810

How you feeling after the lunges pal? I love and hate lunges as they completely fcuk me up!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> How you feeling after the lunges pal? I love and hate lunges as they completely fcuk me up!


Mate my legs havent hurt this much in ages... especially my hams, but they must be doing the job :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Trained
> 
> Legs
> 
> - squats 4 sets
> 
> - weighted lunges 4 sets of 20 reps - havent done these for a while, so really felt them
> 
> - Leg press 4 sets
> 
> - Leg extentions 4 sets
> 
> - seated ham curls 4 sets
> 
> - seated calf raises 6 sets





Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good numbers man, bet you'll wobble tomorrow


what numbers :confused1: :whistling: :lol:

hows jay?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> what numbers :confused1: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> hows jay?


Im good thanks mate.... my head is right back into bulk mode... Im eating well, training is going well.. Im just praying I dont get any injuries now to fck it all up lol

Hows you mate


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Mate my legs havent hurt this much in ages... especially my hams, but they must be doing the job :thumb:


Mission accomplished i'd say


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Im good thanks mate.... my head is right back into bulk mode... Im eating well, training is going well.. Im just praying I dont get any injuries now to fck it all up lol
> 
> Hows you mate


ahh brilliant mate, good to see things are going well!

im alrightish mate...nursing a couple injuries atm, just overdid it tbh. planning a LEAN bulk now with plenty cardio (we'll see how long that last pmsl)

family ok?


----------



## liam0810

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Mission accomplished i'd say


x2


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh brilliant mate, good to see things are going well!
> 
> im alrightish mate...nursing a couple injuries atm, just overdid it tbh. planning a LEAN bulk now with plenty cardio (we'll see how long that last pmsl)
> 
> family ok?


Well take it easy and recover properly.... Yeah family are good thanks mate... could do with putting the mrs in for part ex soon though..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Well take it easy and recover properly.... Yeah family are good thanks mate... could do with putting the mrs in for part ex soon though..


wife swap? lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> wife swap? lol


As long as you have her back after 2 days.. im not keeping another one :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

Back

- Bent over 2 arm long bar rows 4 sets

- close grip seated machine rows 4 sets

- wide grip latt pull downs 4 sets

- straight arm latt pull downs 4 sets

Legs are still hurting from 2 days ago...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Legs are still hurting from 2 days ago...


sounds like it was a good session then


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah... the lunges done it... havent done them for a long time....


----------



## Guest

I wanna walk up n down the gym with the BB on my back, but no damn room.


----------



## Keeks

All good in here I see bambi! x  :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> All good in here I see bambi! x  :thumb:


Haha bambi :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah... the lunges done it... havent done them for a long time....


Mate I've done 15 rep lunges supersetted with 15 rep step ups on a bench. Legs are cramping already!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Mate I've done 15 rep lunges supersetted with 15 rep step ups on a bench. Legs are cramping already!


OUCH!!!! Step up on a bench? thats a big step up... watch you dont get band from the gym liam... people have to sit on them benches :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> All good in here I see bambi! x  :thumb:


Yes boss Daffy, Ive been a good boy... apart from that little sin that I told you about :innocent: sorry x


----------



## Jay.32

Will be training shoulders and triceps today, my favourite training session...

legs are feelin better, but still a little ache there... and thats from last wednesday.. Lunges are the only forward


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Mate I've done 15 rep lunges supersetted with 15 rep step ups on a bench. Legs are cramping already!


 :cursing: Did weighted step ups for a few weeks a while back and I seriuosly thought that they would either help me break a bone or kill me, so ditched them quick sharp. Being a short assss, its quite a bit step up onto a bench, and after lunges, well, it was just a disaster waiting to happen! :laugh:



Jay.32 said:


> Yes boss Daffy, Ive been a good boy... apart from that little sin that I told you about :innocent: sorry x


Well you know what has to be done when you sin, although after thinking about it, I might need to re-think my training technique on that one, not sure how effective it is for you NOT sinning! . x :confused1: :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :cursing: Did weighted step ups for a few weeks a while back and I seriuosly thought that they would either help me break a bone or kill me, so ditched them quick sharp. Being a short assss, its quite a bit step up onto a bench, and after lunges, well, it was just a disaster waiting to happen! :laugh:
> 
> Well you know what has to be done when you sin, although after thinking about it, I might need to re-think my training technique on that one, not sure how effective it is for you NOT sinning! . x :confused1: :tongue:


Yes you have made me want to sin like never before!!!!!! :wink: x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yes you have made me want to sin like never before!!!!!! :wink: x


Ok, definate change needed there then.......will have a re-think! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ok, definate change needed there then.......will have a re-think! x


no no no Im happy with the way things are :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Starting my Cypionax and boldebolin today.. my tren sore throat, is starting to feel better already :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Starting my Cypionax and boldebolin today.. my tren sore throat, is starting to feel better already :thumb:


mornin bud, wish ud just write 'test cyp & EQ' lol, what u running it at mate? u dropping the tren..


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> mornin bud, wish ud just write 'test cyp & EQ' lol, what u running it at mate? u dropping the tren..


lol yeah dropped the tren... im running 2ml of each... ive had really good reports on this stuff, so cant wait for it to kick in. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> lol yeah dropped the tren... im running 2ml of each... ive had really good reports on this stuff, so cant wait for it to kick in. :thumb:


im putting eq in my cycle too...cant wait  . i take it ur EQ is 250mg/ml........whats the cyp?


----------



## Guest

Whats the theory behind the test cyp n eq cycle m8 ?


----------



## Patsy

I used Eq at 600mg pw and loved it, anything less is pointless tbh mate, bang it up to a gram and thats when the magic begins, much better and less harsher med than deca imo


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Whats the theory behind the test cyp n eq cycle m8 ?


Cyp imo is just whatever you can get ya hands on at the time, no diff to sust or enthanate if you ask me matey


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Cyp imo is just whatever you can get ya hands on at the time, no diff to sust or enthanate if you ask me matey


Well that's what I thought, Enth and Cyp are virtually identical, but obviously that particular brand he's heard of good things with, so I assume that's the reason, you gotta go with good branded gear.


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well that's what I thought, Enth and Cyp are virtually identical, but obviously that particular brand he's heard of good things with, so I assume that's the reason, you gotta go with good branded gear.


Only diff really mate is the prop in the Sust which tbh again... You wont see much difference in terms of gains, my first ever cycle was Enth and mid cycle i change to Sust as sourcing permitted, just the same meds all round its all what your source has to hand at the time


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Whats the theory behind the test cyp n eq cycle m8 ?


The theory is mate.... I had 14ml of cypionax & 7ml of boldebolin for £20 very very cheap.. My mate was running this cycle but had personal probs and had to stop!! so he sold me what was left for £20 not even a quarter of the normal price.

Ive seen him make very good gains on this.. and I also research it... and found very good reports. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday trained

Shoulders

- shoulder press 4 sets

- Dumbell shoulder press 4 sets

- Side laterall raises 4 sets

- front delt raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Dumbell scull crushers 3 sets

- single arm tricep pull down 3 sets

- tricep push downs 3 sets and drop set


----------



## Patsy

I threw 7ml in the bin the otherday to stop the temptation :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> I threw 7ml in the bin the otherday to stop the temptation :lol:


 :cursing: next time throw it in my bin you irish tart :bounce:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> :cursing: next time throw it in my bin you irish tart :bounce:


Mate no word of a lie i was gonna text u and see if you wanted it but it was a 10ml vial and didnt think youd want to draw from it after someone else have lol, i just binned it as i prob wouldnt use it either :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Mate no word of a lie i was gonna text u and see if you wanted it but it was a 10ml vial and didnt think youd want to draw from it after someone else have lol, i just binned it as i prob wouldnt use it either :lol:


Ive gone cold turkey now thinking of that in the bin.... :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Ive gone cold turkey now thinking of that in the bin.... :lol:


Mate i couldnt sleep properly that night i was gonna dive in there and rip the fcuker open and rescue my beloved sust but it was too late... The bin men already come and gone :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterday trained
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> - shoulder press 4 sets
> 
> - Dumbell shoulder press 4 sets
> 
> - Side laterall raises 4 sets
> 
> - front delt raises 4 sets
> 
> Triceps
> 
> - Dumbell scull crushers 3 sets
> 
> - single arm tricep pull down 3 sets
> 
> - tricep push downs 3 sets and drop set


Feels good to burn the delts don't it m8


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Feels good to burn the delts don't it m8


Yeah, delts are one of my good points... so love working them..


----------



## Patsy

I get a good burn in my delts when i tug fcuk out of my chopper


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> I get a good burn in my delts when i tug fcuk out of my chopper


you shouldnt be tugging that now!!!! thats her job :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

heyjayjay, going well i see


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> heyjayjay, going well i see


Yes mate.... thats why im expecting it all to go t!ts up at any minute now lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate.... thats why im expecting it all to go t!ts up at any minute now lol


pmsl yeh usual story... same here mate :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate.... thats why im expecting it all to go t!ts up at any minute now lol


 :sneaky2: Well its not going to this time!!!! Not on my watch anyway!

So hows things been this first week? You still keeping the food intake up?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: Well its not going to this time!!!! Not on my watch anyway!
> 
> So hows things been this first week? You still keeping the food intake up?


Yes honey.. Im shovelling it in.. My scales at home are not the most accurate, but going by that Ive gained 2 to 3ib this week. :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

What are you weighing in now mate? I havent hardley dropped any weight since starting pct fella


----------



## Jay.32

Last week I was 193lb and now im 196lb mate


----------



## Patsy

Same weight as me mate  im just over 14 stone


----------



## Jay.32

Im in my first week of my 21 week clean bulk.. Im aiming to get to 15.5 stone... If this goes well, I will then be starting part 2 of my goals for this year. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

What's part 2 entail ? Tidy gains though m8 considering it's a lean bulk.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What's part 2 entail ? Tidy gains though m8 considering it's a lean bulk.


all will be revealed if the bulk goes well.. Im not being secretive mate... I just dont want to jynx myself...

Im taking one step at a time :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> all will be revealed if the bulk goes well.. Im not being secretive mate... I just dont want to jynx myself...
> 
> Im taking one step at a time :thumbup1:


Fair play. Well hope it all goes as planned anyway


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Fair play. Well hope it all goes as planned anyway


cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

chest

- flat bench press 4 sets 10x40kg warm up 10x80kg 10x100kg 10x100kg still nursing and injury in my delt

- Incline press 4 sets 10x80kg 10x90kg 10x90kg 10x90kg

- Incline dumbell press 10x60kg 10x70kg 10x70kg 6x80kg

- Incline fly's 10x40kg 10x40kg 10x50kg 10x60kg

Biseps

- Dumbell hammer curls 10x30kg 10x40kg 10x50kg

- standing cable curls 3 sets, not sure of weight... old machine..

- Standing double bisep curl on cable machine 3 sets.


----------



## Dai Jones

good to see you have put ya weights up, looks like i've got some catching up to do


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> good to see you have put ya weights up, looks like i've got some catching up to do


Im no where near my pb's yet mate, but its a start


----------



## mal

them there decent numbers jay,i train light over the winter and try and avoid injury.


----------



## Jay.32

cheers mal... Thats why my lifting weight is down.. I was training light weight with good form for over a twelve month..

Now im trying to bulk I need to lift heavy again.. im getting there :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

Legs

- squats 4 sets 12x60kg 10x80kg 10x100kg 10x100kg

- weighted lunges 4 sets of 20 reps - 20kg dumbells

- Leg press 4 sets 10x120kg 10x160kg 10x160kg 8x180kg

- Leg extentions 4 sets not sure of weight, old machine

- seated ham curls 4 sets

- seated calf raises 6 sets


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Trained
> 
> Legs
> 
> - squats 4 sets 12x60kg 10x80kg 10x100kg 10x100kg
> 
> - weighted lunges 4 sets of 20 reps - 20kg dumbells
> 
> - Leg press 4 sets 10x120kg 10x160kg 10x160kg 8x180kg
> 
> - Leg extentions 4 sets not sure of weight, old machine
> 
> - seated ham curls 4 sets
> 
> - seated calf raises 6 sets


 :thumb: But remember, supersets somewhere in there next week! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Legs hurting this morning... got a feeling they will be worse tomorrow..

Calves are really hurting :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Back and traps tonight.... cant wait..


----------



## irishdude

Hi Mate,

out of interest what are you doing for traps besides shrugs, just wondering if there's anything i'm not doing to hit them harder?


----------



## Jay.32

irishdude said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> out of interest what are you doing for traps besides shrugs, just wondering if there's anything i'm not doing to hit them harder?


Mate ive always had good traps natural, so dont need to do to much..

I just do 6 sets of shruggs..

I also do straight bar raises...face pulls,


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Mate *ive always had good traps natural,* so dont need to do to much..
> 
> I just do 6 sets of shruggs..
> 
> I also do straight bar raises...face pulls,


where? :confused1:  :lol:

how ya doin bud


----------



## Jay.32

Not bad dude.... still smashing it...

How about you ?


----------



## irishdude

Jay.32 said:


> Mate ive always had good traps natural, so dont need to do to much..
> 
> I just do 6 sets of shruggs..
> 
> I also do straight bar raises...face pulls,


6 sets... more than i usually do, u feel you need that many sets to hit them properly? DBs or bar? What weight you using out of interest, just to see where i'm at? Cheers mate


----------



## Jay.32

6 sets beacause im only doing one exercise.. the face pulls I do on another day with shoulders

its a machine but similar to straight bar.. build up to 120kg


----------



## irishdude

Jay.32 said:


> 6 sets beacause im only doing one exercise.. the face pulls I do on another day with shoulders
> 
> its a machine but similar to straight bar.. build up to 120kg


usually do shrugs with 40kg dbs (the highest there are in our crap gym) but have tried lately with a bar on the squat rack to bump the weight up a bit. actually never tried face pulls so will try to incorporate it into my shoulder day, cheers. Why do i get the feeling my face pull face will be even more ****ed up that my shrug face! lol


----------



## Jay.32

irishdude said:


> usually do shrugs with 40kg dbs (the highest there are in our crap gym) but have tried lately with a bar on the squat rack to bump the weight up a bit. actually never tried face pulls so will try to incorporate it into my shoulder day, cheers. Why do i get the feeling my face pull face will be even more ****ed up that my shrug face! lol


haha

use the smith machine :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Glad you are keeping your pants on in your journal ! lol All going good m8 ?


----------



## Jay.32

last night Trained

Back

- straight arm pull downs 4 sets

- wide grip latt pull downs, behind the head.. 4 sets

- dumbell rows 4 sets

- cable rows 4 sets

traps

- straight bar shruggs 6 sets

Rear delts

- reverse flyes 4 sets


----------



## Dai Jones

hows the weather your end


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> hows the weather your end


deep snow mate... built a snow man for my girl...

cant get the car out..... so will be staying in the warm..

hows it your end mate?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> deep snow mate... built a snow man for my girl...
> 
> cant get the car out..... so will be staying in the warm..
> 
> hows it your end mate?


not much mate only a few inches or more bl00dy cold tho so could be interesting getting home from work


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> last night Trained
> 
> Back
> 
> - straight arm pull downs 4 sets
> 
> - wide grip latt pull downs, behind the head.. 4 sets
> 
> - dumbell rows 4 sets
> 
> - cable rows 4 sets
> 
> traps
> 
> - straight bar shruggs 6 sets
> 
> Rear delts
> 
> - reverse flyes 4 sets


will u start putting weights up ffs :lol:


----------



## Guest

I dunno if he's like me, but I can't remember what weights I do unless it's squats or deads. Whatever else I do I just grab whatever feels right. lol I maybe should be a bit more structured lol


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

shoulders

- shoulder press 10x60 10x80 10x100 10x100

- face pulls 10x20 10x30 10x40 10x40

- front latt raises 10x20 10x25 10x25 10x25

- double lateral raises on cable machine 4sets

Triceps

- laying down scull crushers 10x30 10x40 10x40 10x50

- close grip push downs 3 sets not sure of weight

- single arm pull downs 10x15 10x20 10x25

Calves

- seated calve raises 40x30 30x40 30x50 30x60 20x80 20x80


----------



## Jay.32

My diet wasnt the best over the weekend, due to being busy ripping my old bathroom out.. got plenty of protein in... but also plenty of bad carbs & fats

Back on it today though... just had, protein & oats..

feeling pretty good.. and my shape is looking better in the mirror..


----------



## liam0810

Hi darling, caught up on your journal now after neglecting it for a while.

Do you always aim for 10 reps on all exercises? I find if i want to hit PB's i do 5x5 and also throw in partials and forced reps, it seems to of brought my strength on loads the last few months.

If you want to try something different for shrugs, try strapping up to a bar with weight that you should be able to get 15 reps out on, so like 120KG. Do 100 reps as quick as possible, rest pause style. Don't unwrap at any time from the bar. so 15reps, 5 deep breaths and go again. Your traps will be ruined the next day.

Looking forward to seeing what phase two it is. If its what we discussed then go for it, you will make a beautiful post op transsexual


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Hi darling, caught up on your journal now after neglecting it for a while.
> 
> Do you always aim for 10 reps on all exercises? I find if i want to hit PB's i do 5x5 and also throw in partials and forced reps, it seems to of brought my strength on loads the last few months.
> 
> If you want to try something different for shrugs, try strapping up to a bar with weight that you should be able to get 15 reps out on, so like 120KG. Do 100 reps as quick as possible, rest pause style. Don't unwrap at any time from the bar. so 15reps, 5 deep breaths and go again. Your traps will be ruined the next day.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what phase two it is. If its what we discussed then go for it, you will make a beautiful post op transsexual


Hello handsome boy..

No I wont always be doing 10 reps mate, its because I pulled a muscle in my delt a few weeks ago.. it feels fine now, but didnt want to push it and injure myself again.. Ive slowly been building the weight up.. Im not near my pb's yet.

I will be ramping the weight up again this week.

Thanks for popping in!! youve been neglecting me :nono:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Hello handsome boy..
> 
> No I wont always be doing 10 reps mate, its because I pulled a muscle in my delt a few weeks ago.. it feels fine now, but didnt want to push it and injure myself again.. Ive slowly been building the weight up.. Im not near my pb's yet.
> 
> I will be ramping the weight up again this week.
> 
> Thanks for popping in!! youve been neglecting me :nono:


I know mate, i've not been reading much of anything on here really, need to get back into it. So will be trying my best to pop in, slag you off, see how training is going and make sure you are staying off the Jaffas!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I know mate, i've not been reading much of anything on here really, need to get back into it. So will be trying my best to pop in, slag you off, see how training is going and make sure you are staying off the Jaffas!


I hadnt thought about Jaffas for a long time... mmmmmmmmmmmm :innocent:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I hadnt thought about Jaffas for a long time... mmmmmmmmmmmm :innocent:


Well stop thinking about them!


----------



## Guest

Nowt wrong with a few jaffa's


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nowt wrong with a few jaffa's


The trouble is mate, I was buying a double pack for better value... with the intention of a couple yer and there!! but I cant seem to open them with out eating both packs in one go:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest

LOL, well they are currently on offer in spar, so I get a box and it lasts a few days. Only have one with my tea.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL, well they are currently on offer in spar, so I get a box and it lasts a few days. Only have one with my tea.


I cant do it... if I know there in the cupboard.. I go all cold turkey!!! get the shakes!!! then eat them like the cooky monster!


----------



## Guest

lol no willpower !!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I cant do it... if I know there in the cupboard.. I go all cold turkey!!! get the shakes!!! then eat them like the cooky monster!


 mg: :nono:

Anyways, have you weighed yourself this week?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: :nono:
> 
> Anyways, have you weighed yourself this week?


Hello boss, im due to weigh in the morning... text me at 6.30 to remind me please x


----------



## irishdude

Jay.32 said:


> Trained
> 
> shoulders
> 
> - shoulder press 10x60 10x80 10x100 10x100
> 
> - face pulls 10x20 10x30 10x40 10x40
> 
> - front latt raises 10x20 10x25 10x25 10x25
> 
> - double lateral raises on cable machine 4sets
> 
> Triceps
> 
> - laying down scull crushers 10x30 10x40 10x40 10x50
> 
> - close grip push downs 3 sets not sure of weight
> 
> - single arm pull downs 10x15 10x20 10x25
> 
> Calves
> 
> - seated calve raises 40x30 30x40 30x50 30x60 20x80 20x80


Mate, not trying to beat you honest lol. Just to have a look at what weight others are pushing. I love doing shoulders so hoping i'm somewhere near your level!


----------



## Jay.32

irishdude said:


> Mate, not trying to beat you honest lol. Just to have a look at what weight others are pushing. I love doing shoulders so hoping i'm somewhere near your level!


thats not my pb's


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Hello boss, im due to weigh in the morning... text me at 6.30 to remind me please x


 @Keeks and txt me just for the fun of it


----------



## irishdude

Jay.32 said:


> thats not my pb's


no mate, it's me being stupid, see the weights now... :wacko:

respect on the lat raises, i've always found them pretty tough. Not read your journal in full, you have plans to compete at some stage?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hello boss, im due to weigh in the morning... text me at 6.30 to remind me please x


Will text you in my sternest coach voice :angry:



Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks and txt me just for the fun of it


And I will text you a picture of me wearing my new bum bag! :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Will text you in my sternest coach voice :angry:
> 
> And I will text you a picture of me wearing my new bum bag! :whistling:


What just you and the bum bag , something nice to wake up to i suppose


----------



## Jay.32

trained

chest

- Incline press 4 sets 10x60kg 10x90kg 8x100kg 6x110kg

- Incline dumbell press 10x60kg 10x70kg 8x80kg 8x80kg

- Incline dumbell fly's 10x40kg 10x40kg 10x50kg 8x60kg

- low level cable fly's working the lower peck 10x50kg 10x60kg 10x70kg 8x80kg

Biseps

- Dumbell decline bench hammer curls 10x30kg 10x40kg 8x50kg

- ez bar curls 3 sets, 10x30kg 10x40kg 8x50kg

- Standing double bisep curl on cable machine 3 sets.

Forgot to weigh this morning... my reminder from my coach was a little late... sorry boss, will weigh tomorrow morning.

Im not expecting much change in weight this week... as i think ive lost bf too..


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Forgot to weigh this morning... my reminder from my coach was a little late... sorry boss, will weigh tomorrow morning.


 :sneaky2: Coach does not tolerate cheekiness like that!!! You're asking to be punished Mr! :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: Coach does not tolerate cheekiness like that!!! You're asking to be punished Mr! :whistling: :tongue:


OH go on then.. punish me, I deserve it........................................have no mercy :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained legs, not a good sesh.. started with squats, and twinged my back.. so had to train everything light... I suppose light is better than nothing..

Legs

- squats 4 sets

- weighted lunges 4 sets

- Leg press 4 sets

- Leg extentions 4 sets

- seated ham curls 4 sets

- seated calf raises 6 sets

not worth putting weights down.


----------



## Jay.32

15 years ago I had a road accident. to cut a long story short, I was on a push bike, and had a head on collision with a car coming at me at about 50mph.. I smashed my face into the pillar of the windscreen. seriously broke my nose..

Since then I have regular nose bleeds atleast once a week.. Ive got used to this. But since being on my cycle, Im getting atleast 2 nose bleeds per day!!

One of them is always during having a shower???

after starting a thread about this, it seems I might have High blood pressure!!! So just made an appointment at the doctors for 16.30 today.. to get it checked


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> And I will text you a picture of me bum! :whistling:


And i wants one :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> 15 years ago I had a road accident. to cut a long story short, I was on a push bike, and had a head on collision with a car coming at me at about 50mph.. I smashed my face into the pillar of the windscreen. seriously broke my nose..
> 
> Since then I have regular nose bleeds atleast once a week.. Ive got used to this. But since being on my cycle, Im getting atleast 2 nose bleeds per day!!
> 
> One of them is always during having a shower???
> 
> after starting a thread about this, it seems I might have High blood pressure!!! So just made an appointment at the doctors for 16.30 today.. to get it checked


Mate now then... This is how my bp issues started out, i used to get nose bleeds when i was showering too, get your bp checked asap fella as i have left mine for granted for too long and tbh it looks like i have caused some damage in doing so, i have to fly back to wales in 2 weeks to see a cardiologist in the hospital, things like this need to be taken serious my friend


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> And i wants one :whistling:


I'm still waiting


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Mate now then... This is how my bp issues started out, i used to get nose bleeds when i was showering too, get your bp checked asap fella as i have left mine for granted for too long and tbh it looks like i have caused some damage in doing so, i have to fly back to wales in 2 weeks to see a cardiologist in the hospital, things like this need to be taken serious my friend


Im going to docs today mate...

So was it the gear that was causing it???


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Im going to docs today mate...
> 
> So was it the gear that was causing it???


Yes mate, along with crap diet (high salt) alcohol and other things

I never suffered from high bp until i used aas and even more so when i used tren, im 3 weeks into pct and my bp is 150/87


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Yes mate, along with crap diet (high salt) alcohol and other things
> 
> I never suffered from high bp until i used aas and even more so when i used tren, im 3 weeks into pct and my bp is 150/87


I had my medical back in september, and my Bp was ok then...

I do use alot of table salt on most meals, but always have..

Can streass cause it too??


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I had my medical back in september, and my Bp was ok then...
> 
> I do use alot of table salt on most meals, but always have..
> 
> Can streass cause it too??


Salt can make it worse but stress is the one people dont think but it can cause alsorts of problems mate, i suspect that 90% of my bp issues are down to stress tbh


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Salt can make it worse but stress is the one people dont think but it can cause alsorts of problems mate, i suspect that 90% of my bp issues are down to stress tbh


Ive been getting hot flushes with dizzy spells aswell... Im getting one now as it goes....


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been getting hot flushes with dizzy spells aswell... Im getting one now as it goes....


Could be the tren mate if your still jabbing it? Most deff sounds like your bp is a bit up, thing is mate dont panic as it will just make it worse. Cut out all high salt food and dont add any extra salt to your meals, also watch sugar intake as this can spike an insulin release in your kidneys if your overloaded on sugarly stuff it can cause bp to raise, drink plenty of water to mate, i was careless with mine and took it for granted and i regret it, i proberly would have still been on if i wasnt so neglectful, bp whilst on aas is nothing to be passed over imo


----------



## Dai Jones

Maybe get some celery seed to


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Maybe get some celery seed to


Load of bollocks celery Dai mate, dont work, to successfully treat bp you need to clean diet up, if that fails then proper bp meds is the way forward


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> 15 years ago I had a road accident. to cut a long story short, I was on a push bike, and had a head on collision with a car coming at me at about 50mph.. I smashed my face into the pillar of the windscreen. seriously broke my nose..
> 
> Since then I have regular nose bleeds atleast once a week.. Ive got used to this. But since being on my cycle, Im getting atleast 2 nose bleeds per day!!
> 
> One of them is always during having a shower???
> 
> after starting a thread about this, it seems I might have High blood pressure!!! So just made an appointment at the doctors for 16.30 today.. to get it checked


So that's why your face is so damn ugly!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been getting hot flushes with dizzy spells aswell... Im getting one now as it goes....


Sounds like you are going through the menopause. Its ok though every woman goes through it at some point in their lives


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Sounds like you are going through the menopause. Its ok though every woman goes through it at some point in their lives


No fckin sympathy from you then lol


----------



## Guest

Could try some co-enzyme Q10 tablets. They might help.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Could try some co-enzyme Q10 tablets. They might help.


Im going to see what the doctor says today first... then look at options :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> No fckin sympathy from you then lol


Haha sorry sugar t1ts.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Haha sorry sugar t1ts.


Its ok.... keeks will give me some tlc later... :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Load of bollocks celery Dai mate, dont work, to successfully treat bp you need to clean diet up, if that fails then proper bp meds is the way forward


works for me, but i suppose if bp is really high


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

subbed bud good luck for competing matey


----------



## Jay.32

went to doctors, my bp was 155/90 which is high but not worryingly high.. in my doctors words.

He was quite concerned about my nose bleeds and dizzy spells!! so they have taken blood from me for tests on collestrol, gluccose and a few other things I didnt understand lol. Have to back in 7 days for my results..

They took 3 tubes of blood... I nearly passed out looking at it.. :lol:

My back is in pain so will be canceling tomorrows gym session.. hopefully back to it friday..

@Keeks I was comfort eating earlier and dusted a double pack of Jaffa cakes!!

Jay runs and hides!!!


----------



## Jay.32

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> subbed bud good luck for competing matey


thank you scoobs


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> And i wants one :whistling:


With or without bum bag?! :whistling:



Dai Jones said:


> I'm still waiting


I told a little lie and dont actually have a bum bag but I will get one and when I do, will send you a pic, promise! 



Jay.32 said:


> Its ok.... keeks will give me some tlc later... :wub:


 :sneaky2: Come on now......you know coach doesnt do sympathy! You would have to be on deaths door, with all major limbs hanging off, with a tropical disease or two to get my sympathy! And even then, it would be have a rest day, some plasters, painkillers, early night and then work even harder at the gym for your next session cos you've missed one! :nono:

Only kidding hun, hope you're ok and lots of hugs! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> went to doctors, my bp was 155/90 which is high but not worryingly high.. in my doctors words.
> 
> He was quite concerned about my nose bleeds and dizzy spells!! so they have taken blood from me for tests on collestrol, gluccose and a few other things I didnt understand lol. Have to back in 7 days for my results..
> 
> They took 3 tubes of blood... I nearly passed out looking at it.. :lol:
> 
> My back is in pain so will be canceling tomorrows gym session.. hopefully back to it friday..
> 
> @Keeks I was comfort eating earlier and dusted a *double pack of Jaffa cakes*!!
> 
> Jay runs and hides!!!


 mg: :nono: I now take back my last post!!!!!! No hugs and kisses! Double pack?!?!? :angry:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: :nono: I now take back my last post!!!!!! No hugs and kisses! Double pack?!?!? :angry:


I had a bad day... I had a nose bleed again.... pulled my back out!!!! had a dizzy spell!!!!

This isnt washing is it???? Jay is now looking for bullet proof vest... :surrender:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I had a bad day... I had a nose bleed again.... pulled my back out!!!! had a dizzy spell!!!!
> 
> This is washing is it???? Jay is now looking for bullet proof vest... :surrender:


Did you read my earlier post at all?! Limbs dropping off, tropical diseases etc etc, and even that doesnt deserve a *double *pack!!!! Coach is seriously not impressed!!!!! And what was the deal agreed for you sinning with food?!?! :lol:

DOUBLE PACK?!?!?! :angry:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Did you read my earlier post at all?! Limbs dropping off, tropical diseases etc etc, and even that doesnt deserve a *double *pack!!!! Coach is seriously not impressed!!!!! *And what was the deal agreed for you sinning with food?!?! * :lol:
> 
> DOUBLE PACK?!?!?! :angry:


And your still wondering why I sinned


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> And your still wondering why I sinned


 :lol:  You just want to be bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol:  You just want to be bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :wink:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks Ive just had an idea.... can you make quark jaffa cakes???

Problem solved :rockon:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks Ive just had an idea.... can you make quark jaffa cakes???
> 
> Problem solved :rockon:


Dont try and get round me with bringing quark into this Mr!

Do you have a Greggs bakery down in your neck of the woods? They do jaffa cake doughnuts (well they did, not sure if they still do), now they are nice!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Dont try and get round me with bringing quark into this Mr!
> 
> Do you have a Greggs bakery down in your neck of the woods? They do jaffa cake doughnuts (well they did, not sure if they still do), now they are nice!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


are you encouraging me to sin :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> are you encouraging me to sin :whistling:


Would I do that?! :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Would I do that?! :whistling:


 :blush:


----------



## Jay.32

Weighed this morning, im now 199lb so thats another 3lb gain this week :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Mate your dr is wrong in telling you that, at that reading its stage 1 hyper tension and yes nothing to worry about now but if left untreated it can be a prob in future mate trust me its so hard to lower it when left fella, how long have we known eachother mate? I speak the truth and im just looking out for you mate, reason why dr said its nothing to worry about is because you probaly never told him you was using aas? Mate seriously now take better care of it as we only get one set of health mate and as part of TT its my duty to tell you to look after yourself mate as high can be a frustrating thing whilst bb'ing i know!

Right mate first things first.. Cut out all high salt foods and dont add any extra salt to ANYTHING! Watch sugar intake aswell mate and up your water, can you do that for me for the next few days, ive managed to lower my readings by 10points doing this but my situation lately is a struggle trying to watch diet

Just keep this in check mate and buy yourself a bp reader too 

You knows i loves you butt... All of you!


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Mate your dr is wrong in telling you that, at that reading its stage 1 hyper tension and yes nothing to worry about now but if left untreated it can be a prob in future mate trust me its so hard to lower it when left fella, how long have we known eachother mate? I speak the truth and im just looking out for you mate, reason why dr said its nothing to worry about is because you probaly never told him you was using aas? Mate seriously now take better care of it as we only get one set of health mate and as part of TT its my duty to tell you to look after yourself mate as high can be a frustrating thing whilst bb'ing i know!
> 
> Right mate first things first.. Cut out all high salt foods and dont add any extra salt to ANYTHING! Watch sugar intake aswell mate and up your water, can you do that for me for the next few days, ive managed to lower my readings by 10points doing this but my situation lately is a struggle trying to watch diet
> 
> Just keep this in check mate and buy yourself a bp reader too
> 
> You knows i loves you butt... All of you!


Cheers Pat.. The docs do know about my aas.. the other doctor I seen before, gave me a lecture but didnt have a clue what he was talking about.. The doctor I saw last night was cool. He didnt feel the need to lecture me. and said it can contribute slightly.

He wants to look at my bp over a period of time...

Check out a thread I started yesterday.. called "nose bleeds"

And yes mate I will be cutting the salt down :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Stay away from those fcuking Jaffa cakes!!!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers Pat.. The docs do know about my aas.. the other doctor I seen before, gave me a lecture but didnt have a clue what he was talking about.. The doctor I saw last night was cool. He didnt feel the need to lecture me. and said it can contribute slightly.
> 
> He wants to look at my bp over a period of time...
> 
> Check out a thread I started yesterday.. called "nose bleeds"
> 
> And yes mate I will be cutting the salt down :thumbup1:


Sorry mate but your dr saying it can contribute "slightly" is a very bold statement to make seeing as tren can raise it single handed to daft figures, id say your bp would be normal if you wasnt an aas user, same as all of us on this board, there are ways to control it, if your still jabbing tren you might wanna keep an eye on it mate 

Btw good boy in the salt lol


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Stay away from those fcuking Jaffa cakes!!!


I had a relapse!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Sorry mate but your dr saying it can contribute "slightly" is a very bold statement to make seeing as tren can raise it single handed to daft figures, id say your bp would be normal if you wasnt an aas user, same as all of us on this board, there are ways to control it, if your still jabbing tren you might wanna keep an eye on it mate
> 
> Btw good boy in the salt lol


Not using tren now mate..

Im using


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I had a relapse!!! :lol:


Well don't!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Well don't!


Im back in the game today... just had pro shake, oats and a banana..


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> With or without bum bag?! :whistling:
> 
> I told a little lie and dont actually have a bum bag but I will get one and when I do, will send you a pic, promise!


with or without doesn't bother me send a pic anyway :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> with or without doesn't bother me send a pic anyway :tongue:


Hi jay, just popping in to speak to keeks as usual!!!! not you...

Oh thanks Dai. love you too...


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Not using tren now mate..
> 
> Im using
> View attachment 108780
> View attachment 108781


Ive never had a prob with Eq but Test seems to keep my bp up for some reason, its all gonna raise it no matter how many times we deny it, the trick is to keep it in check with diet tbh mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Hi jay, just popping in to speak to keeks as usual!!!! not you...
> 
> Oh thanks Dai. love you too...


:laugh:..... :blush: sorry dude I don't think I can talk to you right now with all this talk of jaffa's and aas I'm a bit jelly right now


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin


Mornin... jan... whats going down dude??


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Mornin... jan... whats going down dude??


fek all much training wise mate...fuked with injuries  i do however have a wedding tomorrow  so all day p!shup....should be fun.

u got anything on this w.e?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> fek all much training wise mate...fuked with injuries  i do however have a wedding tomorrow  so all day p!shup....should be fun.
> 
> u got anything on this w.e?


fitting my new bathroom... so no fun dude.... my watch some porn and have a shank when everyones in bed... but nothing to exciting


----------



## Jay.32

all for cardio of course


----------



## Jay.32

so in the last 2 weeks Ive gained 6lb.. but hadnt really noticed this by the eye... looking in the mirror.. until last night after having a shower, I attempted to put a T-shirt on.. it was that tight I couldnt breath lol. It fitted fine a few weeks ago..

This has given me a boost and drive to keep smashing away at this bulk.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Although thinking about it now... its not going to be cheap buying new clothes to fit me :cursing:

Theres always a fckin downer to everything :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> so in the last 2 weeks Ive gained 6lb.. but hadnt really noticed this by the eye... looking in the mirror.. until last night after having a shower, I attempted to put a T-shirt on.. it was that tight I couldnt breath lol. It fitted fine a few weeks ago..
> 
> This has given me a boost and drive to keep smashing away at this bulk.. :thumbup1:


got to love that tight tshirt feeling


----------



## Jay.32

Today's fuel

Meal 1 - Protein shake, 200g oats and 1 banana

Meal 2 - 5 scram eggs on 2 wholemeal toast

Meal 3 - 300g lean mince, potato and green beens

Meal 4 - Half pro shake, 4 scram eggs on 2 wholemeal toast

Meal 5 - beef stew, with lots of beef!!!

Meal 6 - same as meal 5.... vit c

Meal 7 - 2 rice cakes & pro shake

800g Vit c

20ml pure cod liver oil... liquid form


----------



## Dai Jones

Stew :thumb: :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Stew :thumb: :drool:


I love it mate..... plenty of veg too


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I love it mate..... plenty of veg too


yep can't beat a good stew


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yep can't beat a good stew


when I was a kid, after I soaked up the juise with my bread!! I would then mash all the veg and potato up together then eat it.

I still do it now lol... my family laugh at me..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> when I was a kid, after I soaked up the juise with my bread!! I would then mash all the veg and potato up together then eat it.
> 
> I still do it now lol... my family laugh at me..


A ffs i'm off to the vending machine i'm hungry


----------



## Guest

lol poor Dai ! Starving away there.

Its wierd , my belt has gone in a notch, so I am leaner in the mid section, and my upper body is getting wider. This tren is funny stuff


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol poor Dai ! Starving away there.
> 
> Its wierd , my belt has gone in a notch, so I am leaner in the mid section, and my upper body is getting wider. This tren is funny stuff


Just keep doing what your doing... it seems to be working :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol poor Dai ! Starving away there.
> 
> Its wierd , my belt has gone in a notch, so I am leaner in the mid section, and my upper body is getting wider. This tren is funny stuff


what ratio are doing tren and test mate


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Just keep doing what your doing... it seems to be working :thumbup1:


Yeah I know m8, first time experience of tren too. Only used deca n test before. I can now see why it's so liked.


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> what ratio are doing tren and test mate


Tren 250mg Test 650mg (BSI TrenTest 500 and T400)

Sorry to Hijack Jay ! lol I've just eaten 3 jaffa cakes if it helps


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah I know m8, first time experience of tren too. Only used deca n test before. I can now see why it's so liked.


It is good... but some bad sides of it too.... I suffered sore thraot off it.... and any women around me, suffered me dribbling over them lol


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Tren 250mg Test 650mg (BSI TrenTest 500 and T400)
> 
> Sorry to Hijack Jay ! lol I've just eaten 3 jaffa cakes if it helps


Jaffa cakes.... your in!!! very welcome in here....... now share the fcking jaffas out


----------



## Guest

Man i'm a demon for jaffas. Must be something in the name , as we are both Jay's ! Got a box of 36 in tesco the other day was on offer. Half price I think.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Man i'm a demon for jaffas. Must be something in the name , as we are both Jay's ! Got a box of 36 in tesco the other day was on offer. Half price I think.


Thats the ones I got!!! dont tell my coach keeks.... she will punish me.


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Thats the ones I got!!! dont tell my coach keeks.... she will punish me.


Ah don't worry, just slap her on the glute, that will stop her in her tracks ! lol Well at the moment anyway lol


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ah don't worry, just slap her on the glute, that will stop her in her tracks ! lol Well at the moment anyway lol


Your in trouble now anyway... as soon as she finds out your waving jaffa cakes under my nose... she will have you wiped out. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Hide the Jaffas I think that greedy Dai is on his way back from the vending machine


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Man i'm a demon for jaffas. Must be something in the name , as we are both *Gay's* ! Got a box of 36 in tesco the other day was on offer. Half price I think.


Really


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Hide the Jaffas I think that greedy Dai is on his way back from the vending machine


No I didn't do it


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> No I didn't do it


pmsl


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl


:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Your in trouble now anyway... as soon as she finds out your waving jaffa cakes under my nose... she will have you wiped out. :lol:


I'll hide her quark first !


----------



## Dai Jones

anyone for jaffa licking


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> anyone for jaffa licking


Dai she will kick your a*se too lol...

@Keeks look what they are doing to me coach.... help... help im going cold turkey again!!! :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai she will *lick* your a*se too lol...


 :thumb:


----------



## Guest

You can have your revenge when I start cutting lol Will be a damn jaffa free zone then


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:


your in big trouble now :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

WTF has been going on in here today..........Jaffa cake carnage and I wont have it! :angry: Now where do I start with you guys?!?! You know what Jays like when it comes to Jaffa cakes.......no willpower and this means double pack! :nono:

@Cheeky Monkey Hide my quark!??! mg: I thought we were friends! :crying:

@Dai Jones No bum pic for you now! :sneaky2:

And now Jay.........its with regret that I can now no longer be your coach. Yesterdays jaffa cake incident was bad, but then after reading one of your posts from today, I can no longer coach you.......you have shocked and offended me, so I quit! Please see below for offensive post.........



Jay.32 said:


> when I was a kid, after I soaked up the juise with my bread!! *I would then mash all the veg and potato up together then eat it*.
> 
> I still do it now lol... my family laugh at me..


How can you do such a thing?! mg: Now below is a picture of my Xmas dinner, and you will see from this that I DONT LIKE FOOD TOUCHING!!!!! Never mind mashing it all up and forming a great big huge mess on your plate. mg: No need for that sort of behaviour, no need at all and coupled with yesterdays inident...........you're now on your own hun! :001_tt2: :lol:  xxxx


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> WTF has been going on in here today..........Jaffa cake carnage and I wont have it! :angry: Now where do I start with you guys?!?! You know what Jays like when it comes to Jaffa cakes.......no willpower and this means double pack! :nono:
> 
> @Cheeky Monkey Hide my quark!??! mg: I thought we were friends! :crying:
> 
> @Dai Jones No bum pic for you now! :sneaky2:
> 
> And now Jay.........its with regret that I can now no longer be your coach. Yesterdays jaffa cake incident was bad, but then after reading one of your posts from today, I can no longer coach you.......you have shocked and offended me, so I quit! Please see below for offensive post.........
> 
> How can you do such a thing?! mg: Now below is a picture of my Xmas dinner, and you will see from this that I DONT LIKE FOOD TOUCHING!!!!! Never mind mashing it all up and forming a great big huge mess on your plate. mg: No need for that sort of behaviour, no need at all and coupled with yesterdays inident...........you're now on your own hun! :001_tt2: :lol:  xxxx
> 
> View attachment 108847


oops ! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> WTF has been going on in here today..........Jaffa cake carnage and I wont have it! :angry: Now where do I start with you guys?!?! You know what Jays like when it comes to Jaffa cakes.......no willpower and this means double pack! :nono:
> 
> @Cheeky Monkey Hide my quark!??! mg: I thought we were friends! :crying:
> 
> @Dai Jones No bum pic for you now! :sneaky2:
> 
> And now Jay.........its with regret that I can now no longer be your coach. Yesterdays jaffa cake incident was bad, but then after reading one of your posts from today, I can no longer coach you.......you have shocked and offended me, so I quit! Please see below for offensive post.........
> 
> How can you do such a thing?! mg: Now below is a picture of my Xmas dinner, and you will see from this that I DONT LIKE FOOD TOUCHING!!!!! Never mind mashing it all up and forming a great big huge mess on your plate. mg: No need for that sort of behaviour, no need at all and coupled with yesterdays inident...........you're now on your own hun! :001_tt2: :lol:  xxxx
> 
> View attachment 108847


A sh!t


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> WTF has been going on in here today..........Jaffa cake carnage and I wont have it! :angry: Now where do I start with you guys?!?! You know what Jays like when it comes to Jaffa cakes.......no willpower and this means double pack! :nono:
> 
> @Cheeky Monkey Hide my quark!??! mg: I thought we were friends! :crying:
> 
> @Dai Jones No bum pic for you now! :sneaky2:
> 
> And now Jay.........its with regret that I can now no longer be your coach. Yesterdays jaffa cake incident was bad, but then after reading one of your posts from today, I can no longer coach you.......you have shocked and offended me, so I quit! Please see below for offensive post.........
> 
> How can you do such a thing?! mg: Now below is a picture of my Xmas dinner, and you will see from this that I DONT LIKE FOOD TOUCHING!!!!! Never mind mashing it all up and forming a great big huge mess on your plate. mg: No need for that sort of behaviour, no need at all and coupled with yesterdays inident...........you're now on your own hun! :001_tt2: :lol:  xxxx
> 
> View attachment 108847


 @Cheeky Monkey @Dai Jones now look what youve done...

But @Keeks coach I wub you.... I cant go on through this journey with out your quark loving :wub: we can get through this together, as long as cheeky monkey and Dai stop interfering.. :crying:

Jay.32 is now on suicide watch :wacko:


----------



## Jay.32

My back is feeling a little better today.... I will hopefully be back in the gym tomorrow or sunday


----------



## Guest

What you done to your back ?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> @Cheeky Monkey @Dai Jones now look what youve done...
> 
> But @Keeks coach I wub you.... I cant go on through this journey with out your quark loving :wub: we can get through this together, as long as cheeky monkey and Dai stop interfering.. :crying:
> 
> Jay.32 is now on suicide watch :wacko:


Dont be blaming Cheeky monkey & Dai for your bad food behaviour Mr.....they didnt hold you down and force feed you a DOUBLE PACK of jaffa cakes, or make you mash up your food in a great big mess!!! :nono: Really disappointed in you!!!! :no: And as for the quark loving........being coached by the Queen of Quark and yesterdays food showed no signs of quark!!! :crying: I just dont know what to do with you! :angry:

 xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Dont be blaming Cheeky monkey & Dai for your bad food behaviour Mr.....they didnt hold you down and force feed you a DOUBLE PACK of jaffa cakes, or make you mash up your food in a great big mess!!! :nono: Really disappointed in you!!!! :no: And as for the quark loving........being coached by the Queen of Quark and yesterdays food showed no signs of quark!!! :crying: I just dont know what to do with you! :angry:
> 
> xxxxxxxx


I love it when she gets mad with me... :wub: xxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What you done to your back ?


Its an old lower back injury ive had for years.. It doesnt take alot to pull it out. I will have to swap squatts for something else now.. I cant risk having injuries at the moment... it will fck up my goals.


----------



## Jay.32

Took some measurements last night.. Ive gained about half inch all round... and bf% looks the same..

My back has improved again today... even though not totally recovered... will hopefully train tomorrow.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Took some measurements last night.. Ive gained about half inch all round... and bf% looks the same..
> 
> My back has improved again today... even though not totally recovered... will hopefully train tomorrow.


 :thumb: Keep a note of measurements and weight etc all the way through, and pics too so you can actually see what changes etc against pics. Really helps in the future to to be able to see whats happened over a period of time, and with what gear etc, so that if you need to change anything, you can see what works for you best.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Keep a note of measurements and weight etc all the way through, and pics too so you can actually see what changes etc against pics. Really helps in the future to to be able to see whats happened over a period of time, and with what gear etc, so that if you need to change anything, you can see what works for you best.


The pics are the problem.. Ive got know one to take them for me.. will ask my boy to take some next time he pops in


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> The pics are the problem.. Ive got know one to take them for me.. will ask my boy to take some next time he pops in


Yep, get him to take some, but even if you just ta\ke some of yourself, you can see how your progressing. It does help in the long run, as sometimes you'd be surprised at just how much you've changed and its only when you look back at pics you can see how much.

I've spent ages this morning going through last years prep pics and diary to see how Im squaring up with this years prep, I'd be clueless without it all as wouldnt know where I was in comparison to last year (ie being way behind). And you need to make a note of gear etc, if you change anything etc, and macros.


----------



## Jay.32

Here is an example of how you can let things go!!! and change when you bring it back lol


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Here is an example of how you can let things go!!! and change when you bring it back lol
> 
> View attachment 108969
> View attachment 108971


Y'see, the evils of jaffa cakes! :tongue:

Nice delts. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday was the first day back in the gym after pulling my back out!!

I did back & traps! I trained light and did very simple exercises, no deads or bent over movements...

I felt so much better in myself though after getting back in there..

Rest day today, shoulders & triceps tomorrow.


----------



## Jay.32

Rump steak, brocoli and potato


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Rump steak, brocoli and potato
> 
> View attachment 109272


 mg: Its all touching!!!! mg:

Hope ya ok hun!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: Its all touching!!!! mg:


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: Its all touching!!!! mg:
> 
> Hope ya ok hun!


 :lol: do you realise even when you swallow your food seperately, it eventually touches in your stomach. :lol:

Picking up my 10kilo of marks & spencer chicken breasts today for £40

Got to go to doctors for my blood test results at 5pm, then training shoulders & triceps.


----------



## Dai Jones

£40 not bad


----------



## Jay.32

I get it from the wholesalers Dai..


----------



## Dai Jones

just started getting mine from lidle


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: *do you realise even when you swallow your food seperately, it eventually touches in your stomach*. :lol:
> 
> Picking up my 10kilo of marks & spencer chicken breasts today for £40
> 
> Got to go to doctors for my blood test results at 5pm, then training shoulders & triceps.


Thats it hun, tell it like it is......No need for sugar coating here (even though the sugar would need to go in its own little compartment so as not to touch anything else on my plate!) :whistling: :tongue:

Anyways, to further confuse or clarify the situation, I dont like things touching on the plate, but......it all can go on the fork together, in the same mouthful. Now work that one out!!!!! 

Hope doctors and training all went ok.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Thats it hun, tell it like it is......No need for sugar coating here (even though the sugar would need to go in its own little compartment so as not to touch anything else on my plate!) :whistling: :tongue:
> 
> Anyways, to further confuse or clarify the situation, *I dont like things touching on the plate, but......it all can go on the fork together, in the same mouthful. Now work that one out!!!!!*
> 
> Hope doctors and training all went ok.


Now you have spun me out :lol:

Lets just put it down to the fact that your original hun x


----------



## Jay.32

Last night Trained

shoulders

- shoulder press 10x60 10x80 10x100 10x100

- face pulls 10x20 10x30 10x40 10x40

- front latt raises 10x20 10x25 10x25 10x25

- double lateral raises on cable machine 4sets

Triceps

- laying down scull crushers 10x30 10x40 10x40 10x50

- close grip push downs 3 sets not sure of weight

- single arm pull downs 10x15 10x20 10x25

Had my blood test results from the doctor last night.. all results were good apart from 1. a liver enzyme was high, the reading was 132. It should be 0-59 but the doctor says even though it seems very high, it can be mush higher.

Ive got to go back in 2 weeks time for more blood test on this... if it hasnt come down, I have to have a scan on my liver.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Last night Trained
> 
> shoulders
> 
> - shoulder press 10x60 10x80 10x100 10x100
> 
> - face pulls 10x20 10x30 10x40 10x40
> 
> - front latt raises 10x20 10x25 10x25 10x25
> 
> - double lateral raises on cable machine 4sets
> 
> Triceps
> 
> - laying down scull crushers 10x30 10x40 10x40 10x50
> 
> - close grip push downs 3 sets not sure of weight
> 
> - single arm pull downs 10x15 10x20 10x25
> 
> Had my blood test results from the doctor last night.. all results were good apart from 1. a liver enzyme was high, the reading was 132. It should be 0-59 but the doctor says even though it seems very high, it can be mush higher.Ive got to go back in 2 weeks time for more blood test on this... if it hasnt come down, I have to have a scan on my liver.


you been on the p!ss aswell maybe that why it high ish?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> you been on the p!ss aswell maybe that why it high ish?


No dai, not been drinking much at all really


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> No dai, not been drinking much at all really


what has he said to do about it, could try *NAC* (N-acetyl-L-cysteine)


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> what has he said to do about it, could try *NAC* (N-acetyl-L-cysteine)


explain??? lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> explain??? lol


NAC is a amino acid which basically protects the liver and kidneys, alot of people will use milk thistle which I have to but there is no documentation to support this and hospials use NAC so no brainer really


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> NAC is a amino acid which basically protects the liver and kidneys, alot of people will use milk thistle which I have to but there is no documentation to support this and hospials use NAC so no brainer really


cheers Dai, can you send me a link for this stuff?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Dai, can you send me a link for this stuff?


http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=12&prodid=102

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swanson-NAC-N-Acetyl-Cysteine-600mg-Capsules/dp/B001VMEJEO


----------



## Jay.32

cheers Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Dai


no problem this what I will be getting if and when I start a cycle again, i believe AAS still pass through your liver once


----------



## Jay.32

Chicken, brocoli and potato

@Keeks not touching:tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Chicken, brocoli and potato
> 
> @Keeks not touching:tongue:


:laugh:


----------



## Guest

NAC is good, I use it now and again to give my liver some support. It's not expensive and can't hurt tbh.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Chicken, brocoli and potato
> 
> @Keeks not touching:tongue:
> 
> View attachment 109487


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You star!  See......so much better isnt it!?!?! You'll be wanting one of my special plates soon. x


----------



## Jay.32

Update

As some of you may know! I was 2 weeks in to a 21 week bulk. I was then going to start a 16 week prep!! due to personal problems at home! I wont be doing the bulk now. Its my birthday on thursday, and Im out on the town on Saturday with the boys... and intend getting wasted!!!

After this night out I will be starting a 12 - 16 week prep. depend on how well I do with the prep, I may compete. My only concern is, with missing the bulk where I would of gained more size before prep... even If I get in good condition?? I may be very small!

If I am comfortable with my size and condition? I will enter a show. If I can do this in 12 weeks, I will enter the welsh Nabba. If not will see what other shows are available a bit later.

So I will be making the most of my food this week lol


----------



## Guest

Well end of the day m8, you don't have to be a monster to compete, just need to be ripped to fk and symmetrical with excellent def.

So see how your prep goes n if you get your bf down low enough, get the boot polish out n see how it all looks


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well end of the day m8, you don't have to be a monster to compete, just need to be ripped to fk and symmetrical with excellent def.
> 
> So see how your prep goes n if you get your bf down low enough, get the boot polish out n see how it all looks


Yes mate, I will be happy with good condition. But I need to becareful I dont over do it and lose any mass on this cut! Because Im way under where I wanted to start... But even If I dont make the stage... I will be looking good for the summer :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

AND WILL NEED MY TT CREW TO PUSH ME ALL THE WAY... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Well don't worry about not making the poundage you wanted off the bulk, but the cut will be crucial, just remember to eat barely under maintenance and lift heavier than before. Keeping the muscle you have is the key here. So yeah we'll be here to shout at you !


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Update
> 
> As some of you may know! I was 2 weeks in to a 21 week bulk. I was then going to start a 16 week prep!! due to personal problems at home! I wont be doing the bulk now. Its my birthday on thursday, and Im out on the town on Saturday with the boys... and intend getting wasted!!!
> 
> After this night out I will be starting a 12 - 16 week prep. depend on how well I do with the prep, I may compete. My only concern is, with missing the bulk where I would of gained more size before prep... even If I get in good condition?? I may be very small!
> 
> If I am comfortable with my size and condition? I will enter a show. If I can do this in 12 weeks, I will enter the welsh Nabba. If not will see what other shows are available a bit later.
> 
> So I will be making the most of my food this week lol


good to hear about the prep, good luck mate as you know we are all here watching


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well don't worry about not making the poundage you wanted off the bulk, but the cut will be crucial, just remember to eat barely under maintenance and lift heavier than before. Keeping the muscle you have is the key here. *So yeah we'll be here to shout at you !*


Thats what I will need... have no mercy with me


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> good to hear about the prep, good luck mate as you know we are all here watching


cheers Dai... im really looking forward to the weekly changes..

but it wont start until next monday.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Dai... im really looking forward to the weekly changes..
> 
> but it wont start until next monday.. :thumbup1:


well i'm glad one of us is doing it I'll be keeping a close eye on this new journey of yours


----------



## Jay.32

Im hoping to close this journal by june...

the purpose of this journal was to compete... so once its closed, it means Ive made it lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Im hoping to close this journal by june...
> 
> the purpose of this journal was to compete... so once its closed, it means Ive made it lol


what the fcuk am I going to do when its closed


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> what the fcuk am I going to do when its closed


work more on the porn thread :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> work more on the porn thread :tongue:


:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Im hoping to close this journal by june...
> 
> the purpose of this journal was to compete... so once its closed, it means Ive made it lol


on a scale of 1-100 where are you up 2 with that ?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> on a scale of 1-100 where are you up 2 with that ?


Not sure what u mean tommy mate.. But I spoke to the who's going to be prepping me, and he says I pretty lean already! So shouldn't be to hard to get in condition in 13 weeks. I know I won't have the size I wanted!! But can come back bigger the following year


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Not sure what u mean tommy mate.. But I spoke to the who's going to be prepping me, and he says I pretty lean already! So shouldn't be to hard to get in condition in 13 weeks. I know I won't have the size I wanted!! But can come back bigger the following year


You sound like me mate, I'm not the size I want to be but plan on doing the show this year then coming in bigger next year and winning.

Have you got a local lad prepping you mate?


----------



## Keeks

Good luck hun, you know we're all behind you and will be every step of the way! 

As for the size thing, try not to get too hung up on it, and just use this prep to learn about how your body responds to things. It can take a few times of prepping before you get the right combination of things, diet/gear/training, and what works for one, might not work for someone else. I dont think many people start prep happy with their size, and people tend to put it off time and time again as they dont feel big enough, but then when will you ever feel big enough?! I bet even the mahoosive blokes arent happy with their size.......just focus on condition and learn everything possible from it, and enjoy it!

Now, go and satisfy them jaffa cake cravings, cos sure as hell once you start prep and know you cant have them, you'll want them even more! :wink: x


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Not sure what u mean tommy mate.. But I spoke to the who's going to be prepping me, and he says I pretty lean already! So shouldn't be to hard to get in condition in 13 weeks. I know I won't have the size I wanted!! But can come back bigger the following year


So ur 100% competing ? Great stuff !!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> You sound like me mate, I'm not the size I want to be but plan on doing the show this year then coming in bigger next year and winning.
> 
> Have you got a local lad prepping you mate?


Yes mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Good luck hun, you know we're all behind you and will be every step of the way!
> 
> As for the size thing, try not to get too hung up on it, and just use this prep to learn about how your body responds to things. It can take a few times of prepping before you get the right combination of things, diet/gear/training, and what works for one, might not work for someone else. I dont think many people start prep happy with their size, and people tend to put it off time and time again as they dont feel big enough, but then when will you ever feel big enough?! I bet even the mahoosive blokes arent happy with their size.......just focus on condition and learn everything possible from it, and enjoy it!
> 
> Now, go and satisfy them jaffa cake cravings, cos sure as hell once you start prep and know you cant have them, you'll want them even more! :wink: x


Thanks Daffy babe, you have been a very big help to me already as you know... I really apreciate all you help and support..

I know this must sound stupid... but I am really looking forward to this prep, even though its going to be very hard work!!!

Looking forward to testing my disapline and will power.. And most of all seeing the changes everyweek


----------



## Dai Jones

can you say who is doing your prep with you?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> can you say who is doing your prep with you?


He's not know to the forum.. but he was prepping 8 of the guys in the last Nabba wales.


----------



## Jay.32

I need to start learning how to pose properly now.. :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I need to start learning how to pose properly now.. :confused1:


Yeh not with ya [email protected] out


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> He's not know to the forum.. but he was prepping 8 of the guys in the last Nabba wales.


wow sounds promising


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh not with ya [email protected] out


pmsl... are you sure im not aloud to get it out on stage.. it will be ripped and veiny... could give me extra points.. :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

oooo getting exciting in here  who's doing ur prep mate & when does it officially start?


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl... are you sure im not aloud to get it out on stage.. it will be ripped and veiny... could give me extra points.. :bounce:


Or you could be so dehydrated, and knackered from lack of carbs, then get stage fright, it might not be the best idea ! LOL


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Daffy babe, you have been a very big help to me already as you know... I really apreciate all you help and support..
> 
> I know this must sound stupid... but I am really looking forward to this prep, even though its going to be very hard work!!!
> 
> Looking forward to testing my disapline and will power.. And most of all seeing the changes everyweek


Aww hun, only the same as what you've done for me....and I appreciate all your help and support too. 

Not stupid at all, its one of the most exciting things you can do imo! You dont know how you'll look in the end, but week by week, as you see the changes, it gets even more and more exciting, and no matter how tired and hungry and grumpy you get, you just need to take one look in the mirror and you know its worth it.

And like you said, it is a good test of will power, determination and discipline, and that in itself is satisfying, knowing that you can do the whole prep and what you will achieve at the end of it. Everything about it is exciting!!!!! :thumb:

And as well as your posing, you've got to start thinking of a routine too, and a song to do it too! Get on youtube and start watching all those men in tiny little trunks! :thumb:

But one thing you must promise me..........DONT GET YOUR TAIL OUT ON STAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Good luck JJ ....and I think ur tail would be an asset on stage


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> oooo getting exciting in here  who's doing ur prep mate & when does it officially start?


A local guy is doing my prep... its not a full prep, well he wont be giving me 100% of his time... He will be looking over me and advising me on diet etc.. He prepped 8 of the guys in the welsh NABBA last year.. And looking after a few this year..

He's not charging me a penny.. so I cant complain.

Its my birthday on thursday.. im out sat night for my bday.. prep starts monday!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Or you could be so dehydrated, and knackered from lack of carbs, then get stage fright, it might not be the best idea ! LOL


I got a nice big winter sock to go in my stage thong!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Aww hun, only the same as what you've done for me....and I appreciate all your help and support too.
> 
> Not stupid at all, its one of the most exciting things you can do imo! You dont know how you'll look in the end, but week by week, as you see the changes, it gets even more and more exciting, and no matter how tired and hungry and grumpy you get, you just need to take one look in the mirror and you know its worth it.
> 
> And like you said, it is a good test of will power, determination and discipline, and that in itself is satisfying, knowing that you can do the whole prep and what you will achieve at the end of it. Everything about it is exciting!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> And as well as your posing, you've got to start thinking of a routine too, and a song to do it too! Get on youtube and start watching all those men in tiny little trunks! :thumb:
> 
> But one thing you must promise me..........DONT GET YOUR TAIL OUT ON STAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono: :lol:


OK OK I will keep my pants on boss....... but if I make top 5 Im getting it out!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Good luck JJ ....and I think ur tail would be an asset on stage


I new you would support me getting my boy out lol :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday trained

Back

- straight arm pull downs 4 sets

- wide grip latt pull downs, behind the head.. 4 sets

- dumbell rows 4 sets

- Single arm cable rows 4 sets

traps

- straight bar shruggs 6 sets

Calves

Seated calve raises 6 sets

This morning at 6.30

Legs

- weighted lunges 5 sets

- Leg press 10x120 10x160 10x200 8x240

- Leg extentions old machine, not sure of weight 4 sets

- seated ham curls 4 sets 4 sets old machine.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> A local guy is doing my prep... its not a full prep, well he wont be giving me 100% of his time... He will be looking over me and advising me on diet etc.. He prepped 8 of the guys in the welsh NABBA last year.. And looking after a few this year..
> 
> He's not charging me a penny.. so I cant complain.
> 
> Its my birthday on thursday.. im out sat night for my bday.. prep starts monday!!!


i know mate i read all that, but......WHATS HIS NAME! :lol:

u 100% gonna be stapping on this stage mate yeh?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> i know mate i read all that, but......WHATS HIS NAME! :lol:
> 
> u 100% gonna be stapping on this stage mate yeh?


jOE BLOGGS :lol:

If im happy with my condition yes!!! 110% I know I wont have the size I wanted... Ive excepted that.. If condition is sh!t then I wont get on the stage and embarress myself... but if I nail some decent condition.. I will be on that stage.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> jOE BLOGGS :lol:
> 
> *If* im happy with my condition yes!!! 110% I know *I wont* have the size I wanted... Ive excepted that.. *If* condition is sh!t then I wont get on the stage and embarress myself... *but if* I nail some decent condition.. I will be on that stage.


not sounding greatlu confident big man!......i REALLY hope u get up there mate, will inspire myself & others to get involved :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> not sounding greatlu confident big man!......i REALLY hope u get up there mate, will inspire myself & others to get involved :thumbup1:


I am confident... but this is my first time... so sort of sh!tting a brick aswell lol..

plus I dont want to sound to over confident


----------



## Patsy

Mate im happy for you, its been 5 years in the making so just go for it, looking forward to seeing what condition you come in at, goodluck my fellow taff x

P.s stage posing must be in welsh themed male thongs lol


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Mate im happy for you, its been 5 years in the making so just go for it, looking forward to seeing what condition you come in at, goodluck my fellow taff x
> 
> P.s stage posing must be in welsh themed male thongs lol


:lol:TEAM TAFFY styley...... :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> :lol:TEAM TAFFY styley...... :lol:


Thats my boy


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Thats my boy


Cheers pat :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> OK OK I will keep my pants on boss....... but if I make top 5 Im getting it out!!!


 :lol: You ever thought of being a stripper.......you just wanna get your tail out on stage dont you?!?!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol: You ever thought of being a stripper.......you just wanna get your tail out on stage dont you?!?!!


Get your ticket for the welsh NABBA babe... dont miss out on me waving my wand!!! :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

shoulders

- shoulder press 10x60 10x80 10x100 10x100

- face pulls 10x20 10x30 10x40 10x40

- front latt raises 10x20 10x25 10x25 10x25

- double lateral raises on cable machine 4sets

Triceps

- standing scull crushers 10x30 10x40 10x40 10x50

- close grip push downs 3 sets not sure of weight

- Rope push downs 10x15 10x20 10x25 drop set to failure

And Happy birthday to me.... so just ate a pack of Jaffa cakes... as it is my bday :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Happy B-day dude


----------



## Patsy

Happy birthday old timer!

Plenty of TT love and wishes and hope all is well mate x


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Happy birthday old timer!
> 
> Plenty of TT love and wishes and hope all is well mate x


Cheers Paddy x


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers Paddy x


Your welcome mate just stay away from the pub now :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Your welcome mate just stay away from the pub now :lol:


Im out Sat night.... its going to be messy... then prep starts monday


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Im out Sat night.... its going to be messy... then prep starts monday


we want pic's if its going to be a good night


----------



## Jay.32

Dai if I take a camera out.. i wont go home with it... I dont even take a jacket out with me... coz I lose it every time lol..

Im sure the boys will take some pics.... [email protected]


----------



## Patsy

Where you off to mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Where you off to mate?


Was going to cardiff... but decided on staying local in newport... because it will be easier to get home when im in a mess lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Was going to cardiff... but decided on staying local in newport... because it will be easier to get home when im in a mess lol


Makes sense, havent be to newport im years, been in some states there over the years lol


----------



## Jay.32

Say no more!!!!

atleast it was only a single pack


----------



## Jay.32

One of the Drivers who come into my site... so kindly gave me these beauties


----------



## Guest

I've been out in Newport once in my life ! Went to some DnB club was OK tbh.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 110117
> 
> 
> Say no more!!!!
> 
> atleast it was only a single pack


 mg: Jaffa cakes...............on your desk in front of you mg: :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Happy 40th J


----------



## liam0810

Happy birthday you old Cnut.

Looking forward to seeing your prep mate and will try and get to the show to support you.


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Happy 40th J


I wont be sucking you off anymore!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Happy birthday you old Cnut.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your prep mate and will try and get to the show to support you.


Thank you babe.... Im going to be a miserable old cnut soon.... and im going to be moaning like fck at you... :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Last thursday Trained

shoulders

- shoulder press 10x60 10x80 10x100 10x100

- face pulls 10x20 10x30 10x40 10x40

- front latt raises 10x20 10x25 10x25 10x25

- double lateral raises on cable machine 4sets

Triceps

- standing scull crushers 10x30 10x40 10x40 10x50

- close grip push downs 3 sets not sure of weight

- Rope push downs 10x15 10x20 10x25


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Patsy

Lol


----------



## Keeks

^^^^^^^^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Lol
> View attachment 110417


I want that shirt !!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Lol
> View attachment 110417


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

How's ya head,did prep start today?


----------



## Jay.32

Yes Dai prep started yesterday mate..... Ive got a cold/flu but it aint gonna stop me..

Food yesterday was

- oats pro shake

- chicken, brocoli and rice

- chicken, brocoli and rice

Pro shake after training

- chicken, brocoli, carrots and sweet potato

- chicken, brocoli and rice

Trained chest & biseps.

My diet will stay more or less the same as before prep! but will be depleting 2 days per week.


----------



## Jay.32

Today's fuel

- oats & protein

- chicken, brocoli and sweet potato

- " " " " "

- " " " " "

- chicken, brocoli and rice

- 6 egg whites, 2 yolks, 2 rice cakes

Training legs tonight.


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

Legs

- leg press 5 sets

- weighted lunges 5 sets

- leg extentions 5 sets

- seated ham curls 5 sets

- seated calve raises 6 stes

Today started British Dragon Test depot 200 & Boldabol 200

Also running 50mg Anavar


----------



## Jay.32

My next cheat meal :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> My next cheat meal :lol:
> 
> View attachment 110900


omg ! lol I'd have a go.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> omg ! lol I'd have a go.


Theres a cafe that does this for £15, but if you eat it all with in 60 mins... you get your money back


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Theres a cafe that does this for £15, but if you eat it all with in 60 mins... you get your money back


In an hour !!!! No chance, I doubt i'd finish that in 2 hours ! lol be forever reheating it.

There is a guy I knew who would have eaten that in half the time for sure. He's dead now though !


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> My next cheat meal :lol:
> 
> View attachment 110900


Well, they say abs are made in the kitchen.........just not the kitchen that makes that concoction!!!! Thats absolutley obscene!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Well, they say abs are made in the kitchen.........just not the kitchen that makes that concoction!!!! Thats absolutley obscene!!!!


Is that because its all touching by any chance honey ?? x


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Lying cambered barbell row 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull down

Delts

- smith machine shrugs 6 sets

Abbs

- cable crunch 4 sets

- Hanging leg raises 4 sets

- Abb machine 4 sets


----------



## liam0810

If you get that breakfast and finish it all, without throwing up, you're my hero!


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Is that because its all touching by any chance honey ?? x


haha, yeah that must be driving ya mad @Keeks need a bloody massive special plate for that.


----------



## leeds_01

jay when is your comp?

do you have any current pics?


----------



## Jay.32

leeds_01 said:


> jay when is your comp?
> 
> do you have any current pics?


May 11th im more or less same as avi pic mate


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> May 11th im more or same as avi pic mate


what class are you hoping to do jay..


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> what class are you hoping to do jay..


It will be 1st timers mate.. just spoke to mike the guy who runs Nabba Wales, he's sending me my entry form today...


----------



## dipdabs

You are doing the Barry show?


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> You are doing the Barry show?


Yas taffet


----------



## Guest

There's a show in Barry ? Where ?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Yas taffet


I'm there 

Don't know if johnny will be happy though lol


----------



## dipdabs

Cheeky Monkey said:


> There's a show in Barry ? Where ?


Memorial hall, it's the show I was gna do until I learned toned wasn't the same as bikini lol


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> I'm there
> 
> Don't know if johnny will be happy though lol


yeah Johnny is competing to.... no domestics please Taffet... I want you waving a team taffy flag :thumb:


----------



## Guest

And this is on May 11th ? Week before Bodypower  I might pop down cheer you on m8  Do some cheerleading. Have a packet of jaffas at the ready for after !


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> There's a show in Barry ? Where ?


Barry memorial hall


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> And this is on May 11th ? Week before Bodypower  I might po:laugh down cheer you on m8  Do some cheerleading. Have a packet of jaffas at the ready for after !


:laugh:nice 1 :thumb:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> It will be 1st timers mate.. just spoke to mike the guy who runs Nabba Wales, he's sending me my entry form today...


great suff...youl have a blast.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> yeah Johnny is competing to.... no domestics please Taffet... I want you waving a team taffy flag :thumb:


I know he is I was meant to be there with him lol.

I was gna go anyway, it's right by my house nobody is stopping me lol


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> great suff...youl have a blast.


I know I wont have good size Mal.... so im hoping to nail my condition..


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> I know I wont have good size Mal.... so im hoping to nail my condition..


That's the key now m8. Fk the mass, you got plenty of that anyway, just time to bring BF down to minimal and practice the poses.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> That's the key now m8. Fk the mass, you got plenty of that anyway, just time to bring BF down to minimal and practice the poses.


the poses are very worrying... I havent even thought about my routine yet.. ive got to learn to pose first lol


----------



## Jay.32

todays cardio, 30 min bike ride.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> the poses are very worrying... I havent even thought about my routine yet.. ive got to learn to pose first lol


Ul b fine


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> I know I wont have good size Mal.... so im hoping to nail my condition..


just do everything you can in the time frame,cant do anymore than that... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> the poses are very worrying... I havent even thought about my routine yet.. ive got to learn to pose first lol


I can't remember them all, just watch loads of videos of competitions n write them down n learn them. Get in a big mirror n practice them until it hurts. You have to show them the definition etc, it ain't just gonna be there.  And when you practice , i'd do it in a similar time frame to however long you are on stage for, so you get the endurance bit nailed, cos it's not easy standing on there flexing.

Not that I know 1st hand or anything, but just watching the comps you can tell it's a strain to keep going.


----------



## Jay.32

Ive just got to make time to practice...

dont know what music to use... :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Ive just got to make time to practice...
> 
> dont know what music to use... :confused1:


Carl Orffs - Carmina Burana O fortuna (Techno remix)


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Carl Orffs - Carmina Burana O fortuna (Techno remix)


I think that will be a little to fast..

I was thinking of, " im popeye the sailer man" :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> I think that will be a little to fast..
> 
> I was thinking of, " im popeye the sailer man" :lol:


Theme from Benny Hill ?

I've seen Dorian Yates posing to the Carl Orff one.

Skrillex - Scary monsters and nice sprites


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Is that because its all touching by any chance honey ?? x


 :cursing: I would need every table in the cafe all joined up as one huge table, and every plate too to be able to split that lot up so it wasnt touching. And I'd need a map to get me from the beans to the sausage and back again! :lol:



Cheeky Monkey said:


> haha, yeah that must be driving ya mad @Keeks need a bloody massive special plate for that.


 :lol: :lol: Think I'd need quite a lot of special plates!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> the poses are very worrying... I havent even thought about my routine yet.. ive got to learn to pose first lol


You're gonna have to make the time and start practising the poses. It really is an important part of it all. The people who struggle posing stand out a mile on stage, so I cant stress enough, practice practice practice.

As Cheeky Monkey said, when practising, hold the pose for a while. Its very tough up there when posing, the heat of the lights can make it sooooooo hot, so you've got to cope with that, and tensing every muscle can really take it out of you. Then, you can be back and forth in a few line ups, so you would be doing the poses several times.

You need to practice enough so that you can hit each pose sort of automatically, and not have to think about it and the same with your routine too. If you're struggling fitting it in time wise, then maybe try and add a little bit onto the end of your gym sessions to practice a little. Also, try and add a full session per week in of posing if you can, its a little extra cardio too and you will ache after, but you'll get used to it the more you do it.

 x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> You're gonna have to make the time and start practising the poses. It really is an important part of it all. The people who struggle posing stand out a mile on stage, so I cant stress enough, practice practice practice.
> 
> As Cheeky Monkey said, when practising, hold the pose for a while. Its very tough up there when posing, the heat of the lights can make it sooooooo hot, so you've got to cope with that, and tensing every muscle can really take it out of you. Then, you can be back and forth in a few line ups, so you would be doing the poses several times.
> 
> You need to practice enough so that you can hit each pose sort of automatically, and not have to think about it and the same with your routine too. If you're struggling fitting it in time wise, then maybe try and add a little bit onto the end of your gym sessions to practice a little. Also, try and add a full session per week in of posing if you can, its a little extra cardio too and you will ache after, but you'll get used to it the more you do it.
> 
> x


I practiced a few poses when I got out of the shower last night... I was only doing it for about 10 mins and I was fcking knackered!!!

I was also sweating, so had to get back in the shower :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

shoulders

- shoulder press 10x60 10x80 10x100 10x100

- face pulls 10x20 10x30 10x40 10x40

- front latt raises 10x20 10x25 10x25 10x25

- double lateral raises on cable machine 4sets

Triceps

- standing scull crushers 10x30 10x40 10x40 10x50

- close grip push downs 3 sets not sure of weight

- Rope push downs 10x15 10x20 10x25

Abbs

- Lying leg raises 5 sets

- abb machine 5 sets


----------



## liam0810

As Keeks has said posing is very important. You could have the best physique on stage but if you can't pose you won't do well. On the other hand your physique might be poor but if your posing is nailed you could place.

Once prep starts I'll be practicing 15mins a night, to make sure I've got it nailed on. Already been practicing a little and it takes it out of you!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> As Keeks has said posing is very important. You could have the best physique on stage but if you can't pose you won't do well. On the other hand your physique might be poor but if your posing is nailed you could place.
> 
> Once prep starts I'll be practicing 15mins a night, to make sure I've got it nailed on. Already been practicing a little and it takes it out of you!


Im working away this weekend.. I will use my spare time in the hotel room practicing... and like you say 15 mins per day...

I dont know all the poses, so when I see my prep guy next, I will get him to go through it with me.


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Im working away this weekend.. I will use my spare time in the hotel room practicing... and like you say 15 mins per day...
> 
> I dont know all the poses, so when I see my prep guy next, I will get him to go through it with me.


You do realise we need vids of the outtakes of your practice routine lol

We dont want you doing the fcuking foxtrot on stage mate :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> You do realise we need vids of the outtakes of your practice routine lol
> 
> We dont want you doing the fcuking foxtrot on stage mate :lol:


Fck off patsy your not sending my vids in to, you been framed :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Fck off patsy your not sending my vids you been framed :lol:


So what you saying your not gonna be doing the robot at this years nabba? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> So what you saying your not gonna be doing the robot at this years nabba? :lol: :lol:


I was thinking of a little opera music and dancing :innocent:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I was thinking of a little opera music and dancing :innocent:


You can just imagine some weirdo coming out onstage to opera music doing a ballet routine like some cnut from dancing on ice

Please Jay dont be that guy, you cant do this to Team Taffy we have been through too much now to have our rep ruined :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> You can just imagine some weirdo coming out onstage to opera music doing a ballet routine like some cnut from dancing on ice
> 
> Please Jay dont be that guy, you cant do this to Team Taffy we have been through too much now to have our rep ruined :lol:


Ok ok... pic me some music from youtube, and post it in yer patsy...


----------



## Guest

If he started prancing about to opera on stage I'd start lobbing chairs at him !!!


----------



## Jay.32

Cardio, 30 mins bike ride


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> If he started prancing about to opera on stage I'd start lobbing chairs at him !!!


Dont worry... I dont do opera :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Whats the crack here mate, what show you going for and what page are the latest pics?

Posing practice is essential as others have said, you think its hard now when you're not depleted think how hard it is going to be when you are on stage! You don't want to be huffing and puffing you want to look relaxed and in control.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Whats the crack here mate, what show you going for and what page are the latest pics?
> 
> Posing practice is essential as others have said, you think its hard now when you're not depleted think how hard it is going to be when you are on stage! You don't want to be huffing and puffing you want to look relaxed and in control.


As you know, I was going to bulk for 21 weeks then 16 week prep for Nabba England... A few things popped up, preventing this, so Im now doing the Nabba wales on may 11th. I wont have the size I wanted, so I need to nail my condition. Ive got someone prepping me now too, so thats a bonus.

So its 12 weeks prep.. Im more or less the same as my avi, prob a little leaner...

Thanks for dropping in mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

What are you cutting up with now ?


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What are you cutting up with now ?


For 6 weeks im running Testabol depot 200, Boldabol 200 and 50mg anavar, then changing things on the last 6 weeks.. not 100% yet but will prob be.

Primabolan, clen, anavar, etc. Starting clen 9 weeks out.


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> For 6 weeks im running Testabol depot 200, Boldabol 200 and 50mg anavar, then changing things on the last 6 weeks.. not 100% yet but will prob be.
> 
> Primabolan, clen, anavar, etc. Starting clen 9 weeks out.


Not gonna run DNP or T3 or anything like that ? Prolly a wise choice imo not sure i'd run them, but I'd be happier with clen.


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> As you know, I was going to bulk for 21 weeks then 16 week prep for Nabba England... A few things popped up, preventing this, so Im now doing the Nabba wales on may 11th. I wont have the size I wanted, so I need to nail my condition. Ive got someone prepping me now too, so thats a bonus.
> 
> So its 12 weeks prep.. Im more or less the same as my avi, prob a little leaner...
> 
> Thanks for dropping in mate:thumbup1:


11th of May, nice mate. Conditioning is so important mate so if you nail that and you have decent size then you cant go far wrong. Who've you got prepping you?

Same as your avi? Maybe change your boxers then :lol:

In all seriousness mate, looking good, get some posing snaps up, its good for progress and good practice.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Not gonna run DNP or T3 or anything like that ? Prolly a wise choice imo not sure i'd run them, but I'd be happier with clen.


Im just doing as im told mate... he thinks I dont need dnp etc


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Im just doing as im told mate... he thinks I dont need dnp etc


Fair enough


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> 11th of May, nice mate. Conditioning is so important mate so if you nail that and you have decent size then you cant go far wrong. Who've you got prepping you?
> 
> Same as your avi? Maybe change your boxers then :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness mate, looking good, get some posing snaps up, its good for progress and good practice.


A local guy... he prepped 8 of the guys in the nabba wales last year.. some of them came first some second in there classes.. I think im in good hands.

Im going to leave pics for atleast another 2 weeks.. to see some change happening..

Have you got a vid of your last routine mate?, would like to see it??


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> A local guy... he prepped 8 of the guys in the nabba wales last year.. some of them came first some second in there classes.. I think im in good hands.
> 
> Im going to leave pics for atleast another 2 weeks.. to see some change happening..
> 
> Have you got a vid of your last routine mate?, would like to see it??


Nice mate, sounds like he knows his stuff and has a good record.

Its on my facebook mate, pm me.


----------



## JANIKvonD

looks like the wheels are well in motion buddy :thumb: im excited


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> looks like the wheels are well in motion buddy :thumb: im excited


Cheers m8.

I'm excited too!! I'm also pooping my pants!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im working away this weekend.. I will use my spare time in the hotel room practicing... and like you say 15 mins per day...
> 
> I dont know all the poses, so when I see my prep guy next, I will get him to go through it with me.


Make sure you do, seriously!!! Prep just isnt about diet and cardio, its about acting like a tool in front of the mirror and dancing around the room like an even bigger tool whilst trying to perfect your routine. 

Heres a link for the compulsory poses, theres so much stuff on the internet too, pics and vids on youtube, do your research, another important point. Learn how to stand on the stage when you're not posing, little things like that. Practice, research, practice and more research!

I wil be checking up on you so get practising!!!! :angry: 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/posing.htm


----------



## Keeks

This guys awesome......


----------



## 25434

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers m8.
> 
> I'm excited too!! I'm also pooping my pants!


Well don't do that! Cos those trunks they wear on stage have noooooooooooooooooo room for extras I can tell you! :laugh:

Have a great weekend, keep chugging on...steady but sure right?


----------



## Guest

When you stand on stage, pretend you got a beach ball under each arm !


----------



## Keeks

Week one of prep done, yay! :thumb: Keep up the good work hun. x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Make sure you do, seriously!!! Prep just isnt about diet and cardio, its about acting like a tool in front of the mirror and dancing around the room like an even bigger tool whilst trying to perfect your routine.
> 
> Heres a link for the compulsory poses, theres so much stuff on the internet too, pics and vids on youtube, do your research, another important point. Learn how to stand on the stage when you're not posing, little things like that. Practice, research, practice and more research!
> 
> I wil be checking up on you so get practising!!!! :angry:
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/posing.htm


Thanks hun, that link is a big help x


----------



## Jay.32

week 1 of prep over!!! I had a tuff test over the weekend while I was working away! all the guys on site were eating burgers, Hot dogs and bacon rolls etc..

All I had was chicken rice & brocoli. Saturday evening I went out for food with my brother inlaw, I had chicken, mash potato and peas.. with a glass of red wine.

My bro inlaw then decided he was still hungry after his meal, and had a chocolate fudge cake!!!!!! He did ask if i minded him eating it infront of me lol.. To be honest it didnt bother me that much... but im sure it will kill me in a few more weeks of prep:cursing:

Saturday & sunday trained

Abbs

- leg raises 5 sets

- crunches 5 sets

will be training abbs every day..


----------



## 25434

Jay.32 said:


> will be training abbs every day..


wut?...pardon (said in a very excellent french dialect)...cough...abs every day?...nope...I'm not getting that one...  abs.....abs...I know that word but just can't..........all I can say is ouch...but best of luck with the prep....


----------



## Jay.32

Flubs said:


> wut?...pardon (said in a very excellent french dialect)...cough...abs every day?...nope...I'm not getting that one...  abs.....abs...I know that word but just can't..........all I can say is ouch...but best of luck with the prep....


Havent trained abbs for years... so there is a need for every day lol ... and yes thay are hurting


----------



## Jay.32

My cardio over the weekend was building this


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Havent trained abbs for years... so there is a need for every day lol ... and yes thay are hurting


I used to hate training abs then once i got into it and seen them improve it became an addiction, as soon as you get a few weeks into your prep you will notice them more than before and i will admit, i love have visible abs, its like a sort of achievement and each week that passes then you see them a bit more and it drives you oddly enough


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> I used to hate training abs then once i got into it and seen them improve it became an addiction, as soon as you get a few weeks into your prep you will notice them more than before and i will admit, i love have visible abs, its like a sort of achievement and each week that passes then you see them a bit more and it drives you oddly enough


Havent seen them for years pats, so I cant wait to see the little beauties :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> My cardio over the weekend was building this
> 
> View attachment 111350


You missed a brick !


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You missed a brick !


 mg: where


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> mg: where


lol dont worry it's just my dodgy eyesight  Nice work though


----------



## Jay.32

*Trained *

*
*

*Chest*

- Decline bench press 10x60 10x100 10x120 8x140

- Incline bench press 10x60 10x100 8x120 7x 140

- incline dumbell press 10x75 10x75 10x80 8x90

- Cable fly's 4 sets

- low level cable fly's 3 sets

*Biseps*

- Double bisep cable curls 3 sets

- tricep bar curls, 3 sets

- Single arm cable curls 3 sets

*Abbs*

- Cable crunches 5 sets

- Leg raises 5 sets


----------



## Jay.32

*Trained*

*Legs*

- leg press 5 sets

- weighted lunges 5 sets

- leg extentions 5 sets

- seated ham curls 5 sets

- seated calve raises 6 stes


----------



## Jay.32

Abbs

- leg raises 6 sets of 15 reps

- crunches 6 sets of 15 reps


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

Delts

- disc shrugs 3 sets

- smith machine shrugs 3 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Fasted cardio 30 mins run.

Abbs

- cable crunches 3 sets

- leg raises 3 sets

- abb machine 3 sets

Weight this morning was 190lb thats a loss of 9lb in 2 weeks.. but my scales are not the best.. I am looking and feeling leaner!!! I can always tell when my work trousers are loose around the waste... and they are loose!!! so the cut/prep is going in the right direction


----------



## Jay.32

Today I will be carb Depleting....

Im starving just thinking about it :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya skinny cvnt


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ya skinny cvnt


Morning Honey, how they hanging?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Honey, how they hanging?


low mate....cvnts need a shave tho. is ur prep guy starting u carb deleting or yourself? x


----------



## JANIKvonD

depleting


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> depleting


He is mate... twice per week


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> He is mate... twice per week


so thats no carbs twice a week?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> so thats no carbs twice a week?


yeah..

well todays Diet looks like this,

- 50g oats, pro shake

- chicken & brocoli

- " "

- " "

- " "

- 6 egg whites 2 yolks scrambled

- pro shake


----------



## Jay.32

That didnt touch the sides... its going to be a tuff day :sad:


----------



## Dai Jones

Oi Jay The Protein works have just brought out Jaffa cake flavoured protein, just thought I'll let ya know


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Oi Jay The Protein works have just brought out Jaffa cake flavoured protein, just thought I'll let ya know


link or your lying....

cant believe your discussing jaffa cakes when Im depleting :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

here you go

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein-works/213766-new-jaffa-cake-flavour-more-new-products.html


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> here you go
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein-works/213766-new-jaffa-cake-flavour-more-new-products.html


omg Dai ! LOL That's gotta be torture


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> omg Dai ! LOL That's gotta be torture


that was not the intention


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

shoulders

- shoulder press 10x60 10x80 10x100 10x100

- face pulls 10x20 10x30 10x40 10x40

- front latt raises 10x20 10x25 10x25 10x25

- double lateral raises on cable machine 4sets

Triceps

- standing scull crushers 10x30 10x40 10x40 10x50

- close grip push downs 3 sets not sure of weight

- one arm reverse pull downs 10x15 10x20 10x25

Abbs

- Cable crunches 4 sets

- Lying leg raises 4 sets

- abb machine 4 sets

Was has work today after depleting..


----------



## Jay.32

Just ate,

Jacket spud, chicken & broccoli


----------



## Dai Jones

are you just dropping the spud on deplete days


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> are you just dropping the spud on deplete days


Yeah spud or rice etc.

All I have is chicken and broccoli all day.. and I fckin hate it :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

I take it broccoli is very low in carbs then


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I take it broccoli is very low in carbs then


yes mate very low


----------



## liam0810

Are you having a refeed once a week? I'd go insane on broccoli and chicken every day!


----------



## Keeks

Glad all's well in here and keep up the good work! x :thumb:

And hope you're practising posing too as there's no mention of that!!!! :angry:


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Are you having a refeed once a week? I'd go insane on broccoli and chicken every day!


No mate...

My diet looks like this

- Oats & pro shake

- chicken potato brocoli

- chicken potato brocoli

- chicken potato brocoli

- chicken potato brocoli

- chicken potato brocoli

I deplete 2 days per week... when depleting I take out the potato, so the only carbs I have is brocoli.. which is a very low carb.

I some times change the chicken for fish/salmon and change the potato for rice


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Glad all's well in here and keep up the good work! x :thumb:
> 
> And hope you're practising posing too as there's no mention of that!!!! :angry:


Thanks hun, to be honest ive not been practicing posing much as Ive been so busy! I have found some music, and will make time this week to practice

x


----------



## liam0810

Do you have no fats in your diet mate?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Do you have no fats in your diet mate?


every other day, I change the last meal for 6 egg whites and 2 yolks


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Just ate,
> 
> Jacket spud, chicken & broccoli
> 
> View attachment 111772


theres butter in that potato :whistling: + its burnt to fuk lol, do u eat the skin mate? (best bit  )


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> theres butter in that potato :whistling: + its burnt to fuk lol, do u eat the skin mate? (best bit  )


:lol:theres no butter in there mate lol.. I admit theres plenty of salt!! yes I love the skin:tongue:


----------



## Guest

That diet would kill me off. ! Props to you for sticking to it tbh.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> That diet would kill me off. ! Props to you for sticking to it tbh.


cheers mate, Im doing well with it... but its early days..

Im only 2 weeks in! 10 to go


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterdays cheat was a 2 course meal. Starters was pate and chutney on toast. Main was, Rump steak, potato, red cabbage, broccoli and carrotts. with a glass of red. Really enjoyed it.

Today was carb deplete day.... I had a strong coffee then trained,

Chest

- Decline bench press 10x60 10x100 10x120 8x140

- Incline bench press 10x60 10x100 8x120 7x 140

- incline dumbell press 10x75 10x75 10x80 8x90

- low level cable fly's 4 sets

Biseps

- Double bisep cable curls 3 sets

- front dumbell curls 3 sets 20kg

- ez bar curls 3 sets 40kg

30 mins cardio. Incline power walking for 30 mins

Feeling very drained and week tonight from lack of carbs.


----------



## Keeks

Pate on toast :drool: Bet it tasted so much better after two weeks of prep, even the most basic of foods tastes amazing when you eat the same food day in, day out. Have you been hungry today after your cheat? Ive been starving, always am after a cheat. 

Get yourself and early night hun.


----------



## Jay.32

As it goes the pate on toast was better than the steak 

yeah real hungry and sick to death of chicken & broccoli...lol but looking leaner and had a couple of compliments in the gym today... so its all worth it.

I think it will be an early night tonight chic :sleeping:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> As it goes the pate on toast was better than the steak
> 
> yeah real hungry and sick to death of chicken & broccoli...lol but looking leaner and had a couple of compliments in the gym today... so its all worth it.
> 
> I think it will be an early night tonight chic :sleeping:


Again, pate on toast :drool: Really craving it now!!!!!

Thats great though and what should happen, the hungry feeling, shows the cheat has done its job. And awesome you're looking leaner and to get compliments, :thumb: definately all worth it!!!! :thumb:

Have you taken pics yet as you need to, even if you dont post them, take them so you can actually see the changes as you'd be surprised as to how much you have changed when you do look at them. x


----------



## Guest

I won't mention the fact that I am sitting here with a plate full of melba toasts smothered in quark then.... h34r:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I won't mention the fact that I am sitting here with a plate full of melba toasts smothered in quark then.... h34r:


 :crying: :sad: :crying:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Again, pate on toast :drool: Really craving it now!!!!!
> 
> Thats great though and what should happen, the hungry feeling, shows the cheat has done its job. And awesome you're looking leaner and to get compliments, :thumb: definately all worth it!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Have you taken pics yet as you need to, even if you dont post them, take them so you can actually see the changes as you'd be surprised as to how much you have changed when you do look at them. x


I havent been taking pics.. but i will get some done this week... I dont want to post any until they show big changes.

My coach told me to try not looking in the mirror for a while... but its impossible lol x


----------



## Jay.32

Im really fancying, Sausage egg and chips with bread and butter mmmmmmmmm :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I havent been taking pics.. but i will get some done this week... I dont want to post any until they show big changes.
> 
> My coach told me to try not looking in the mirror for a while... but its impossible lol x


Make sure you take some but dont post until you want to, but they do help when looking back. Lol, its very hard not to look in the mirror when you start seeing changes, well yes, impossible but know where he's coming from. I cant do it though, but then again, I do over analyise and can make myself worse, lol. x



Jay.32 said:


> Im really fancying, Sausage egg and chips with bread and butter mmmmmmmmm :drool:


WFT!?!!? You've just had a cheat meal.......wheres this come from!?! mg:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Make sure you take some but dont post until you want to, but they do help when looking back. Lol, its very hard not to look in the mirror when you start seeing changes, well yes, impossible but know where he's coming from. I cant do it though, but then again, I do over analyise and can make myself worse, lol. x
> 
> WFT!?!!? You've just had a cheat meal.......wheres this come from!?! mg:


 :lol: someone was just eating it on tv program... and it looked delicous :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Feeling good today..

Its rest day today apart from abbs at home tonight.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterdays cheat was a 2 course meal. Starters was pate and chutney on toast. Main was, Rump steak, potato, red cabbage, broccoli and carrotts. with a glass of red. Really enjoyed it.
> 
> Today was carb deplete day.... I had a strong coffee then trained,
> 
> Chest
> 
> - Decline bench press 10x60 10x100 10x120 8x140
> 
> - Incline bench press 10x60 10x100 8x120 7x 140
> 
> - incline dumbell press 10x75 10x75 10x80 8x90
> 
> - low level cable fly's 4 sets
> 
> Biseps
> 
> - Double bisep cable curls 3 sets
> 
> - front dumbell curls 3 sets 20kg
> 
> - ez bar curls 3 sets 40kg
> 
> 30 mins cardio. Incline power walking for 30 mins
> 
> Feeling very drained and week tonight from lack of carbs.


I know ya doing the high rep and sets for depleting but by how much have you droped the weights


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I know ya doing the high rep and sets for depleting but by how much have you droped the weights


Havent dropped them at all yet Dai, im still pushing myself... some days I feel stronger than others and can lift more!! some days feel week.

Im sure weight will come down soon. Seeing my coach at end of week, so im sure things will be changing


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Havent dropped them at all yet Dai, im still pushing myself... some days I feel stronger than others and can lift more!! some days feel week.


bl00dyhell :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterdays cheat was a 2 course meal. Starters was pate and chutney on toast. Main was, Rump steak, potato, red cabbage, broccoli and carrotts. with a glass of red. Really enjoyed it.
> 
> Today was carb deplete day.... I had a strong coffee then trained,
> 
> Chest
> 
> - Decline bench press 10x60 10x100 10x120 8x140
> 
> - Incline bench press 10x60 10x100 8x120 7x 140
> 
> - incline dumbell press 10x75 10x75 10x80 8x90
> 
> - low level cable fly's 4 sets
> 
> Biseps
> 
> - Double bisep cable curls 3 sets
> 
> - front dumbell curls 3 sets 20kg
> 
> - ez bar curls 3 sets 40kg
> 
> 30 mins cardio. Incline power walking for 30 mins
> 
> Feeling very drained and week tonight from lack of carbs.


they weights in kg?!? 140KG x 7 incline bb press on the last set AFTER pre exhausting on decline sets upto 140kg :confused1msl


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> they weights in kg?!? 140KG x 7 incline bb press on the last set AFTER pre exhausting on decline sets upto 140kg :confused1msl


yeah kg... thats how I roll x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> yeah kg... thats how I roll x


hmmmm......good effort bud


----------



## Jay.32

Prep is going well... getting leaner.. when I was lying in bed last night, I had a small glimpse of my top abbs!!!

But the down side is, every now and then, even though im looking leaner and better.. Im also feeling small. Its more so after a rest day when Ive got no pump.. But then when I train and get a pump again!! I look bigger than usual.. freaking me out lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

I feel small to Jay being natty is not good


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I feel small to Jay being natty is not good


You will bring it back quick enough mate..

Im only going to get smaller over the next 9 and a half weeks mg:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> You will bring it back quick enough mate..
> 
> Im only going to get smaller over the next 9 and a half weeks mg:


In your head maybe, but the facts are you are only going to lose BF.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> In your head maybe, but the facts are you are only going to lose BF.


I know.... im just being paranoid :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Prep is going well... getting leaner.. when I was lying in bed last night, I had a small glimpse of my top abbs!!!
> 
> But the down side is, every now and then, even though im looking leaner and better.. Im also feeling small. Its more so after a rest day when Ive got no pump.. But then when I train and get a pump again!! I look bigger than usual.. freaking me out lol.


ur just at that level of bf mate (12-14%)....that looks like ur shrinking/small & not much coming threw...it'll wil all change in the next couple weeks & all the good bits start to poke threw  get some pics took (dont have to post them) to compare. will be magical!


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> ur just at that level of bf mate (12-14%)....that looks like ur shrinking/small & not much coming threw...it'll wil all change in the next couple weeks & all the good bits start to poke threw  get some pics took (dont have to post them) to compare. will be magical!


Hopefully Jan :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night Trained

Legs

- leg press 5 sets

- barbell hack squat 3 sets

- Romanian dead lifts 3 sets

- leg extentions 5 sets

- seated ham curls 5 sets

- seated calve raises 6 stes

Abbs

- Abb machine 4x25

- cable crunches 4x15

- Leg raises 4x15

Today

am fasted cardio 30 min bike ride.

Carb depleting today :crying:


----------



## Jay.32

I am sick to death of plain chicken......

Deplete day is p!ssing me right off today :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I am sick to death of plain chicken......
> 
> Deplete day is p!ssing me right off today :cursing:


can't ya even add a bit of spice and herbs when cooking the chicken


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> can't ya even add a bit of spice and herbs when cooking the chicken


not on deplete days.. I was spitting feathers trying to eat it just now lol.. drank a pint of water washing each mouthful down


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> not on deplete days.. I was spitting feathers trying to eat it just now lol.. drank a pint of water washing each mouthful down


well thats you fooked then in it


----------



## Jay.32

pmsl I love the support Dai... :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl I love the support Dai... :lol:


:laugh:.... :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

Delts

- disc shrugs 3 sets

- smith machine shrugs 3 sets

Abbs

- cable crunches 4 sets

- seated crunches 4 sets

- leg raises 4 sets


----------



## Jay.32

Fasted cardio, 30 min bike ride... in the fckin freezing cold..


----------



## Tommy10

Go Jay !!


----------



## Tommy10

Just had porridge with a scoop of strawberry protein LUSH !!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Go Jay !!


Morning T, hows the clean diet going???


----------



## Tommy10

Going great , back on track for the past 4 weeks , weights back up , trainings spot on to


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Going great , back on track for the past 4 weeks , weights back up , trainings spot on to


Good, keep at it, summer is coming :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> not on deplete days.. I was spitting feathers trying to eat it just now lol.. drank a pint of water washing each mouthful down


llf been here many a time mate....then realised my bf was nowhere near low enough for me to suffer like this lol.


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> llf been here many a time mate....then realised my bf was nowhere near low enough for me to suffer like this lol.


No matter how bad it gets, I will stick it out mate!

but I am only 3 weeks in lol... my family are going to hate me by the end of this prep


----------



## Jay.32

As it goes they are not to fussed on me anyway :mellow:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lol, they still eating sh!t round u or have they giving it the health kick for ya?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, they still eating sh!t round u or have they giving it the health kick for ya?


To be honest mate her in doors is try to get back in my good books!! so she has been very supportive! she is dieting too so its not to bad.. watching the kids eat is a killer... they have lots of nice food... it was my birthday on the 7th feb.. and I had loads of chocs bought for me, they were stacked on a shelf in the ktchen!! but Ive now got her to hide them from me.. got sick of seeing them everyday.

I might swap the chicken for fish for a couple of weeks


----------



## Jay.32

mg: my jaffa cake protein has just arrived.... be back in a min with the verdict


----------



## Jay.32

mmmmm its good.... I also got Butterscotch ripple... I will be trying that later :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Gonna be getting me some of this next week, do it taste choc orangey?


----------



## JANIKvonD

actually taste like a jaffa cake mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Gonna be getting me some of this next week, do it taste choc orangey?


get some Pat... its good sh!t


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Gonna be getting me some of this next week, do it taste choc orangey?


Choc mint brownie is ace too, defo worth giving that a go too!


----------



## Patsy

@Jay.32 and @Keeks i will deff be trying all these i am making an order this weekend

Btw still no takers for my coconut cum whey? Lol!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> @Jay.32 and @Keeks i will deff be trying all these i am making an order this weekend
> 
> Btw still no takers for my coconut cum whey? Lol!


Good good!! Make sure you do!!

Coconut cum whey!?!?! Wheres the coconut come from.....I didnt realise there was coconut in there?! :confused1: Thats magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Good good!! Make sure you do!!
> 
> Coconut cum whey!?!?! Wheres the coconut come from.....I didnt realise there was coconut in there?! :confused1: Thats magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well im sure if i consume enough coconut over the next few weeks then my recipe will be fsa approved for the public :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :confused1: Thats magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats what my mrs say's :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> thats what my mrs say's :laugh:


How long you been shagging Paul Daniels you tart


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> How long you been shagging Paul Daniels you tart


that actually made me lol :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Right, coconut cum, Dai and Paul Daniels?!?!?! Thats why I dont come on here in the afternoons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Right, coconut cum, Dai and Paul Daniels?!?!?! Thats why I dont come on here in the afternoons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You forgot to mention Jack Daniels aswell! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> You forgot to mention Jack Daniels aswell! :lol:


well thats what I thought he said to start with


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> well thats what I thought he said to start with


Dai.....you, Paul and Jack Daniels!??!! mg: :lol:


----------



## liam0810

The butterscotch is good mate, i'm ordering choc mint brownie tomorrow as well. Will leave the jaffa cake for you lot as not a big fan of them! More of a bourbon biscuit kind of fella


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Dai.....you, Paul and Jack Daniels!??!! mg: :lol:


too much do you think??


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> The butterscotch is good mate, i'm ordering choc mint brownie tomorrow as well. Will leave the jaffa cake for you lot as not a big fan of them! More of a *bourbon biscuit* kind of fella


They are the best dipped in a nice cup of tea..... stop it jay get them thoughts out of your head:bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> too much do you think??


A little!!!! 



Jay.32 said:


> They are the best dipped in a nice cup of tea..... stop it jay get them thoughts out of your head:bounce:


 mg: Think chicken and brocolli, chicken and brocolli.................


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> A little!!!!
> 
> mg: Think chicken and brocolli, chicken and brocolli.................


 :blowme:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :blowme:


 mg: Chicken and brocolli........chicken and brocolli!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: Chicken and brocolli........chicken and brocolli!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :surrender:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> They are the best dipped in a nice cup of tea..... stop it jay get them thoughts out of your head:bounce:


Haha I know mate. 3 weeks in. Wait till your sitting at home watching man v food every night over and over again. Then going tescos in the day just to smell the freshly baked bread. That's when you know it's got bad!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Haha I know mate. 3 weeks in. Wait till your sitting at home watching man v food every night over and over again. Then going tescos in the day just to smell the freshly baked bread. That's when you know it's got bad!


I wont be going anywhere near tesco to smell the bakery.. Too much temptation lol


----------



## Jay.32

Tried practicing poses tonight... I got in a right 2 & 8 :lol:

Its hard to make sure every muscle is tense at the same time!! the side chest pose was looking great, until I looked down and seen that my legs wernt right.

I did notice that my legs are a bit behind my top half.. Im hoping when Im more cut, they will look a bit better.


----------



## Dai Jones

Is that coach going to help with poses aswell


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah, Im seeing him tonight.. but to be honest Dai, I know the poses, I just need to practice them! so theres not much he can do really... its down to me taking time out to practice regular.

Just did 30 mins fasted cardio on bike.


----------



## Jay.32

@TheProteinWorks Jaffa cake protein in oats is absolutely stunning :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> @TheProteinWorks Jaffa cake protein in oats is absolutely stunning :thumbup1:


You can get ya jaffa fix while not breaking the diet


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah, Im seeing him tonight.. but to be honest Dai, I know the poses, I just need to practice them! so theres not much he can do really... its down to me taking time out to practice regular.
> 
> Just did 30 mins fasted cardio on bike.


Yep hun, you really need to set aside time to practise, practise and then practise some more. And then practise some more!!!!!!!!

The more you do it, the more you will get used to doing it and you'll find time to fit it in. x

:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You can get ya jaffa fix while not breaking the diet


mmmmm this is true... but not as nice as the real thing


----------



## Jay.32

Yesterday trained shoulders, triceps & abbs..... strength was right up!! It was a really good session.

Depleting today... so I am fcking starving!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> mmmmm this is true... but not as nice as the real thing


Think of the end though hun, unlimited jaffa cakes whilst looking extremely buff, its a winner!!!! Not far off a month down now, getting there! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Think of the end though hun, unlimited jaffa cakes whilst looking extremely buff, its a winner!!!! Not far off a month down now, getting there! :thumb:


mmmmmm cant wait x


----------



## Jay.32

Trained chest, biseps & abbs fasted this morning. Felt week today for some reason..

Started clen on saturday..


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Trained chest, biseps & abbs fasted this morning. Felt week today for some reason..
> 
> Started clen on saturday..


Gonna be the clen making you weak m8, you gonna be burning up ya energy as well at BF, so just one of them things I reckon.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Gonna be the clen making you weak m8, you gonna be burning up ya energy as well at BF, so just one of them things I reckon.


ahh right.. its my first time using clen... so its a learning curve mate..


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> ahh right.. its my first time using clen... so its a learning curve mate..


I can't base that on experience, i've never used it, but from what I can make out about it, it's speeding up the metabolism, so that's gonna burn out energy stores a lot faster than normal.

I'm wondering if it would help to up your protein a bit to compensate. Best ask ya trainer about that one.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I can't base that on experience, i've never used it, but from what I can make out about it, it's speeding up the metabolism, so that's gonna burn out energy stores a lot faster than normal.
> 
> I'm wondering if it would help to up your protein a bit to compensate. Best ask ya trainer about that one.


I saw him friday, when he gave me new diet, and clen.. I will just have to drink more black coffee lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

my appetite goes up un clen...


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> my appetite goes up un clen...


same here


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> my appetite goes up un clen...





Dai Jones said:


> same here


enjoy Jay :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Nice 1 you b***ards :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Nice 1 you b***ards :cursing:


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained legs & Abbs, did fasted cardio, incline power walk for 30 mins

I was boiling hot in bed last night, went down stairs to check if I had left the heating on!!! then I realised it must be the clen!!


----------



## Dai Jones

yeh its the clen how much ya taking at the mo


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh its the clen how much ya taking at the mo


3 per day Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> 3 per day Dai


yep sound about right how the shakes?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yep sound about right how the shakes?


not had any shakes yet mate.. Had a few cramps though


----------



## 25434

Morning, just dropping in on a Tuesday...have a good 'en...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> not had any shakes yet mate.. Had a few cramps though


I was the other way around got the shakes after two tabs, you taking taurine for the cramps


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I was the other way around got the shakes after two tabs, you taking taurine for the cramps


no but i will be getting some :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Start of prep



Today



My fat belly has disapeared


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> My fat belly has disapeared


its cuz ya sucking it in

Joke.......looking good


----------



## Jay.32

cheers dai


----------



## Guest

Won't be long before the full set of abs are showing  Cutting up well m8


----------



## RACK

Coming along nicely there mate


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Coming along nicely there mate


cheers J, im so paranoid that im getting to small...


----------



## RACK

That's just standard on prep lol


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Won't be long before the full set of abs are showing  Cutting up well m8


cheers mate... top abbs are showing slightly


----------



## Jay.32

@Dai Jones I now have the fckin shakes... mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @Dai Jones I now have the fckin shakes... mg:


 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:


its murder trying to write my signiture


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> its murder trying to write my signiture


yeh the joy of working in a office


----------



## JANIKvonD

ello [email protected]


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> ello [email protected]


Hello trouble! How they hanging mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Hello trouble! How they hanging mate?


Low low low  how ya keeping today?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Low low low  how ya keeping today?


Stressed and feeling small!! Prep head fcuk


----------



## Jay.32

Fasted cardio 30 mins on bike


----------



## Jay.32

pm cardio 30 mins bike ride


----------



## mal

have a jaffa cake and fill out a bit :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> have a jaffa cake and fill out a bit :thumb:


dont fcking tempt me Mal :lol:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> dont fcking tempt me Mal :lol:


looking forward to the show? diets going well mate.


----------



## mal

this will keep you focused...


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> its murder trying to write my signiture


Lol, try putting make up on, or even worse, giving the cats their morning jabs :cursing: :lol:

Looking good hun, the hard works paying off. And its just a normal part of prep to stress about how your looking but try not to stress to much, relax, chill out and as long as your diet/training/gear is spot on, you'll be fine. x



And get the taurine and pottasium if you havent already!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Lol, try putting make up on, or even worse, giving the cats their morning jabs :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Looking good hun, the hard works paying off. And its just a normal part of prep to stress about how your looking but try not to stress to much, relax, chill out and as long as your diet/training/gear is spot on, you'll be fine. x
> 
> 
> 
> And get the taurine and pottasium if you havent already!!!!


Thanks hun... Yeah im sterting to understand how much of a head fck prep can be!!! hopefully I will settle into this prep in a few more weeks.

Will get some taurine and pottasium today..

Well its deplete day today.... and im fcking starving already :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

and just did 30 mins fasted cardio, bike ride


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Well its deplete day today.... and im fcking starving already :lol:


have you thought about using caffiene tabs or sugar free energy drinks to help with the hunger and fat loss


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> have you thought about using caffiene tabs or sugar free energy drinks to help with the hunger and fat loss


No Dai.. caffine tabs curb hunger do they??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> No Dai.. caffine tabs curb hunger do they??


well they do with me, I feel for ya to be honest mate deplete day and on Clen


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> well they do with me, I feel for ya to be honest mate deplete day and on Clen


I got the shakes like an alcoholic :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I got the shakes like an alcoholic :lol:


well don't drop the bottle like I did because of it :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> well don't drop the bottle like I did because of it :laugh:


was it white cider or whisky??? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> was it white cider or whisky??? :lol:


well the thing is I like them both :thumb: so haven't a clue


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> well don't drop the bottle like I did because of it :laugh:


Well, you know the solution for this situation Dai.......bum bag!!!!! :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained back & traps with 30 mins cardio, elevated power walking.

Yesterday was deplete day, and was a really difficult one!! was really craving a nice big meal. When I left the gym last night I felt absolutely fcked!

and when I walked through my front door, her in doors said I looked really ill..

So this morning, my butterscotch protein oats! went down a treat... I fcking wolfed it down..

Im now 4 weeks into my prep, and ive only had one cheat meal which was, steak, potato and veg! so not a big cheat really!! anyway Im taking my 2 daughters to the cinema and pizza hut tonight, and I will be having a propper cheat!! pizza, garlic bread and what ever else I can get my hands on!!! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well, you know the solution for this situation Dai.......bum bag!!!!! :whistling: :tongue:


don't start with the bum bag sh!t again keeks


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Last night trained back & traps with 30 mins cardio, elevated power walking.
> 
> Yesterday was deplete day, and was a really difficult one!! was really craving a nice big meal. When I left the gym last night I felt absolutely fcked!
> 
> and when I walked through my front door, her in doors said I looked really ill..
> 
> So this morning, my butterscotch protein oats! went down a treat... I fcking wolfed it down..
> 
> Im now 4 weeks into my prep, and ive only had one cheat meal which was, steak, potato and veg! so not a big cheat really!! anyway Im taking my 2 daughters to the cinema and pizza hut tonight, and I will be having a propper cheat!! pizza, garlic bread and what ever else I can get my hands on!!! :tongue:


Making me hungry now !!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

im going to fill my boots.. :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> im going to fill my boots.. :tongue:


They charge extra for that !


----------



## Dai Jones

pizza tonight yeh:


----------



## Jay.32

:lol: mmm wouldnt mind chewing on that


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> don't start with the bum bag sh!t again keeks


You talk crisp talk, I talk bum bag talk! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Jays desk............


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You talk crisp talk, I talk bum bag talk! :tongue:


O ok then


----------



## Suprakill4

Cardio. What's that?

Do you enjoy it mate. Can't remember the last time I done any but desperately need to add some. Getting out of breathe putting socks on aint healthy !!!!


----------



## Guest

OMG Keeks has officially taken revenge ! LOL

It's a jaffa-fest !


----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks you are so cruel :lol: x


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Cardio. What's that?
> 
> Do you enjoy it mate. Can't remember the last time I done any but desperately need to add some. Getting out of breathe putting socks on aint healthy !!!!


Yes mate, im getting used to doing it again now.. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Friday I had my first propper cheat in 4 weeks.. and lets just say I went a little crazy!!

I went to pizza hut and had large pepperoni 7 mushroom pizza, cheesy garlic bread and potato wedges!!

then took the kids to cinema, where I then ate, 2 kit kat chunky's and a large bag of peanut m&m's

And I really enjoyed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Friday I had my first propper cheat in 4 weeks.. and lets just say I went a little crazy!!
> 
> I went to pizza hut and had large pepperoni 7 mushroom pizza, cheesy garlic bread and potato wedges!!
> 
> then took the kids to cinema, where I then ate, 2 kit kat chunky's and a large bag of peanut m&m's
> 
> And I really enjoyed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


Blimey I think i'd have struggled with that lot !


----------



## Jay.32

I COULD OF ATE MORE MATE  I waited 4 weeks for that :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders & triceps...

fasted cardio was 30 mins incline power walking.

tonight will be another 30 mins incline power walking.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks you are so cruel :lol: x


 mg: It wasnt me!! You see, I gave @Dai Jones my log in details to upload a picture that I couldnt (me sporting my new bum bag) and it turns out he graffiti-ed your journal with loads of jaffa cakes pics. Can't believe that he did it to my journal and then to yours! :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: It wasnt me!! You see, I gave @Dai Jones my log in details to upload a picture that I couldnt (me sporting my new bum bag) and it turns out he graffiti-ed your journal with loads of jaffa cakes pics. Can't believe that he did it to my journal and then to yours! :whistling:


Oi don't start on me again....any way if I had your details keeks I wouldn't be posting pic's I'll be finding where ya live :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Also, Kitkat chunky!??!?! Not jealous at all! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Oi don't start on me again....any way if I had your details keeks I wouldn't be posting pic's I'll be finding where ya live :wub:


 :lol: I live in a quark factory, silly! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: It wasnt me!! You see, I gave @Dai Jones my log in details to upload a picture that I couldnt (me sporting my new bum bag) and it turns out he graffiti-ed your journal with loads of jaffa cakes pics. Can't believe that he did it to my journal and then to yours! :whistling:


 :lol: ok I will let you off... that bloody @Dai Jones :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: I live in a quark factory, silly! :thumb:


dooo:rolleyes: should of guest it


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: ok I will let you off... that bloody @Dai Jones :cursing:


I know i'm a right fooker sometimes


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: ok I will let you off... that bloody @Dai Jones :cursing:


Exactly, as Team Taffy mod, you need to sort out his journal grafitti-ing. :whistling:



Dai Jones said:


> I know i'm a right fooker sometimes


Yeah Dai, trying to get other folk into trouble! :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yeah Dai, trying to get other folk into trouble! :whistling:


wow how much love is in this journal for Dai today :blowme: .....


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> wow how much love is in this journal for Dai today :blowme: .....


 :lol: Bet you're scanning the internet right now for more jaffa cake, kitkat and crisp porn pics to actually graffiti our journals.

Awwww Dai, we love you really!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Bet you're scanning the internet right now for more jaffa cake, kitkat and crisp porn pics to actually graffiti our journals.
> 
> Awwww Dai, we love you really!


 :devil2:


----------



## Guest

Get the crisps on the go Dai !!!  We'll share a bag between us n eat it in front of the two preppy's here !


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Get the crisps on the go Dai !!!  We'll share a bag between us n eat it in front of the two preppy's here !


 :ban: :gun_bandana: :death:


----------



## Jay.32

One of our customers just came into my site, and gave me a big box of biscuits!! :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Get the crisps on the go Dai !!!  We'll share a bag between us n eat it in front of the two preppy's here !


 :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks the boys our getting there crisps out... lets get our abbs out instead :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks the boys our getting there crisps out... lets get our flab out instead :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Get the crisps on the go Dai !!!  We'll share a bag between us n eat it in front of the two preppy's here !


 mg: :cursing: 



Jay.32 said:


> One of our customers just came into my site, and gave me a big box of biscuits!! :cursing:


 mg: They weren't jaffa cakes were they?!



Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks the boys our getting there crisps out... lets get our abbs out instead :tongue:


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

@Dai Jones......Oi you cheeky sod!!!! But dont worry, Im not getting my flab out! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones......Oi you cheeky sod!!!! But dont worry, Im not getting my flaps out! :tongue:


gutting.

hows it going Jay?....progress pics?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones......Oi you cheeky sod!!!! But dont worry, Im not getting my flab out! :tongue:





JANIKvonD said:


> gutting.


:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> gutting.
> 
> hows it going Jay?....progress pics?


Not bad mate... progress pics are on page 194.. will get some more up in another 2 weeks time :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Not bad mate... progress pics are on page 194.. will get some more up in another 2 weeks time :thumb:


looking well mate! looking forward to the next set. hows the strength holding up?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> looking well mate! looking forward to the next set. hows the strength holding up?


Strength seems to be up and down mate.. that may be due to depleting.. starting to feel tired this week.

Trained abbs and fasted cardio this morning, 30 mins incline power walk. I also left my fcking phone on the the runner!!! just rang the gym and lucky for me it was still on the runner..

Im training chest & biseps tonight plus cardio.. So I will collect my phone then.


----------



## Keeks

Morning you silly bugger!! :tongue:

I think that might be diet brain kicking in, give it a few more weeks and you wont be able to put your socks on without some sort of clumsy disaster! Enjoy! 

And you will feel tired, just listen to your body though, early nights if needed and just dont overdo things. x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning you silly bugger!! :tongue:
> 
> I think that might be diet brain kicking in, give it a few more weeks and you wont be able to put your socks on without some sort of clumsy disaster! Enjoy!
> 
> And you will feel tired, just listen to your body though, early nights if needed and just dont overdo things. x


I think your right babe... over the last week ive been very forgetful and clumsy.. and now after every meal, Im still hungry :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I think your right babe... over the last week ive been very forgetful and clumsy.. and now after every meal, Im still hungry :cursing:


Yay!!!! But thats great, silly as it sounds. The hungry thing means your metabolisms sky high, good! And the clumsy thing, well, I guess a combination of tiredness and god knows, but the closer you get to show time, the worse it gets. Serious zombie mode will kick in, when you just about function, and when it does, just look in the mirror and its worth it hun! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yay!!!! But thats great, silly as it sounds. The hungry thing means your metabolisms sky high, good! And the clumsy thing, well, I guess a combination of tiredness and god knows, but the closer you get to show time, the worse it gets. Serious zombie mode will kick in, when you just about function, and when it does, just look in the mirror and its worth it hun! :thumb:


gets worse???? I got another 8 and a half weeks.. mg:

Im really loving my oats with jaffa cake protein... its my favourate meal at the moment...

Right on the 29th of this month me and my mate are going to cornwall for a surf weekend.. we are going friday morning and coming back sunday afternoon. He has a vw T5 camper van, so we will be staying on a campsite next to the beach. Obviously I will be keeping my diet clean.. But my mate will be drinking lots of alcohol in the night.. I cant stay totaly sober!!! so I was thinking I could have a few vodka and orange juices!!! or some red wine maybe???

Your thoughts please??????? :thumb:

The surf will be very good cardio


----------



## Keeks

Oh yes, it gets so much worse! :lol: I got to the stage last year where I was trying to pt my washing in the fridge! :lol:

Vodka or gin with slim line tonic is the best thing to have or maybe white wine.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Oh yes, it gets so much worse! :lol: I got to the stage last year where I was trying to pt my washing in the fridge! :lol:
> 
> Vodka or gin with slim line tonic is the best thing to have or maybe white wine.


why not red wine???

And I dont like tonic... is orange juice that bad???


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> why not red wine???
> 
> And I dont like tonic... is orange juice that bad???


Ive always been told not red wine, dont know why.

Orange juice is full of sugar, not ideal.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ive always been told not red wine, dont know why.
> 
> Orange juice is full of sugar, not ideal.


ok I will drink whisky straight..


----------



## Patsy

Yeah orange juice is full of fructose and not ideal to overload on mate. Stick with lime and soda water


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Yeah orange juice is full of fructose and not ideal to overload on mate. Stick with lime and soda water


straight whisky for me..... a true welsh man...


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> straight whisky for me..... a true welsh man...


Right, Im going to get all strict and rubbish now......be careful if you're drinking. Your body wont be used to it and it'll hit you and you will feel like death! And not just the hang over, Im talking about the following week. If you get drunk, you will feel like cr4p but then still have to diet and do all your training/cardio etc, and carrying that on during the week, at that stage in your prep, again, you will feel like death!!!!!

If you're feeling the tiredness now, and feel off on deplete day, then getting drunk when you're so far into prep, it really isn't ideal and it will take you a good while to bounce back.

Sorree for being boring but just a heads up. x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Right, Im going to get all strict and rubbish now......be careful if you're drinking. Your body wont be used to it and it'll hit you and you will feel like death! And not just the hang over, Im talking about the following week. If you get drunk, you will feel like cr4p but then still have to diet and do all your training/cardio etc, and carrying that on during the week, at that stage in your prep, again, you will feel like death!!!!!
> 
> If you're feeling the tiredness now, and feel off on deplete day, then getting drunk when you're so far into prep, it really isn't ideal and it will take you a good while to bounce back.
> 
> Sorree for being boring but just a heads up. x


I actually know you are spot on!!! I wont get drunk!! as I might drown the next day when surfing  . I will just have a coulpe and get typsy..xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I actually know you are spot on!!! I wont get drunk!! as I might drown the next day when surfing  . I will just have a coulpe and get typsy..xx


Good. And your tolerance level will be next to zero too so be careful with that too. Cant have you getting to far into prep and then things going pear shaped at this stage......I wanna see you in your show trunks! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Good. And your tolerance level will be next to zero too so be careful with that too. Cant have you getting to far into prep and then things going pear shaped at this stage......I wanna see you in your show trunks! x


well you will be putting my tan on misses :wink:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> well you will be putting my tan on misses :wink:


Only if you do mine! x :wink:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Only if you do mine! x :wink:


ok ok ok if I have too!!! :tongue: :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok ok if I have too!!! :tongue: :wub:


Of course you dont have too if you dont want. x :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

I almost feel like i'm intruding ! lol

But FOR GODS SAKE NO BOOZING !!!

Should be like me, a teetotaller  No more hangovers ever  Woop.

Seriously though m8, Keeks is bang on the money, you'll be hammered on a third of what you were used to, so be mindful of that


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I almost feel like i'm intruding ! lol
> 
> But FOR GODS SAKE NO BOOZING !!!
> 
> Should be like me, a teetotaller  No more hangovers ever  Woop.
> 
> Seriously though m8, Keeks is bang on the money, you'll be hammered on a third of what you were used to, so be mindful of that


Mate, I will only get typsy.. Its to risky when surfing.. them waves can be very hard work! especialy when you wipe out.


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Mate, I will only get typsy.. Its to risky when surfing.. them waves can be very hard work! especialy when you wipe out.


Good man. And yeah, ive never been surfing properly, but I get knackered swimming in the sea if there is a big surf up


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good man. And yeah, ive never been surfing properly, but I get knackered swimming in the sea if there is a big surf up


Its the best cardio you will ever do mate.. 3 hours fighting to get out to them waves is hard work..


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Its the best cardio you will ever do mate.. 3 hours fighting to get out to them waves is hard work..


If I tried it around here, would be 3 hours avoiding the dead animals n syringes n sh!t !


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> If I tried it around here, would be 3 hours avoiding the dead animals n syringes n sh!t !


My local surf spot is coney & rest bay in porthcawl... its not the best, but much cleaner than Barry island.. Theres no surf at Barry anyway.


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> My local surf spot is coney & rest bay in porthcawl... its not the best, but much cleaner than Barry island.. Theres no surf at Barry anyway.


That's the places I meant ! lol Rest bay ain't so bad, but i'd never go in the water at Sandy Bay/Coney Island beach. The druggies shoot up on the beach in the night, seen so many syringes n needles lying around there it's a joke. And I used to fish off that wall, I know what we used to throw in the water too ! LOL


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained chest & biseps..

pm cardio was 30 mins power walk.

Just had my oats with jaffa cake whey... fckin love the stuff :tongue:

Rest day today going to the cinema tonight to watch Parker.

This weekend I will be 8 weeks out, and will be seeing my coach friday night to see what changes need to be made to diet etc.. also changing my gear to short esters.. and starting my glutamine.


----------



## Keeks

:lol: Thats when you know you're well into dieting, you love protein porridge and literally count down the time until the next portion. The only carbs I have now are oats as they are so much nicer than either rice or sweet potato and satisfy my sweet tooth.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol: *Thats when you know you're well into dieting, you love protein porridge and literally count down the time until the next portion*. The only carbs I have now are oats as they are so much nicer than either rice or sweet potato and satisfy my sweet tooth.


yes.. its my favourate meal, the only thing that tastes nice at the mo..

if your having oats all through the day?? do you put protein in everyone of them??


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> yes.. its my favourate meal, the only thing that tastes nice at the mo..
> 
> if your having oats all through the day?? do you put protein in everyone of them??


Yeah I do, but not a full serving, I work it out in my macros, but Im only having 40g carbs for three days, then one high carb day of 120g carbs, so on low carb days, its a small portion at breakfast and small portion after training, then high carb day, bigger portion at those times with my chicken and almonds mid afternoon replaced with protein porridge. Only way I can survive prep diet is due to protein porridge.


----------



## Keeks

PS, new avi :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

45 mins fasted cardio this morning. 30 mins incline power walk and 15 mins bike.

Will be training legs and abbs tonight with another 30 mins cardio.

Had a bad day yesterday.. I was craving nice food like a herion addict needs a fix... I went to the cinema last night which was a big mistake!! there was loads of people all around me eating hot dogs, crisps and chocolate.... there was a group of teenage boys behind me eating eveything, I wanted to kill them all :cursing:

Anyway feeling better today...

Depleting today!!!


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> 45 mins fasted cardio this morning. 30 mins incline power walk and 15 mins bike.
> 
> Will be training legs and abbs tonight with another 30 mins cardio.
> 
> Had a bad day yesterday.. I was craving nice food like a herion addict needs a fix... I went to the cinema last night which was a big mistake!! there was loads of people all around me eating hot dogs, crisps and chocolate.... there was a group of teenage boys behind me eating eveything, I wanted to kill them all :cursing:
> 
> Anyway feeling better today...
> 
> Depleting today!!!


Bet you glad you ain't using tren atm ! lol Would have been murders.


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah... would be locked up now :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Meal 2, 6 egg white, 1 yolk and asparagus


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Meal 2, 6 egg white, 1 yolk and asparagus
> 
> View attachment 113938


 :cursing: Its touching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :cursing: Its touching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


god forbid :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :cursing: Its touching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


lmao!! brilliant. fuk knows how u get threw life mate


----------



## Keeks

Jeez, theres two things on that plate, and there's plenty of room to SEPARATE them as its not like the plates overcrowded. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I even separate my cats food when I serve that up for them, hate the cat meat touching the biscuits!!!!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> lmao!! brilliant. fuk knows how u get threw life mate


Jan.. you have banged on some size there mate... biseps looking very good :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Jeez, theres two things on that plate, and there's plenty of room to SEPARATE them as its not like the plates overcrowded. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I even separate my cats food when I serve that up for them, hate the cat meat touching the biscuits!!!!! :cursing: :lol:


ffs... its going to be so difficult when I move in with you babe :laugh: x


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> lmao!! brilliant. fuk knows how u get threw life mate


I cope, just about!!! 



Jay.32 said:


> ffs... its going to be so difficult when I move in with you babe :laugh: x


 :lol: Not at all, you'll have a special plate and will learn............FOOD DOESNT TOUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Jan.. you have banged on some size there mate... biseps looking very good :thumbup1:


cheers mate, 2weeks into blast & up 5kg pmsl...bloated to fuk though


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> I cope, just about!!!
> 
> :lol: Not at all, you'll have a special plate and will learn............FOOD DOESNT TOUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x :tongue:


Keeks this some serious OCD! Do you also have to turn the lights of 47 times so nobody in the family dies?


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Keeks this some serious OCD! Do you also have to turn the lights of 47 times so nobody in the family dies?


 mg: Dont be daft!!!!! Only 23 times per light switch!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> mg: Dont be daft!!!!! Only 23 times per light switch!


Well that's completely normal then!


----------



## Jay.32

Meal 3 chicken & asparagus.. @Keeks not touching x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Meal 3 chicken & asparagus.. @Keeks not touching x
> 
> View attachment 113946


the smudges on the plate is bound to p!ss her off lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> the smudges on the plate is bound to p!ss her off lol


 :lol:


----------



## Guest

God I couldnt do prep, those are mouthfuls for me ! I'd be going up the walls.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> the smudges on the plate is bound to p!ss her off lol


This^^^^^^^^^^ :lol:

And also, although good you have separated it, Im thinking we need to have 'how to separate food properly lessons'  xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> God I couldnt do prep, those are mouthfuls for me ! I'd be going up the walls.


exactly... do you now understand why I wanted to beat up them teenagers last night!!!???

Im climbing the walls some days... I darent go down on a girl!!! i would end up biting her clit off!!!


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> exactly... do you now understand why I wanted to beat up them teenagers last night!!!???
> 
> Im climbing the walls some days... I darent go down on a girl!!! i would end up biting her clit off!!!


I don't mind cutting, but comp prep would see me damage someone badly ! lol


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained legs with high reps to try and bring out definition.. also did 30 mins cardio

Had an early night.... to catch up on some rest.

Training back, traps and abbs tonight.


----------



## JANIKvonD

moanin Jayjay


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> moanin Jayjay


Bora da janyy

Whats on the menu today dude?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Bora da janyy
> 
> Whats on the menu today dude?


u really want to know my friend ? :lol: 

8am- 100g whey 100g oats

10am- 350g chicken 100g rice (got some seasoned chilli breadcrumbs for the chicken)

12.30am- 350g chicken 100g rice

3.30am- 100g whey few spoons of PB

6.30pm- not sure yet...home made curry maybe (500g chicken) & some sorta pudding 

10pm- 6-10whole eggs mashed in a cup with butter (see how hungry i am at this time)

you?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> u really want to know my friend ? :lol:
> 
> 8am- 100g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10am- 350g chicken 100g rice (got some seasoned chilli breadcrumbs for the chicken)
> 
> 12.30am- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 3.30am- 100g whey few spoons of PB
> 
> 6.30pm- not sure yet..*.home made curry maybe (500g chicken) & some sorta pudding *
> 
> 10pm- 6-10whole eggs mashed in a cup with butter (see how hungry i am at this time)
> 
> you?


Get out of my journal :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Just finished this meal, and it didnt touch the fckin sides.. but better than yesterday I suppose


----------



## PHMG

jesus christ...just realised you started this journal in 2009!!! Its been a long road!

I was 10 stone, fat and never seen a weight back then :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> jesus christ...just realised you started this journal in 2009!!! Its been a long road!
> 
> I was 10 stone, fat and never seen a weight back then :lol:


Yep,,, I had 2 atempts at competing previously.. but once failed with back injury.. and once with finance probs..

Touch wood all is going well this time.. show date is 11th may.. if all goes well I can then finally close this Journal :lol:


----------



## PHMG

Jay.32 said:


> Yep,,, I had 2 atempts at competing previously.. but once failed with back injury.. and once with finance probs..
> 
> Touch wood all is going well this time.. show date is 11th may.. if all goes well I can then finally close this Journal :lol:


You have never failed until you stop trying


----------



## Jay.32

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You have never failed until you stop trying


I like that way of looking at it  :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just finished this meal, and it didnt touch the fckin sides.. but better than yesterday I suppose
> 
> View attachment 114045


potatoes touching!!!!  @Keeks


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Get out of my journal :bounce:


LOL well you did ask !


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> potatoes touching!!!!  @Keeks


 mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You have never failed until you stop trying


you know all too well ya cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay! what is all that slossy sugary shyte over ur chicken!? your not suffering enough imo :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Jay! what is all that slossy sugary shyte over ur chicken!? your not suffering enough imo :lol:


cooked in a chilli sauce.. then taken out... so theyve just got a covering.. stops the chicken being so dry and bland


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Just finished this meal, and it didnt touch the fckin sides.. but better than yesterday I suppose
> 
> View attachment 114045


 :nono: :no: :angry:

Didnt touch the sides.......no, but the potato touched the chicken and the asparagus (if thats what it is) is also touching the potato.

Very disappointed hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Update.

Yesterday trained back and traps.

seen my coach, and he was very happy with how im looking. changed my gear to Med-Tech LEANEXTREME, Contains test prop 50mg, mast prop 50mg, tren ace 50mg, primo enan 50mg. I will be running 1ml eod. also 50mg anavar. and still running clen. starting glutamine tomorrow.

Next week I will be depleting for 4 days.. 2 days deplete 1 day normal, then another 2 days depleting.. Not looking forward to that.. on deplete days will be am & pm cardio


----------



## Dai Jones

Damn all change now


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Damn all change now


Yep just doing as Im told mate... there will me many more changes yet too I think mate lol.


----------



## Jay.32

STARVING


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders, triceps and did 30 mins fasted cardio. strength was good today..

Hoping to smash this weeks 4 days depleting... but I will need all your support and help guys :crying: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Trained shoulders, triceps and did 30 mins fasted cardio. strength was good today..
> 
> Hoping to smash this weeks 4 days depleting... but I will need all your support and help guys :crying: :lol:


i will try and do my bit....haven't a clue what like


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> i will try and do my bit....haven't a clue what like


No food porn in here off you!!! would be a good start Dai :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> No food porn in here off you!!! would be a good start Dai :lol:


Okay dokey


----------



## Guest

ok I wont mention the f word either !


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> No food porn in here off you!!! would be a good start Dai :lol:


so i wont mention tonights home made thai green curry? OK then


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Trained shoulders, triceps and did 30 mins fasted cardio. strength was good today..
> 
> Hoping to smash this weeks 4 days depleting... but I will need all your support and help guys :crying: :lol:


You'll be fine with depleting. Distract yourself if you're feeling hungry, and if that doesnt work, then the good old fashioned thing of necking a pint of water might help.....and its all extra water anyway so all good!


----------



## Tommy10

I BOUGHT QUARK AND BINNED IT - NASTY :death:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> so i wont mention tonights home made thai green curry? OK then


 :cursing: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> I BOUGHT QUARK AND BINNED IT - NASTY :death:


 mg: :cursing:  Thats a crime against quark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok Keeks, breath, stay calm, breath, stay calm....:sad:

Ok, what did you have it with? It can be nasty on its own, but mixed with flavouring, protein, all sorts and its lovely, no way should you BIN QUARK!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Have no mercy with him Keeks :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> mg: :cursing:  Thats a crime against quark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok Keeks, breath, stay calm, breath, stay calm....:sad:
> 
> Ok, what did you have it with? It can be nasty on its own, but mixed with flavouring, protein, all sorts and its lovely, no way should you BIN QUARK!!!!! :cursing:


was in tesco and stumbled accross it, bought a tub for me and the flatmate, ran all the way home all excited with my purchase,

tasted it and though hmmmm bit like Philly? added honey and walnuts was OK, dollop of jam was OK BUT wasnt inspired???

HEYLP ??


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Have no mercy with him Keeks :laugh:


Jay J ur face looks all BadBoyHunky :drool: diets working :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Jay J ur face looks all BadBoyHunky :drool: diets working :bounce:


thank you lover boy xx

face is getting thinner... I will start looking like a heroin addict soon lol


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> was in tesco and stumbled accross it, bought a tub for me and the flatmate, ran all the way home all excited with my purchase,
> 
> tasted it and though hmmmm bit like Philly? added honey and walnuts was OK, dollop of jam was OK BUT wasnt inspired???
> 
> HEYLP ??


Right......with most protein powders, its lovely. Also, MyProtein do flavdrops which make it taste amazing!!!! Also, if you crumble some oat cakes, add a little sweetener, then add some lemon flavouring to the quark, put it on top of the crumbled oat cakes, mini lemon cheescake!!!! :drool:

Or when making the sugar free jelly sachets, add some to that, set as usual and its quark jelly!

Or when cooking, just add some to sauces, adds a bit more protein to a meal and makes sauces creamier.

:crying: I miss quark. :crying:


----------



## Jay.32

Just did second sesh of cardio.. 3 mile run in the dark.. and then abbs.

seeing some more changes in the mirror today... :wink:


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Right......with most protein powders, its lovely. Also, MyProtein do flavdrops which make it taste amazing!!!! Also, if you crumble some oat cakes, add a little sweetener, then add some lemon flavouring to the quark, put it on top of the crumbled oat cakes, mini lemon cheescake!!!! :drool:
> 
> Or when making the sugar free jelly sachets, add some to that, set as usual and its quark jelly!
> 
> Or when cooking, just add some to sauces, adds a bit more protein to a meal and makes sauces creamier.
> 
> :crying: I miss quark. :crying:


OK :lol: :lol: :lol:

will give it another GO :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> OK :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> will give it another GO :bounce:


also, tesco quark is not the best anyway.. Morrisons or sainsbury are the best :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> also, tesco quark is not the best anyway.. Morrisons or sainsbury are the best :thumb:


My god, I thought I was going mad then when I read that and thought I havent written anything yet then realised.....you actually sound like me!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> My god, I thought I was going mad then when I read that and thought I havent written anything yet then realised.....you actually sound like me!!!!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: just :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained legs, and 30 mins fasted cardio

Didnt have much energy today, obviously due to depleting yesterday.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Trained legs, and 30 mins fasted cardio
> 
> Didnt have much energy today, obviously due to depleting yesterday.


are you using sugar free energy drinks to help I'm sure @RACK did when he was doing prep


----------



## RACK

I had the odd can of sugar free redbull at hand incase felt too knackered


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> are you using sugar free energy drinks to help I'm sure @RACK did when he was doing prep


No mate... just lots of strong black coffee :w00t:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> No mate... just lots of strong black coffee :w00t:


but is that throughout the day or just pre work out


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> but is that throughout the day or just pre work out


all day...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> all day...


A right and ya still got low energy wow, good on ya for getting throught it


----------



## Jay.32

Im not doing to bad... depleting 2 days on the trot is not going to be easy, no matter what I drink..


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Im not doing to bad... depleting 2 days on the trot is not going to be easy, no matter what I drink..


Unless it's vodka, then you will be too ****ed to care !


----------



## Keeks

Caffiene tablets and black coffee, only way to get through prep!


----------



## Jay.32

pm cardio done.. 25 mins on punch bag


----------



## Dai Jones

what are your carbs on deplete days 50g?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> what are your carbs on deplete days 50g?


If that dai..


----------



## Jay.32

2 days of depleting over, carb up today, just had a massive bowl of Jaffa cake Protein Porridge. thursday & friday depleting again.

Starting this Med-tech LEAN EXTREME today


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained Chest & biseps, and 25 mins cardio. carbing up yesterday after 2 days depleting Then training last night.. I was very happy with how I looked! very vasc.. seen some good changes this week.. Im looking forward to seeing how I look on saturday after depleting today and tomorrow.

This morning trained abbs, calves and 30 mins cardio. will be doing cardio again tonight.

Im happy with the way my body has changed of the last 6 weeks of prep.. If I keep going at this pace... I will be happy come show day.

Had a cheat last night.. a hand full of quality streets and a small pizza


----------



## liam0810

Glad that you're seeing the changes now.

If you're tired get some ephedrine in you!

Hows the practice posing going?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Glad that you're seeing the changes now.
> 
> If you're tired get some ephedrine in you!
> 
> Hows the practice posing going?


Cheers mate... I dont think my body needs any more drugs lol,... I will stick to strong coffee and dig deep.

To be honest I havent been practicing much, I just got no time, this prep is effecting the whole family.. kids are not getting enough of my attention. I will have to try do it late at night when they are all in bed.

Last night did 45 mins cardio. Then had an EPIC FAIL... I went out the kichen to make my last meal before bed, scram eggs, buyt right next to me was a terrys chocolate orange I had for my birthday in feb... I couldnt help myself, I opened it to just have one slice! but I ate half of it like an etheopian!! I had no control... and it was a deplete day... really not happy with myself.

Today trained Back, and 30 mins fasted cardio.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers mate... I dont think my body needs any more drugs lol,... I will stick to strong coffee and dig deep.
> 
> To be honest I havent been practicing much, I just got no time, this prep is effecting the whole family.. kids are not getting enough of my attention. I will have to try do it late at night when they are all in bed.
> 
> Last night did 45 mins cardio. Then had an EPIC FAIL... I went out the kichen to make my last meal before bed, scram eggs, *buyt right next to me was a terrys chocolate orange I had for my birthday in feb... I couldnt help myself, I opened it to just have one slice! but I ate half of it like an etheopian!! I had no control... and it was a deplete day... really not happy with myself.*
> 
> Today trained Back, and 30 mins fasted cardio.


uhhh ohhhhh  just gotta undo the damage there id say mate & add extra cardio ? how u feeling bud ? x


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> uhhh ohhhhh  just gotta undo the damage there id say mate & add extra cardio ? how u feeling bud ? x


was feeling good until I did that ...

Mind you 4 days depleting this week has not been easy..

this prep is draining me and my bank account :cursing:


----------



## RACK

It's a slip up mate, do a bit of extra cardio and learn from it.

I found prep mega expensive too


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> It's a slip up mate, do a bit of extra cardio and learn from it.
> 
> I found prep mega expensive too


Expensive as fck John... and still 7 weeks to go mg:


----------



## Keeks

Dont beat yourself up too much hun, its a slip up, and tbh, you've done so well upto now. Learn from it and HIDE ALL CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Dont beat yourself up too much hun, its a slip up, and tbh, you've done so well upto now. Learn from it and HIDE ALL CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!


its been there since feb... and I havent touched it... then I just had no control... Just feels Like Ive fcked a whole week up


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> its been there since feb... and I havent touched it... then I just had no control... Just feels Like Ive fcked a whole week up


You see hun, you've got the self control and have used it all this time. Its a little slip, and hasnt fcked the week up, dont dwell on it. Move on, put it behind you, chin up and lets smash the rest of this prep!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> was feeling good until I did that ...
> 
> Mind you 4 days depleting this week has not been easy..
> 
> this prep is draining me and my bank account :cursing:





RACK said:


> It's a slip up mate, do a bit of extra cardio and learn from it.
> 
> I found prep mega expensive too


i woulda thought less food would = less expensive?.....but theres no doubt extra p!sh in there i wouldnt have a clue about


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> i woulda thought less food would = less expensive?.....but theres no doubt extra p!sh in there i wouldnt have a clue about


Well that's what I thought. Unless you are doubling up on whey shakes etc.


----------



## Jay.32

Had a quiet weekend with the kids,

Tonight training legs.... and some cardio.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Had a quiet weekend with the kids,
> 
> Tonight training legs.... and some cardio.


hows progress mate


----------



## Patsy

Pics Jay mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Progress is still going well... but Im feeling ****... will get my head back in the game this week..

will be taking more pics at the end of the week... I dont like taking the to regular! if your only seeing little change it fcks with your head.. If you leave more time between pics, bigger difference makes you feel better and work harder..IMO


----------



## Guest

Keep it up m8 ! Not far off now.


----------



## Patsy

You will look back at the end of this prep and realise how fast it goes by mate, trust me, look its almost april already!


----------



## JANIKvonD

whens the show again mate, may?


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> whens the show again mate, may?


May 11th I think, week before expo.


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah may 11th another 7 weeks... I will get there some how lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah may 11th another 7 weeks... *I will get there some how lol*


Start walking now then and you will be :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah may 11th another 7 weeks... *I will get there some how *lol


u got this mate


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> u got this mate


cheers Jan


----------



## Jay.32

And its shoulders and tris tonight not legs... im losing the plot


----------



## Patsy

Be honest mate, is this prep alot more mentally challenging than you thought?


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Be honest mate, is this prep alot more mentally challenging than you thought?


It's certainly more mentally challenging than I thought ! And i'm not doing it ! tbh I couldn't do it.


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Be honest mate, is this prep alot more mentally challenging than you thought?


it has its ups and downs.. you feel great then you have a bad day or 2 feeling like sh!t and what do we all like to do when we feel like sh!t? (eat comfort food) and because you cant eat comfort food it fcks you up more.. im starting to come out of the downs now.. slowly feeling better :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> It's certainly more mentally challenging than I thought ! And i'm not doing it ! tbh I couldn't do it.


the first 5 weeks was a piece of p!ss, I sailed through it... but then it got tuff lol.

Its not fair on the family either... they have to go through it with you.. the poor fckers feel guilty eating nice stuff infront of me... because I growl at them :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> it has its ups and downs.. you feel great then you have a bad day or 2 feeling like sh!t and what do we all like to do when we feel like sh!t? (eat comfort food) and because you cant eat comfort food it fcks you up more.. im starting to come out of the downs now.. slowly feeling better :thumb:


Your doing good mate, stick with it it will be so worth it, atleast you will be shredded for the summer! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Your doing good mate, stick with it it will be so worth it, atleast you will be shredded for the summer! :thumb:


yep mate in shape for summer................if we have a summer lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> yep mate in shape for summer................if we have a summer lol


Mate if we dont have a summer you have to bring summer to you, get to ibiza or somewhere, hot weather and abs = fanny lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah may 11th another 7 weeks... I will get there some how lol


You will get there hun..........I'll blooming drag you kicking and screaming if I have too! :tongue: 7 weeks will fly, and soon you'll be in the mind frame of 'Oh heck mg: ......I need more time to get ready' and the days and week really do zoom by then!

You're doing great, stick with it and think of the end, its in sight and its ace!


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained shoulders & triceps..

Legs tonight


----------



## JANIKvonD

how u getting on bud? ya snowed in lol


----------



## Jay.32

No snow here Jan..

Seen my coach last night and he was well happy with how Im looking!!! and said Im well on target. YIPPEEEE!!! he also said Im holding on to my mass really well.

Considering I was feeling very sh!tty with alot of head fck.. I now feel 100% better.

Im depleting for 2 days this week, Diet has changed very slightly.

Last night trained legs & abbs.


----------



## Keeks

:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

brilliant stuff mate, abs n veins poking out yet?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant stuff mate, abs n veins poking out yet?


Yeah veins are mental when training.. outline of abbs are showing..

Ive will be seeing coach again in a week and a half... will take some pics then


----------



## Jay.32

Trained abbs & did 30 mins fasted cardio


----------



## Guest

Bet you can't wait for the 11th of May to come now m8 !


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Bet you can't wait for the 11th of May to come now m8 !


It cant come quick enough fella.... then Im going to eat like a fckin pig... and crash on the sofa for atleast a week :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> It cant come quick enough fella.... then Im going to eat like a fckin pig... and crash on the sofa for atleast a week :laugh:


Can I join you and I'll bring my own suitcase of food?! Not a piece of brocolli in sight. Only Im not moving for at least a month, and then it all starts again! :crying:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Can I join you and I'll bring my own suitcase of food?! Not a piece of brocolli in sight. Only Im not moving for at least a month, and then it all starts again! :crying:


Course you can...... bring jaffa cakes ......... :wink: xxxxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Course you can...... bring jaffa cakes ......... :wink: xxxxx


Just a suitcase full of jaffa cakes and no clothes?! Ok then.  x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Just a suitcase full of jaffa cakes and no clothes?! Ok then.  x


thats my girl xx


----------



## UK1989

Which class you competing in mate?

Got 3 of my buddies doing the Novice Class in Batley 11th May..


----------



## Keeks

Preps bloody hard, then it gets harder, then it gets even harder, but the harder it gets, the better it gets and the results speak for themselves and it does make it all worthwhile when you look in the mirror and see what you see. 

Progress pics.......fantastic progress!!!! :thumb:



:bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Bl00dy hell what a difference in those pics :thumb:


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Looking brilliant matey. Leaning out nicely.


----------



## Keeks

Looking good isn't he?! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

woooow.....HUGE difference there mate!!!!! superb


----------



## Guest

That's fking nuts how much of a difference there is.

I smell a rather insane bulking cycle when this is all over I bet ! haha


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks guys.. really appreciate your comments.. the hard work seems to be paying off.. im still fckin starving though..

And thanks @Keeks babe, for putting pics up for me..

Well I had a good weekend away sufing.. very good cardio.. But I did have one of my biggest wipe outs and nearly drowned.. it was very fcking scarey..

Sh!t my pants..

Feel drained tonight, the surf really took it out of me.


----------



## Jay.32

First pic start of prep 6 weeks ago.... second pic taken thursday


----------



## Keeks

Your hard works definately paying off hun, looking so much different, looking ace! :thumb:

Rest up now, and safe cardio only, lol! You'll really start feeling it now so get rest when needed. 6 weeks to go!! :bounce: xxx


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> First pic start of prep 6 weeks ago.... second pic taken thursday
> 
> View attachment 115823
> View attachment 115822


Looking good mate so proud of you, Keep it up fella not long now, you are looking awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Looking good mate so proud of you, Keep it up fella not long now, you are looking awesome :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, appreciate your comments :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

This morning trained shoulders & triceps.. and did 30 mins fasted cardio, incline power walk.

Im depleting today, so will be doing another cardio sesh tonight.

Strength is still good.


----------



## JANIKvonD

good easter bud?....u behave ?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> good easter bud?....u behave ?


Had a little cheat yesterday tyrumasso desert... I know I spelt that wrong before you start lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Had a little cheat yesterday tyrumasso desert... *I know I spelt that wrong before you start *lol


im a spastic too mate so fuk knows :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Trained abbs, and 30 mins fasted cardio.. depleting today.

Pic taken in gym


----------



## Dai Jones

so you are a bit of a big cvnt....delts look good mate


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> so you are a bit of a big cvnt....delts look good mate


Thanks Dai.. through this prep I was very worried about losing alot of mass, as I wasnt as big as I wanted to be from the start.. But Im happy with how well Ive held on to it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## JANIKvonD

agree with dai on the delts mate...looking braw. cuts doing you massive justice bud, cant wait to start mine now tbh lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> agree with dai on the delts mate...looking braw. cuts doing you massive justice bud, cant wait to start mine now tbh lol


Dont wait................. start it now... get cut for the summer


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Dont wait................. start it now... get cut for the summer


lol na mate, hols in oct so plenty time to bulk then cut


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> First pic start of prep 6 weeks ago.... second pic taken thursday
> 
> View attachment 115823
> View attachment 115822


awesome transformation Jay !!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> awesome transformation Jay !!


Cheers tommy


----------



## Jay.32

Last night

Trained legs and 30 mins cardio

Today

Trained back, traps & rear delts

After 2 days depleting and training before food this morning, was hard work! didnt have much energy.

Really enjoyed my first meal of oats with Protein..

Looking forward to carbing up again today.


----------



## Jay.32

Depleting today.. so normally would be fasted am cardio. then pm training and cardio..

My alarm went off at 5.45 this morning... and decided to have 5 more minutes... which I didnt wake back up for an hour :laugh:

So I will increase tonights cardio time to compensate


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Depleting today.. so normally would be fasted am cardio. then pm training and cardio..
> 
> My alarm went off at 5.45 this morning... and decided to have 5 more minutes... which I didnt wake back up for an hour :laugh:
> 
> So I will increase tonights cardio time to compensate


 :lol: Oh dear!! But I can totally understand......I reckon I'd have an extra 5 minutes in your bed too. :whistling: :lol:

Nearly weekend anyway so you can have a rest then. And another week nearly done now! See, they're flying now! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh dear!! But I can totally understand......I reckon I'd have an extra 5 minutes in your bed too. :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Nearly weekend anyway so you can have a rest then. And another week nearly done now! See, they're flying now! :thumb:


Id have an extra day if you were in there!! :devil2: xx


----------



## Jay.32

Trained chest & biseps with 45 mins cardio.


----------



## JANIKvonD

how ya feeling today mate?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> how ya feeling today mate?


Better now Ive had some carbs lol.. all good mate. only 5 weeks this sat... so I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel lol.

Hows you mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Took these last night... but it was depleted, so looking flat.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Better now Ive had some carbs lol.. all good mate. only 5 weeks this sat... so I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel lol.
> 
> Hows you mate?


lol fuukin'el..not long now  im ok mate...stressful day its turned into



Jay.32 said:


> Took these last night... but it was depleted, so looking flat.
> 
> View attachment 116453
> View attachment 116454


deffo about there mate


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> lol fuukin'el..not long now  im ok mate...stressful day its turned into
> 
> deffo about there mate


cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Took these last night... but it was depleted, so looking flat.
> 
> View attachment 116453
> View attachment 116454


Looking ace hun!!!!! :thumb: Good work! xxx


----------



## Jay.32

@Milky cheers for sorting Journal... and rep comments.. appreciate that mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> @Milky cheers for sorting Journal... and rep comments.. appreciate that mate :thumbup1:


I have my uses mate, not just banning fu*kers :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> I have my uses mate, not just banning fu*kers :lol:


pmsl .... your a big softy :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

5 weeks left from tomorrow. Im having the weekend off from gym, to spend some time with the kids... so will be a little rest..

Taking the kids to the Circus tomorrow.. Ive never been to the circus myself, so hope its good.


----------



## Jay.32

Took these last night after carbing up yesterday.. I think my chest looks a bit fuller


----------



## Keeks

Enjoy the circus and the rest hun, well deserved! Recharge ya batteries ready to get stomping the streets next week.  x


----------



## Jay.32

If its warm enough :lol: :laugh: xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> If its warm enough :lol: :laugh: xx


Soft a4se!! Get wrapped up and get stomping, no excuses......and grow a pair!!! :tongue: x


----------



## dt36

Looking good Jay.

Jumped in this thread really late, so got to ask what class you doing?

Love the Nabba Wales show, as it's always a good day...


----------



## Jay.32

dt36 said:


> Looking good Jay.
> 
> Jumped in this thread really late, so got to ask what class you doing?
> 
> Love the Nabba Wales show, as it's always a good day...


cheers fella.. doing the first timers..

where you from?


----------



## dt36

South Wales mate.

First Timers is always a good class to watch. Really competitive too, as there are so many different heights ranges and sizes in there.

Good luck, and I hope you enjoy it. :thumb:

Subbing this thread now...


----------



## Jay.32

dt36 said:


> South Wales mate.
> 
> First Timers is always a good class to watch. Really competitive too, as there are so many different heights ranges and sizes in there.
> 
> Good luck, and I hope you enjoy it. :thumb:
> 
> Subbing this thread now...


Nice 1 mate... are you going to the show? what part of south wales?


----------



## dt36

Yes, hoping to do either Pre judging or Night Show. Not sure which yet.

Upper end of the Rhymney Valley mate.


----------



## Jay.32

say hello when you see me.. as I wont recognise you unless you got that decca shirt on :lol:


----------



## 25434

Blimming Eck...look at you in your avi.....looking great.....but...but....pull your pants up you'll catch cold..... 

Nice going...


----------



## Jay.32

Flubs said:


> Blimming Eck...look at you in your avi.....looking great.....but...but....pull your pants up you'll catch cold.....
> 
> Nice going...


Thanks flubs :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Had a weekend break away from the gym... today I will be smashing back into training mode..

Back & traps tonight, with some cardio.


----------



## Dai Jones

Feel better from having a break?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Feel better from having a break?


No mate.. I ended up working on my T4 and sorting the front and back garden ready for the summer.... so Im more knackered than normal lol.

I find it hard to just do nothing.. So it was just a break from the Gym ... I did take the kids to the circus for a couple of hours saturday afternoon.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> No mate.. I ended up working on my T4 .


latley I've been so tempted to my a t4 or Merc sprinter for a project


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> latley I've been so tempted to my a t4 or Merc sprinter for a project


Thats what im doing to My T4.. I insulated the back walls over the weekend..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Thats what im doing to My T4.. I insulated the back walls over the weekend..


is yours the combi or just a normal van


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> is yours the combi or just a normal van


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 116881


A right, I fancy a combi so its a family car to


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> A right, I fancy a combi so its a family car to


This will be my surf bus... camper. Im keeping my car so this will just be for surfing or for camping trips.. Im putting a rock & roll bed, cooker, sink etc. will be a full camper with awning..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> This will be my surf bus... camper. Im keeping my car so this will just be for surfing or for camping trips.. Im putting a rock & roll bed, cooker, sink etc. will be a full camper with awning..


sounds good:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> sounds good:thumb:


And it will be my escape when needed :wink: if you catch my drift Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> And it will be my escape when needed :wink: if you catch my drift Dai


O yes


----------



## Guest

You gonna take that camper van drifting ? Bit top heavy innit ?


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You gonna take that camper van drifting ? Bit top heavy innit ?


I'll try anything once :lol:


----------



## dt36

Bro, do you even drift? 

I am just about in the process of doing a MK1 Escort. Just payed £500 for an absolute rotten shell, but it's got the bits and log book for transplanting to a spaceframe.

The Missus is going to go mental in about 10 mins when she gets in, so I am cooking her steak and chips to sweeten her a bit.


----------



## Jay.32

Trained back & traps, with 30 mins cardio..

Depleting tomorrow


----------



## Jay.32

30 mins Fasted cardio this morning.... and trained abbs

Tonight will be legs and cardio..


----------



## Guest

How the fk you got the strength to even get outta bed is beyond me !


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How the fk you got the strength to even get outta bed is beyond me !


Ive shocked myself with this prep mate lol


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Ive shocked myself with this prep mate lol


I bet. Also bet you'll not wanna go through it again though ! Lol


----------



## 3752

all the best with the rest of the Prep mate i will be judging the show so will look out for you on the day


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> all the best with the rest of the Prep mate i will be judging the show so will look out for you on the day


Oh no... if Ive upset you in the past, im very sorry paul... :lol: be kind.

Will be good to see you there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> Oh no... if Ive upset you in the past, im very sorry paul... :lol: be kind.
> 
> Will be good to see you there mate :thumbup1:


lol it would not matter if we were best mates or hated enemies mate i judge without bias, i will judge you against the others on stage, if you want some honest feedback after come over and grab me.....


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> lol it would not matter if we were best mates or hated enemies mate i judge without bias, i will judge you against the others on stage, *if you want some honest feedback after come over and grab me*.....


Yes would appreciate that paul.. I know a few points that will be lacking.. one being my legs are a bit behind.. and I dont have the mass I was hoping for!! so Im just going to try and smash my condition.. Im treating this first show as a learning curve. :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Pscarb said:


> all the best with the rest of the Prep mate i will be judging the show so will look out for you on the day


Paul, you kipping over or travelling. Spare room here mate if needed, but is a fair drive from Barry.

Oh hang on, last time I let you use my room you splattered my shower in Dreamtan :lol:


----------



## 3752

dt36 said:


> Paul, you kipping over or travelling. Spare room here mate if needed, but is a fair drive from Barry.
> 
> Oh hang on, last time I let you use my room you splattered my shower in Dreamtan :lol:


ha ha you said you would not mention that again lol

no mate i am staying over in Bristol as i have to drive to southport the day after to judge the North West show but thanks for the offer buddy....

are you going to the show mate? be good to catch up?


----------



## Keeks

Pscarb said:


> ha ha you said you would not mention that again lol
> 
> no mate i am staying over in Bristol as i have to drive to southport the day after to judge the North West show but thanks for the offer buddy....
> 
> are you going to the show mate? be good to catch up?


Ahh, you're judging the Northwest show? Would really appreciate some feedback after if possible please?


----------



## 3752

Keeks said:


> Ahh, you're judging the Northwest show? Would really appreciate some feedback after if possible please?


No problem at all i aim to be constructive but blunt as long as that is ok find me after and i will give you my honest opinion, i believe that any judge should be confident enough in his or her's judging to be able to explain why he or she placed a competitor where they did.......the trouble is most of the time the competitor do not like to hear the truth.....


----------



## Keeks

Pscarb said:


> No problem at all i aim to be constructive but blunt as long as that is ok find me after and i will give you my honest opinion, i believe that any judge should be confident enough in his or her's judging to be able to explain why he or she placed a competitor where they did.......the trouble is most of the time the competitor do not like to hear the truth.....


Thank you, and to be honest, blunt and to the point is the best way and the only way to know where you're going wrong and what points you need to work on. How will you improve and bring a better package to the stage the next time if you dont listen to conctructive criticism that you get. I got feed back last season and then went away and worked on the areas that needed it, as I will do again this season, and although a slow process, its the only way to continually improve.


----------



## 3752

Keeks said:


> Thank you, and to be honest, blunt and to the point is the best way and the only way to know where you're going wrong and what points you need to work on. How will you improve and bring a better package to the stage the next time if you dont listen to conctructive criticism that you get. I got feed back last season and then went away and worked on the areas that needed it, as I will do again this season, and although a slow process, its the only way to continually improve.


as long as it is process it does not matter, it took me 14yrs to reach the British finals but once i got there i never failed to qualify in the following 9yrs.........slow progress is still progress......

i like your attitude.....it is refreshing to hear


----------



## dt36

Pscarb said:


> ha ha you said you would not mention that again lol
> 
> no mate i am staying over in Bristol as i have to drive to southport the day after to judge the North West show but thanks for the offer buddy....
> 
> are you going to the show mate? be good to catch up?


Yes mate, will be coming down to the show. Not sure if day or night yet, but will let you know. Will be good to catch up, as it's been a while.


----------



## Keeks

Pscarb said:


> as long as it is process it does not matter, it took me 14yrs to reach the British finals but once i got there i never failed to qualify in the following 9yrs.........slow progress is still progress......
> 
> i like your attitude.....it is refreshing to hear


You've got to be like that though dont you, at the end of the day its a competition and you are stepping on stage to be judged, so therefore you need to be able to accept and take on board what the judges say and think, and not take it as a personal attack which some do and I really cant understand. You learn from what they say, go away, and then can come back better, its for your own benefit and its what you need to hear.

My goal is to get to the Brits one day, and ultimately the Universe, but will only do that if I continue to progress and develop my weak areas, and can only do that from knowing my weak points, as you cant always see it yourself, therefore I see feedback as a very important part of it all.


----------



## 3752

Keeks said:


> You've got to be like that though dont you, at the end of the day its a competition and you are stepping on stage to be judged, so therefore you need to be able to accept and take on board what the judges say and think, and not take it as a personal attack which some do and I really cant understand. You learn from what they say, go away, and then can come back better, its for your own benefit and its what you need to hear.
> 
> My goal is to get to the Brits one day, and ultimately the Universe, but will only do that if I continue to progress and develop my weak areas, and can only do that from knowing my weak points, as you cant always see it yourself, therefore I see feedback as a very important part of it all.


i agree with you and you would think this would be common sense unfortunately not for some, i found myself finishing off a few conversations last year after the NW with "well if you do not want to know the truth don't ask"


----------



## Jay.32

Last night trained legs and 30 mins cardio..

Depleting again today, so did fasted cardio this morning and will be training shoulders & triceps, with 30 mins cardio tonight.

Feeling small today, but thats probably due to depleting for 2 days... carb up tomorrow yay!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Pscarb said:


> i agree with you and you would think this would be common sense unfortunately not for some, i found myself finishing off a few conversations last year after the NW with "well if you do not want to know the truth don't ask"


I can imagine, Ive seen it and know it happens quite a lot, and like you said, if you dont want to know, then dont ask, but then theres no telling some people and they will only ever hear what they want to, which isnt ideal when competing, but it takes all kinds I guess!


----------



## Guest

Not like this retard then ! lol


----------



## Jay.32

Last night after my second day on the trot, depleting.... I felt very drained, I was on the sofa at home thinking of not bothering going to the gym. Before I had chance to decide, I had a phone call from one of my tenants saying the boiler wasnt working¬!! so I had to go and look at it. When I arrived the boiler was doing everything it should bar firing up.. I did all I could with no success:cursing: I then phoned the Gas engineer I use and aranged for him to come out..

Jut before leaving I did one more check... I went in the cupboard under the stairs to find the gas valve!! which was berried under shoes and junk.. and yes the valve had been hit off by all the junk being stuffed in the cupboard.. (MESSY FCKERS)

Anyway I was happy that I didnt have to fork out for a new boiler, as it is an old one.

When I left there, even though I felt so drained, I decided to go to the gym.. and something very strange happened... even though I had depleted for 2 days and felt like sh!t I was lifting more weight than I have through the whole prep... felt very strong and got a great pump..

I trained Shoulders & triceps.. with 30 mins cardio.

Its carb up day today with no gym or cardio.... relax time!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

good to hear your still feeling strong


----------



## Jay.32

Cheers Dai


----------



## big silver back

Looking forward to seeing you up there mate! for what i hear everybodys coming out of the woodwork to compete this year, i think the mr classes are gonna be very good by the sounds of it!!


----------



## dt36

I think the 40s might be a hot class this year with some seasoned guys around now.

How's the carb up Mate. You feeling fuller?


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Looking forward to seeing you up there mate! for what i hear everybodys coming out of the woodwork to compete this year, i think the mr classes are gonna be very good by the sounds of it!!


cheers mate... well I hope the first timers class isnt to good lol...


----------



## Jay.32

dt36 said:


> I think the 40s might be a hot class this year with some seasoned guys around now.
> 
> How's the carb up Mate. You feeling fuller?


yeah.. was so nice to get some carbs down me... depleting again today :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks cardio this morning was outdoor power walking along the coast at Porthcawl & Rest bay.

started raining on the way back.. :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4

Doing well mate. Chest looks good in last pics.

I'm only day 4 into diet n fcuked already lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Doing well mate. Chest looks good in last pics.
> 
> I'm only day 4 into diet n fcuked already lol.


what diet you doing?? prep for show??

cheers


----------



## Suprakill4

Cutting mate and no not for a show. With life's problems had lately I needed aomething to focus as completely went off rails not eating and drinking silly ammounts. Also had zero appetite so Jim got me dieting as makes perfect sense at the minute. Was fed up of forcefeeding and throwing up meals etc so it's a nice change.

Abs starting to become visible already as drop a hell of alot of water. No aas apart from cruise dose test so will prob look tragic by the end as I don't have enough muscle to look good lean anyway but will give it a shot. Gives Jim the oppertunity to trial some things with me for when I do a show next year hopefully.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Cutting mate and no not for a show. With life's problems had lately I needed aomething to focus as completely went off rails not eating and drinking silly ammounts. Also had zero appetite so Jim got me dieting as makes perfect sense at the minute. Was fed up of forcefeeding and throwing up meals etc so it's a nice change.
> 
> Abs starting to become visible already as drop a hell of alot of water. No aas apart from cruise dose test so will prob look tragic by the end as I don't have enough muscle to look good lean anyway but will give it a shot. Gives Jim the oppertunity to trial some things with me for when I do a show next year hopefully.


well all the best with it mate... You seem more possative.. so thats a good sign.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah well things are being sorted with the missus mate so heads getting straight and I'm motivated again. How long untill your comp?


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah well things are being sorted with the missus mate so heads getting straight and I'm motivated again. How long untill your comp?


4 weeks tomorrow... cant wait until its over now to be honest mate.... this prep has not been easy.. I want my body and mind!! back to myself.. wanna be able to do what ever the fck I want... and eat what I want lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Anyone prepping you?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> 4 weeks tomorrow... cant wait until its over now to be honest mate.... this prep has not been easy.. I want my body and mind!! back to myself.. wanna be able to do what ever the fck I want... and eat what I want lol


Not long now hun, last push, and these next 4 weeks will fly......just keep it together, head in prep mode and you'll get there. And just think of when you do get there and just what you'll have achieved, it'll be worth it. 

Then you can think about all that lovely food and rest! :thumb:

xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Anyone prepping you?


Yes mate, a local guy who prepped 8 of last years competiters for last years show..


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Not long now hun, last push, and these next 4 weeks will fly......just keep it together, head in prep mode and you'll get there. And just think of when you do get there and just what you'll have achieved, it'll be worth it.
> 
> Then you can think about all that lovely food and rest! :thumb:
> 
> xxx


Thanks boss, youve been my rock.. :thumbup1: x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks boss, youve been my rock.. :thumbup1: x


And you've been mine. :thumb: xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Trained chest & biseps, with 30 mins cardio..

starting to see some good seperation in my arms..


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Trained chest & biseps, with 30 mins cardio..
> 
> starting to see some good seperation in my arms..
> 
> View attachment 117578
> View attachment 117579
> View attachment 117580
> View attachment 117581


Lookin good! :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Cwrtainly looking lean J


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks @CJ & @Keeks.

Getting slightly paranoid now that it's only 4 weeks away!! Will I be ready in time :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

You'll be ready! You're looking good now, lean and vascular, good shape.

A lot can be done in 4 weeks especially at this stage in prep, and this is where a lot can be learnt too.

Firstly, I know its easier said than done but try and chill out, and dont panic about things, try and stay as chilled and as much into prep mode as you can, try and blank out everything else as much as you can.

Secondly, adjust carbs straight away, monitor closely and keep adjusting if needed. And look at your cardio too, increase if you feel you need to, or if doing all steady state, maybe add some HIIT in there too, or even a few tabata sessions.

Some people lose at a steady state throughout prep, up unti lthe very end, some people come in ready a few weeks out and just maintain over the last few weeks, and for some people, they plateau and then its all comes together at the end, everyones different and this part is a crucial learning curve, monitor things over this next month closely and record everything, pics etc, and you'll learn a lot.

But you will be fine and you will be ready! You're nearly there now, and although this next month will fly, its still a long time in terms of prep.


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking excellent mate


----------



## Patsy

@Jay.32 and @Keeks

Make sure you both take as many pics as possible, not gonna be able to make it back home to the Welsh on the 11th (is it?) moving house in 2 weeks so not possible to put money aside unfortunately


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Trained chest & biseps, with 30 mins cardio..
> 
> starting to see some good seperation in my arms..
> 
> View attachment 117578
> View attachment 117579
> View attachment 117580
> View attachment 117581


Take that fcuking thumb ring off ffs :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Oxford university.....really


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> @Jay.32 and @Keeks
> 
> Make sure you both take as many pics as possible, not gonna be able to make it back home to the Welsh on the 11th (is it?) moving house in 2 weeks so not possible to put money aside unfortunately


I'll be getting as many pics as poss in my super fab bikini!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> I'll be getting as many pics as poss in my super fab bikini!!!! :bounce:


Ffs i need to be judging these comps seriously lol!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking really good on last pics mate. Nice Seperation in delt chest tie in.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking really good on last pics mate. Nice Seperation in delt chest tie in.


thanks mate


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Take that fcuking thumb ring off ffs :lol:


patsy you dont miss a trick... did you notice the wet patch around my bolok area? I didnt shake properly after my last p!ss :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> looking excellent mate


thanks Jan :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> thanks Jan :thumbup1:


whats the wifey saying about it?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the wifey saying about it?


we wont go there mate... my house is like korea at the moment misiles!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Trained back & traps last night, and then went to see my coach! And now feel much better. He said Ive come in tighter, and also have veins in my back, which I didnt have last week!

So it looks like I was just getting paranoid again..

things have changed a bit... for the next week or so I will be do 2 deplete days, two off, 2 on 2 off etc..


----------



## Jay.32

Trained legs, and 30 mins incline power walk for cardio..

Im glad this second day of depleting is nearly over... will be starting Masteron tomorrow.. running it along side my lean extreme mon, wed and fridays..


----------



## Jay.32

Trained shoulders 7 triceps this morning.. was hard work after 2 days depleting..

Picked up some dream tan.. going to look at trunks tonight..


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows the posing going mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Ive not been doing it enough.. but Im getting there.. Im working away this weekend in Bournemouth.. so I will practice every night in hotel room

I wont have anything special routine wise.. it will just be compulsary poses and a few others.


----------



## Jay.32

Just picked up my dream tan.. so much money for a poxy little tub of tan lol.

got to order trunks tomorrow..


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Just picked up my dream tan.. so much money for a poxy little tub of tan lol.
> 
> got to order trunks tomorrow..


Lol, at least you dont have to fork out an obscene amount for a tiny bikini!!!! I had to contemplate selling a kidney to pay for mine! :cursing: :lol:

Which shade tan did you get?


----------



## Jay.32

babe im furious at paying £25 for trunks.. im not tight by any means but.... that small amount of cloth for £25


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> babe im furious at paying £25 for trunks.. im not tight by any means but.... that small amount of cloth for £25


You kidding??!?!!? £25?!?! Thats nothing to what Ive spent on my bikinis! :crying: Seriously, Im still thinking about flogging my kidney!


----------



## Jay.32

how much????


----------



## Keeks

Put it this way, I dont think a kidney would cover it, lol!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> babe im furious at paying £25 for trunks.. im not tight by any means but.... that small amount of cloth for £25


Should of got a used par


----------



## Suprakill4

Dai Jones said:


> Should of got a used par


Ive got a red one he could have had. It's a g-string though.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Ive got a red one he could have had. It's a g-string though.


Hey stringfellow...


----------



## Jay.32

Taken last night after carbing up


----------



## Dai Jones

Suprakill4 said:


> Ive got a red one he could have had. It's a g-string though.


I think he might take you up on that


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Taken last night after carbing up
> 
> View attachment 118201


jesus! looking good mate defo chest now:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Taken last night after carbing up
> 
> View attachment 118201


Looking ace hun, really good shape and looking leaner. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Looking good pal! 3 weeks to go! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks Guys...

getting nervous now though lol


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Guys...
> 
> getting nervous now though lol


I'm 9 weeks out and nervous as fcuk! by 3 weeks i'm gonna be a wreck!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Guys...
> 
> getting nervous now though lol


I bet, I'm getting nervous just thinking about cutting


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I'm 9 weeks out and nervous as fcuk! by 3 weeks i'm gonna be a wreck!


Mate im dreading being on that stage on my own... the line up with others doesnt bother me that much.. as attention will be on others aswel.. but on my own mg:

Im bound to trip over and fall flat on my face.


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> Taken last night after carbing up
> 
> View attachment 118201


as promised mate....

your looking leaner and more vascular which is a good sign after a carb up, your stomach is not as dry as i would expect but this could be the twist in the pose or the carb up, i would need to see a more front on pic to give you a better assesment.......can i ask what types of food do you carb up with??


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking great on chest delts and arms. Stomach looks a little bloated probably from the carbup? Are you using the same carbs to carb up as you use in the diet. Remember reading that its not a great idea to add in carbs your not usually having for a carb up as can really bloat you and your not sure how you will react to them.


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> as promised mate....
> 
> your looking leaner and more vascular which is a good sign after a carb up, your stomach is not as dry as i would expect but this could be the twist in the pose or the carb up, i would need to see a more front on pic to give you a better assesment.......can i ask what types of food do you carb up with??


Thanks Paul

white potato, sweet potato, brocoli and asparagus


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking great on chest delts and arms. Stomach looks a little bloated probably from the carbup? Are you using the same carbs to carb up as you use in the diet. Remember reading that its not a great idea to add in carbs your not usually having for a carb up as can really bloat you and your not sure how you will react to them.


Yes mate..

thanks for comments :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

@Pscarb these were taken about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Jay.32

I see what yo mean Paul.. about stomach.. these were my concerns before asking you to look..

Over the last 3 weeks everything has been coming in tighter.. but my stomach has been coming in slower than everything else.


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> white potato, sweet potato, brocoli and asparagus


 personally i would not carb up with fibrous veg as this will slow the carbs shuttling into the muscle something you don't want......


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> personally i would not carb up with fibrous veg as this will slow the carbs shuttling into the muscle something you don't want......


Just potato then mate?


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> I see what yo mean Paul.. about stomach.. these were my concerns before asking you to look..
> 
> Over the last 3 weeks everything has been coming in tighter.. but my stomach has been coming in slower than everything else.


what cardio do you do?? you are lean mate and leaner now than these pics from a few weeks ago this is obvious, you might need to step it up a notch for the next few weeks though....



Jay.32 said:


> Just potato then mate?


yes mate if you are carbing up then just use this, veg should be used on lower carb days for the fullness it gives from the fibre but this is not needed when you are carbing up as the spuds will do this....


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> what cardio do you do?? you are lean mate and leaner now than these pics from a few weeks ago this is obvious, you might need to step it up a notch for the next few weeks though....
> 
> yes mate if you are carbing up then just use this, veg should be used on lower carb days for the fullness it gives from the fibre but this is not needed when you are carbing up as the spuds will do this....


Ive been depteting 2 to 4 days per week, last week was 2. this week will be 4. on deplete days I do fasted cardio am 30 mins incline power walk, then after pm training I do another 30 mins incline power walk. sometimes on normal days I will chuck in 45 mins on bike.

Thanks for the carb info.. will sort this from now.


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been depteting 2 to 4 days per week, last week was 2. this week will be 4. on deplete days I do fasted cardio am 30 mins incline power walk, then after pm training I do another 30 mins incline power walk. sometimes on normal days I will chuck in 45 mins on bike.
> 
> Thanks for the carb info.. will sort this from now.


if it was me (and it is not) but if it was i would employ HIIT 20min twice a day 6 days a week this will make a big difference in the next 2-3 weeks, don't want to mess with your head mate as you are lean but i think stepping up a notch is needed in the final few weeks....


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> if it was me (and it is not) but if it was i would employ HIIT 20min twice a day 6 days a week this will make a big difference in the next 2-3 weeks, don't want to mess with your head mate as you are lean but i think stepping up a notch is needed in the final few weeks....


Ok, to be honest a change will be good... im so board of 30 mins power walk.. it feels like 3 hours.

I will chuck in 20 mins run twice a day.. and 20 mins fast bike for a bit of change too..

Appreciate this Paul.

Hope top chat on the day :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> Ok, to be honest a change will be good... im so board of 30 mins power walk.. it feels like 3 hours.
> 
> I will chuck in 20 mins run twice a day.. and 20 mins fast bike for a bit of change too..
> 
> Appreciate this Paul.
> 
> Hope top chat on the day :thumbup1:


do this mate on a bike or Rower (both are better than running due to joints)

2.5min warmup = moderate pace

repeat below 6 times

30 seconds full sprint

2 minutes moderate pace

2.5min cooldown = moderate pace

you will burn a few less calories than 45 min slow a steady but you will burn much more fat, it is very hard but put the time in now and then you will not have any regrets come show time.....

good luck


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> do this mate on a bike or Rower (both are better than running due to joints)
> 
> 2.5min warmup = moderate pace
> 
> repeat below 6 times
> 
> 30 seconds full sprint
> 
> 2 minutes moderate pace
> 
> 2.5min cooldown = moderate pace
> 
> you will burn a few less calories than 45 min slow a steady but you will burn much more fat, it is very hard but put the time in now and then you will not have any regrets come show time.....
> 
> good luck


x6 results in 30 mins? Am I correct?


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> x6 results in 30 mins? Am I correct?


??

you do the warmup then do the 30 second sprint/2 minutes moderate pace 6 times then do a 2.5min cool down so in total with warmup and cool down you do 20 min in total....


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> ??
> 
> you do the warmup then do the 30 second sprint/2 minutes moderate pace 6 times then do a 2.5min cool down so in total with warmup and cool down you do 20 min in total....


Got it..

Ive been having a cheat meal once per week.. a pasta! or instead of a cheat a bar of choc.

Should I now cut this out for last 3 weeks?

cheers paul


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> Got it..
> 
> Ive been having a cheat meal once per week.. a pasta! or instead of a cheat a bar of choc.
> 
> Should I now cut this out for last 3 weeks?
> 
> cheers paul


i would but what i would do is go low/medium carb through the week then on a saturday increase the carbs via clean sources for the day do this for this weekend then just run right through but be careful not to go to low as you will not need to what are you daily numbers?


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> i would but what i would do is go low/medium carb through the week then on a saturday increase the carbs via clean sources for the day do this for this weekend then just run right through but be careful not to go to low as you will not need to what are you daily numbers?


If Im honest Paul.. ive done this whole prep with out weighing anything.. just judging it. On a normal carb day, I would say around 400 carbs. On a deplete day

Half a cup of oats with protein for first meal.. then 5 other meals are 175g chicken with 3 sticks of asparagus.


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> If Im honest Paul.. ive done this whole prep with out weighing anything.. just judging it. On a normal carb day, I would say around 400 carbs. On a deplete day
> 
> Half a cup of oats with protein for first meal.. then 5 other meals are 175g chicken with 3 sticks of asparagus.


i am not sure how this is possible but this is what you have done it is to late in the game to not do it, the problem i see with this approach is that you could be eating 500g carbs or 300g there is no consistency how do you know your chicken is 175g?

just do what you have been doing mate as i said to late in the day to begin a new thing.......i would add the cardio though


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> i am not sure how this is possible but this is what you have done it is to late in the game to not do it, the problem i see with this approach is that you could be eating 500g carbs or 300g there is no consistency how do you know your chicken is 175g?
> 
> just do what you have been doing mate as i said to late in the day to begin a new thing.......i would add the cardio though


Ok paul.. thanks for all the info. Im sure the extra cardio and removing the fibrous carbs on carb up day will make a difference! I will also cut out the cheats.

I can only improve with this.

Again thanks for taking time out today to point me in the right direction..

Look forward to seeing you on the day. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Just did 20 mins HIIT cardio on bike... and now im feeling a pump in my legs...


----------



## big silver back

The big 3 week count down is round the corner mate! hows the nerves? Some good advice off Paul there butty, he knows is sh1t ill give him that!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> The big 3 week count down is round the corner mate! hows the nerves? Some good advice off Paul there butty, he knows is sh1t ill give him that!! :thumbup1:


Hey big fella... ****ting myself about getting on the stage on my own.. not so worried about being in the line up.. But I am starting to look forward to it..

And cant wait for some fckin nice food..

Yeah thats why I spoke to paul, coz he tells it as it is.. and thats what I need now.

Im not happy with my legs, there a bit behind, but theres nothing I can do about that now..

When you getting back on the stage?


----------



## big silver back

Ha ha yeah craving are a git aint they!!! Dont worry mate enjoy every second of it you've earned it and you'll love it when your up there i promise. Everyone has week points but you have to start somewhere and you will always improve for you next outing. Im getting on stage in about 3 weeks mate :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Ha ha yeah craving are a git aint they!!! Dont worry mate enjoy every second of it you've earned it and you'll love it when your up there i promise. Everyone has week points but you have to start somewhere and you will always improve for you next outing. Im getting on stage in about 3 weeks mate :laugh:


lol your doing the NABBA aswell you sneak ha. what class?


----------



## big silver back

Well not 100% yet tbh, ive had a bad knee injury which has plagued me right through my prep so im not at my best but if i look near enough i may tip my hat in, not sure what class yet if i do compete :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk sake is it only 3 weeks away now?!


----------



## Jay.32

Update...

Been working away in Bournemouth since friday. And this has turned into a nightmare!! Thursday night I cooked enough chicken meals for the whole of friday, But half way to bournemouth, I realised I forgot the food I cooked!! I was staying in a hotel, and didnt realise how difficult it would be living like that with my diet.

So basicly Ive been living off protein shakes, rice cakes and what ever sources I could find. I did do HIIT cardio in the mornings, runnning along the beach. but the only gym available you had to be a member..

Not sure weather Ive put on any weight from weekend but I certainly havent lost any..

So My head is in a mess with paranoire about being so close to the show.

Im starting a new gym tomorrow... so will try and get my head back in the game and work twice as hard to recover from weekend..


----------



## Keeks

Eeek, you can pull it back hun, you now just have to work your ass off and dont stress about it.

Last few weeks now so absolutely nail it, you too can be as miserable, tired and bad tempered as me......come on hun....stick with it!  x


----------



## Jay.32

thanks Keeks.. but i cant really count the last week.. so I have alot to pull around now.. But I am going to give it my all... but dont think it will be enough.

feel like sh!t


----------



## Keeks

Chin up, and work your ass off hun! All you can do now is put as much effort as possible, so you know at least you gave it your all, and just dont give up.

I feel beyond cr4p too, but gotta keep pushing. x


----------



## Jay.32

Did fasted HIIT cardio this morning.

Will be starting new gym at 9am, chest & biseps today.


----------



## Suprakill4

Stop with all the fucning negativity. Get ya head down and smash it as much as you can. All you can do is your best so no point stressing over it. Stress is stupidly counter productive in bodybuilding.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Stop with all the fucning negativity. Get ya head down and smash it as much as you can. All you can do is your best so no point stressing over it. Stress is stupidly counter productive in bodybuilding.


cheers mate... I need all the pushing you guys can give me now.. as I feel like sh!t


----------



## Dai Jones

we're all behind ya mate as you are the only one out of the TT crew who is competing


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks Dai..

Feel a little better after training... and also spoke to two of my mates who are competing in my show.. they made me feel a bit more at ease and offered some help for on the day..

Just got to pull my finger out now.


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> cheers mate... I need all the pushing you guys can give me now.. as I feel like sh!t


Good. Don't talk about it, don't worry about it, do what you can and out in as much effort as if physically and mentally possible plus a little more!!!!

Routing for you mate. At the end of the day regardless of any result from a comp, you will be in the best shape of your life by far, isn't that what bodybuilding is about? Constant progression, looking better each year etc. your a winner already mate, see people all the time that bodybuild in my gym, big ole bvggers but they lack the motivation and commitment to diet so will never achieve anything and just be bloated all the time.

Think of the rebound too, that's what is helping keep me focused on my cut, I havnt once deviated from the diet, every cardio session I do an extra 30 seconds just so I know I have done it and nailed it. Easy mate. Not long to go.


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> Update...
> 
> Been working away in Bournemouth since friday. And this has turned into a nightmare!! Thursday night I cooked enough chicken meals for the whole of friday, But half way to bournemouth, I realised I forgot the food I cooked!! I was staying in a hotel, and didnt realise how difficult it would be living like that with my diet.
> 
> So basicly Ive been living off protein shakes, rice cakes and what ever sources I could find. I did do HIIT cardio in the mornings, runnning along the beach. but the only gym available you had to be a member..
> 
> Not sure weather Ive put on any weight from weekend but I certainly havent lost any..
> 
> So My head is in a mess with paranoire about being so close to the show.
> 
> Im starting a new gym tomorrow... so will try and get my head back in the game and work twice as hard to recover from weekend..


if this happens again go to the nearest super market and get the following

Couscous

Oats

Whole earth PB

Tuna

set of food scales

there are good carb sources there decent protein and fats, all of it can be prepped in your room by boiling the kettle, i am on the road for a good 2-3 nights 2-3 weeks every month and i only take the food for that day i am travelling you can prep out of a hotel Hell i have done it for 14yrs it just takes preparation buddy.....

as for now stop thinking negative if you have done harm to your physique and if you stuck to your numbers you will not have then there will be no harm done other than in your head......so knuckle down and get there.....

best of luck...


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> if this happens again go to the nearest super market and get the following
> 
> Couscous
> 
> Oats
> 
> Whole earth PB
> 
> Tuna
> 
> set of food scales
> 
> there are good carb sources there decent protein and fats, all of it can be prepped in your room by boiling the kettle, i am on the road for a good 2-3 nights 2-3 weeks every month and i only take the food for that day i am travelling you can prep out of a hotel Hell i have done it for 14yrs it just takes preparation buddy.....
> 
> as for now stop thinking negative if you have done harm to your physique and if you stuck to your numbers you will not have then there will be no harm done other than in your head......so knuckle down and get there.....
> 
> best of luck...


Thanks Paul.. Lets just say its a lesson learnt..

As you say, I need to get a possative mind set again! and nail this the best I can.. Thanks again for dropping in to give me a little kick! its really what I need right now. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Good. Don't talk about it, don't worry about it, do what you can and out in as much effort as if physically and mentally possible plus a little more!!!!
> 
> Routing for you mate. At the end of the day regardless of any result from a comp, you will be in the best shape of your life by far, isn't that what bodybuilding is about? Constant progression, looking better each year etc. your a winner already mate, see people all the time that bodybuild in my gym, big ole bvggers but they lack the motivation and commitment to diet so will never achieve anything and just be bloated all the time.
> 
> Think of the rebound too, that's what is helping keep me focused on my cut, I havnt once deviated from the diet, every cardio session I do an extra 30 seconds just so I know I have done it and nailed it. Easy mate. Not long to go.


Cheers mate... what youve just said makes alot of sense! I can now only make the best of a bad situation and get on with it!!!

So the push Im getting from you lot is whats keeping me going.. I need to stop thinking Im a failure, and get on with it.


----------



## Jay.32

Today trained legs and did 20 mins fasted HIIT cardio.


----------



## big silver back

Like Paul said the only damage done is in your head! at this stage in the game you could go on a 2 day chocolate binge and apart for a bit of water retention it wouldnt make any difference to you physique butty your metabolism is on fire now. Just stick with it and enjoy the ride not long to go!!


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Like Paul said the only damage done is in your head! at this stage in the game you could go on a 2 day chocolate binge and apart for a bit of water retention it wouldnt make any difference to you physique butty your metabolism is on fire now. Just stick with it and enjoy the ride not long to go!!


This is what I need to hear right now!!! nice one Dean.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Feel better being back at work, back in a routine


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Feel better being back at work, back in a routine


how was the sunny south coast anyway?


----------



## Sambuca

PMA mate!!!!


----------



## Guest

Man I dunno how the fk you are keeping it going, but you are ! Fair play.


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> how was the sunny south coast anyway?


Bournemouth beach was nice mate... but I didnt think much of the rest of it..

And it broke my routine, staying in hotel.

Im off to Porthcawl this weekend with the family, staying in a luxury caravan.. so I will be able to cook all my food and relax. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Man I dunno how the fk you are keeping it going, but you are ! Fair play.


thanks fella..

By the way guys, how do I multi quote?? so I can reply to all of you in one post???


----------



## Jay.32

Trained back, traps and did fasted cardio this morning at 6am

Also went to see my prep guy last night... He said I have improved since he saw me last time, but said I could of improved more if I had had the balls up in Bournemouth.. So not all is lost.

He gave me a possitive push.. which has made me feel a little better..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> thanks fella..
> 
> By the way guys, how do I multi quote?? so I can reply to all of you in one post???


click on the persons qoute bottom right it looks like this... "+


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> click on the persons qoute bottom right it looks like this... "+


cheers Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Dai


Dim problem


----------



## Jay.32

When I get my energy back... Im going to give you a clip round the ear :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> When I get my energy back... Im going to give you a clip round the ear :lol:


me?...wtf


----------



## Patsy

Just calling in to see how my best welsh mate is!

Not just saying this mate as a moral boost as its the truth, you have done so well mate and im really proud of you, been some time in the making since we first joined but your almost there, will all be so worth it soon to be in the best shape of your life, we are all rooting for ya especially me 

Just thinking of the rebound too mate, a gram of gear per day and doing crushed up lines of var! happy days :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Just calling in to see how my best welsh mate is!
> 
> Not just saying this mate as a moral boost as its the truth, you have done so well mate and im really proud of you, been some time in the making since we first joined but your almost there, will all be so worth it soon to be in the best shape of your life, we are all rooting for ya especially me
> 
> Just thinking of the rebound too mate, a gram of gear per day and doing crushed up lines of var! happy days :lol:


cheers Pat.. the torture is nearly over lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Pat.. the torture is nearly over lol


Until the next time mate lol

Im seriously thinking of running a 10 week sust and var cycle to get back in the swing of things


----------



## Jay.32

go for it fella... summers coming


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> go for it fella... summers coming


Im always wondering about my bp mate but i think most of that was down to my "lifestyle" I dont realy drink anymore or do anyother things so i might just see how it goes, also the length of my previous cycles were ridiculous so maybe shorter cuts will be ok? i hope anyway


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Pat.. the torture is nearly over lol


Torture....you love it really! :lol:

As everyones said, we're all rooting for you and really proud of you, dig deep now and just think, two weeks and its nearly done. xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:



> Torture....you love it really! :lol:
> 
> As everyones said, we're all rooting for you and really proud of you, dig deep now and just think, two weeks and its nearly done. xxx


Thanks hun.... the 2 weeks will drag lol


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> thanks fella..
> 
> By the way guys, how do I multi quote?? so I can reply to all of you in one post???


You see the speech bubble bottom right of a post yeah ? Click all the posts you wanna quote using that, then the final one click on reply with quote and they'll all be there


----------



## dt36

Not long now Jay. Keep it going Mate as it's all downhill now...


----------



## Jay.32

dt36 said:


> Not long now Jay. Keep it going Mate as it's all downhill now...


I'm plugging away at it mate


----------



## Jay.32

Trained abbs & cardio


----------



## Jay.32

Not been sleeping very well lately.. didnt sleep a wink last nigh!!

6am did cardio, will be going back to the gym at 9.15 to train shoulders & triceps, then go through posing with my mate whos also competing in the Nabba.


----------



## Suprakill4

You getting ya head down mate or still being a little b1tch? lol 

Not long, keep smashing away! You have considerably more mass than me, i think i overestimated how much muscle i have judging on how tiny i look now.

Do you have people asking if your ill because face has got real skinny? Im getting it non stop at work its doing my head in.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Not been sleeping very well lately.. didnt sleep a wink last nigh!!
> 
> 6am did cardio, will be going back to the gym at 9.15 to train shoulders & triceps, then go through posing with my mate whos also competing in the Nabba.


good, get the posing down! your mates first times too or seasoned mate?



Suprakill4 said:


> You getting ya head down mate or still being a little b1tch? lol
> 
> Not long, keep smashing away! You have considerably more mass than me, i think i overestimated how much muscle i have judging on how tiny i look now.
> 
> Do you have people asking if your ill because face has got real skinny? Im getting it non stop at work its doing my head in.


u competing too mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

JANIKvonD said:


> good, get the posing down! your mates first times too or seasoned mate?
> 
> u competing too mate?


NOOOOOOO!!!!! Im years off that mate. No mass to me.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Suprakill4 said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!! Im years off that mate. No mass to me.


get tae fuk :lol: your a beast mate...plenty mass. u just cutting atm then i take it?


----------



## Suprakill4

JANIKvonD said:


> get tae fuk :lol: your a beast mate...plenty mass. u just cutting atm then i take it?


Nahh i havnt mate. Look tiny now i am cutting, crazy difference  Hopefully could fill out with a carbup, will see after tomorrows cheats.

Got it all in my journal logging the cut mate with diet etc.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> *You getting ya head down mate or still being a little b1tch? lol *
> 
> Not long, keep smashing away! You have considerably more mass than me, i think i overestimated how much muscle i have judging on how tiny i look now.
> 
> Do you have people asking if your ill because face has got real skinny? Im getting it non stop at work its doing my head in.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

trained chest 7 biseps... with 30 mins cardio


----------



## Bad Alan

Alot of people say sleep is ****e when very lean, lucky for me mines always rubbish so hopefully won't effect too much later on.

Keep plugging Jay all that graft will pay off VERY soon, got final week plan's sorted yet for manipulations etc? Routine nailed?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> trained chest 7 biseps... with 30 mins cardio


how many biceps?


----------



## Jay.32

Trained legs & 20 mins HIIT cardio

Not feeling good today.. think im coming down with this bug thats going around... thats all I need right now.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Trained legs & 20 mins HIIT cardio
> 
> Not feeling good today.. think im coming down with this bug thats going around... thats all I need right now.


cheer up son  all be over soon.

how u looking now?...i wish you'd do pics every week


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> cheer up son  all be over soon.
> 
> how u looking now?...i wish you'd do pics every week


No pics till the end now mate..

Trunks came on the weekend... not much of them... fcking tiny lol

Only just organised my routine... practiced it for 1 hr.. and will do 1 hour a day until show.

I need someone to put my music on one cd an cut it for me??? I know Ive left this so late!!


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> No pics till the end now mate..
> 
> Trunks came on the weekend... not much of them... fcking tiny lol
> 
> Only just organised my routine... practiced it for 1 hr.. and will do 1 hour a day until show.
> 
> I need someone to put my music on one cd an cut it for me??? I know Ive left this so late!!


Good lad...stay underground with pics now


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> No pics till the end now mate..
> 
> Trunks came on the weekend... not much of them... fcking tiny lol
> 
> Only just organised my routine... practiced it for 1 hr.. and will do 1 hour a day until show.
> 
> I need someone to put my music on one cd an cut it for me??? I know Ive left this so late!!


good stuff. hope someone from here will video it for us to see!


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff. hope someone from here will video it for us to see!


My gym normally video it as there is quite a few from there competing..


----------



## Suprakill4

Hope things are good with you mate. Looking forward to comp pics.

Glad ya practicing the routine I would prob have to practice it for a year and still fcuk it up with nerves. I dernt do anything in public, even have to get the missus to ask for the cinema tickets when we go, fcuking wierdo lol.


----------



## Guest

Less than 2 weeks now m8 ! Almost there


----------



## Jay.32

Been laying low and getting on with prep.... one week left...


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Hope things are good with you mate. Looking forward to comp pics.
> 
> Glad ya practicing the routine I would prob have to practice it for a year and still fcuk it up with nerves. I dernt do anything in public, even have to get the missus to ask for the cinema tickets when we go, fcuking wierdo lol.


Im the same mate... im pooing myself about getting on that stage on my own... especialy with @Pscarb scary eyes stairing at me lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Im the same mate... im pooing myself about getting on that stage on my own... especialy with @Pscarb scary eyes stairing at me lol


Bet you will enjoy it mate. Condition come in?


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Bet you will enjoy it mate. Condition come in?


Yeah.. got a little xmas tree at the bottom of my back...

My coach says I should dry out nicely!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah.. got a little xmas tree at the bottom of my back...
> 
> My coach says I should dry out nicely!!!


Put some fcuking pics up then ya tease!


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Put some fcuking pics up then ya tease!


not till show time..

Im actually looking forward to growing again now...


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> not till show time..
> 
> Im actually looking forward to growing again now...


You and me both mate, dieting can kiss my shaven a$$!!


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> not till show time..
> 
> Im actually looking forward to growing again now...


you all set now jay....


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> you all set now jay....


I think so mal... my shape my not impress everyone else, but its the best shape ive been in... so im happy. Ive made a few mistakes in this prep, but ive learnt from them.

Havent got much size, but im lean..


----------



## 3752

Jay.32 said:


> Im the same mate... im pooing myself about getting on that stage on my own... especialy with @Pscarb scary eyes stairing at me lol


i am not that bad when people meet me 



Jay.32 said:


> Yeah.. got a little xmas tree at the bottom of my back...
> 
> My coach says I should dry out nicely!!!


was not aware you had a coach buddy hope he does not think i was stepping on his toes with the advice i gave??


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> I think so mal... my shape my not impress everyone else, but its the best shape ive been in... so im happy. Ive made a few mistakes in this prep, but ive learnt from them.
> 
> Havent got much size, but im lean..


Who gives a fcuk what others think. Do you train for you, or for every tom d1ck and harry out there?????

I think you look bl00dy good mate, did on the last pics anyway, and now your leaner will be very impressive! SMASH IT!!!!!!! Routing for you mate and looking forward to your rebound. Wouldnt mind having a chat with you about what you have planned for it at some point.


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> i am not that bad when people meet me
> 
> was not aware you had a coach buddy hope he does not think i was stepping on his toes with the advice i gave??


No not at all Paul.. He's not a ukm member.. He's a local guy who prepped 8 of the guys last year and a few of us this year.

Im looking forward to your feed back mate, as I know you tell it as it is!!! and I respect that.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Who gives a fcuk what others think. Do you train for you, or for every tom d1ck and harry out there?????
> 
> I think you look bl00dy good mate, did on the last pics anyway, and now your leaner will be very impressive! SMASH IT!!!!!!! Routing for you mate and looking forward to your rebound. Wouldnt mind having a chat with you about what you have planned for it at some point.


Cheers mate.. Ive not planned what Im going to do after the show yet.... well apart from eating so much nice food... I will probably be about 20 stone a week after show:lol:


----------



## liam0810

As you've said pal you look the best you ever have so be proud about that. As long as you haven't let yourself down or anyone than you have nothing to worry about. That's all I think about for my show. I know my weaknesses and I know I'm not gonna blow anyone away but as long as I look the best I can then that will be enough. Then the next show I do I want to win!

What weight you think you gonna be? Ill send you a text on Sunday but will say on here as well, good luck buddy


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> As you've said pal you look the best you ever have so be proud about that. As long as you haven't let yourself down or anyone than you have nothing to worry about. That's all I think about for my show. I know my weaknesses and I know I'm not gonna blow anyone away but as long as I look the best I can then that will be enough. Then the next show I do I want to win!
> 
> What weight you think you gonna be? Ill send you a text on Sunday but will say on here as well, good luck buddy


Cheers mate, Not sure what my weight is now? im guessing about 12 half stone.. show is on sat mate not sunday..

my legs will let me down, but as I say its to late to worry about that..


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers mate.. Ive not planned what Im going to do after the show yet.... well apart from eating so much nice food... I will probably be about 20 stone a week after show:lol:


LOL, did you end up seeing my cheat days eating? cant remember if you commented or not. I was 6lbs heavier the day after lmao.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, did you end up seeing my cheat days eating? cant remember if you commented or not. I was 6lbs heavier the day after lmao.


No I ran!!!!!! and I still dont want to know lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> No I ran!!!!!! and I still dont want to know lol


Have a look. I DARE YA! lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Have a look. I DARE YA! lol.


not on your nelly... I could eat a scabby horse right now... I depleted sunday, monday and tuesday.. then carbed up on wednesday... depeted again yesterday and today.... looking forward to a small carb up tomorrow.. diet changes again on sunday.


----------



## Guest

Man I bet this next week can't go quick enough ! lol


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Man I bet this next week can't go quick enough ! lol


mate.... I need it to go quicker... this 3 months has been a mission!!! I didnt realise how difficult a prep can be!! its not just about the diet and training!! it affects everyone else who live in the same house as you!!! Im looking forward to the break now..


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> mate.... I need it to go quicker... this 3 months has been a mission!!! I didnt realise how difficult a prep can be!! its not just about the diet and training!! it affects everyone else who live in the same house as you!!! Im looking forward to the break now..


Well props mate but I couldnt do it. Well I wouldn't do it. Just the sound of it all puts me right off.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well props mate but I couldnt do it. Well I wouldn't do it. Just the sound of it all puts me right off.


Im glad I have... I wanted to test my will power!!! I did nearly throw the towel in a few times..


----------



## Guest

You didn't though and that's the main thing, so go out there n smash it, and to hell with everything else


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Im glad I have... I wanted to test my will power!!! I did nearly throw the towel in a few times..


Im proud of you fella, cant wait for the final product mate

Keep us updated and like i said from the start, you will be in the best shape of your life, enjoy it


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You didn't though and that's the main thing, so go out there n smash it, and to hell with everything else


Good post mate


----------



## big silver back

The big countdown now butty, just enjoy it now dont put to much stress on yourself you've worked hard and your in the best shape you've ever been in, i never care about winning or even placing as long as ive done my best thats the main thing, there's plenty of critics but not many got what it takes the compete, get up there, enjoy every second and feel proud bro!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> The big countdown now butty, just enjoy it now dont put to much stress on yourself you've worked hard and your in the best shape you've ever been in, i never care about winning or even placing as long as ive done my best thats the main thing, there's plenty of critics but not many got what it takes the compete, get up there, enjoy every second and feel proud bro!!! :thumbup1:


cheers Dean.. Ive never expected to win from the start.. not bothered If I place... just knowing ive done it is enough..

Are you competing??


----------



## big silver back

Yeah im in mate, we'll have a catch up back stage :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Yeah im in mate, we'll have a catch up back stage :thumbup1:


awsome... what class you doing? how you looking?


----------



## big silver back

Jay.32 said:


> awsome... what class you doing? how you looking?


Not the best ive been mate but should be right by the britain if i have an invite, still not sure on what class ill see how the water manipulation goes next week before i decide...


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Not the best ive been mate but should be right by the britain if i have an invite, still not sure on what class ill see how the water manipulation goes next week before i decide...


you always deliver.. great physique..


----------



## big silver back

Jay.32 said:


> you always deliver.. great physique..


Thanks butty, appreciate that :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

big silver back said:


> Thanks butty, appreciate that :thumbup1:


Please stop saying butty, im starving on this cut and its making me think about a bacon butty lol.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

big silver back said:


> Not the best ive been mate but should be right by the britain if i have an invite, still not sure on what class ill see how the water manipulation goes next week before i decide...


Glad to see your entering again this year Dean. As for Class it's on height, how tall are you? I thought you was Class 3?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Dean.. Ive never expected to win from the start.. not bothered If I place... just knowing ive done it is enough..
> 
> Are you competing??


Just enjoy the day Jay, don't worry about things, have a good time, it's all a big learning curve


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im glad I have... I wanted to test my will power!!! I did nearly throw the towel in a few times..


As Cheeky Monkey said, you didnt and you should be damn proud of yourself for getting to this point. You've put the hard graft and effort in, and the hard work shows. And like you said, you've tested your will power and you've got through it and now only a week to go, so massive well done.

Step on that stage with pride, you've earned it and most of all, enjoy it!!! So proud and excited for you! x :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Just enjoy the day Jay, don't worry about things, have a good time, it's all a big learning curve


cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> As Cheeky Monkey said, you didnt and you should be damn proud of yourself for getting to this point. You've put the hard graft and effort in, and the hard work shows. And like you said, you've tested your will power and you've got through it and now only a week to go, so massive well done.
> 
> Step on that stage with pride, you've earned it and most of all, enjoy it!!! So proud and excited for you! x :thumb:


thanks Daffy... means alot xx


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all... couldnt sleep last night so Ive been up since 3am.. But its carb up day today, so Im smiling.... just had delicous oats & vanilla icecream protein... mmmm


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all... couldnt sleep last night so Ive been up since 3am.. But its carb up day today, so Im smiling.... just had delicous oats & vanilla icecream protein... mmmm


Enjoy the carbs!! I couldnt sleep either cos I'd eaten soooooooo much, and have a super food hangover today, but thats all I will say about food for now!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Enjoy the carbs!! I couldnt sleep either cos I'd eaten soooooooo much, and have a super food hangover today, but thats all I will say about food for now!


yeah... no food detail please honey


----------



## Jay.32

in an hour and half, I can eat again... yippeeeeeee


----------



## Keeks

Ahhh, I feel your pain! :sad: But when you're starving and thinking of food, just go and look in the mirror! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Off to the mirror now anyway... to practice routine


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Off to the mirror now anyway... to practice routine


How you getting on with it? And how did the posing go?


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> in an hour and half, I can eat again... yippeeeeeee


It's a saf life we lead isn't it when all we can think about is when the next meal is coming. Nothing else in life matters in comparison lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> How you getting on with it? And how did the posing go?


Its a routine.. but not the best... I should of started doing it alot earlier... but will just do my best now..


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> It's a saf life we lead isn't it when all we can think about is when the next meal is coming. Nothing else in life matters in comparison lol.


Mate after my last meal I run off to bed... so I can wake up and eat again lol..


----------



## Jay.32

6.30 am cardio.. later will be legs and more cardio


----------



## big silver back

Not long now boyo! just finished my last leg session and no more cardio!!! next week will be a doddle!!!! :thumb:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Good Luck Jay & Dean, take it steady this week and all will be fine


----------



## big silver back

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Good Luck Jay & Dean, take it steady this week and all will be fine


Thanks mate, i hope Jay dont go mad and try to chill and leave the water and carbs do their thing!!! See you next week we'll have a good catch up then :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Not long now boyo! just finished my last leg session and no more cardio!!! next week will be a doddle!!!! :thumb:


Thanks Dean, I just did legs and cardio..


----------



## Jay.32

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Good Luck Jay & Dean, take it steady this week and all will be fine


cheers mate, appreciate the support.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate, i hope Jay dont go mad and try to chill and leave the water and carbs do their thing!!! See you next week we'll have a good catch up then :thumb:


Im seeing my coach tuesday... to give me my diet and instructions for the rest of the week... Im just going to do as im told... and hope for the best.. :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

Jay.32 said:


> Im seeing my coach tuesday... to give me my diet and instructions for the rest of the week... Im just going to do as im told... and hope for the best.. :thumbup1:


Best way mate, use 1 person and stick with them, to many people just over complicate things thats why i do everything myself :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> Best way mate, use 1 person and stick with them, to many people just over complicate things thats why i do everything myself :thumbup1:


I cant wait for them fcking donuts now mate lol... starving


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> I cant wait for them fcking donuts now mate lol... starving


Did someone says donuts!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

yep... Im still dreaming about them.. :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

6.30 am was cardio... going back to gym at 10am to do back & traps... and go through routine..,


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I cant wait for them fcking donuts now mate lol... starving





Suprakill4 said:


> Did someone says donuts!!!!!!


Its all hype guys, donuts are rubbish! Trust me, seriously! :tongue:


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Its all hype guys, donuts are rubbish! Trust me, seriously! :tongue:


Haha. I wish I could believe that but I would do disgusting things for even one bite of a donut right now. Donut donut donut!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I wish I could believe that but I would do disgusting things for even one bite of a donut right now. Donut donut donut!!!!!


 :lol: Aww, I can sympathise, but just go and look in the mirror and the donut thoughts will go. And if its any consolation and Im not just saying this, but the donuts I had were the least best treat I had, they were only Greggs ones, but still, werent as good as I was hoping. Donuts are rubbish!


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> :lol: Aww, I can sympathise, but just go and look in the mirror and the donut thoughts will go. And if its any consolation and Im not just saying this, but the donuts I had were the least best treat I had, they were only Greggs ones, but still, werent as good as I was hoping. Donuts are rubbish!


I hate donuts.... Lol.

I'm at a barbecue now for plain chicken and rice and they all have sausages, burgers, lamb chops, pork chops, kebabs.  . Ah well, i look the best here


----------



## dt36

You been tanning down Trecco today jay? Took my missus parents down Rest Bay on Saturday and it was chock a block.

Good luck with the last week mate. If I get a chance, i will say hi on Saturday.


----------



## Jay.32

dt36 said:


> You been tanning down Trecco today jay? Took my missus parents down Rest Bay on Saturday and it was chock a block.
> 
> Good luck with the last week mate. If I get a chance, i will say hi on Saturday.


Cheers fella.. yes try and say hello mate... Ive already met so many new good people through this prep...


----------



## Jay.32

Started dewatering tabs today.. seeing coach tonight to get diet for the rest of the week.


----------



## Guest

dt36 said:


> You been tanning down Trecco today jay? Took my missus parents down Rest Bay on Saturday and it was chock a block.
> 
> Good luck with the last week mate. If I get a chance, i will say hi on Saturday.


I didn't risk going near the coast yesterday, but all I have heard today is the queue's getting to and from all the beaches around here. ! Apparantly just getting to Ogmore was a nightmare ! lol God help what Porthcawl was like lol


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I didn't risk going near the coast yesterday, but all I have heard today is the queue's getting to and from all the beaches around here. ! Apparantly just getting to Ogmore was a nightmare ! lol God help what Porthcawl was like lol


there was a fatal accident near porthcawl yesterday.. traffic was crazy


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> there was a fatal accident near porthcawl yesterday.. traffic was crazy


Yeah someone mentioned a nasty accident but I didn't know where that was, hell, that would have made things 100 times worse !


----------



## Suprakill4

de-watering tablets?????????


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> de-watering tablets?????????


Yeah mate.. to strip the last of the water out this week.


----------



## Jay.32

meeting with coach last night.... went well!! he's happy!!!

Diet changed today, more carbs mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Jay.32

Full body shave last night.... that was fckin hard work.. :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Full body shave last night.... that was fckin hard work.. :cursing:


did the mrs help? :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> did the mrs help? :laugh:


Yeah... she wernt impressed when I fluffed in her face


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah... she wernt impressed when I fluffed in her face


 mg: ....:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

How many times did you cut yourself. I butcher my legs when i shave around shins lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> How many times did you cut yourself. I butcher my legs when i shave around shins lol.


twice lol. elbow and hand...


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> twice lol. elbow and hand...


LMAO elbows are a right bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

rasins and rice... is bloody nice..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> rasins and rice... is bloody nice..


really??


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> really??


honest mate.. stunning


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> honest mate.. stunning


so just normal rice with a handful of rasins


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> so just normal rice with a handful of rasins


Yeah... but im limited to 100g rice with 12 raisins lol


----------



## mal

what time does prejudging start jay...11'ish?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah... but im limited to 100g rice with 12 raisins lol


just 12!! carb day today is it?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> just 12!! carb day today is it?


Yeah got new diet last night, to take me through until friday.. cant wait to feed my face properly..

feeling weak and so desperate for some chocolate


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah got new diet last night, to take me through until friday.. cant wait to feed my face properly..
> 
> feeling weak and so desperate for some chocolate


I bet , the new diet ok or harder to follow


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I bet , the new diet ok or harder to follow


nicer but still little amounts...

As soon as Ive eaten my meal.. Im wishing the next 2.5 hrs away so I can eat again.. Im climbing the walls.....


----------



## Suprakill4

12 raisins lol. very exact!

I love raisins and rice, its in a lot of curries, oops, i mentioned curry.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> 12 raisins lol. very exact!
> 
> I love raisins and rice, its in a lot of curries, oops, i mentioned curry.[/QUOT
> 
> OUT


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

NEXT MEAL IS IN 15 MINS.... IM SO EXCITED.


----------



## Jay.32

that didnt ouch the sides,,,, and now have to wait another 2.5 hours :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> that didnt ouch the sides,,,, and now have to wait another 2.5 hours :cursing:


LOL, my p0xy whey and two bananas didnt either mate. Literally deep throated the bananas down in a oner.


----------



## CJ

Jay, sadly I cant make Sat unless things change.

I wish you all the absolute best though buddy


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Jay, sadly I cant make Sat unless things change.
> 
> I wish you all the absolute best though buddy


thanks for your support cj... I will get some pics up hopefully on the day :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Just trained chest and biceps, light weight squeezing each rep for 3 seconds... really feeling week now.. roll on saturday


----------



## Keeks

Not long now hun.


----------



## Jay.32

I know... im dreaming off food though... not the stage... lol


----------



## Keeks

Yep, thats what it gets like, all focus is on post comp food.....but be careful as you will only need to eat a little bit of rubbish and will feel so sick and bloated, but you'll still love every well earned mouthful! 

I remember my first comp and was told I should eat bananas and turkey pre comp with a bit of brandy, I soooo couldnt wait for it as I hadnt had a banana in ages and it was amazing!!!! Enjoyed it nearly as much as getting on stage (well not quite,) but it was bloody good!


----------



## Jay.32

feel so weak today..


----------



## Sambuca

Jay.32 said:


> feel so weak today..


keep ur head up mate!


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> feel so weak today..


doesnt matter,are you shredded mate! are you having any potato today or tomoz?


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:



> feel so weak today..


who gives a fcuk about being weak! I bet you look awesome so more than worthwhile mate. Not long now then you can smash in whatever food you want !!!!!!!!!!! AVE IT.


----------



## mal

Suprakill4 said:


> who gives a fcuk about being weak! I bet you look awesome so more than worthwhile mate. Not long now then you can smash in whatever food you want !!!!!!!!!!! AVE IT.


exactly,its only when your near death,you know your close to condition lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

mal said:


> exactly,its only when your near death,you know your close to condition lol.


100% true!! People are asking me if i have started heroin my face is that drawn so i must be getting close to good condition lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> 100% true!! People are asking me if i have started heroin my face is that drawn so i must be getting close to good condition lol.


people are saying I look older with drawn face...

I have put weight back on asap... as my clothes dont fit anymore


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> people are saying I look older with drawn face...
> 
> I have put weight back on asap... as my clothes dont fit anymore


Lol, its a fcuker aint it, i look like im wearing a dress with one of my tshirts now and my work trousers were 36inch waiste and think im easy 30 now!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol, its a fcuker aint it, i look like im wearing a dress with one of my tshirts now and my work trousers were 36inch waiste and think im easy 30 now!!!


I have to wear a belt with everything.. not for long though... everytime I have really fancied something nice, choclate wise!.. Ive bought it and stashed it.. I now have what was an empty protein tub, full to the brim with goodies... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> I have to wear a belt with everything.. not for long though... everytime I have really fancied something nice, choclate wise!.. Ive bought it and stashed it.. I now have what was an empty protein tub, full to the brim with goodies... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Fcuk thats a good idea im gonna do the same. Im craving just normal jam donuts today with all that sugar on that sticks to your lips. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol.


----------



## Guest

Dude, 2 more days, then ya done. That's nothing now, just suck it up, and get out there n smash it.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> people are saying I look older with drawn face...
> 
> I have put weight back on asap... as my clothes dont fit anymore





Suprakill4 said:


> Lol, its a fcuker aint it, i look like im wearing a dress with one of my tshirts now and my work trousers were 36inch waiste and think im easy 30 now!!!


Simple solution here.........lycra!!!! Leggings are ace for this, expand and shrink with you!  Ive got loads of leggings and baggy pants as not much else fits properly and long enough to warrant buying it! Its a proper bugger, and for everything else, I have two sets of clothes, big and small.

And Jay, enjoy ya tub of goodies!!!! :thumb: But we also want pics of tub and goodies!


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Simple solution here.........lycra!!!! Leggings are ace for this, expand and shrink with you!  Ive got loads of leggings and baggy pants as not much else fits properly and long enough to warrant buying it! Its a proper bugger, and for everything else, I have two sets of clothes, big and small.
> 
> And Jay, enjoy ya tub of goodies!!!! :thumb: But we also want pics of tub and goodies!


Are you seriously suggesting a remedy to our problem is to wear leggings lol.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you seriously suggesting a remedy to our problem is to wear leggings lol.


Well it works for me! No belts needed!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Well it works for me! No belts needed!!!


Lol!!!! I'm not sure Leanne would like me walking round sporting the Linford Christie look. Wouldn't leave much to the imagination lol. Silly me gave away ALL my smaller clothes, brand new river island jeans and tshirts as didnt think was cutting for about her 16 months. Oops.


----------



## liam0810

Same with trousers. I was 37 inch waist but still wearing 34 and could never button the top button. Now at 32 with another 3 inches to drop! Need bigger belts, luckily have some 32 inch waist work trousers

Might buy leggings, I think I'd look sexy in them.

2 days Jon, easy now!

Well done though pal as I know it's been hard. If I'm honest I thought at the start you wouldn't get there but shows how much I know and got huge respect for you bud. Looking forward to seeing the final pics and looking forward to your next goals.


----------



## Keeks

See, stylish leggings for men! 

Its hard work though, I have to rotate my clothes and never throw clothes out as they might fit when either bulking or cutting!


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> View attachment 120571
> 
> 
> See, stylish leggings for men!
> 
> Its hard work though, I have to rotate my clothes and never throw clothes out as they might fit when either bulking or cutting!


That is truelly horrific lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> That is truelly horrific lol.


Truly horrifically awesome you mean.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Truly horrifically awesome you mean.


Ill get some and wear em out one day if you will?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Same with trousers. I was 37 inch waist but still wearing 34 and could never button the top button. Now at 32 with another 3 inches to drop! Need bigger belts, luckily have some 32 inch waist work trousers
> 
> Might buy leggings, I think I'd look sexy in them.
> 
> 2 days Jon, easy now!
> 
> Well done though pal as I know it's been hard. If I'm honest I thought at the start you wouldn't get there but shows how much I know and got huge respect for you bud. Looking forward to seeing the final pics and looking forward to your next goals.


Thanks Liam, If Im honest, I didnt think I was going to make it!! as my head wasnt in a good place with other things anyway..

I did nearly throw the towel in a few times, but I had already come to far to give up..

Thanks to you, and the rest of the guys pushing me and supporting me.. Really appreciate it guys :beer:


----------



## Jay.32

This is the stash I have at work from my old Protein Tub... also have a stash at home..


----------



## Jay.32

I will cain that lot on monday. lol


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Liam, If Im honest, I didnt think I was going to make it!! as my head wasnt in a good place with other things anyway..
> 
> I did nearly throw the towel in a few times, but I had already come to far to give up..
> 
> Thanks to you, and the rest of the guys pushing me and supporting me.. Really appreciate it guys :beer:


Thats what i meant pal, i knew you were going through some personal stuff and thought it would break you as it probably would me. But you have some strong mental fortitude and be proud of what you've achieved. 24 hours left pal!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill get some and wear em out one day if you will?


Deal! i hope i fill them out like this


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Deal! i hope i fill them out like this
> 
> View attachment 120617


Lol.!!! Mine will look like a cocktail sausage compared to that!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol.!!! Mine will look like a cocktail sausage compared to that!


The bad thing is though, God has pretty much mocked this fella by blessing him with that c0ck but then putting it on that body with that face


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> This is the stash I have at work from my old Protein Tub... also have a stash at home..
> 
> View attachment 120615


Oh my fcuking god!!!!!!!!!!!! I am starting to stock up for in 16 days. God life is going to be amazing when its over lol.


----------



## Keeks

Pics needed of you guys in leggings!!! :lol:

And enjoy all your pig outs!!!


----------



## Patsy

Good luck tomorrow fella, proud of you, hope all goes well and enjoy your day mate


----------



## Dai Jones

yep same here good luck mate not that ya need it like


----------



## Jay.32

Cheers guys!!


----------



## Tommy10

Good Luck J !!!


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: Good luck!!! x :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

thanks my tt family...

just ate fillet steak, brocoli 200g potato with BUTTER!!!

then half of banana sliced up with 15 rasins and 2 tea spoons of honey... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm it was all yum..

just about to have a large glass of wine and a shot of sambuca before bed.


----------



## Jay.32

if Im honest... I didnt think I was going to make... as normally it all goes t!ts up for me one way or another...

but yippie I got here.... :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> if Im honest... I didnt think I was going to make... as normally it all goes t!ts up for me one way or another...
> 
> but yippie I got here.... :thumb:


Enjoy every single moment up there buddy


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Enjoy every single moment up there buddy


As soon as I stop panicing about the stage I will lol..

cheers CJ... :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Jay has just sent me these! Looks good!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Any idea how he has done?!?!?!?


----------



## Sambuca

Hope u have enjoyed yourself today


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Any idea how he has done?!?!?!?


Just text him. Waiting for him to get back to me


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: Im on pins waiting for result!! Bet he cant wait to get some decent food in him now! The shows that arent run through are hard work, waiting around for hours.


----------



## liam0810

Just heard off Jay and he didn't place in top 4 out of 10 and will find out tomorrow how he did. Main thing is that he said he loved it and posing was lot more better at night once he was relaxed.

Well done Jay


----------



## Suprakill4

Well done mate!!!! Now get some good food in you. Ill avoid this journal for the next 15 days untill my cut is over!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

thank you all..

It was a very good class of 10.. I didnt place in top 4... but should find out tomorrow where I placed,.. my boy and mates think I should of placed 4th.. but they maybe byest lol...

the main thing is I really enjoyed the day... and the test of wil power to get there...

Im treating this as a learning curve.... my routine wasnt the best prejudging as nerves were shot but in the night show it went better as I was more relaxed.

Gutted I didnt get to speak to @Pscarb but he was a busy man and a popular man there.

My target now is to have atleast a year out to grow... really need to work on my legs, as they let me down imo... so time to grow now..

Thank you all again xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

big shout out to @big silver back he looked very large and awsome!!! big fan of his physique...


----------



## big silver back

You did yourself proud mate, to reach that level of conditioning on your first outing is very very impressive!! You obviously have to dicipline and motivation to do very well in this sport, very impressed mate! Onwards an upwards, enjoy from food you've earned it my man!!!


----------



## Jay.32

big silver back said:


> You did yourself proud mate, to reach that level of conditioning on your first outing is very very impressive!! You obviously have to dicipline and motivation to do very well in this sport, very impressed mate! Onwards an upwards, enjoy from food you've earned it my man!!!


Thanks Dean... I think I enjoyed food a bit to much.... been up all night with a bad stomach lol.. another lesson learnt..

This show was a big learning curvre, and I really enjoyed the day.. met some great people... feel much better in myself..

by the way them arms of yours are fckin massive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Congrats J...really glad you enjoyed it buddy


----------



## Jay.32

some pics of me and my boy....


----------



## Keeks

Massive well done hun!!!! All that hard work certainly paid off. You should be very proud of yourself. xxx :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Congrats J...really glad you enjoyed it buddy


thanks cj... im hoping to be down your way at the end of the month... Run to Sun..


----------



## marknorthumbria

Hi, congratulations on first comp just reading last few pages!well done!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Massive well done hun!!!! All that hard work certainly paid off. You should be very proud of yourself. xxx :thumb:


thanks babe... xxx


----------



## Jay.32

marknorthumbria said:


> Hi, congratulations on first comp just reading last few pages!well done!


cheers mark... time to grow now :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Well done fella, well happy for you


----------



## Jay.32

thanks patsy mate


----------



## dt36

Well done Jay. Sent you a PM.

First timers is always a big class in Barry and usually a very high standard.

Condition nailed mate, again well done...


----------



## Jay.32

dt36 said:


> Well done Jay. Sent you a PM.
> 
> First timers is always a big class in Barry and usually a very high standard.
> 
> Condition nailed mate, again well done...


Yeah got your message thanks mate... Ive had so many messages and text to answer.... really shows how many of you made an effort with me... its been great being popular for 5 mins haha.

Im going into cardiff in a bit for some drinks and more food!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Early days but do you have a target show left year. Hopefully have a great off season.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Early days but do you have a target show left year. Hopefully have a great off season.


Im going to take a year out to grow... and bring my legs up!!! so may go for Nabba 2015


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Im going to take a year out to grow... and bring my legs up!!! so may go for Nabba 2015


Sounds good mate. Ill be bringing my chest up this next year then think I'm decided on competing. Thinking Leeds 2014. Only an idea at the minute though I've a lot of work to do!!


----------



## Jay.32

I still can't stop eating!!!!


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> I still can't stop eating!!!!


Alright jay,how did the evening go mate,i left not long after i saw you..i couldnt find andre,did he win the class after?

i bet your veins are like lobworms now with all the grub!!!

What was the over 40's class like,wish i could have stayed to see that one,check out the level

of standard;-) enjoy the foooood....


----------



## Jay.32

Yes mate veins are bulging!! I look bigger and better than yesterday.. Just walked through Cardiff town with t shirt on, and had loads of people staring!! Lol

Every class was good. Real good standard this year.


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate veins are bulging!! I look bigger and better than yesterday.. Just walked through Cardiff town with t shirt on, and had loads of people staring!! Lol
> 
> Every class was good. Real good standard this year.


always is mate,even in the pre judging the place is full and good support for competetors,its a great show...


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate veins are bulging!! I look bigger and better than yesterday.. Just walked through Cardiff town with t shirt on, and had loads of people staring!! Lol
> 
> Every class was good. Real good standard this year.


Does the tan wash off pretty easy?


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Does the tan wash off pretty easy?


does it fck... 3 showers today... and it still aint off... it comes off really well all over my car seats, bedding and clothes.


----------



## Jay.32

back stage after tanning up


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice striations in chest mate. Legs look smoothe but don't think your posing them anyway.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice striations in chest mate. Legs look smoothe but don't think your posing them anyway.


legs looked great today... viens popping out.. still not big enuf!!!

I would love your set of wheels mate..

this is my aim now.. bring the legs on....


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> legs looked great today... viens popping out.. still not big enuf!!!
> 
> I would love your set of wheels mate..
> 
> this is my aim now.. bring the legs on....


Years development with legs and you'll do great up there.


----------



## Jay.32

Right guys here's my routine... I know its sh!t.. so dont bullsh!t and be nice about it.. nerves got to me.. it was better in the night but my boys battery ran out by then so it didnt get filmed..


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Years development with legs and you'll do great up there.


Yeah mate... but I need to make more of an effort with them... coz I have a dodgy lower back... I always put off pushing my self with legs... not anymore though.. Ive caught the stage bug... and want to come back better


----------



## Suprakill4

I bet you have filled out loads already. I think mine just grow at a quick rate because of genetics although I do seem to be able to push further with leg training than anything else. When I do back of chest it's usually arms that will fail first if its a pressing or pulling movement. Have fcuked my teardrop right next to knee today I think. Trained legs today and its hurting alot now.


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah mate... but I need to make more of an effort with them... coz I have a dodgy lower back... I always put off pushing my self with legs... not anymore though.. Ive caught the stage bug... and want to come back better


My backs screwed mate. Leg press is fine for me and can go bl00dy heavy too without it touching back.


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Right guys here's my routine... I know its sh!t.. so dont bullsh!t and be nice about it.. nerves got to me.. it was better in the night but my boys battery ran out by then so it didnt get filmed..


Mate you looked good, bigger than i expected you to be on your first outing.

Dont worry about legs too much just throw them in once per week and they will come into place before you know it, more so on a rebound now mate, forget squats if your back is out as you will be put off training them and find excuses not to

Leg presses and smith machine calf raises, give them a good year of growing and then step back on stage and watch the difference in your physique now that you are concentrating on a certain muscle group :wink:


----------



## Patsy

Suprakill4 said:


> My backs screwed mate. Leg press is fine for me and *can go bl00dy heavy too without it touching back*.


Me too mate


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Mate you looked good, bigger than i expected you to be on your first outing.
> 
> Dont worry about legs too much just throw them in once per week and they will come into place before you know it, more so on a rebound now mate, forget squats if your back is out as you will be put off training them and find excuses not to
> 
> Leg presses and smith machine calf raises, give them a good year of growing and then step back on stage and watch the difference in your physique now that you are concentrating on a certain muscle group :wink:


Thanks Pat, appreciate your comments mate.. I was well happy with my condition.. just not legs... but it was a big learning curve! which I learnt alot from.. I also met alot of good people on the day.. @mal was a really nice guy and enjoyed sitting down for a chat with him.

My aim now is to come back 2015...


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Pat, appreciate your comments mate.. I was well happy with my condition.. just not legs... but it was a big learning curve! which I learnt alot from.. I also met alot of good people on the day.. @mal was a really nice guy and enjoyed sitting down for a chat with him.
> 
> *My aim now is to come back 2015*...


and me bro,,dominate that stage!!!, did you see Dean,there was a dean that won a class ,not sure if same guy, "who

won your class in the end mate...was it that fella from my gym?..the kai mini-me lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Right guys here's my routine... I know its sh!t.. so dont bullsh!t and be nice about it.. nerves got to me.. it was better in the night but my boys battery ran out by then so it didnt get filmed..


didn't look nervous to me mate well done again


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> and me bro,,dominate that stage!!!, did you see Dean,there was a dean that won a class ,not sure if same guy, "who
> 
> won your class in the end mate...was it that fella from my gym?..the kai mini-me lol.


MatE im not sure, I forgot all the names... Im useless with names anyway..

Yes Dean was amazing.. and looked huge.. great Physique..


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> didn't look nervous to me mate well done again


Thanks Dai... my transitions were sh!t..


----------



## 25434

Jay...you shouldn't be so down on yourself...I can't comment professionally at all cos I know feck all about it, but the thing is, you did the training, you did the diet and you got up there and walked the walk right? now THAT dear Jay is something to be proud of right?....x



ps: hope you don't mind me putting in my tuppence worth but that is what I think.....and the vid looks ok to me and although you say it was poop, I doubt if half the people in the audience felt that at all....I liked it anyway...durrrrr...and stop rolling your eyes! I can't help being a numpty head can I?!! hahahahaah....


----------



## Jay.32

Flubs said:


> Jay...you shouldn't be so down on yourself...I can't comment professionally at all cos I know feck all about it, but the thing is, you did the training, you did the diet and you got up there and walked the walk right? now THAT dear Jay is something to be proud of right?....x
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks flubs.. appreciate your comments.. youve all been so kind and supportive..
> 
> the thing is I really enjoyed it.. and learnt alot from it.
> 
> thanks again xx
> 
> ps: hope you don't mind me putting in my tuppence worth but that is what I think.....and the vid looks ok to me and although you say it was poop, I doubt if half the people in the audience felt that at all....I liked it anyway...durrrrr...and stop rolling your eyes! I can't help being a numpty head can I?!! hahahahaah....


----------



## TELBOR

Looks like you had a great weekend mate, well done for having the balls to do it!!

:beer:


----------



## Jay.32

R0BLET said:


> Looks like you had a great weekend mate, well done for having the balls to do it!!
> 
> :beer:


Thanks Rob.... it was a great day... cant wait for 2015


----------



## Suprakill4

Still enjoying eating loads mate? Did you get through that bucket of junk? I'm not sure whether to go all out when diets over. Might aswel for two days lol. Then rebound cycle time!!


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Still enjoying eating loads mate? Did you get through that bucket of junk? I'm not sure whether to go all out when diets over. Might aswel for two days lol. Then rebound cycle time!!


I havent got through it all yet mate lol... think im gonna try and start eating clean again tomorrow with just having saturdays as a cheat day..

I dont want to total throw all my shape away.. lol

you are looking very sharp in your avi mate... stick with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks Keeks....

thats the last of the pics..

Maybe time to finally close this Journal....

And start a new one!!


----------



## Keeks

You could call it bambi's journal cos thats what you're gonna be walking like for the forseeable cos you WILL be beasting those legs!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> You could call it bambi's journal cos thats what you're gonna be walking like for the forseeable cos you WILL be beasting those legs!!!! :tongue:


lol yeah something like that..


----------



## Jay.32

THREAD CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> I havent got through it all yet mate lol... think im gonna try and start eating clean again tomorrow with just having saturdays as a cheat day..
> 
> I dont want to total throw all my shape away.. lol
> 
> you are looking very sharp in your avi mate... stick with it :thumbup1:


Thanks mate. Two weeks left. Hope these carbs fill out my little muscles lol


----------



## Jay.32

I placed 7th in a strong line up of 10 at the Nabba.. 1 point away from making 6th place.

THREAD NOW CLOSED


----------

